# Proyecto Comunitario: Monitor Hi-Fi de accesible coste



## LAM

hola a todos!.una consulta...alguien ha comprado los woofer de kevlar que venden en audifan Modelos de 6 y 8 pulgadas?. agradeceria si alguien me puede dar su opinion respecto a estos woofer ya que estaba en la mira de comprar un par para armar dos bafles de 2 vias y como no me sobra la plata no quiero andar gastando de gusto.En si busco armar algo medianamente de buena calidad dentro de un presupuesto un poco ajustado.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Lam si queres saber sobre estos paralantes usa el buscador del foro que hay varios post de ese tema. un saludo. sergio


----------



## LAM

gracias sergio, ya estube buscando y no he encontrado mucho respecto al tema yo busco mas bien opiniones en general en relación a la calidad que tienen tanto fisicamente como en sonido. mis disculpas si estoy preguntado en el post equivocado.
saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

LAM escrbi la palabra audifan en el buscador y vas a ver todo lo que aparece, tohnale es una marca de audifan. saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

LAM : Sergio es sumamente amable y correcto y lo que esta intentando es NO decirte que NO estan muy bien conceptuados dichos parlantes .... Por las dudas , lee lo que dice .

Yo no los he tenido en mano , pero algunas averiguaciones que hice no me convencieron sus parametros.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches, GRACIAS Antonio por aclarar en forma tan directa mi sutil insinuaciòn . Si es una lastima pero la vida se lleva con verdades. Y ya que estamos en un semi off topic, tengo unas ganas de tener en mis manos uno de esos ''leea'' nuevos que venden para poder medirlos y sacarme las dudas de que tal son... solamente para ser tan directo con su vendedor (ACLAMARLO  O DESCUARTIZARLO :enfadado::enfadado que no se dan una idea. pero buen ya llegara el momento... Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Eh !! ?? que son esos Leea "nuevos" ??? Contame porfa!


----------



## LAM

sergio gracias por tu respuestas, anoche estuve leyendo bastante respecto al tema de audifan... y por lo que veo no cumplen con lo que ando buscando... asi que bueno si alguien me puede recomendar alguna otra marca y lugar donde los pueda comprar vía Internet me vendría bárbaro  por el hecho de que aca donde vivo no logro conseguir nada aceptable por no decir que no se consige casi nada respecto al tema... 
les recuerdo que no tengo un presupuesto muy abierto, asi que quisas este buscando un imposible...que sea barato y bueno 



AntonioAA agradezco hayas sido tan directo respecto a mi pregunta 
saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Neodymio... es la posta, aunque duela la verdad, esos MJ *son truchísimos.* Es simple, no importa dónde los hayas comprado, los TO-3 de ON Semi *jamás* dicen "MEXICO" así a lo bruto, todos dicen solo "MEX".

Sólo te queda probar que tal van... pero no te confíes mucho, porque en el mejor momento te pueden dejar a pata, depende cuánto exijas el ampli.

Saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia antonio, bien seguimos con el viejo tema de los leea en caja original sin uso 0 km o audacity o rearmados o no se que o truchos.... bueno mira el post  Parlantes LEEA industria argentina  desde el mensaje 996 en adelante y vas a ver las razones de mi enojo con respecto a este tema (sera que uno lleva la marca leea en el corazon) pero bue... a mi me pone mal que te quieran vender gato por liebre. un saludo. sergio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LAM dijo:


> hola a todos!.una consulta...alguien ha comprado los woofer de kevlar que venden en audifan Modelos de 6 y 8 pulgadas?. agradeceria si alguien me puede dar su opinion respecto a estos woofer ya que estaba en la mira de comprar un par para armar dos bafles de 2 vias y como no me sobra la plata no quiero andar gastando de gusto.En si busco armar algo medianamente de buena calidad dentro de un presupuesto un poco ajustado.


Oooppsss! Recién veo esta discusión 
Mirá, el tema es que los Audifan no son malos, pero tampoco son uhhhh!!!!...como siempre, todo depende de que intentés hacer. Hace unos meses me contacté con la gente de Audifan para pedirles los parámetros T/S de los woofers de 8" con cono de Kevlar, que tienen unos precios interesantes. Resultó ser que tienen tres modelos, pero solo tenían los parámetros de dos de ellos, y uno en particular pintaba MUY BIEN: el W8150K. Esta evaluación es puramente de los parámetros físicos, habría que medir respuesta en frecuencia y distorsión para ver que tan buenos son cuando "suenan", pero te repito: no pintan mal con los datos que tengo, y que te adjunto.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia EZ, OPSS!!!  con mayuscula con respecto al tonhalle W8150 KV, como decis vos a priori sin medir da muy linda la respuesta, habria que capturar alguno y poder medirlo para poder afirmar. pero realmente a comparacion de los viejos parametros (inclusive al de w8150) pinta muy lindo. Sera cuestion de que alguien se anime y le meta mano. Gracias EZ por la info esto ayuda a estar informado y no dar mala info al resto del foro . Un saludo. Sergio.


----------



## ramiro77

Estoy viendo la lista de precios de Audifan.
Con lo que cuestan; no se puede traer de afuera un par de midwoofers Peerless de la línea más barata? (SDS).
Hay mediciones de distorsión y todo en la página de Zaph. No pintan tan mal, son bastante trabajables. Y tienen araña ventilada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si Ramiro, de poder... se puede, pero LAM habló de que quiere minimizar costos, así que tener que pagar en aduana el 50% de impuesto es...hummmmmmm.
Si él no busca algo TOP TOP, es factible hacer algo suficientemente bueno si los parlantes locales responden mas o menos apropiadamente 
Vos ya sabés que los GB Audio tienen problemas casi imposibles de corregir sin usar ecualización activa, y aun así el parche tendría un costo...."alto", pero creo que Audifan también merece una oportunidad.

Alguna vez hablamos con Juan sobre la posibilidad de "pedir prestados" parlantes a las empresas locales, medirlos y publicar un diseño ajustado lo mejor posible a la realidad. Esto sería bueno por que la empresa podría usar los resultados para mejorar sus productos, y además, los DIYers de baffles tendrían alternativas, eficientes y relativamente económicas... pero bueno, fué una idea que no se dió todavía.


----------



## Neodymio

En ebay vi unos midwoofer baratos, costo total cerca de 300 pesos
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peerless-5-...94?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item43a2e1ad52

Con la aduana no es tanto problema porque es barato


----------



## ramiro77

Buen punto Eduardo.
Juan me había sugerido hacer lo mismo.
GB en un momento me ofreció llevarme unos modelos que estaba por sacar para usar de test y después devolver la data.
Tendría que charlarlo con GB y Juan y ver qué onda. Sería bárbaro colaborar desde afuera con la empresa para mejorar los productos. Creeme que si bien las marcas de afuera son muy bonitas, el tema de importar nunca me causó gracia. Es un quilombo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Neodymio dijo:


> En ebay vi unos midwoofer baratos, costo total cerca de 300 pesos
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peerless-5-...94?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item43a2e1ad52
> Con la aduana no es tanto problema porque es barato


$300???? Donde????? En e-bay dice U$S12 = $60 + 50% de aduana = $90 (mas el flete) Sip, pintan baratos, pero los T/S no lucen muy bonitos que digamos pero podrían servir si LAM especificara lo que necesita. No se.... hay que buscar el datasheet en la web de *Tymphany*, pero estoy un poco vago 



ramiro77 dijo:


> Buen punto Eduardo.
> Juan me había sugerido hacer lo mismo.
> GB en un momento me ofreció llevarme unos modelos que estaba por sacar para usar de test y después devolver la data.
> Tendría que charlarlo con GB y Juan y ver qué onda. Sería bárbaro  colaborar desde afuera con la empresa para mejorar los productos. Creeme  que si bien las marcas de afuera son muy bonitas, el tema de importar  nunca me causó gracia. Es un quilombo.


Tal cual, es un bardo el tema de la importación y ahora también lo es el pago en verdes, y eso, sumado a que los HDRMP de la AFIP tienen una mano muuuuuuuy larga, solo genera una parva de problemas adicionales. Pero bueno...poldés conseguir cosas muy buenas a precios razonables, pero muchas veces no hace falta un diseño hiper-TOP en componentes y materiales si va a ser realizado por un DIYer para ver y escuchar su creación, por que si tiene que luchar contra instrumentos de medición y gráficos y ecuaciones que no entiende de que hablan... lo mas probable es que meta cualquier parlante en una caja de manzanas y listo (algunos que conozco dirían: lo importante es que suene bien para vos  ...jajaja)

Sería bueno poder hacer algunas pruebas de ese tipo....se me ocurre.....


----------



## ramiro77

Jajaja pero Edu, yo soy DIYer y no quiero meter mis drivers hiper top en una caja de manzanas 

Por mi parte estoy importando con un gestor. A veces se justifica y termina saliendo lo mismo que comprar directamente por el shipping. Me parece que entran las cosas por izquierda. 

Por otro lado, estoy a un llamado de GB y tirarle la onda para juntarnos con Juan a testear drivers. En estas semanas nos vamos a juntar, lo charlo con él y vemos que sale.

Respecto a los Peerless esos de Ebay, tienen pinta de ser Peerless India. No estoy completamente al tanto de si estamos hablando de la misma calidad de los conocidos de Tymphany, o si es una submarca que adquirió el grupo para sacar parlantes low-cost que nada que ver. En ese caso, prefiero quedarme con algo conocido como Audifan o GB, que por lo menos sé con lo que me voy a encontrar.

Comprar parlantes afuera es jodido si uno busca precio. En Zaph hay una buena cantidad de drivers medidos, y siempre trato de comprar de esos que por lo menos tengo una referencia. Igualmente siempre mido todo lo que tengo a mi alcance cuando me llegan, por las dudas, vió?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja pero Edu, yo soy DIYer y no quiero meter mis drivers hiper top en una caja de manzanas


Claro! Pero vos sos un DIYer con mic de medición e interfaz de sonido con phantom elegida para eso. Vos sabés como interpretar las curvas y como jugar con los parámetros, pero el 99% de quienes ARMAN baffles ni siquiera saben que estos hay que calcularlos...imaginate si a eso les sumás problemas de importación.


----------



## LAM

> podrían servir si LAM especificara lo que necesita


en si lo que busco es armar un par de bafles dos vias con midwoofer de 6" u 8" y aproximadamente 100W RMS y que tenga una calidad decente, no pido que sea algo hi end, es para uso hogareño, escuchar musica, peliculas, etc. tengo pensado armar el amplificador publicado en: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w1.php ya que tengo el transformador y la mayoria de los componentes para armarlo. otra de las opciones en cuanto al ampli a usar es el basado en el circuito LM3886TF aunque entrega mucho menos potencia...(en cualquiera de los dos casos iria acompañado por un selector de entradas y http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_preamp_mic.php pero eso ya es otro tema).
gracias por la ayuda que me dan!, todo aporte me viene bien ya que mis conocimientos respecto al tema no son muy amplios...


----------



## juanfilas

A mi me encantaría y hasta lo tuve en mente testear parlantes económicos para diseñar un bafle al alcance de todos y con una fidelidad muy buena, pero, lamentablemente no tengo nada de tiempo, es mas, ni siquiera puedo ponerme tranquilo a terminar mis últimos bafles... (que ayer recibieron su capa 10 de laca jejejejejeje) asi que arrancar de 0 un proyecto... imposible para mi.
Lo que propongo es un diseño comunitario, supongamos, ramiro mide los t/s y diseña la caja, yo mido la respuesta y diseño el croosver, Antonio les da el acabado , etc. El problema es... ¡quién se los queda una vez terminados! jaja... bue... yo no tengo problemas de hacerlo por amor al audio, si alguien se prende, tienen mi ayuda.

Saludos

pd: los parlantes deberían ser alguno que sabemos que perduda en el tiempo... por que gb saca cada 3 meses modelos nuevos y los viejos desaparecen, a menos que prometa una serie que perdure...


----------



## ramiro77

ezavalla dijo:


> Claro! Pero vos sos un DIYer con mic de medición e interfaz de sonido con phantom elegida para eso. Vos sabés como interpretar las curvas y como jugar con los parámetros, pero el 99% de quienes ARMAN baffles ni siquiera saben que estos hay que calcularlos...imaginate si a eso les sumás problemas de importación.



Y sí, lamentablemente es cierto. Igual no todo son pálidas. No es complicado en lo absoluto. Lo único que se requiere es armarse de instrumental, que tampoco es excesivamente caro. 
Aunque cuando compré todo era sustancialmente más barato, y el mic lo conseguí con 30% de dto 



juanfilas dijo:


> A mi me encantaría y hasta lo tuve en mente testear parlantes económicos para diseñar un bafle al alcance de todos y con una fidelidad muy buena, pero, lamentablemente no tengo nada de tiempo, es mas, ni siquiera puedo ponerme tranquilo a terminar mis últimos bafles... (que ayer recibieron su capa 10 de laca jejejejejeje) asi que arrancar de 0 un proyecto... imposible para mi.
> Lo que propongo es un diseño comunitario, supongamos, ramiro mide los t/s y diseña la caja, yo mido la respuesta y diseño el croosver, Antonio les da el acabado , etc. El problema es... ¡quién se los queda una vez terminados! jaja... bue... yo no tengo problemas de hacerlo por amor al audio, si alguien se prende, tienen mi ayuda.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> pd: los parlantes deberían ser alguno que sabemos que perduda en el tiempo... por que gb saca cada 3 meses modelos nuevos y los viejos desaparecen, a menos que prometa una serie que perdure...



Yo no tengo ningún problema, al contrario, encantado.
Estaría bueno ver si lo de GB puede llevarse a cabo. Es decir utilizar drivers de él, testearlos para encontrar posibles fallas o mejoras, y qué mejor manera de testear drivers que en su recinto óptimo. Luego esos bafles podrían ser sorteados. 
Sería cuestión de sentarnos entre 3 o 4 a charlarlo y ver qué se puede hacer.
Si gustan, me puedo comunicar con GB y charlarlo a ver qué le parece.


----------



## Tavo

Vamos, vamos... por favor que no decaiga el tema!! 

Realmente sería una ayuda enorme para nosotros que no estamos preparados para diseñar un baffle desde cero...

Hasta se me ocurre algo: Una vez terminado el diseño y la realidad, y viendo que todo marcha bien, podríamos charlar entre todos los interesados (en los cuales me incluyo) y comprometernos a comprar los drivers necesarios a GB Audio, y hacer una sola compra general. Al tipo le conviene, y a nosotros también, y encima quizá nos haga un descuento por cantidad o algo por el estilo.

Realmente sería una gran ayuda tener al alcance un diseño básico de un gabinete de buena calidad, en lo posible Hi-Fi o lo más cerca que se pueda.

En lo que pueda colaborar, aunque no creo que sea mucho, me sumo. Quizá en la construcción de la caja... me gusta mucho trabajar la madera con dedicación; si es necesario una mano ahí, yo estoy disponible y podría hacerme un viaje hasta Bs.As, que no estoy tan lejos. 

Saludos!


----------



## Neodymio

No se si te sirve (seguramente vayas por los GB) pero acá hay un video con el que te pasé.




Specs: Excellent midbass driver for music playback or home theater systems. Parameters are optimized for closed box designs.
Igualmente parece más un woofer o sub que un mid...


----------



## ramiro77

El tema es al revez Tavo.
Primero hay que tener los drivers para comenzar a diseñar.
Yo no me fío siquiera de los parámetros de un Peerless HDS. Los miden en otra parte del planeta, posiblemente a temperaturas y presiones atmosféricas distintas, y nunca se sabe a la interpolación de cuantas muestras corresponde el datasheet. Entonces prefiero medir todo en casa.

Ahora que Juan lo mencionó, sería espectacular encarar algo en conjunto como algo de buena calidad, nacional, y a un costo ridículamente bajo. Documentar todo en el foro, el paso a paso, y que sirva para otros proyectos también. Cada uno puede aportar lo suyo.

Y estaría bueno armar todo con cosas que a cada uno le sobren. A mí por ejemplo me están sobrando 25 metros de fieltro como para rellenar una tonelada de bafles jajaja.
Instrumental para medir T&S y diseñar un recinto, lo tengo. MDF tengo cualquier cantidad de sobrantes. Tendría que ponerme a separar y ver qué sirve y qué no.
El resto del instrumental para las otras mediciones también está en el foro.
Faltarían drivers, filtro y terminación.

PD: Te entendí mal. Vos te referías a comprar las cosas para que todos puedan copiar el diseño. Eso estaría interesante también, es una buena óptica. Yo lo pensé mas por el lado de hacer un par de bafles entre todos y luego sortearlo o venderlo o lo que sea. Pero me parece mas sencilla tu propuesta.


----------



## Tavo

Ramiro, mi idea era que cada uno por su cuenta haga su propio baffle y en su casa, pero siguiendo estrictamente un par de "condiciones". Me explico mejor: Esto de las condiciones serían los materiales a utilizar, así como los drivers y todo lo que correponde al armado completo del gabinete, después la estética exterior queda a criterio de cada uno.

Y lo de las "condiciones" va, por ejemplo en la madera, porque si el proyecto está diseñado para hacerse con MDF de 18mm, nunca va a faltar el colgado que quiera hacerlo con MDF de 12mm y pretender los mismos resultados...  Así, no.

Que se yo, es que en cierta forma hay que ser estricto si buscamos resultados comprobables. El respaldo sería el par de monitores iniciales, con fotos paso a paso, mediciones, gráficas y conclusiones. Partiendo de ahí que cada uno se haga el suyo, pudiendo hacer una réplica EXACTA del ejemplo, y con exactamente los mismos resultados, ni más ni menos. Obviamente, para lograr esto se requieren los mismos materiales, mismos drivers, mismos filtros, crossovers... en fin, un par de cosas básicas y fundamentales para el armado del gabinete.

Digamos que lo único que quedaría a elección del interesado sería la terminación final estética.

No sé si soy claro, o por ahí soy muy exigente... no lo sé. Yo creo que en verdad sería un proyecto buenísimo de realizar. No hay nada como hacer algo "en casa" con resultados óptimos, con el orgullo de saber que salió de nuestras propias manos (aunque no de nuestra mente , pero eso es un tema aparte. ).

Saludos Ramiro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si lo encaran con *filtrado activo*, me anoto ... hay muchos chiches para ponerle a un 2.0 o 2.1 y tengo la totalidad de los PCB para compartir a excepción de la TL... pero de esa hay una de AAntonio que anda pastilla.
PCBs que tengo:


 Ecualización de retardo temporal para time-alignment de tweeters (o lo que venga....da lo mismo) [estereo].
 Transición full-space a half-space + BBC dip en 3kHz [estereo].
 Filtros activos surtidos (el 2.1 que subí al foro + un PCB nuevo que es muy parecido a P09 de ESP ) [estereo]
Fuente + mute de parlantes (eeehhhhh....el pillin de ESP subió el diagrama y luegolo cambió por uno que no es, pero mi mano es mas rápida que el ojo...y papá copió el diseño original, lo simuló y lo perfeccionó un cacho mas...tiene una dependencia que no me gusta, pero anda pastilla!!!).
Me falta la de corrección de difracción, pero esa en cualquier momento aparece .
Para los amplis, en el foro hay de SOBRA!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Disculpen que cambie un segundo de tema, pero en el video que pudo Neodymio muestra el flaco el parlantes peerless y la verdad que el chabon del video me parece que esta errado mal!. Que el parlante tenga esa excursion no es algo bueno, todo lo contrario es horrible. A mi gusto prefiero un parlante que sea con suspension dura, que otro que el ala parece que va a salir volando. (Ej: foxtex) que tienen un ala de mi**da.

Bueno es mi opinion, si soy yo el que esta errado diganme.
Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

*Eduardo*: jajaja vos sí que andás con boludeces jajaja!
Yo sigo pelotudo con el filtrado activo. Cada vez más contento!

*Tavo*: Exacto! Es muy buena manera de encarar el tema. El único problema es ese primer par de monitores. A mí por ejemplo en este momento no me interesa armarme para mí un par de monitores de bajo costo, ya que estoy intentando terminar de armar el equipo con lo mejor que puedo.
Sí me interesa aportar y meter mano. Todas las mediciones y cosas de diseño que estén a mi alcance, plus poner algo de madera y fieltro, no tengo drama!
El tema es que siguen faltando los drivers, filtro y terminación. Alguien los tiene que proveer.
Respecto a copiar, en sí es bastante estructurado el procedimiento. Cualquiera con conocimientos básicos y el instrumental adecuado (un micrófono de medición, una placa de audio con preamp phantom, y el lspcad para diseñar el filtro sea activo o pasivo) puede hacerlo sin mayores complicaciones. Tiene sus pequeños truquitos pero es todo facilmente aprendible. 

*Alejandro*: Te gusta mas otro parlante que el foXtex por que son una porquería per se, no por la suspensión. No sirven para nada mas que para hacer ruido esos parlantes. Hay parlantes buenos que excursionan una guarangada y suenan de la hostia. Y cuanta mas excursión lineal tenga un driver, mejor.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Si lo encaran con *filtrado activo*, me anoto


EZ... te fuiste a las nubes.

Pensá que la idea es que el proyecto esté al alcance de todos, y con dentro de "todos" seguramente van a haber varios novatos, que quizá ni sepan lo que es un crossover, en un caso extremo. 

Yo diría que sería más apropiado con crossovers pasivos, porque de esta manera, la parte electrónica del proyecto queda limitada al armado exclusivo del gabinete y todo lo que hay dentro de él -> El crossover.

Si nos vamos a filtrado activo, ya tendríamos que ponernos a pensar en amplificadores y ahí sí que no llegaríamos nunca a un acuerdo. 

Aunque no es mala idea, se podrían hacer ambos métodos y que cada uno elija. Por mi parte, prefiero crossovers pasivos, pero quizá cambie de idea, no lo sé.

Saludos.

PS: Bueno, ahora que editaste tu mensaje me gusta un poco más.


----------



## juanfilas

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Disculpen que cambie un segundo de tema, pero en el video que pudo Neodymio muestra el flaco el parlantes peerless y la verdad que el chabon del video me parece que esta errado mal!. Que el parlante tenga esa excursion no es algo bueno, todo lo contrario es horrible. A mi gusto prefiero un parlante que sea con suspension dura, que otro que el ala parece que va a salir volando. (Ej: foxtex) que tienen un ala de mi**da.
> 
> Bueno es mi opinion, si soy yo el que esta errado diganme.
> Saludos



El tema es que por lo general, a mas excursión menos sensibilidad (esto se debe al alto de la bobina y ancho de la zona lineal del motor magnético, sin entrar en la zona de diseño del cono que es otro mundo y no viene al caso).
Podes lograr el mismo SPL con 1mm de excursión que con 5mm y con la misma distorsión, es simplemente una cuestión de diseño, de todas formas, como vivimos en una época donde, lo que sobra es potencia, los diseñadores de transductores se han volcado a mejorar las distorsiones y linealidades de los drivers a costa de una menor sensibilidad, pero eso no quita que suenen perfectamente por mas que estén excursionando mucho, es mas, en un 6.5´´ la única forma de obtener un grave decente es con mucha excursión, no queda otra...

pd: si no te gusta ver woofers excursionando mucho no veas este video de mis revelators   






fijate los últimos 10 segundos... algo de 20mm de excursión y ningún ruido aerodinámico  sumado a que la suspensión ni se inmuta... 

Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
De todas formas juan creo que es una idea errona, o al menos me parece a mi, tratar de sacar bajos a un parlante de 6,5". Yo creo que la unica forma de obtener buenos bajos es con un subwoofer de 10" o 12", ademas pensa que un parlante de 6,5 no puede mover la misma cantidad de aire que uno de 10".
Ojo!! que en algunos casos hoy en día los fabricantes de equipos de audio (ej: Sony), te pone unos parlantitos ch**os de 2" 10 wrms con un Spl de 100dB 1w/1m (no son medidas exactas) para que suene como un parlant de 50 wrms. Entonces cuando le pones un subwoofer de 87dB (Gb B-8K) este ni se escucha, por eso yo trato de recomendar a mis clientes que si tienen un subwoofer Sony, que se compren otro sub Sony, porque ya lo tienen todo calculado, y aunque se compren un subwoofer de 12" 100 wrms, si el spl es de 88 o 90dB ni se escucha.

Disculpenme si hice  Off topic, pero fue el unico ejemplo que se me ocurrio para ejemplificar el caso de la potencia / eficiencia de los parlantes.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Yo pondría tres o cuatro subs de 12´´ pero WAF me mata! 

La idea de parlantes chicos es que son mucho mas integrables en salas "normales" sino, sin duda armaría sistemas con grandes woofers.

Igual si tenes bien compensado el bafle (compensación de bafle stepp y demás) a un volumen de escucha normal que cualquier 6.5´´ puede, no vas a notar dif. con uno de 12´´(suponiendo que bajan lo mismo), eso si, cuando le quieras meter rosca, el de 6.5´´ se queda corto y el de 12 puede tranquilo, en mi caso como nunca escucho demasiado fuerte (tengo mis momentos en que quiero por lo menos dos 15´´ lo acepto  ) un 7´´ me sobra.

Es increíble lo que hacen los parlantitos de 6.5´´ actuales, sin ir mas lejos, mis columnas bajan hasta 30hz en mi living y realmente te sacuden los pantalones... y son de 6.5´´ los woofers...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> EZ... te fuiste a las nubes.


Donde normalmente vivo  



Tavo dijo:


> Yo diría que sería más apropiado con crossovers pasivos, porque de esta manera, la parte electrónica del proyecto queda limitada al armado exclusivo del gabinete y todo lo que hay dentro de él -> El crossover.


Te voy a adelantar el problema que vas a encontrar en parlantes nacionales: El Qts de los parlantes (mid-woofer) es alto, por lo general mayor de 0.7, cosa de que cuando los encerrás te aparece un pico de un par de dB... con suerte. Ese pico no es eliminable en forma pasiva, y la unica solución es cortarlo una octava o mas por encima del pico si es que pretendés lograr algo tipo HiFi mas cercano a la realidad. Pero cortar allá arriba te va a dejar sin graves y con un problema adicional de la necesidad de compensar el pico de resonancia con un notch o con filtro de Cauer como hizo Juan en sus baffles. Cuando empecés a bobinar  y a poner una parva de caps de poliester (como baratos) vas a terminar con un laburo de crossover bastante importante y NADA barato. Lo mismo (y mejor) hecho en activo vale dos mangos y se puede conectar a casi cualquier ampli.
PD: QUe quede claro: el problema lo vas a tener en el corte inferior del mid-woofer...para arriba no hay dramas.



Tavo dijo:


> PS: Bueno, ahora que editaste tu mensaje me gusta un poco más.


  Dice lo mismo con mas detalle...


----------



## ramiro77

Yo no sé si preocuparme tanto por la respuesta.
Me preocupan mas las distorsiones que pueda tener un driver.
De hecho no escucho con respuesta plana. Percibo todo con una exageración insoportable de agudos que me destroza los oídos. Y no solo en mi equipo; en otros EQ a plano lo mismo.
Y no es un poquito que atenúo los agudos. En este momento armé un high shelving de 12db/oct centrado en 8khz -6db. Eso partiendo desde plano.

O hay algo que se me escapa y desconozco, o los oídos también tienen distintas respuestas de acuerdo a factores que vaya uno a saber cuales son.

Cuando digo "no sé si preocuparme" es por que realmente no lo sé jajaja.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola gente : recien aterrizo de mi nube . ME ENCANTA el tema que se esta haciendo con esto !!!
Por lo que veo y como siempre pasa , cada uno tiene diferentes necesidades (y disponibilidad) .
Pero la idea de lograr un conjunto "State of the Art" entre todos y con componentes accesibles esta fantástica .
Por mi parte , babeo al pensar en los "juguetitos" que menciona Zavalla para corregir todos esos efectos indeseados , que NO SON CAROS de hacer .
Tambien buenisima la idea de "apremiar" a los fabricantes a que entreguen productos para su analisis...
Malo que estoy lejos , y Dios atiende en Buenos Aires:enfadado::enfadado:
( que no se enoje el resto de los colegas hispanohablantes del Foro ) 

Como todo proyecto , creo que lo primero que se debe definir , es el propósito ( ya esta mas o menos claro ) y el Alcance ...
Podriamos definir un tipo de prestación a lograr y que sea flexible para que cada uno lo encare dentro de sus posibilidades . ( ya parezco politico , joer )

RAMIRO:  sos terrícola ?? NUNCA supe de nadie que tenga exagerada sensibilidad a los agudos...suele ser lo primero que se pierde con la edad y el maltrato . Ojala lo conserves.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Te voy a adelantar el problema que vas a encontrar en parlantes nacionales: El Qts de los parlantes (mid-woofer) es alto, por lo general mayor de 0.7, cosa de que cuando los encerrás te aparece un pico de un par de dB... con suerte. Ese pico no es eliminable en forma pasiva, y la unica solución es cortarlo una octava o mas por encima del pico si es que pretendés lograr algo tipo HiFi mas cercano a la realidad. Pero cortar allá arriba te va a dejar sin graves y con un problema adicional de la necesidad de compensar el pico de resonancia con un notch o con filtro de Cauer como hizo Juan en sus baffles. Cuando empecés a bobinar  y a poner una parva de caps de poliester (como baratos) vas a terminar con un laburo de crossover bastante importante y NADA barato. Lo mismo (y mejor) hecho en activo vale dos mangos y se puede conectar a casi cualquier ampli.
> PD: QUe quede claro: el problema lo vas a tener en el corte inferior del mid-woofer...para arriba no hay dramas.


Se entiende perfectamente, entonces, si vamos a usar parlantes que tengan "ese" defecto, vamos a tener que sí o sí usar filtrado activo.

Ese dato del Qts que decías de los parlantes nacionales, ¿Sucede siempre en todos los casos? ¿También en los parlantes de GB Audio y Tonhalle? 

No sé por ahí como decirlo, pero yo creo que si esto sigue (ojalá que sí), deberíamos o en todo caso los diseñadores (ustedes) deberían pensar en números, en monto monetario.

Yo creo que la idea no es hacer algo suuuper económico, de dos mangos, con parlantes cualquiera, total filtrando en activo de corrige todo... 
La idea es avisar, de antemano cuánto va a salir aproximadamente el armado de las dos cajas. Porque pienso que si los parlantes nacionales no son adecuados... Entonces la opción que queda es traer de afuera...

Yo pienso, y espero que mis números no sean locos, que con 350 a 400 dólares *como máximo* se pueden hacer unas buenas cajas Hi-Fi. Pero pongamos un límite, en mi caso digo esas cifras porque si sale más dinero que ese... entonces estamos al horno, y ya perdimos el concepto de accesibilidad... ¿Me explico? 

La idea es que alguien que tenga ganas de tener un sonido decente pueda encarar el proyecto y terminarlo, básicamente, sacarlo andando sin tener que gastar 4.000 pesos... 

No sé si hago mal o bien en nombrar estas cifras, yo creo que casi cualquier persona realmente interesada y preocupada por tener un buen sonido puede juntar ese dinero... No es una locura, al menos para mi.

Saludos.

JF Acoustics , impresionante ese video...


----------



## alejandro electronica

De todas formas antonio podes llegar a usar correo argentino o algun tipo de encomienda por micro. Para mi el mejor es Correo Argentino, el tema es que cuando son muchos Kg el precio es elevado y te rompen las pel**as con las medidas de seguridad, que la caja tiene que ser triple corrugado, que tenga fleje etc..

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva

> De todas formas antonio podes llegar a usar correo argentino o algun tipo de encomienda por micro. Para mi el mejor es Correo Argentino, el tema es que cuando son muchos Kg el precio es elevado y te rompen las pel**as con las medidas de seguridad, que la caja tiene que ser triple corrugado, que tenga fleje etc..




Usa el servicio de encomiendas por micro, yo lo use varias veces y va muy bien.El de Chevallier sale algo de 20 pesos los 10 kilos si lo retiras de la terminal y un poco mas si es de la terminal a la puerta de tu casa.
Solo te exigen que este en caja, con cordel para poder moverlo, y nada mas. Hasta tiene tracking.

Saludos

Esta muy buena la idea, los felicito.


----------



## angelwind

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hola gente : recien aterrizo de mi nube . ME ENCANTA el tema que se esta haciendo con esto !!!
> Por lo que veo y como siempre pasa , cada uno tiene diferentes necesidades (y disponibilidad) .
> Pero la idea de lograr un conjunto "State of the Art" entre todos y con componentes accesibles esta fantástica .
> Por mi parte , babeo al pensar en los "juguetitos" que menciona Zavalla para corregir todos esos efectos indeseados , que NO SON CAROS de hacer .
> Tambien buenisima la idea de "apremiar" a los fabricantes a que entreguen productos para su analisis...
> Malo que estoy lejos , y Dios atiende en Buenos Aires:enfadado::enfadado:
> ( que no se enoje el resto de los colegas hispanohablantes del Foro )
> 
> Como todo proyecto , creo que lo primero que se debe definir , es el propósito ( ya esta mas o menos claro ) y el Alcance ...
> Podriamos definir un tipo de prestación a lograr y que sea flexible para que cada uno lo encare dentro de sus posibilidades . ( ya parezco politico , joer )
> 
> RAMIRO:  sos terrícola ?? NUNCA supe de nadie que tenga exagerada sensibilidad a los agudos...suele ser lo primero que se pierde con la edad y el maltrato . Ojala lo conserves.


Fijate este circuito de equalizador paramétrico. Es muy simple.
Yo lo armé y anda bastante bien... y para corregir picos o valles es excelente.
http://sound.westhost.com/project28.htm


----------



## juanfilas

La idea para arrancar seria encontrar un woofer barato y con un qts manejable, yo creo que tenemos que armar monitores, y el que quiera, los transforma en columna ya que es lo mismo.
Como tweeter propongo el Dynavox TD2801XL que sale mas o menos barato, se consigue y la respuesta, distorsiones y fs son muy buenas*.

*Por supuesto, ofrezco mis equipos de medición, conmutador abx, monitores para compararlos, etc.el único problema es el tiempo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Yo no sé si preocuparme tanto por la respuesta.
> Me preocupan mas las distorsiones que pueda tener un driver.
> De hecho no escucho con respuesta plana. Percibo todo con una exageración insoportable de agudos que me destroza los oídos. Y no solo en mi equipo; en otros EQ a plano lo mismo.
> Y no es un poquito que atenúo los agudos.


Ramiro:
El diseño DEBE ser con respuesta plana, por que cada par de oídos+cerebro es diferente. Si luego alguien quiere ecualizar a su antojo, es libre de hacerlo, pero no es posible diseñar algo pre-ecualizado por que se le quitaría la libertad de post-ecualización a los que así lo quieran y además caeríamos en los comentarios de ese otro "foro" donde a cada uno le gusta el sonido de una línea/marca de baffles. La idea es que el baffle sea neutro y que cada uno ecualize por afuera, ya sea con el control de tonos o con un ultradrive....ese ya no es nuestro problema 



Tavo dijo:


> Se entiende perfectamente, entonces, si vamos a usar  parlantes que tengan "ese" defecto, vamos a tener que sí o sí usar  filtrado activo.
> Ese dato del Qts que decías de los parlantes nacionales, ¿Sucede siempre  en todos los casos? ¿También en los parlantes de GB Audio y Tonhalle?


Lamentablemente SI. Hay algunos de la linea Tonhalle que tienen un Qts del orden de 0.55, pero son parlantes de 8" o más... medio grandes para un par de monitores. Los de 6" andan en el orden de 0.75... 
Los de GB-Audio no sé: en la página algunos de 6" andan por 0.41 y otros por 0.75, pero le tengo miedo a las irregularidades de respuesta que comentaba ramiro y a la inestabilidad de las líneas de producción. Los parlantes de GB son para cajas bass-reflex, así que habría que intentar modelar con esos datos para ver que sale.... pero habría que estar seguro de que la futura producción se mantengan en esos valores.
Por otra parte, no hay que perseguirse con el filtrado activo. Tal vez solo sea necesario corregir la parte inferior de la rsta del mid-woofer para que quede sin picos... y listo. El orden del corte dependería de si es un sistema 2.0 o 2.1... pero de todas formas hay que analizar que tal van los parlantes nacionales antes de aplicar ninguna corrección.
Y por supuesto que el cruce mid-tweeter sería pasivo...



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> No sé por ahí como decirlo, pero yo creo que si esto sigue (ojalá que  sí), deberíamos o en todo caso los diseñadores (ustedes) deberían pensar  en números, en monto monetario.


Es imposible dar un número por que no todos tienen la misma disponibilidad de tutuca, y dado que somos técnicos y esto no es para venderlo, lo mejor que podemos hacer es tratar de encontrar la mejor relación costo/performance del diseño y armar uno publicarlo para quien lo quiera. De ahí en mas...no sé.



juanfilas dijo:


> Por supuesto, ofrezco mis equipos de medición, conmutador abx, monitores para compararlos, etc.el único problema es el tiempo...


Juan: El tiempo no es problema ...acá no estamos obligados a cumplir ningún plazo de ejecución.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Es un dato irrelevante, pero los precios de la pagina de GB estan desactualizados. Hoy le pregunte a gabriel por el SW 8K que figura a $280 y me dijo que esta semana ya los va a actualizar y que el aumento va a ser de un 10 a 15%.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Otra idea que no me desagrada es usar un 8´´ (que tenemos muchas mas marcas, por ejemplo de audio pro como selenium, rcf, das, etc) y acoplarlo con un driver de compresión de 1.5´´ o conseguir un domo nacional de 1.5 o 2´´ habría que medir el driver de compresión si anda bien (seria la parte cara), lo bueno de esto es que, si bien tal vez sea un poco mas caro, vamos a tener un sistema mucho mas sensible y que maneje mas potecia - ergo - le viene mejor a mas gente


----------



## ramiro77

Eduardo, no me refería a pre ecualizar el bafle.
Si no que me llama la atención como la respuesta plana me resulta MUY molesta en agudos.
No debería, es decir no es normal. De hecho lo que primero se pierde con los años es la sensibilidad en frecuencias altas. 

De hecho para ecualizar mi sistema partí de una EQ plana, y recién ahí comencé a meter mano de acuerdo a lo que escucho. No es que quise hacer una EQ "mas agradable", si no que directamente no puedo escuchar con agudos puestos a plano.
Dudé de mis equipos de medición, pero en otros sistemas planos noté exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## ramiro77

Aberrante? Para nada. Depende del disco.
Hay discos que están grabados como el oje*e y por más que los tengas en flac, suenan muy mal.
Hay otros que de tan bien hechos que están, a 256kb suenan de lujo.
De hecho en forodvdmanía un user había rippeado un tema en distintas calidades, desde 128kb hasta flac. Subió las cinco muestras, no dijo cual era cual, y propuso que cada uno las identifique. Creo que nadie lo había logrado. 
Igualmente si la compresión es mucha, los agudos se comienzan a escuchar como campanitas debajo del agua. Y si está mal hecho el rippeo, peor.

En mi caso para escuchar música uso el foobar, una Infrasonic Quartet, de ahí al DCX2496. Bafles tengo unas columnas Jamo y dos subs de los que mencioné de GB, los de 10". En este momento biamplifico, tengo dos Crown LPS, una 1500 para graves y una 800 para los Jamo. Me faltaría otra pote más y vender los Jamo para terminar de eliminar los filtros pasivos. El corte que uso es de 48db/oct a 141hz, intentando eliminar toda posibilidad de distorsión en graves de parte de los conos de 6" de las Jamo.

La ecualización que uso es similar a la tuya, pero con algunas salvedades. Lo que es graves, está hecho para compensar la caída de los subs a partir de 43hz hacia abajo. Apliqué un low shelving de 12db/oct para extender la rta a 25hz.
Utilizo un valle de 150 a 700hz, luego continúa todo plano hasta 8khz que aplico un high shelving, también de 12db/oct para atenuar los agudos que tanto me molestan.
Igualmente en cualquier momento saco el valle de 150 a 700 hz. Suena agradable, pero me quedan atrás las voces y en algunos discos muy bien grabados no llego a entender qué está diciendo el cantante. En otros discos mas pedorros (por ej. varios de Luis Salinas que ecualizan la guitarra de él para que suene por encima de todo) queda muy bueno y muy parejo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> ¿Con qué suelen escuchar música ustedes? ¿Qué tan aberrante ven el hecho de escuchar MP3s a 320kbps ripeados de CDs originales?



Yo uso Foobar que es completamente personalizable, de código abierto y muy liviano. Lo uso con controladores ASIO. La mayoría de mis archivos musicales están en formato FLAC. La calidad es impresionante!!!.

Podés elegir de todo como efectos (mirá el EQ) y hasta tiene crossover de hasta 4 vias totalmente configurable (para placas 7.1 como la mía).


----------



## AntonioAA

me va gustando ... un 8 puede ser muy lindo ... y si es  linea pro y lo hacemos andar ...muy rendidor...
Lo que carezco totalmente de experiencia es en drivers de compresion .... esas bocinitas pro suelen sonar latosas normalmente , obvio que en los engendros que se ven en fiestas y demas....
hay cosas  buenas de eso? Por ejemplo , tengo unos tweeters bala baratitos, que andan lindo ..pero varian mucho de rendimiento con el volumen... cuando "enganchan" en volumen alto te destruyen los oidos ...
Los Dynavox pasaron tus pruebas , Juan? me parecieron lindos excepto el Xmax muy chiquito...son los de cyver ,no?

Tavo: sos carne de cañon para criticarte !!! pero no lo voy a hacer .... escuchar mp3 de 320 no es malo , segun como ripees .. posiblemente el origien de esa curva que usas ( que es la tipica de "sordo" ) sea por las perdidas del mp3 , y tambien puede ser que te este faltando algo de baffles , con lo cual este proyecto te vendria super... y si es por gusto , me callo.


----------



## jorger

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> De todas formas juan creo que es una idea errona, o al menos me parece a mi, tratar de sacar bajos a un parlante de 6,5"


No es algo tan disparatado, de hecho eso es lo que hice yo un tiempo atrás.. si me das tiempo mañana subo un pequeño video.Te parecerá mentira los graves que tira eso (esperemos que la cámara grabe el sonido como debe ser...).Tampoco es que sean graves taaan profundos como uno quiere... pero que se sepa que no es imposible al menos, imitar un sub con algo así.

PD: perdon por el off-topic
Saludos!.


----------



## ramiro77

Respecto a los 6,5", les cuento mi experiencia con los Jamo que tengo desde hace unos meses.
Tienen dos midwoofers de 6" cada bafle. En sala, bajan hasta 35hz.
Eso sí, no pidan mucha definición en esas frecuencias. Por algo las corto en 141hz y con un filtro tan duro.
Pero bajar, bajan. No me parece descabellado en lo absoluto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mi experiencia con los de 6" es con los rango extendido que tengo en los baflecitos del living y que ecualicé con la TL para llegar a 75 Hz.
Por "sugerencia" de ramiro probé el sistema 2.1 con el tema "Bass I love you".. muy bonito tema preparado para arrancarle los conos a los mid-woofers de los baffles bass-reflex. Resultado... se escuchaban muy buenos graves pero el sub ni se enteraba de ellos, así que lo apagué... y eran los RE de 6" los que estaban sonando con esos graves. Al ser cajas cerradas y con corte activo a 24dB/oct había cero riesgo de palmar algún parlante, pero salían unos graves DPM de esos parlantes de 6".


----------



## juanfilas

ramiro77 dijo:


> Aberrante? Para nada. Depende del disco.
> Hay discos que están grabados como el oje*e y por más que los tengas en flac, suenan muy mal.
> Hay otros que de tan bien hechos que están, a 256kb suenan de lujo.
> De hecho en forodvdmanía un user había rippeado un tema en distintas calidades, desde 128kb hasta flac. Subió las cinco muestras, no dijo cual era cual, y propuso que cada uno las identifique. Creo que nadie lo había logrado.
> Igualmente si la compresión es mucha, los agudos se comienzan a escuchar como campanitas debajo del agua. Y si está mal hecho el rippeo, peor.
> 
> En mi caso para escuchar música uso el foobar, una Infrasonic Quartet, de ahí al DCX2496. Bafles tengo unas columnas Jamo y dos subs de los que mencioné de GB, los de 10". En este momento biamplifico, tengo dos Crown LPS, una 1500 para graves y una 800 para los Jamo. Me faltaría otra pote más y vender los Jamo para terminar de eliminar los filtros pasivos. El corte que uso es de 48db/oct a 141hz, intentando eliminar toda posibilidad de distorsión en graves de parte de los conos de 6" de las Jamo.
> 
> La ecualización que uso es similar a la tuya, pero con algunas salvedades. Lo que es graves, está hecho para compensar la caída de los subs a partir de 43hz hacia abajo. Apliqué un low shelving de 12db/oct para extender la rta a 25hz.
> Utilizo un valle de 150 a 700hz, luego continúa todo plano hasta 8khz que aplico un high shelving, también de 12db/oct para atenuar los agudos que tanto me molestan.
> Igualmente en cualquier momento saco el valle de 150 a 700 hz. Suena agradable, pero me quedan atrás las voces y en algunos discos muy bien grabados no llego a entender qué está diciendo el cantante. En otros discos mas pedorros (por ej. varios de Luis Salinas que ecualizan la guitarra de él para que suene por encima de todo) queda muy bueno y muy parejo.



Tu problema ramiro que creo que ya lo hablamos es que ecualizaste a plano pero en una condición de campo reberverante, donde por lo general, si ecualizas a plano, suena muy brillante, yo por ejemplo mato de 10 a 20khz unos 6db (6db/oct) así recién en mi sala empieza a sonar bien.
Ahora subo las distintas ecualizaciones y correcciones que tengo en uso...


----------



## ramiro77

Puede ser! 
Tendría que probar cuando coloque los paneles.
Tiré algunas mediciones y lo que me faltaría sería colocar dos trampas detrás del mueble, y algunos paneles comunes en el techo, cosa de no recibir todo el rebote de manera directa.
Ya con eso quedaría.

Subite las correcciones a ver que onda! Por que casualmente es lo mismo que hago yo, solo que 12db/oct y a partir de 8khz


----------



## juanfilas

Vamos primero con los monitores nuevos, la ecualización es la siguiente (eq paramétrico ya que el q del eq se pude ajustar al q de los picos eliminándolos completamente)



Arrancamos con los cuatro picos naturales de mi sala, uno a 60hz de 13db, uno a 77hz de 8 db, otro a unos 100hz de 4db  y otro cerca de 200hz de 4db pero con un q mas ancho.
Después tenemos un pico a 650hz causado por la distancia que hay a la pared trasera (variando la distancia cambia de lugar este pico, ademas de que coincide con esta distancia) y por último tengo un bbcdip de 3db centrado a 3khz, en el momento de hacer esta ecualización, las cajas estaban muy bajas y tenia una caida natural en el extremo agudo, así que no hizo falta tocar nada ahí, vean la eq de las columnas que uso a diario:



Todo igual al principio con los cuatro picos (varían un poco por que varían las posiciones de los bafles y altura de los mismos), no mate el pico a 600-650hz (la hice bastante rápido y como sonaba bien listo) pero fijense que, el bbcdip es de 4db (suenas bastante mas agradable) y despues, tuve que matar el extremo agudo 5-6 db´s, sino, sonaban brillantes.

De todas formas, hay otra explicación mas de por que en los monitores no necesito esta caída, o la necesito menos pronunciada, primero como dije, al estar muy bajos y sin apuntar directamente a mis oidos, ya tengo una caída natural, pero ademas, son mucho mas omnidireccionales con lo cual, la energía es distribuida mucho mas uniformemente en la sala con lo cual, se absorbe mas que con las columnas  de todas formas, a los monitores le falta un poco mas ya que, lo poco que escuche, sonó un poco brillante.

Por último la eq de los auriculares:



Primero mate la bola de graves de estos Sennheiser (cx870) que en realidad la tienen la mayoría de los auriculares intraureales (estos bajan a 16hz con 0.1% de thd  ) pero si, exageran mucho los graves, como ven en este caso 11db, luego tenenos dos picos a 5.5khz y otro a 8khz, al ser intraureales y meterse dentro del oído, eliminamos la oreja de por medio y tenemos que el sonido va directo hacia el tímpano sin ninguna "corrección" por eso, hay que eliminar estas dos resonancias que se crean ahí adentro del canal auditivo.
maxi probo esta eq, que les cuente el como suena, es simplemente INCREÍBLE lo real que es.

En fin, falta afinar un montón mas (mas todavía los monitores que están para quedarse) pero viene linda la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Excelente!
Tenés una atenuación en agudos casi idéntica a la mía Juan.
Después subo algunas capturas del DCX.
Abrazo!


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola muchachos:
Antonio, Juanfilas, Tavo, Ezavalla...estoy un par de días rezagado con la respuesta de lo que se venía comentando de conseguir parlantes de los fabricantes nacionales y medirlos. Hace mucho tiempo que deseo armar una base de datos con algunos parlantes típicos para la confección de bafles, en mi caso puedo aportar (ya que Ezavalla mencionó el filtrado activo) un crossover de 4 vias regulable y 8 etapas de potencia, eso nos puede dar una primera idea de corte y eq para luego hilar un poco mas fino. 
A su disposición
Iván
PD: Juanfilas, cuando te parece que podríamos medir los bafles con los DX-25 que te compre? abrazo!


----------



## ramiro77

Gente les traigo acá capturas de mi equipo.
Todavía no llego a algo óptimo. Todos los días toco algo nuevo. Es medio jodido ecualizar los problemas de sala con el DCX ya que tiene memoria limitada para aplicar filtros, y si uno se ceba y no hace las cosas de forma "estratégica", se agota la memoria rápido.
Hasta ahora tnego aplicados unos 20 filtros y me queda para unos 20 más. Biamplificación activa, cortes LR de 24db/oct en 141hz. 

Sin EQ:



Primer EQ (mucho más agradable y nítido todo):



Última EQ, la hice hoy. Faltarían algunos retoques y podría quedar bien. Va mucho mejor que la anterior hasta ahora:




Bueno hasta ahí es todo. Si bien todavía no es nada perfecto, está muchísimos escalones por encima de lo que era al principio. Cada dos o tres días meto mano de vuelta. Mido, aplico EQ, vuelvo a medir, aplico EQ, y así sucesivamente.

PD: Ahora sí, les dejo la última captura. No puedo mejorar más ya que agoté la cantidad de filtros por vía (además del límite de memoria, sólo se pueden aplicar 9 filtros por vía. Es decir 9+9 para izq y der woofers, 9+9 para izq y der mids, y 9+9 para izq y der tweeters. En mi caso como estoy biamplificando para usar subwoofer + bafle fullrange, me quedo corto. Si tuviese una potencia más, podría usar dos canales más del DCX y ahí sí terminar de ajustar todo aprovechando al máximo.)


----------



## juanfilas

muy bueno Ramiro! acordate de matar lo picos pero no levantar nada en baja frecuencia, ahí la caga*

se ve muy bien la respuesta, aunque me llama la atención la parte sub grave ¿no la tenes muy alta?


----------



## AntonioAA

ramiro:  Esas mediciones como las haces ? en el lugar de escucha? Con que potencia? La caida encima de 10k la producis vos?


----------



## ramiro77

*Juan*: sí, me Quedaron un poco altos los graves. Es lo próximo a toquetear.


*Antonio*: Las hago con un mic condenser conectado a una placa de audio con pre phantom. El software es el Arta.
La muestra la tomo en el punto de escucha, así es. La idea es ecualizar con la sala y no sólo el bafle.
La forma de la caída por encima de 10khz la produzco yo, así es. Si lo dejo plano, escucho agudos en exceso. Según Juan es un problema de las salas reverberantes. En mi caso todavía me falta tratar el techo (es un altillo bastante irregular) y hasta que no lo haga no voy a saber bien qué es.

Igualmente si te fijás en la primer medición, en el punto de escucha los agudos también están desaparecidos. Cuando mido los bafles y no la sala, no pasa lo mismo. Los agudos se pueden ver la gráfica perfectamente.

PD: El nivel de SPL al que hice esas mediciones que mostré es dispar, ya que el proceso de calibración de niveles y primer EQ a cada canal por separado lo hice antes. Después de ese proceso, mido el conjunto a ver como quedó, y si es necesario hago retoques pero en ambos canales al mismo tiempo. Se supone que el primer proceso de EQ es para dejar la respuesta de ambos canales lo más idéntica posible, y una vez que eso esté hecho, lograr la respuesta que uno desee.

No sé si es así como debe hacerse pero está sonando de puta madre!


----------



## ramiro77

Tavo que lindos los bafles esos! Tienen muy buena facha.

Respecto a medir y ecualizar, casí que lo que debería importarte es sólo la distorsión que tengan los drivers. La respuesta la ecualizás como se te canta.
El micrófono se coloca en el lugar donde te vas a sentar a escuchar. Y es un solo micrófono. 

La diferencia es brutal. Fijate de la primer gráfica a la última la diferencia. Bueno, en la primer gráfica, se perdían muchísimos detalles escuchando. Ahora si bien me quedaron los graves un poco arriba, se escucha todo nítido. Es muy grande la diferencia y muy grato el resultado.

Eso sí, estoy caliente en vender de una buena vez los bafles para comprar la potencia que me falta, hacer unos monitores, y sacarle el máximo jugo al DCX. Debería quedar mejor aún.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ramiro:
- Te preguntaba sobre todo la spl porque hay muchos casos de baffles ( los mios en primer lugar ) que sin cierta cantidad de potencia ( dicen clarito Min 2W ) no dan buenas curvas ... subis el volumen y cuando "llena" es otra cosa . 

-Me falta un buen microfono ( hasta ahora he usado uno miserable de PC ) pero las curvas que mido me dan "decentes" ...pura suerte , solo tengo alfombra y algunos muebles.La caida en agudos que leo es la misma que la tuya ...pero es el microfono . Te envidio la sensibilidad que tenes de oido.

- Tavo: yo que vos mediria un poco los bafflecitos JVC que parecen de los buenos.... y con eso armar un bi-amp . Al no tener que tirar graves... podrias meterles mas potencia. Solo te quedaria armar un buen Sub !!!

Y ya que estamos...me animo . Muestro las mediciones de mi living SIN ECUALIZACION ALGUNA, con los controles de tono pegados con "la gotita" .....Recuerden las condiciones miserables de medicion , sobre todo en los extremos.


----------



## ramiro77

Antonio, supongo que el tema de medir con buena potencia debe ser por excitar más la sala.
Cuanto más SPL, imagino que más respuesta temporal ya que la señal es mas intensa y puede rebotar mas tiempo, causando mayores quilombos.
En mi caso es muy reverberante la sala, no me gusta para nada. Si bien ecualicé en el punto de escucha, tampoco me termina de gustar como suena.
Me limita mucho la acústica. Hasta que no termine con el tratamiento, sigo en un callejón sin salida.


----------



## juanfilas

Explicación de por que cae la respuesta en agudos en el punto de escucha que me dio un colega (hiendaudio):

"Pasan varias cosas. Cuando medís de cerca o enventanando tomas mucho sonido directo, o solo el sonido directo, por tanto lo que más pesa es la respuesta del mic en el eje. Cuando medís de más lejos se puede decir que estas en campo difuso con lo cual pesa más la respuesta del mic en campo difuso que la on axis...y la respuesta de un mic de 1/2" a campo difuso tiene una caída del orden de los 8-10dB respecto a la respuesta de campo libre on axis. Ahí tenes parte de la explicación...pero no termina.

También sucede que los materiales de la sala (incluso los "duros"...que parece que son reflectivos en todas las frecuencias) tienen coeficientes de absorción dependientes de la frecuencia, siendo en general más absorbentes a frecuencias más altas. Esto hace que haya menos energía en altas frecuencia, y por tanto la correspondiente caída en la respuesta en frecuencia.

Por otro lado la directividad del tw hace que se radie menos energía en agudos a la sala respecto de otras frecuencias. (power response no plano). Con todos los tw pasa, en mayor o menor medida.

Por último, en mayor o menor grado pesa la absorción del aire a altas frecuencias. En distancias cortas la absorción del aire no pesa, pero si en distancias largas....Bueno, existe un parámetro que se llama MFP (mean free path, o camino libre medio) que no es más que una media que la distancia que recorre el sonido entre reflexiones. En una sala como la tuya el mfp puede ser de 1.5-2m, bueno ahora imaginate que la cola de la reverb (el mismo tiempo, o numero de muestras, que usas del impulso para hacer la FFT, a menos que lo enventanes) incluye cientos de reflexiones (pongamos 100), pues bien, 2m*100=200m. Es decir, si consideramos 100 reflexiones efectivas, con cada una un promedio de distancia recorrida (mfp) de 2m tenemos que el sonido recorrió en el aire 200m....y ahí la absorción del aire en altas frecuencia si es significativa.

Osea, la caída es normal. Lo que hay que decidir cuando se hace sintonía fina es si se ecualiza a plano en campo libre, en campo difuso, o en cualquier condición intermedia. La experiencia indica que si se ecualiza a plano en campo difuso el sonido es excesivamente brillante. (y tiene razón psicoacústica para ser así.)"

En conclusión:

-Los mics de 1/2´´ miden planos en campo directo (cerca del bafle o en el exterior) pero no en campo difuso
-Dependiendo de la directividad del tweeter va a variar esta caida (se explico antes)
-El aire absorve mas en alta frecuencia
-Hiendaudio es el put* amo del audio 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Antonio, es muy buena idea, ya la había considerado antes, pero me da un poco de lástima partir al medio el equipito JVC...  Los bafflecitos dicen que aguantan 20W rms, impedancia 4 ohms. Y si, es cierto, que cortando un poco los graves podría meterles 15 o 20W sin problemas, he hecho la prueba bajando al máximo los graves del control de tonos, y los medios y agudos que tira son impresionantes, las voces se escuchan con mucha claridad, también los platillos (Hi-Hat, Crash, Ride, etc), suena muy bien en medios y agudos.

Respecto de la curva de respuesta tuya... *Te están faltando muchísimos graves ahí!!!* 
¿A partir de los 100Hz para abajo se muere todo?

Y de paso, unas preguntas en general:

*1)* ¿Por qué siempre se ven muchísimos picos y valles en la curva de respuesta?
*2)* ¿Eso es normal que sea así?
*3)* ¿Con unos buenos monitores de algunos miles de dólares también la respuesta se va a ver así?
*4)* ¿Es posible dejarla totalmente PLANA en todo el espectro?

En todos los casos, considerando que la respuesta del micrófono de medición es "ideal", porque también eso es importante... no sé que tan "lineal" es...

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

1- Esos picos son las reflexiones de la sala, por mas que tengas bafles de u$100000 los vas a tener, por eso mismo se necesita si o si ecualizar.
2-Si
3-ver punto 1
4-No, si haces esto, matas el rango dínámico y encima suena mal, solo podes matar los picos y jugar un poco con la respusta, es complicado, pero no hace falta dejarlo 100% plano, ripple siempre vas a tener (El solo hecho de no empotrar los bafles en la pared ya te crea ripple) y no existe procesador lo suficientemente potente como para matar todo el ripple. Solo DRCop te deja casi plana la respuesta, pero normalmente a la gente no le gusta y se termina ecualizando menos.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Ramiro:
La reverberación exagerada NO HAY EQ que la arregle porque es pariente cercana del eco , o sea llega una señal reflejada atrasada de otra . La que te queda en tal caso es poner amortiguación , lo cual te crea problemas con el WAF.... 
Tampoco recomiendan escuchar en un lugar anecoico ... no lo he hecho pero dicen que es horrible.
Alguna vez lei que para un piano era recomendable un tiempo de reverberación de 11 mS pero NO me crean que no estoy seguro.

Tavo: Ademas de coincidir con lo que dice Juan , recordá que avise que mi microfono era MALO , por otra parte esa medicion la hice con las columnas solas , SIN el Sub y no tiran muy por debajo de 80Hz . Fue cuando estrenaba los tweeters Vifa y los divisores de frecuencia . 
Lo bueno es que cuando he medido con sub ... la caida es parecida , por eso digo que es malo.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Aca dejo las fotos de los parlantes que le compre hoy a gabriel (Gb audio), relativamente son baratos (!relativamente!), me salieron $250 c/u.





Saludos


----------



## piratex45

LAM dijo:


> hola a todos!.una consulta...alguien ha comprado los woofer de kevlar que venden en audifan Modelos de 6 y 8 pulgadas?.....





ezavalla dijo:


> Mirá, el tema es que los Audifan no son malos, pero tampoco son uhhhh!!!!...como siempre, todo depende de lo que intentés hacer.




Yo usé los de 8" de Kevlar para unas cajas de 2 vías y coincido con eZavalla.
Hice unas cajas de 35 litros y suenan bastante bien. La calidad constructiva de los Audifan es buena y los parámetros aceptables.
Te adjunto la planilla que usé para calcular la caja. Esta planilla la hice hace como 20 años y me ha acompañado pasando de compu en compu desde entonces.
Además de la curva de respuesta en función de los parámetros T/S te da las dimensiones internas y externas de la caja y el tubo de sintonía.
Podés usarla para cualquier parlante. Tenés que ir probando con diferentes volúmenes de caja y frecuencia de sintonía hasta llegar a la respuesta deseada. Esta buena para calcular la respuesta para una caja que ya tengas o para cuando estés restringido en el tamaño de la misma y no puedas usar el tamaño que surge del cálculo original de T/S.
Espero que les sea útil a todos.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ramiro:
> La reverberación exagerada NO HAY EQ que la arregle porque es pariente cercana del eco , o sea llega una señal reflejada atrasada de otra . La que te queda en tal caso es poner amortiguación , lo cual te crea problemas con el WAF....
> Tampoco recomiendan escuchar en un lugar anecoico ... no lo he hecho pero dicen que es horrible.
> Alguna vez lei que para un piano era recomendable un tiempo de reverberación de 11 mS pero NO me crean que no estoy seguro.
> 
> Tavo: Ademas de coincidir con lo que dice Juan , recordá que avise que mi microfono era MALO , por otra parte esa medicion la hice con las columnas solas , SIN el Sub y no tiran muy por debajo de 80Hz . Fue cuando estrenaba los tweeters Vifa y los divisores de frecuencia .
> Lo bueno es que cuando he medido con sub ... la caida es parecida , por eso digo que es malo.



mmmmm maaass o menos 
Si bien en principio puede parecer que hacer un cambio en el dominio de la frecuencia (ecualización) no puede influir en el dominio del tiempo (reberverancia) esto no es totalmente cierto...
si bajamos un pico mediante ecualización, bajamos la energia que el parlante va a emitir, con lo cual, a determinada absorción  (fija) de la sala, va a reverberar menos por ende, el cambio en el dominio de la frecuencia cambio algo en el dominio del tiempo. 
Por eso mediante eq podemos mejorar enormemente la respuesta temporal del sistema (vean los CSD que se logran con drcop).
Aunque.... no hace milagros  y si o si necesitamos difusión y absorción para dejar las cosas realmente bien.

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva

Si quieren realizar mediciones con drivers conseguibles en argentina, tengo un par de Dynavox LM6004PMR y un par de tweeters Dynavox TD2801XL, tanto Juan como Ramiro los pueden medir y ver si son viables.

Al menos si no van se sacan las dudas sobre esos modelos en particular.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo que a la hora de sacar cuentas, la mayoría de la gente solo pone en el tarro los transductores y la madera cuando, en las otras cosas se gasta una buena guita también, si ir mas lejos, tenemos:
Cola: $20
Lijas: $40 (mínimo para hacer las cosas bien)
Pintura: $40 (Como barata)
Laca: $80 (ídem anterior)
Cemento de contacto: $30
Guata o fieltro: $60
Enchapado (evitable): $60
componentes Crossover: $200 (como barato si filtramos en pasivo y bien filtrado)
Tornillos $10 si metemos autoroscantes, $80 si metemos allen con antigiro.
Etc...
Lo bueno es que el gasto se puede hacer en partes, pero normalmente tenemos bastantes cosas a la hora de decir "gasto 1200 y ni un mango mas"
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> -Hiendaudio es el put* amo del audio



















juanfilas dijo:


> Si bien en principio puede parecer que hacer un cambio en el dominio de la frecuencia (ecualización) no puede influir en el dominio del tiempo (reberverancia) esto no es totalmente cierto...


El sistema final es uno solo y el análisis en el dominio del tiempo y en el de la frecuencia son visiones alternativas de ese sistema, así que - efectivamente -  cualquier cambio en uno de los dos dominios tiene un correlato inmediato en el otro... solo hay que saber encontrarlo


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido con los conceptos del Profe e insisto : La reberverancia ENSUCIA y no se arregla con un eq . A menos que tengamos una grabacion totalmente hecha en ambiente anecoico ( suele serlo ) y nuestro ambiente le devuelva la "naturalidad" de una reproduccion en vivo. Lo cual seria una terrible coincidencia.
Y si no la matamos ( la reverb. ) al menos hay que romperla lo suficiente , los muebles son el gran aliado en estos casos.

Menudo problema tengo con mi equipito con los parlantes traseros . Tengo posibilidad de variar el tiempo de retardo  y NO encuentro el punto de equilibrio . A veces pareciera que con retardos muy chicos ( 3-4ms ) se genera un refuerzo relativamente agradable , supongo que debe coincidir con el tiempo de reverb de mi sala , que no es grande . Por lo general la musica la escucho "effect OFF" , ninguno de los efectos que trae me convence ( lastima , desperdicio 50+20+20 W )


----------



## cyverlarva

AntonioAA dijo:


> Coincido con los conceptos del Profe e insisto : La reberverancia ENSUCIA y no se arregla con un eq . A menos que tengamos una grabacion totalmente hecha en ambiente anecoico ( suele serlo ) y nuestro ambiente le devuelva la "naturalidad" de una reproduccion en vivo. Lo cual seria una terrible coincidencia.
> Y si no la matamos ( la reverb. ) al menos hay que romperla lo suficiente , los muebles son el gran aliado en estos casos.
> 
> Menudo problema tengo con mi equipito con los parlantes traseros . Tengo posibilidad de variar el tiempo de retardo  y NO encuentro el punto de equilibrio . A veces pareciera que con retardos muy chicos ( 3-4ms ) se genera un refuerzo relativamente agradable , supongo que debe coincidir con el tiempo de reverb de mi sala , que no es grande . Por lo general la musica la escucho "effect OFF" , ninguno de los efectos que trae me convence ( lastima , desperdicio 50+20+20 W )



Antonio por lo que decis estas amplificando con un receiver. Tenés posibilidad de entrar en analógico 5.1? porque si es asi, decodifica con la pc y usa el AC3filter o el Fddshow en la parte de audio tenes muchisimo mas control que en cualquier sintoamplificador. Una de las funciones mas interesantes es que podes equalizar cada canal por separado, podes equalizar el sub, podes jugar con el retardo de los rears y del central de forma mucho mas flexible. Con algunos scripts externos podes clonar canales, como tener 3 centrales. Dale una oportunidad que estan muy buenos.

Saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, la verdad que es muy interesante el tema, y mas todavia lo que puede surgir de todo esto. Como dice el titulo minitor de bajo coste tenia en mente los parlantes de xonox (xburn) actualmente estoy armando unas columnas con el modelo YD166-39-8F100RY, es un midbass de 6-1/2, todavia no lo probe y por falta de conocimiento y tiempo tampoco lo medi, la gente de xonox me facilito los parametros y por experiencias anteriores confio en ellos (me puedo estar equivocando) segun el listado de precios lo tenen a U$D 25, un buen precio si se comporta como promete, y teniendo en cuenta la posibilidad de filtrar y corregir en activo es una alternativa interesante.

Dejo adjunto los datos.

Saludos, Martin


----------



## ramiro77

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ramiro:
> La reverberación exagerada NO HAY EQ que la arregle porque es pariente cercana del eco , o sea llega una señal reflejada atrasada de otra . La que te queda en tal caso es poner amortiguación , lo cual te crea problemas con el WAF....
> Tampoco recomiendan escuchar en un lugar anecoico ... no lo he hecho pero dicen que es horrible.
> Alguna vez lei que para un piano era recomendable un tiempo de reverberación de 11 mS pero NO me crean que no estoy seguro.




Antonio yo nunca hablé de reverb, aunque sí, hay niveles considerables en mi sala que no los considero aptos para lo que quiero hacer.
Hice algunas pruebas y lo único que debo hacer es colocar algo de material acústico en el techo (techo a dos aguas). El techo es el mayor culpable de todo en este caso.

Juan, muy bueno lo de hiend. O sea que tengo que comprarme un mic con cápsula de otro tamaño para medir en campo lejano?


----------



## juanfilas

Nop, tenes que compensar la curva, si sabes la respuesta en campo directo (muy fácil, medi afuera) haces la correlación con el campo difuso 

Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

juanfilas dijo:


> Nop, tenes que compensar la curva, si sabes la respuesta en campo directo (muy fácil, medi afuera) haces la correlación con el campo difuso
> 
> Saludos



Vos decís medir al aire libre, con la misma separación entre bafles y a la misma distancia respecto de mi sala, y ver cuál es la dif de DB?

Si es así, me parece que mañana saco los equipos al jardín


----------



## AntonioAA

cyver: Lo mio es muy modesto... es un sinto Yamaha de mediados de los '90s , solo decodifica desde el analogico stereo y si bien tengo una PC acoplada , es una viejita para los mp3 y las pelis  , no es la fuente principal de musica ....

ramiro: vos no lo dijiste pero yo leo el pensamiento , no sabias? . No se me ocurre como , pero hasta que no soluciones esos problemas no vas a poder avanzar asi gastes $ 100000000 en equipos.
No es tan dificil hacerlo sino implementarlo en ambientes hogareños y que no te afecte el WAF ....


----------



## ramiro77

AntonioAA dijo:


> cyver: Lo mio es muy modesto... es un sinto Yamaha de mediados de los '90s , solo decodifica desde el analogico stereo y si bien tengo una PC acoplada , es una viejita para los mp3 y las pelis  , no es la fuente principal de musica ....
> 
> ramiro: vos no lo dijiste pero yo leo el pensamiento , no sabias? . No se me ocurre como , pero hasta que no soluciones esos problemas no vas a poder avanzar asi gastes $ 100000000 en equipos.
> No es tan dificil hacerlo sino implementarlo en ambientes hogareños y que no te afecte el WAF ....



Pero por supuesto Antonio! 
Igual ya estuve trabajando en tratamiento.
Armé dos trampas para graves amuradas a las esquinas, mirá:




Me faltaría colocar la tapa arriba para cerrarlas, y de paso usarlas para apoyar las botellas que las tengo en el piso en este momento por que no tengo donde ponerlas.

La idea es colocar más adelante dos trampas más; una en el techo en la parte de la ventana y otra atrás del mueble. Una alfombra sencilla y no muy grande, y algunos paneles tipo Fonac en el techo a la izquierda y derecha. Con eso tendría que matar muy bien la RT de más. Voy haciendo pruebas siempre igualmente.

Por otro lado, el WAF no me jode. Este rincón lo utilizo yo solo y no está en un lugar que se transite de la casa.
Igualmente intento hacer todo lo más prolijo y estético posible. Las trampas no me gustó como quedaron. No conseguí la misma madera que tengo en el machimbrado, y la tela es muy oscura, pero fué un regalo y a caballo regalado... 

PD: Los subwoofers están así feos por que no voy a usar esas cajas. Eran para un proyecto 3 vías todo sellado y no las usé. Salgo del paso con esas al menos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ramiro: Pinta complicado tu lugarcito! Evidentemente debe ser el techo ( que por cierto es HERMOSO , lastima taparlo ) 
Una solucion podria ser suspender planchas de Fonac suspendidas del techo ... pero no se si quedara mejor o peor ....

Tavo: como estan las cosas ... compará los costos que estamos con una compra de carniceria o de super ... claro , quizas vos no vivas esas sensaciones que vivimos los adultos a diario


----------



## ramiro77

Sí Antonio, está jodido el lugar.
Para colmo no es simétrico, entonces no puedo hacer un tratamiento que quede parejo visualmente. 
Lo bueno es que los niveles de RT son mejorcitos que en un living común. 
Pero bueno, poco a poco va queriendo! Una vez que venda los bafles (esos se van), me armo unos monitores, compro la potencia que me falta para triamplificar, y compro paneles. Veré la manera de que no me tapen demasiado el techo.

Por otro lado, respecto al costo, estuve sacando cuentas para traer dos Peerless 830990 y dos Vifa DX25 mediante un gestor conocido al cual le compro siempre. Cuesta algo de $1800 el paquete. Le sumo unos $150 de MDF de 25mm, otros $200 de terminación, y otros $300 de filtro. Por la calidad de los drivers me parece que no es para nada descabellado, más aún teniendo en cuenta que con ese dinero no se compra nada potable.


----------



## cyverlarva

Ramiro, todavia tenes la direccion de Tauber con los de Accorde? Si no me equivoco no eran parlantes baratos creo que se hablaba de 100 dolares el midwoofer de 6 pulgadas, un poco menos el de 5 ' pero tenian parametros reales medidos , siendo de kevlar y campana de fundicion se veian muy buenos. En el caso de hacer una compra comunitaria se podria hablar de tocar el precio. Conozco gente que escucho los sistemas de Accorde y sonaban muy pero muy bien.

Otra ayer por  la galeria Corrientes angosta en la ex Sagasta vendian los tweeters de domo Ken Brown. Se consiguen a 50 pesos pesos mas o menos. Varias personas que los escucharon coincidieron en los mismo , que andaban muy bien. aclaro que no tengo mediciones de los mismos. Pero como tengo en algun momento que encarar los rears de mi equipo, ando viendo opciones.En el caso de que alguno de los expertos los vea viable, puedo comprar una unidad de prueba y se mide y verificamos si es viable o no









Espero noticias.

Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Maxi, los kenbrown se consiguen.
Los de Tauber, no me cierran. Son carísimos por lo que ofrece.
No tiene diseños con anillo de cobre ni araña ventilada.
GB estaba vendiendo unos con cobre y araña ventilada por $250 cada uno. Prefiero morir ahí en caso de tener que hacer algo barato.

Y por lo que cuestan los de Tauber, me voy por un Peerless SDS. Ni lo dudo. Están todas las mediciones en Zaph.


----------



## AntonioAA

Bueno... vamos volviendo al tema principal ... pienso que hay que empezar por elegir los parlantes !

Hay una decisión fundamental:  2.0 o 2.1 ?? Biamp o Amp + Sub ?? ( ojo que no es lo mismo por el filtro )

A mi personalmente me gusta 2.1 . Y para el objetivo de este proyecto , seria la mejor práctica , ya que incluiria el monitor y el sub .
Tambien , si es 2.1 , se puede optar por el parlantito de 5" , si bien me "pinta" bien el de 6" .

Interesante lo del conjuntito Peerles . voy a leer un poco las especificaciones.
Tengo tweeters Vifa DQ25 y son maravillosos y ...baratos!


----------



## Tavo

Respecto al tema principal, y al comentario de Antonio, va mi sugerencia:

Estaría bueno que sea 2.1, pero más me gustaría que el armado del subwoofer sea *opcional*, con esto quiero decir que, estaría bueno que lo satélites bajen los más abajo posible, y que sin el subwoofer puedan trabajar igual, es decir, que esté la posibilidad de hacer un 2.0 o un 2.1, depende de cada uno.

No es mucho trabajo, creo que debería ser el mismo, al fin y al cabo lo único que cambia son las frecuencias de corte! Simplemente, los satélites que trabajan en conjunto con el sub van a ser cortados a unos 120Hz calculo, y los satélites solos, 2.0, van a extenderse en todo el espectro, y seguramente van a bajar hasta 40Hz...
La única diferencia son las frecuencias de corte, que incluso pienso que no debería ser problema, porque el sistema 2.1 se hace totalmente activo, es decir, no depende del crossover que lleven los satélites.

En mi caso primeramente me gustaría tener un 2.0, luego si veo que me "falta" algo haré el subwoofer.

Y tengo una pregunta, especialmente para *Eduardo*: ¿Por qué hiciste tu sub-woofer con caja cerrada?  No es bastante mejor que sea Bass-Reflex o Band-Pass? 

Jamás se me ocurriría hacer un subwoofer con caja cerrada (Sealed/Closed Enclosure)... Es más, no me gustan las cajas cerradas, ni un poco. Quiero creer que los monitores van a ser bass-reflex.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Y tengo una pregunta, especialmente para *Eduardo*: ¿Por qué hiciste tu sub-woofer con caja cerrada?  No es bastante mejor que sea Bass-Reflex o Band-Pass?
> Jamás se me ocurriría hacer un subwoofer con caja cerrada (enclosure box)... Es más, no me gustan las cajas cerradas, ni un poco. Quiero creer que los monitores van a ser bass-reflex.


Lo hice en baffle cerrado por unos cuantos motivos que no tienen NADA que ver con el gusto sino con la performance:

Los parámetros T/S del parlante del sub daban mejor respuesta en frecuencia en *caja cerrada* y no en bass-reflex  (punto para las cerradas!)
Las cajas cerradas son mas simples de hacer y mucho mas inmunes a las variaciones de los parámetros del parlante y los errores de diseño que las cajas BR  (punto para las cerradas!)
Una caja cerrada no permite bajar tanto en frecuencia como una BR (asumiendo que el parlante se comporte igual de bien en ambas) pero al sub yo sabía que lo tenía que manejar en activo desde que lo analicé para ver si era "utilizable". Y como lo tenía que manejar TODO en activo, la caja tenía que ser cerrada para poder controlar la función de transferencia del sistema con la Transf. de Linkwitz  (punto para las cerradas!)
Las cajas BR tienen sonido "boomy" en bajas frecuencias a menos que se use un muy buen parlante y un muy buen diseño, lo que no era mi caso con respecto al parlante 
Esos son los motivos y están todos expuestos en el primer artículo del diseño de mi subwoofer... y como verás, la caja cerrada ganó por goleada .

Te darás cuenta que el "gusto" tiene muy poco que ver acá (acá y en cualquier diseño de ingeniería ), el asunto es que para diseñar algo primero hay que analizar y evaluar seriamente los materiales de los que se dispone (parlantes en este caso) y recién cuando se tenga eso se puede comenzar con el diseño... o decidir cambiar los parlantes


----------



## cyverlarva

Hola Tavo, escuchaste alguna vez un sub en caja cerrada? Los subs en caja cerrada bajan un poco menos que los bass reflex, pero tiene un grave muchisimo mas limpio, son facilmente equalizables por lo predictivo de su curva,  y lo mejor de todo son rapidos. Con una transformada de linkwitz-riley lo podes hacer bajar hasta donde te de la potencia asociada, con la ganancia de que podes construir una caja mucho mas pequeña. 

Para mi son todo beneficios

No habia visto la respuesta de Ezavalla. Todo dicho je.


----------



## Tavo

....... Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

Todos los subwoofers que escuché en mi vida fueron bass-reflex o band-pass... Incluso, los Home Theaters son band-pass...
Bué, será cuestión de escuchar un sub con caja cerrada, la verdad, nunca me había imaginado el comportamiento que podría tener una caja cerrada, lo que sí me dice la lógica es que obviamente nunca puede bajar más, ni siquiera igual que una bass-reflex, sin aplicar ningún tipo de modificación electrónica... pero si ese sub está "toqueteado"..  Entonces me callo. 

Me gustaría escuchar un buen bajo proveniente de una caja cerrada, todavía no me imagino como debe sonar. Yo creía que no había nada mejor para los bajos que las cajas bass-reflex.

En realidad, hay algo MUCHO mejor en todo esto, y creo que ninguno de ustedes habló nunca de esto: Las líneas de transmisión.  Si, ya sé, no me tiren con un palo, requieren de mucha más madera y laburo, pero me parece que, por lo que estuve leyendo, son las cajas "perfectas".

La idea de un baffle, es "desplazar" o "retrasar" un X tiempo las ondas que provienen del interior y exterior del parlante, porque me parece que así funciona , porque si ambos sonidos se reproducirían al mismo tiempo se cancelarían, y no habría sonido... en fin, la prueba más básica es escuchar como suena un parlante al aire libre... suena MUY poco y con mucha excursión... Es decir, por eso se inventaron las "cajas acústicas"...

¿Alguna opinión?

Saludos.

Miren esto:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/cajas/cajas.html
Y esto:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/TLS/lineas_transmision.html


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias, me interesa el proyecto (aunque no se si podre aportar algo pero bue...) va a sr una buena forma de aprender desde el vamos.  Tengo la suerte de vivir a unas 20 cuadras tanto de gb com de audifan. Si se seleciona alguna de estas marcas me pongo a disposición para hacer de cadete.  La semana pasada estube en GB y otra vez note el tema que ya habia comentado y que se toco en este hilo, no tiene continuidad de lineas, solamente el de 10'' sigue siendo el tradicional (igualmente con varias reformas) pero en los 8/6/5'' va variando en forma continua y esto si que es una lastima...  Con respecto a los audifan el 8'' que subio los parametros EZ es muy interesante (no me fije el precio) pero en esta empresa por lo menos tenemos que si se mantiene la continuidad de las lineas.  Yo tengo dos tweeter tohnalle la grafica y los t/s estan sibidos en el post parametros t/s banco de datos, alguien que sepa mas que los mire y de su comentario al respecto la curva es muy parecida al os vifa 25 (evidente qu eno son exelentes pero no suenan desagradables y sirven si armamos un 3 vias porque hay que cortarlos altos.  Bueno siguo el hilo y nos vamos poniendo de acuerdo. un abrazo. sergio


----------



## ramiro77

*Maxi*: http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/peerless-woofers-6-7/peerless-830657-6.5-sds-woofer/

El par u$s 145 puesto acá mediante mi gestor. Tal vez se pueda mejorar.


----------



## AntonioAA

ME ENFERMO de ver algo que afuera cuesta 25 U$S y lo tengamos que pagar 145 !!!!!!!!!!!!
@#$$%^*&^$#@#$%^&)*(* !!!!!!!!!  ( imaginen algunas palabrotas de lo peor )

Me parece que nos vamos al carajo  ( Moderadores: es una noble palabra castiza con la que se denomina el receptaculo en la parte mas alta del palo mayor de un buque ) con el costo , me encantaria , obvio.

2.0 vs. 2.1 : Buena idea de Tavo , un monitor que llegue un poco mas abajo y se podria poner el sub como complemento antes que bi-amp ( era una de las opciones ) . 
Ahora bien , un parlantito de 6" que tire bien en esa zona , va a tener un costo alto y un rendimiento muy bajo , yo armaria en tal caso una columna con 2 parlantes como suele ser uso y costumbre ... pero tendrian que ser parlantes de 4 Ohms y tambien el costo se va a ... 
Yo creeria que hay que limitarse a algo que ande bien desde 60-80 Hz .... no es nada malo.

Subs: Lei/vi mucho sobre TLs y horns ... son realmente apasionantes ...pero NO son HiFi tienen unos problemones de respuesta a partir de una banda bastante baja terribles.
Si bien me gusta que el parlante trabaje aliviado y la caja no sufra ( PUNTO A FAVOR DEL BASS REFLEX )
En el resto , tiene toda la razon el amigo Zavalla . Algun dia intentaré nuevamente con caja cerrada pero me fue mal....


----------



## ramiro77

Antonio, 145 el par de midwoofers.
A mí también me enferma. Pero es lo que cobra el gestor que conozco y en la situación que estamos con nuestro querido Moreno, no me animaría a traer cosas por mi cuenta.

Por otro lado yo creo que con un solo midwoofer de 6" ya es suficiente. La gran mayoría supongo que los usará para oír en campo cercano, con lo cual el SPL máximo casi que no es un factor determinante.

De última si quieren armar sí o sí algo con doble midwoofer, hay muchos de 4 ohms afuera que cuestan lo mismo que los de 8 ohms. O se puede hacer algo de 4 ohms y el crossover sería más barato (las bobinas llevarían la mitad aproximadamente si no me equivoco).


----------



## juanfilas

Tavo, las TL´s suenan muy similares a las bass reflex, que sean complicadas no quiere decir que sean mejores 
Yo casi siempre diseño en bass reflex pero mis últimos monitores son cerrados por que además de los puntos que te cito Ezavalla, hay otros como:
En BR despues del punto f3 la respuesta cae en picada, en cerrada no
El group delay de las BR es mucho peor que de las cerradas (y en baja frecuencia se nota)
En BR hay que ajustar muy bien la sintonía para tener buen manejo de potencia, en cerrada el parlante siempre esta amortiguado
Etc.
En fin, dependiendo del parlante a usar va a ser BR o Cerrada ya que algunos rinden bien en un tipo y otros en otro.
Saludos


----------



## renanvinicius

yo doy un voto por un sistema 2.1
con los woofer de un fs de (+60hz)de 5".
el tweter el mas barato que se pueda conseguir(sin renunciar mucho a la calidad de este)
el subwofer ya seria cuestión de gustos!(prefiero caja cerrada 10" mínimo)
y el precio máxima que del conjunto(electrónica incluida) que no supere los 100€(para nivel europeo)

eso seria para mi el ideal de un equipo hifi barato!
de tweeter opino que este seria el adecuado
Dayton ND20FA-6
http://www.europe-audio.com/document.asp?document_id=2188&link=datasheets\dayton\ND20FA-6.pdf
no esta nada mal por los 10€ que cuesta


----------



## AntonioAA

Ramiro: SORRY lei mal , el *pa*r es otro numero , andariamos en algo MUY DECENTE , como los nacionales!!
...casi me estoy anotando!

Juan: las TL me apasionan , pero tienen problemones a partir de su banda pasante .. empiezan picos y cancelaciones horribles . Ni hablar su tamaño ( siempre esta el maldito WAF ) . 
Si hago algo en proximo futuro , seria un BR con tubo de sintonia exagerado ( un hibrido ) 

renanvinicius: bienvenido a la discusión ! Uds. tienen la suerte de conseguir cosas maravillosas a precios muy buenos ... no es nuestra realidad lamentablemente .


----------



## ramiro77

Jajaja viste Antonio, no anda tan mal!
No deja de ser una guarangada lo que se llevan de comisión. 
Pero comparando con lo nacional, yo no lo dudaría.
Lo único malo de esos SDS es que a partir de 1khz la F3 es un poco alta, está 30 o 40 db por debajo de la fundamental, pero no me parece algo TAN malo por lo que cuestan.
Igualmente le tengo un cariño especial a la línea HDS. Siempre me gustaron, andan muy bien, y son estéticamente muy lindos, en especial los 830990 los cuales no veo la hora de traermelos!

A las cajas selladas no hay con qué darles. Desde que me armé el primer par de subwoofers en sellada, no quise saber nada más con reflex. El retardo de grupo es ínfimo, el cono frena rapidísimo. Es muy facil ecualizarlos o aplicarles una transformada de Linkwitz. Si miran las curvas que subí de mi equipo, mis subwoofers bajan tan solo hasta 43hz. Pero con seis correcciones desde el DCX bajan planos a 20hz en sala.
Lo del BR con tubo exagerado lo implementan las columnas que tengo en este momento. Con dos midwoofers de 6" bajan a unos 32-35hz en sala, pero no es un grave de lo más limpio, y además un cono de 6" por lo general tiene altos niveles de distorsión por debajo de 100/150hz, motivo por el cual uso subwoofers y siempre los corto bastante arriba, entre 150 y 200hz con una pendiente abrupta.

Renanvinicius: Te envidio sanamente por estar donde estás. Tienen todo ultra barato y no tienen que cargar con costos de importaciones, shipping y etcéteras. Como bien dice el amigo Antonio no es nuestra realidad. No tenemos industria practicamente. Y lo poco que hay, si llega a ser "zafable", podemos darnos por contentos, cosa que casi nunca es así.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola muchachos:
Aquí les propongo un parlante cuya hoja de datos adjunto y poseeo 4 unidades (sin usar) a disposición para realizar este proyecto, según dicha hoja de datos las gráficas simuladas son las que adjunto mas abajo.
Estos parlante son fabricados por 

http://www.xonox.com.ar/



Hola Tavo:
leete también esta nota

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/SupraSub/SupraSub.html
abrazo


----------



## AntonioAA

Ramiro:
los 830990 parecen barbaros... no los veo mucho en venta ni consegui la curva de respuesta . Como vos decis , los otros es como que se caen muy pronto, con lo cual te mata para hacer 2 vias ....
En la pagina de Peerless no los veo.. no estaran discontinuados?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Antonio metete en esta pagina que te va a figurar que todavia continuan haciendose y ademas en el margen derecho encontras el (specification datasheet).

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-1084

Saludos

aca te dejo las specs.
http://www.parts-express.com/pdf/264-1084s.pdf


----------



## ramiro77

No, se siguen vendiendo en Parts Express Antonio.
Yo a la respuesta no le doy pelota casi. Con un EQ solucionás todo.
Lo más importante, creo yo, son las distorsiones. Esas no las quitás con nada si están dentro de la banda que reproduce el driver.
Tuve los 830875 (iguales pero con cono nomex) y las distorsiones eran muy bajas. Las mas altas estaban por el orden de los -40/-45 db respecto de la fundamental. Por el precio estaban ideales.
Los 830990 no deben andar muy distintos. Y son mas lindos estéticamente. Casi seguro que me voy por cuatro de esos para los monitores.
En la página de Tymphany está el datasheet, mirá:

http://www.tymphany.com/content/hds-p830990
http://www.tymphany.com/files/HDS-P830990 Rev2_0.pdf

Viendo la respuesta y la curva de impedancia, parece que suavizaron el problema que tenían los 830875 a 1,3khz. La respuesta tenía un valle mas acentuado, mirá:

http://www.tymphany.com/content/hds-p830875
http://www.tymphany.com/files/HDS-P830875 Rev1_0.pdf

Por otro lado, tanto los de car audio como los de xonox, más allá de la respuesta en graves que arroje el winisd, sería interesante conocer las distorsiones. Reitero, me parece a mí lo más importante a la hora de hablar de hifi.
De nada sirve que la respuesta en frecuencia sea ultralineal, si las distorsiones rozan la fundamental.

PD: Hice el cálculo, y dos de esos costarían algo de 320 dólares. Siempre conviene traer en el paquete los tweeters, ya que dividís el costo de shipping. Con un par de DX25 me terminaba costando algo de u$s 415 si mal no recuerdo. Pero quiero cuatro midwoofers en mi caso, no dos.
Si quieren pidanme por PM el contacto. Ya traje cuatro paquetes con este tipo y cero problemas. O podemos buscar entre todos alguna alternativa menos costosa, aunque la veo difícil con Morenito...


----------



## AntonioAA

Claro , en "el pais de las maravillas" esos estan en los U$S60 , no son los 830657 ... que tampoco pintan mal yo creo que son utilizables hasta 3 Khz si no me equivoco. A la respuesta HAY que darle pelota ...fijate que arriba de eso , viene la "ruptura" y la distorsion se dispara 
Pero ahi cortas tranquilo cualquier tweeter de domo 
Si bien los precios que pones arriba no son terribles , ahora estoy en el horno con unas inversiones , pero es otro tema . Tambien por U$S 600 un amigo consiguio en Baires unas columnitas MTM muy bonitas , ahora no me acuerdo la marca.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Yo a la respuesta no le doy pelota casi. Con un EQ solucionás todo.


Ramiro:
El asunto con las curvas de respuesta es que si pretendés corregir todo con un ecualizador, vas a tener que gastar mas en el EQ que en los baffles... y lo que se busca es que los baffles suenen lo mejor posible con el costo al que estén calculados. Si luego de armar el par de baffles tengo que salir a comprar un ultradrive para compensar los errores en la respuesta...entonces eso solo significa que los parlantes están muy mal seleccionados.
El EQ es una herramienta util, pero de ahí a elegir parlantes con problemas por que con EQ puedo solucionarlos es solo cambiar un gasto por otro..... y casi nadie tiene un ultradrive en la casa... y dudo que mucha gente que quiera tenerlo


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes gente con el precio que salen los tymphany que mencion ramiro miren en la pagina de madisound este parlantito sb acoustics a U$s 65- SB Acoustics SB17MFC35-8 6" Poly Cone Woofer fijense la curva de respuesta, el otro dia estuve hablando con juan filas al respecto de este parlantito que pinta espectacular, simulado teoricamente en el windisd baja a 32hz la respuesta es plana y se lo puede cortar para un 2 bias. (medio apretado pero posible) puesto en arg. via legal saldrian el par con impuesto de aduana y todo alrrededor de llos uS320- bueno esto es si apuntamos a subir de calidad de drivers.... no!! un saludo. sergio


----------



## ramiro77

En eso estamos de acuerdo Edu, pero creí que quedaba descartado por que la mayor parte de los drivers buenos, son bastante lineales en respuesta.
No así las distorsiones, que encontrás amplia variedad de cosas.

Reconozco que en mi caso directamente no me calienta la respuesta. Si es lineal mejor, más sencillo. Pero me importa más la distorsión. Con un driver de calidad igualmente está casi todo resuelto...


----------



## juanfilas

830875 es uno de los mejores parlantes precio-calidad del mercado, las distorsiones son bajísimas y es muy lineal, mas que lo declarado (llega a algo de 10khz plano)
El SB esta a la par y creo que en precio también.
De todas formas, no creo que sea lo mejor hacerlo con drivers importados, yo con los mismos ya tengo diseñado y sonando el monitor con Fountek FW146 mas Vifa dq25 que suena de p*** madre. Creo que hay que buscar algún parlantito de unos $200 que ande bien, máximo $250.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Que lindo ese SB-accoustics ! Pero es cierto, nos vamos lejos del proposito.
Ahora bien , vuelvo al 830657 , *es muy malo*?? porque es baratito... casi como un nacional ...no?
Alguien mas lo consigue ?

Pero bueno , no me disgusta de elegir el "Top Nacional Argentino" ( solo que dejamos afuera a los integrantes no-argies del foro , pero ellos consiguen mejor y mas barato ) 
Quedariamos entonces entre GB, Audifan y xonox ?
Seria bueno extorsionarlos a ver que nos pueden ofrecer en tal caso...

Marca que no tiene Web pero la veo mucho en las casas de radio es Ciclos , he tenido algunos pero no gran cosa , habria que agarrarlos con mas impetu.


----------



## ramiro77

el 657 no tiene pinta de malo.
La distorsión a partir de 1khz es un poquito alta. Pero no lo veo tan terrible como otros modelos.
Por la guita que cuesta, por lo menos tenés la seguridad de que ESO es lo que comprás.

Prefiero bancarme un poquito de distorsión a comprar al tún tún.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La idea inicial era diseñar un baffle bueno y de precio "razonable" usando componentes nacionales. El problema con eso, tal como comentó Antonio, es que aquellos que no sean de Argentina van a tener serios problemas para conseguir esos mismos parlantes y el diseño va a ser para unos pocos. De todas formas, si exponemos la metodología de diseño y medición, quienes no consigan los parlantes al menos tendrán una forma de adaptar el diseño a lo que se consiga en sus países.,, como se dice, tendrían la receta para pescar pero no tendrían el pescado . La otra es optar por importar los parlantes y hacer un diseño con componentes mas "fáciles de conseguir" en escala planetaria, pero en la situación actual de nuestro país (corralito2 :enfadado esto es muy complicado de lograr.

@A los que han leído a S. Linkwitz (esto es una meditación medio off-topic):No se han preguntado por que Linkwitz *nunca *habla de la ecualización de la sala?No debe ser por que no sepa que existe, por que este hombre es un verdadero científico del audio y ha contribuido muchas cosas en este área. Si ustedes se fijan en sus diseños, siempre muestra ecualizaciones de campo cercano para obtener la mejor respuesta en frecuencia posible de los parlantes y baffles (la distorsión la maneja con la terrible calidad de los parlantes que usa). Lo único que le preocupa es "inundar" la sala con sonido, y para eso ha diseñado varios tipos de baffles no muy convencionales. Incluso no ecualiza en la zona de baja frecuencia, y en su lugar usa subwoofers dipolares que dice que no excitan mucho los modos resonantes de la habitación 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . La única vez que he visto MEDICIONES en el punto de escucha y sus inmediaciones es cuando justifica el uso del "efecto psicoacústico de precedencia" para generar la imagen espacial del auditorio.
Y yo me pregunto: no le estaremos escapando en algo cuando le damos tanta manija a la ecualización de la sala????? Es algo para pensar...aunque creo que la razón es que no usamos los baffles que el ha diseñado


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Yo no es que quiera tirar todo el proyecto abajo, pero ya de por si, la palabra (Comunitario) genera problemas, cada uno tiene sus gustos y cada uno tiene un presupuesto distinto. Por mi parte yo me sumo a estos puntos en caso de querer hacer un trabajo comunitario:

- Parlantes GB o Tonhalle (xonox no me gusta)
- Rango de precios en los $1500 - $2500 (si se hace un 2 vias puede llegar a salir 1500 un 3 es un poco mas caro)
- Intentar armar unos parlantes de calidad que sean universales para escuchar musica, peliculas, juegos etc... nada de gastar plata en un sistema de estudio.

Y bueno por ahora no se me ocurre nada mas, el caso tambien es hablar. Yo creo que gabriel (Gb) es una persona muy flexible, pero el flaco tiene problemas de importacion como los tienen todos en la Argentina, seamos honestos, talvez no tenga los mejores parlantes, con las mejores terminaciones, pero  dejemonos de joder (disculpen mods la palabra) queremos parlantes de calidad eso no significa que tienen que ser parlantes de super hiper hi fi con campana de oro enchapada en diamantes, y la verdad si queres parlantes de esas caracteristicas hay que importarlos o comprar algo ya hecho comercialmente.
Nose yo con el presupuesto de unos $2000 no pretendo armar unos bafles para estudio, solamente quiero algo sencillo, como mencione antes para escuchar musica, tele, peliculas, juegos etc....

Bueno, nose cosa de hablar y ponerse de acuerdo. Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Deberían comenzar a descartar algunas cosas, como por ejemplo:
tamaño: 5", 6" o 8"
campana: de chapa o fundición
2 o 2.1


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
A ver a mi gusto deberia empezar como base con un sistema 2.0 y para los que quieran un sistema 2.1 y los que se quieran romper mas  los  hu**os un sistema 2.2.

Como seria esto.
Ej: Sistema 2.0 unos bafles estilo monitor o columna de 2 vias.
Ej: Sistema 2.1 unos bafles estilo monitor o columna de 2 vias junto a un subwoofer.
Ej: Sistema 2.2 unos bafles estilo columna de 3 vias.

Obviamente de que para armar los bafles se necesita un minimo conocimiento (minimo), como por ejemplo de que en el sistema 2.2 el tweeter y los medios deben tener un compartimiento aparte del subwoofer.

Que se yo, creo que llendo tip por tip se puede lograr algo.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

por lo menos de los audifan se tienen los parametros medidos.
¿estan los de GB? 
2.1 , me parece a mi  la mas adecuada,


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
En la misma pagina de Gb los encontras. El tema es que previamente vamos a tener que hablar con gabriel por el tema de las importaciones. Por ejemplo, ya no puede traer mas campanas de aluminio, solo trae de chapa, entonces todos los modelos con campana de aluminio estan discontinuados.

Saludos


----------



## 0002

Buenas a todos, honestamente yo no podría aportar mucho en el aspecto técnico, así que sólo me limitaré a decir que estaría bien que el diseño del sistema fuera un 2.1, por aquello de las frecuencias más bajas del espectro, porque por ahí leí (en éste post) que si fuera un 2.0 se bajaría a algo así como a los 60Hz - 80Hz más ó menos. Si hablamos de algo *decentemente* cercano al audio Hi-Fi, deberíamos estar cubiertos de buena manera en todo el rango audible (dejando de lado que algunos *puedan ó no* percibirlo ) ¿no? .

Yo creo que, para el tema de ver que parlantes se usarían para el sistema (por aquello de que sean parlantes argentinos ó no), estaría muy bueno que el tema se desarrollara de cierta forma universal, es decir, dar la idea de como hacer el proceso, y cada quien tendrá como buen hombre de perseverancia, leer, evaluar su situación (económica y acceso a parlantes de X marca, por ejemplo), hacer mediciones, simular con esas mediciones, y demás cosas que sean necesarias, para obtener un reproducción fiel del proyecto que ustedes hicieron allá. Como dice Ezavalla tendríamos la receta de como pescar pero no el mismo tipo de pescado, a final de cuentas yo al menos no veo tanto problema con eso, sobre todo porque a final de cuentas, las mediciones (que no dudo que serán otro tema ) dirán como "debería" funcionar lo que hicimos, basado en lo que ustedes enseñaron.

Además, creo que hablo por algunos de México cuando digo que para algunos de nosotros, no sería mucho problema conseguir parlantes buenos a buen costo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si hacemos 2.1 tenemos menos exigencia en los satelites como ya dije...

Respecto a Mr. Linkwitz ojala pudiera entenderle todas sus ideas , no le he dedicado mucho tiempo , pero evidentemente el tipo esta en otra dimension !!.
Realmente quisiera escuchar sus dipolos ( claro , tienen su parva de correcciones ) .
Lo subs son dipolos? ...yo vi 2 diseños que si no me equivoco son caja cerrada.
Eso si... quisiera verlo tratando de diseñar algo AQUI !! ( bah, seguro le encontraria la vuelta )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si hacemos 2.1 tenemos menos exigencia en los satelites como ya dije...


El problema con la decisión 2.1 o 2.0 es mas serio de lo que parece, y como de costumbre, depende de los parlantes que se usen . Si se piensa en un 2.1, hay que considerar que el subwoofer normalmente opera entre 40Hz (o menos ) y 100Hz. Eso indica que los satélites deben poder operar hasta los 100Hz o un poco mas abajo, pero van a ser cortados a 100Hz como mucho. Esto implica un par de cosas:


Las cajas no necesariamente van a ser BR, por que la demanda de "bajada en frecuencia" no es nada exigente para un mid-woofer de 6" y se pueden usar cajas selladas que son mas simples de construir.
Si los satélites son BR, entonces - probablemente - habrá que rediseñar el filtrado activo del sub para que opere correctamente en conjunto con los ellos.
Si se elige un sistema 2.0, entonces el diseño es "relativamente" mas simple, pero hace falta usar cajas BR y lograr llegar a los 40Hz de frecuencia de corte inferior con parlantes "chicos" (6"???)... lo que puede significar usar un diseño de 2.5 vías en las cajas. en lugar de uno normal de 2 vías puro, lo que a su vez va a complicar el diseño del crossover pero nos va a ahorrar un amplificador.

En fin....las opciones son muchas, pero sin elegir los parlantes no hay mucho para decir.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Respecto a Mr. Linkwitz ojala pudiera entenderle todas sus ideas , no le he dedicado mucho tiempo , pero evidentemente el tipo esta en otra dimension !!.
> Realmente quisiera escuchar sus dipolos ( claro , tienen su parva de correcciones ) .
> Lo subs son dipolos? ...yo vi 2 diseños que si no me equivoco son caja cerrada.
> Eso si... quisiera verlo tratando de diseñar algo AQUI !! ( bah, seguro le encontraria la vuelta )


Sip, los dipolos tienen unas cuantas correcciones, pero si las analizás vas a ver que - principalmente - se dedica a eliminar irregularidades en la respuesta y a arreglar las pérdidas derivadas por el cortocirucito acústico de las ondas emitidas por atrás del baffle (le mete un integrador que le dá la variación de ganancia que necesita y listo). Pero mas allá de eso y algunas correcciones de difracción en los bordes del baffle, no toca mas nada  
Y los sub... sip, hay dos modelos. Un par de caja cerrada que maneja con la TL para llegar a la BF que necesita usando una caja bastante chiquita, y el otro es un sub dipolar con una caja medio rara con los parlantes puestos al medio (*este*). Pero lo más interesante del caso es este comentario de Linkwitz:



			
				S. Linkwitz dijo:
			
		

> Often it is desirable to add very low frequency bass to the sound output of an existing loudspeaker system. Home Theater setups provide a low frequency effects (LFE) signal for such sounds as dinosaur footsteps and explosions. *Here, quantity of bass is often more important than quality, in order to shake the house and instill primordial fear. For music reproduction high accuracy and resolution of bass is most desirable. *Unfortunately, this is often degraded by low frequency room resonances. To reduce their effect I have chosen open baffle woofers for the PHOENIX system.
> 
> 
> Room modes cannot exist when 1/2 of a sound wavelength exceeds the longest room dimension. If this is 7.5 m (24.6 ft), then a wavelength will be 15 m and the lowest mode frequency is 343 m/s / 15 m = 23 Hz. *Below this frequency bass response may increase due to room gain, if the woofer is a monopole. For a dipole woofer the response may stay flat or drop off, depending on the rigidity of room surfaces and lack of any openings.* Thus, there will be situations where the addition of a monopole woofer below 40 Hz or so, in a range where there are few room resonances, can add to the realism of sound reproduction
> 
> 
> The THOR monopole, sealed box woofer is meant to augment a dipole woofer or any other loudspeaker where accurate, non-booming sub-bass is desired. This woofer requires its own power amplifier and relies on electronic equalization for its low frequency response. It is simple to construct. The description of the design process can serve as an example of how to account for different drivers and cabinet sizes, when you consider your own woofer design.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ups! se me habia escapado el dipole ... habia visto el Thor y el Pluto.
Si bien Mr. Linkwitz es un genio de la acustica.. su gramatica es algo confusa.
Lo del los room modes tá clarisimo , pero vaya a saber porque el dipolo es mejor....
( tampoco es cuestion de avivar giles , JE! ) 
Y dice que encima del dipole hay que poner el Thor ???
Makes me feel like an asshole.



Tavo: es la belleza de la Ingenieria... llegar a congeniar todas las condiciones y limitaciones . Lo malo es que hay que satisfacer a los terricolas y ahi se complica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si bien Mr. Linkwitz es un genio de la acustica.. su gramatica es algo confusa.
> Lo del los room modes tá clarisimo , *pero vaya a saber porque el dipolo es mejor*....
> (tampoco es cuestion de avivar giles , JE! )


vaya uno a saber por que es mejor...    



AntonioAA dijo:


> Y dice que encima del dipole hay que poner el Thor ???
> Makes me feel like an asshole.


Nop...lo que pasa es que ese fragmento que copié es parte de la descripción de los ORION, y estos no bajan taaaanto en frecuencia por que son baffles abiertos y podrías terminar con el cono del parlante estampado en la pared del vecino. Lo que dice SL es que los woofers dipolares de los ORION no activan los modos resonantes así que la respuesta en BF puede mantenerse constante o incluso decaer un poco. Entonces, si necesitás bajos bajos para completar el espectro podés usar el THOR que es un sub monopolar que opera en tan bajas frecuencias que no hay modo resonante para excitar.

En resumen: mi planteo inicial es una conclusión de varios de estos aspectos en conjunto


----------



## AntonioAA

Volviendo al Proyecto , no veo tan espantosa la diferencia entre 2.0 y 2.1 .

Suponiendo que elijamos un parlantito "medio pelo" que ande bien hasta los 70-50Hz hacia abajo...
Hacemos la cajita BR ( o no ) para que funcione bien en 2.0  ( dentro de sus limites )

Despues si pasamos a bi-amp... lo cortamos en 100-120Hz y Listo! 

O podemos poner el sub de refuerzo como es habitual tambien ... y tampoco problemas ! 
( va a aguantar mas potencia en bi-amp obviamente ) 

El PCB de filtro L/R del Gran Zavalla es facilmente transformable de bi-amp a sub de refuerzo ( I did it )


----------



## juanfilas

Mi voto es por 2.0 con parlante de 6.5´´ y tweeter de 1´´, es lo mas barato, donde mas abanico de alternativas tenemos, se puede hacer algo con drivers nacionales que bajen hasta 50hz (les aseguro que sobra), el crossover va a ser relativamente simple (2.1 hay que ir si o si a activo con sus correspondientes potencias) y calculo que va a poner contento a mas del 50% de los que quieren armarlo. Además, perfectamente el que quiera después le puede meter un sub..

Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica

A ver por lo que veo le estan metiendo mucho incapie a los parlantes.
Yo creo que surge un problema con los sistemas 2.0, porque los parlantes por lo general que llegan a los 50hz, despues tienen un frecuencia de corte muy baja (1500hz - 2000hz), por lo que hay que conseguir un tweeter que corte en los 1300hz - 2000hz.

Que se yo es lo que estuve viendo en las tablas.

Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

No necesariamente Alejandro.
Un HDS 830990 / 830875 suben tranquilamente hasta 2,5khz con un 4to órden, o 2khz con un 2do órden.
Un tweeter que baja tanto es el Vifa DX25, que afuera cuesta 25 dólares. Son baratos y andan de diez.


----------



## renanvinicius

ya pero aquí se trata de ser lo mas barato posible sin renunciar a la calidad. yo optaría siempre por un 2.1 aunque tiene el inconveniente de tener otro amp y y un filtro activo. porque cortar con filtros pasivos un 4ht orden es caro(las bobinas.) yo personalmente cortaría con 2nd orden sobre los 2.5-3khz.
un 5" es el idóneo para ese corte. para después unir un tweeter barato (generalmente tiene fs alto)
siempre se puede hacer un reflex con el 5" si no queremos un subwoofer.


----------



## Tavo

renanvinicius dijo:


> ya pero aquí se trata de ser *lo mas barato posible* sin renunciar a la calidad. yo optaría siempre por un 2.1 aunque tiene el inconveniente de tener otro amp y y un filtro activo.


El ampli y el filtro para el sub no es el problema... pensá solamente cuánto saldría el hecho de tener que AGREGAR más madera, un woofer grande más (10" como mínimo), más tiempo de armado... me parece que eso ya deja de ser económico...  Yo lo veo totalmente al revés; que es mucho más "barato" (feo término) hacer un 2.0.



renanvinicius dijo:


> ... porque cortar con filtros pasivos un 4ht orden *es caro(las bobinas.)*


Las bobinas?  Tengo entendido que hay software para calcularlas y se hacen a mano, en casa; y el alambre de cobre no sale nada...


renanvinicius dijo:


> ... un 5" es el idóneo para ese corte. para después unir un tweeter barato (generalmente tiene fs alto)


El problema es que el 5" le va a costar muchísimo bajar hasta 50Hz, por ejemplo, y en las frecuencias bajas va a tener muy poca definición; si encima sumamos que va a ser un 5" barato... peor todavía.
No me preocupa el hecho de que el woofer "suba", eso lo puede hacer uno de calidad, como comentaban más allá arriba, y un tweeter como el que propuso Ramiro puede bajar hasta 2KHz bien.. (ahora voy a ver bien eso...)

En definitiva, lo que te "ahorrarías" en los satélites lo gastarías en el SW, y aún así tendrías un sistema de menor calidad... ¿Se entiende a donde quiero llegar?

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Todos tienen razon , muchachos ! ... Estoy con la idea general de hacer un lindo 2.0 y OPCIONAL el SW!
( y ese puede ser el motivo de la continuacion de este hilo o uno nuevo ! ) 
Y por tanto ... volvamos a los parlantes !!

Nacional? Habria que conseguir un Audifan y un GB y testearlos 
Importado? Nadie opinó sobre el 830657 ... ese modelito por marca y precio me tienta terriblemente . Hasta me ofreceria a comprar un par para someter a pruebas....

Existe incluso la posibilidad ( aqui en santa fe) de hacernos fabricar un parlante A MEDIDA ...
Maneja los mismos materiales que GB ...hace poco lleve uno mio a pegar el sorround y creyo que lo habia hecho Él !!
Tendriamos que juntar las especificaciones que no son tantas :

- suspension
- cono 
- iman 
- sorround 
- que es la "araña ventilada" que hablaron por ahi?
- Y lo del cobre ??


----------



## ramiro77

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Yo estoy plenamente de acuerdo con el voto de Juan Filas. Así es como pensaba. Woofer de 6,5" y Tw de 1"... En lo posible, un woofer NO nacional, algo de afuera, relativamente accesible (pienso unos 100 dólares cada uno estaría bien), y ya que van a traer los parlantes de afuera, también los tw.
> 
> Algo así me gustaría, por supuesto sistema 2.0, bien normal, con un crossover bien calculado, con las pendientes de corte adecuadas y un cruce adecuado. Crossover pasivo, y no activo. (sorry EZ, no me convence la idea de agregar más complejidad al sistema...  Preferiría que solo sea un proyecto de gabinetes, es decir acústico, y no de extendernos en electrónica; por favor, no lo tomes a mal...)
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Después, el que quiera convertir el sistema a 2.1... no tiene mucha ciencia, se usan los monitores de satélites, se cortan en 100Hz, y se arma el sub, con la correspondiente modificación electrónica, y ya que estamos... con la TL que planteó EZ y caja cerrada.



Está perfecto.
Igualmente la posibilidad de cortar en activo se puede hacer.
Yo dispongo del DCX como para hacer el laburo de mediciones en 2pi y dejar la data justa y necesaria como para que los bafles midan plano.

Ojo, no plano en sala ya que eso corre por cuenta de cada uno y todas las salas son distintas. Pero si son utilizados en campo cercano puede servir.

Qué les parece?



AntonioAA dijo:


> Todos tienen razon , muchachos ! ... Estoy con la idea general de hacer un lindo 2.0 y OPCIONAL el SW!
> ( y ese puede ser el motivo de la continuacion de este hilo o uno nuevo ! )
> Y por tanto ... volvamos a los parlantes !!
> 
> Nacional? Habria que conseguir un Audifan y un GB y testearlos
> Importado? Nadie opinó sobre el 830657 ... ese modelito por marca y precio me tienta terriblemente . Hasta me ofreceria a comprar un par para someter a pruebas....
> 
> Existe incluso la posibilidad ( aqui en santa fe) de hacernos fabricar un parlante A MEDIDA ...
> Maneja los mismos materiales que GB ...hace poco lleve uno mio a pegar el sorround y creyo que lo habia hecho Él !!
> Tendriamos que juntar las especificaciones que no son tantas :
> 
> - suspension
> - cono
> - iman
> - sorround
> - que es la "araña ventilada" que hablaron por ahi?
> - Y lo del cobre ??



Antonio, te dejo las mediciones de Zaph Audio del 830657. Como te dije, a partir de 1khz la distorsión es moderada. Pero se puede utilizar perfecto. Por lo que cuesta está buenísimo y tiene araña ventilada. Metete en el botón que dice "Comparision Tests" y buscá 830657. Dale click y tenés todo; distorsiones, waterfall, respuesta, impedancia y parámetros T&S. Hay un montón de parlantes más. Lo único que aclaro, es que para utilizar este midwoofer hay que usar por lo menos un DX25 que puede cortarse abajo con un filtro duro, y así evitar un poco la parte donde hay distorsión moderada en el Peerless. Otro tweeter que me fascina y es un poquito más caro es el Seas H1189. 

http://www.zaphaudio.com/6.5test/

Dicho sea de paso, la araña ventilada es una araña común y corriente pero suspendida en el aire, sin nada que la estorbe arriba ni abajo. Evitan compresión con esto si no me equivoco.
Y tener cobre en el motor sirve para reducir distorsiones y alinealidades, también si no me equivoco.

Juan y Eduardo pueden explicarlo mucho mejor que yo.


----------



## juanfilas

Muchachos, yo he armado sistemas con woofer de 7´´ cortado a 2.5khz y suenan de p* madre, tampoco es cuestión de volverse locos con esto, si bien, bajar mas la f de cruce es bueno, no es el factor determinante, el tweeter dynavox o el dx25 perfectamente se pueden cortar a 2khz y a esa frecuencia no tenemos ninguna bobina gigante...
El Foutek FW146 es de 5´´ y baja a 50hz muy bien, pero, hay que cortarlo bastante bajo en frecuencia (2.3khz mas o menos) y no maneja mucha potencia.
Saludos
Antonio, lo importante son las mediciones y escuchas que demuestren que las distorsiones son bajas, no la tecnología que se emplea para lograrlo, si bien, la misma es apasionante (por lo menos para mi) no tiene que ser el factor determinante, por ejemplo, el Scan Speak 8545k no tiene araña ventilada (diseño abierto) y no por esto es malo, los tweeters Morel no tienen cobre en el motor, y suenan muy bien, el revelator tiene cono de papel, sin embargo se comporta como un cono rígido, etc


----------



## Tavo

renanvinicius dijo:
			
		

> sera un poco mas de madera pero el ahorro en los drivers nos equilibra  par comprar mas madera.


Si fuera por eso estaríamos bárbaro, pero te estás olvidando del transductor en sí, el parlante del subwoofer. Ahí ya nos fuimos a la m*.

En fin.. no creas que quiero hacerte la contra eh, simplemente tenemos distintas opiniones. Para mi es mucho más adecuada la opción de hacer 2.0 "convertible" en 2.1 para quien quiera, si no le alcanzan los monitores...

*Una pregunta!* Los monitores van a ser BR no??? (digan que sí, por favor... ) Podrían ser sellados, pero me parece que no conviene nada, porque ya habría que aplicar la TL para que bajen, con la contra que se necesitaría más potencia en el ampli y el woofer mismo trabajaría más "duro", por decirlo de algún modo... )


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:


> .......- que es la "araña ventilada" que hablaron por ahi?...



Es la araña montada sobre un aro distinto al del paquete magnético, entre ambos queda un espacio que evita que la araña al desplazarse genere presión.

*Edit:*
Mirá este dibujo, el cono termina en la araña pero luego viene un tubo donde se monta la bobina que entra dentro del paquete magnético.
En los parlantes mas comunes, la araña se pega directamente al paquete magnético contra el que, donde a pesar de ser la araña porosa, llega a crear algo de presión que modifica la linealidad del desplazamiento del cono.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Ramiro:
En ese momento, cuando postee, se estaba hablando de 8 o 4 ohms, así que pensé que se podían usar 2 en paralelo....
Antonio:
es cierto, manejan poca potencia, coincido con vos: sistema 2.0 + upgrade a 2.1 (yo lo haría triamplificado) probaría con un LM1875 para los TW, un LM3886 para los medios y un sub-mosfet para el sub. Perdón por el off-topic.
Decía en ese post que teniendo los parlantes ya adquiridos (hace un par de años) simplemente se pueden probar y a lo sumo descartarlos del proyecto. Tengo un crossover activo de 24db/Oct regulable en frec y ganancia de 4 vías/canal que se puede usar para ir tanteando las frec de cruce y después optar por cortarlos en pasivo o quién quiera en activo. Se puede documentar todo desde el comienzo, aún los datos de los descartes sirven como antecedentes para aprender para futuros proyectos.


----------



## renanvinicius

si eso si se hacen 2.0 tiene que ser reflex a fuerza si no quieres quedarte sin graves!
lo de la idea de ampliación final al 2.1 me gusta así estamos todos mas contentos... abra que buscar un 6.5" que remedio jejejejej


----------



## juanfilas

renanvinicius dijo:


> si eso si se hacen 2.0 tiene que ser reflex a fuerza si no quieres quedarte sin graves!
> lo de la idea de ampliación final al 2.1 me gusta así estamos todos mas contentos... abra que buscar un 6.5" que remedio jejejejej


 
¿Por qué? dependiendo de los t/s del parlante va a ser reflex o cerrada, no se puede saber el tipo de caja hasta no medir el parlante que usemos. Además, mi experiencia dice que cuanto mas bajan los bafles en salas malas (no tratadas) mas se embarra el sonido por la bola de graves que se genera. En mi casa tengo columnas que bajan tranqui a 30hz y los nuevos monitores que bajan a 48hz, y suenan mejor los monitores... y no por que tengan mejores parlantes.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días a todos, anoche estuve viendo la pagina de Audifiel, www.audifiel.com.ar , tienen una gran cantidad de modelos y tienen de cada uno publicada en la página la curva de respuesta.  no estan los t/s por lo que hace un ratito llame a la fábrica y me dijeron que el encargado tecnico/comercial recien esta a partir del lunes (que regresa de vacaciones) por lo tanto el lunes estaria llamando para ver que info me tiran...  Por lo pronto si alguien ya tuvo alguna experiencia con estos parlantes que postee asi si no van ahorramos tiempo, sino el lunes averiguo y posteo lo que me informen.


Gracias Sergio!!!!
Al fin volvió on-line la página de Audifiel! Hacía tiempo que había desaparecido 
Yo tengo un Audifiel de 10" rescatado de oferta de un negocio y "suena" muy bien. Los parámetros T/S del de 10" están en el tema que vos creaste al respecto y solo lo he usado por un tiempo para el combo de viola de mi hijo.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

volvio Audifiel!! 
Yo les guardo cierto rencor de mis epocas mozas ... cuando coexistian con Ucoa y Leea .
Por esa epoca eran vomitivos , supongo que habran mejorado algo.Los miro.



.......
Por lo que puedo ver , son honestos en mostrar la curva tal cual ... el 6" se ve feo , no se que dicen Uds pero es como que entra en ruptura a partir de 1Khz .Y potencia ...muy baja
El 8"pinta mejor.
Hasta ahora me parece que gana el audifan ... los GB son muy woofer , hay que cortarlos muy bajo para un 2 vias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si piensan usar parlantes de 6" o 6.5" (es lo que se deduce de la discusión de algunos posts mas atrás), deben tener en cuenta que esos parlantes solo pueden usarse hasta 2.3kHz o 2.1kHz respectivamente si es que pretenden amplia dispersión...y de ahí para arriba no importa que tan bien funcione el mid por que hay que cortarlo si o sí. Y cuando elijan un tweeter deben verificar que se pueda cortar sin problemas en esa misma frecuencia, lo que implica que tenga una Fs de una octava y media menos...por lo menos, así que la Fs del tweeter debe andar por los 740Hz maso y aún así es un poco alta. Cuales son las Fs de los tweeters nacionales: A SABER cual será  , sin embargo la gente de Audifan es bastante accesible para medir los T/S de sus parlantes y pasarlos al que se los pida... no sé la gente de GB o de Audifiel . De todas formas, esto no es condición suficiente para elegir un tweeter, pero al menos es una referencia interesante para considerar. Que la rsta sea buena o mala son dos mangos aparte y también hay que evaluarla y medirla, pero por ahora hay que empezar sabiendo la Fs para ver que tan "utilizable" puede ser...


----------



## Iván Francisco

Vifa xt-25: fs 530Hz 35u$s aprox
SS 95000: fs 550Hz (85-119 eur aprox en europa)
No se que otros modelos hay disponibles de estas características


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas a todos.
Antonio aca te dejo la pic del W-12, la caja va a ser de unos -+65 litros, bass reflex.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/1002818mk.jpg/

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Vifa xt-25: fs 530Hz 35u$s aprox
> SS 95000: fs 550Hz (85-119 eur aprox en europa)
> No se que otros modelos hay disponibles de estas características




Ese tweeter puesto aca esta cerca de los 500 pesos, te lo digo porque estoy por importarme uno junto con un SB Acoustics SB17NRX35-8 para arrancar el central.

El XT25 es un tweeter excelente, super detallado pero muy direccional y eso lo tenes que tener en cuenta. Escuche un proyecto de juan con XT25 y me dejo dando vueltas.

En algunos dias calculo arrancar unos books mucho menos pretenciosos que los que arme con los DX25, usare los dynavox, asi que les contare como quedaran.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

cyverlarva dijo:


> Ese tweet puesto aca esta cerca de los 500 pesos, te lo digo porque estoy por importarme uno junto con un SB Acoustics SB17NRX35-8 para arrancar el central.
> 
> El XT25 es un tweeter excelente, super detallado pero muy direccional y eso lo tenes que tener en cuenta. Escuche un proyecto de juan con XT25 y me dejo dando vueltas.
> 
> En algunos dias calculo arrancar unos books mucho menos pretenciosos que los que arme con los DX25, usare los dynavox, asi que les contare como quedaran.
> 
> Saludos



Hola cyverlarva
te referis al SS? porque en ese caso estaría muy barato puesto acá



cyverlarva dijo:


> Ese tweet puesto aca esta cerca de los 500 pesos, te lo digo porque estoy por importarme uno junto con un SB Acoustics SB17NRX35-8 para arrancar el central.
> 
> El XT25 es un tweeter excelente, super detallado pero muy direccional y eso lo tenes que tener en cuenta. Escuche un proyecto de juan con XT25 y me dejo dando vueltas.
> 
> En algunos dias calculo arrancar unos books mucho menos pretenciosos que los que arme con los DX25, usare los dynavox, asi que les contare como quedaran.
> 
> Saludos



Hola cyverlarva
te referis al SS? porque en ese caso estaría muy barato puesto acá



No, imposible, estás hablando del xt-25!


----------



## cyverlarva

Si Ivan hablo del XT25. En mis books use DX25 y la escena sonora es impresionante. Esa particularidad ya me la habia comentado Juan antes de comprar nada, asi que les recomiendo que le consulten.

Antonio vos tenes los DQ25 no? ese tambien es un caño y por lo que sale, parece mentira lo que suena.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

cyverlarva dijo:


> Si Ivan hablo del XT25. En mis books use DX25 y la escena sonora es impresionante. Esa particularidad ya me la habia comentado Juan antes de comprar nada, asi que les recomiendo que le consulten.
> 
> Antonio vos tenes los DQ25 no? ese tambien es un caño y por lo que sale, parece mentira lo que suena.
> 
> Saludos



Hola cyverlarva:
ya le compré a Juan 2 xt-25, todavía estoy armando el sistema triamp donde van a ir, les recomendaba el SS95000 porque es menos direccional que el xt, con una fs menor, ferrofluido, ...y suenan muy lindos


----------



## AntonioAA

El DQ25 anda hermoso ! y barato.... 
El DX me gustaria probarlo ... o el que dice Ivan ( ni idea cual es ) ... direccionales : NOOO!!!!
tuve unas bocinitas en los '80s que andan hermoso ... pero me volvia loco acomodando baffle y girando la cabeza .... creanme .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ehhhhh...los agudos son direccionales por naturaleza. En un domo de 1" se puede pretender "omnidireccionalidad" hasta los 12kHz maso. De ahí en mas es físicamente imposible...y aún antes con un baffle de frente plano mayor que el tweeter a menos que hagan corrección de difracción en los bordes o que laburen muy bien el frente para que quede con borde "redondo". La otra forma de compensar algo este efecto, pero en las frecuencias mas bajas del tweeter, es usar un filtro LR que permite una muy buena dispersión... pero estas cosas son todos pasos necesarios para llegar a una mejor performance y hay que ir probándolos y aplicándolos hasta lograr el rendimiento que se busca.

Los XT-25 tienen fama de ser direccionales, pero hay que ver que tanto lo son haciendo mediciones y luego aplicando las correcciones.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Que barato el dq25 Antonio, que tal el titanio? 
el scan speak que mencioné es de seda (de la línea clásica), pero creo que Juan tuvo la oportunidad de estar armando algún sistema con un modelo de neodimio. Bueno, pero los precios escalan muy rápidamente comenzando con el 95000 (120 eu aprox) mucho mas caro que el dq-25 y el dx-25 y de ahí para arriba...!!!

http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/d2905-950000.pdf

seguramente habrá que establecer algún tipo de equilibrio en la elección, entre lo mas barato que ofrezca las mejores prestaciones o sea el segmento medio....

mas abajo: parte del caos en el living, le pedí a Juan que me ayudara ( a lo cual accedió gentilmente) porque ese tweeter bocina ya voló y será reemplazado por un xt-25, al lado unos 
SS 95000
SS 13m8636 y los
SS 15w8545-00

PD: perdón por la foto acostada


----------



## juanfilas

Que lindos bafles Ivan, desde que me los mostraste por primera vez me encantaron, ¿cuando le vas a meter los xt25?

Volviendo al tema, si realmente tienen ganas de importar los transductores yo no dudaria y armaria algo con:

vifa DX25 + sb17nrxc o peerless nomex, por ese rango de precios tienen estos drivers que son de otro mundo en cuanto a distorsiones, osea, cumplen perfectamente con lo que buscamos, después es solo aplicar un buen diseño al bafle y cross, es mas, cyberlarva tiene el combito con los sb y el crossover no es tan complicado, es un LR 4to orden sin ningún añadido extra por que realmente no hizo falta.

Saludos

pd: ya ir por un Scan Speak 9500 es mucha guita, son tweeters de la ostia, pero salados.

Una alternativa precio-rendimiento que también esta cerca del combo anterior es Peerless Exclusive 830883 mas Scan Speak D2608/9130 pero estamos hablando del doble de guita...


----------



## ramiro77

A la [¿Y por que un término tan grosero?], qué cantidad de lindos parlantes Iván! 

Juan, los Exclusive no andan tan bien como los HDS si mal no recuerdo según Zaph.
Yo ya estoy 100% convencido de ir por cuatro 830990 ú 830991, tengo que sacar cuentas y ver si me conviene realmente ir por 6,5" o es de más al pedo. 
Además lo que me ahorro yendo por los de 5", lo puedo poner en un tweeter mejor. Sigo enamorado del Seas H1189. Es un pedazo de tweeter, la verdad me arrepiento de haber vendido los que tuve.


----------



## AntonioAA

ramiro77 dijo:


> A la [¿Y por que un término tan grosero?], qué cantidad de lindos parlantes Iván!
> .



Adhiero firmemente al comentario !! y que terminación ...

Eduardo : YA SE que los agudos son direccionales, joer !!! pero una cosa es direccional y otra MUY direccional . Mis bocinitas cambiaban si giraba un poco la cabeza o el frente del baffle no estaba perfecto ( un par de grados ,nada mas ) . Parte de mi locura empezó con eso ....

La combinacion que propone Juan es hermosa y equilibrada ... y apunto a algo asi ... solo que ahora no estoy para gastar eso . Mi hija parte a Francia a mitad de año por unos meses y la haré recorrer ....

Ivan: El titanio es algo "seco" por poner un adjetivo ... pero lindo , no molesta , es otro mundo contra todo lo que he escuchado.


----------



## Iván Francisco

juanfilas dijo:


> Que lindos bafles Ivan, desde que me los mostraste por primera vez me encantaron, ¿cuando le vas a meter los xt25?
> 
> pd: ya ir por un Scan Speak 9500 es mucha guita, son tweeters de la ostia, pero salados.
> 
> Una alternativa precio-rendimiento que también esta cerca del combo anterior es Peerless Exclusive 830883 mas Scan Speak D2608/9130 pero estamos hablando del doble de guita...



  Linda combinación Juan, tuviste la oportunidad de armarlos? en un par de semanas te estoy llamando cuando me cure de la mano (que me clavé un cuchillo).

Ramiro: tu razonamiento es una ecuación que cierra, linda la hoja de datos del tw seas.
Antonio: falta el reemplazo de unos tweeter bocina celestion por unos xt-25 (un error de elección apurado, esos que se "ven cuadrados" en la foto)


----------



## cyverlarva

Felicitaciones Ivan, que buenos baffles!!!!

Si quizas es un error de definicion, los agudos son todos direccionales, pero la sensacion de la que hablo ( y hablo de sensacion ya que esto de la psicoacustica es todo un tema) es que el sweet spot de los DX es un poco mas amplio, te podes mover un poco mas. Si bien la escucha de los XT fuer mas bien corta, y al no tener memoria auditiva me juega muy en contra, me llamo la atencion este efecto.


----------



## juanfilas

Miren, los XT25 en la mayoría de las salas (malas) suenan mucho mejores que los DX25 o seas H1189 ya que al ser mas direccionales la inteligibilidad aumenta mucho (se los digo por experiencia).
Lo malo de los XT25 es que no se pueden cortar a menos de 2.3khz (mucha distorsión armónica) y que en una sala buena, hay mejores alternativas, pero si nuestra sala es un living... yo iría por u  XT25 sin ningún problema (o usamos dos tweeters, un TX25 adelante y un DX25 atrás del bafle para ganar ambiencia).

Ramiro, los Peerless Exclusive en baja frecuencia por esa guita no hay con que darle, el HDS tal vez es mejor elección por el precio, pero nada mas, arriba andan igual.

Ivan, he hecho las combinaciones con:

 Peerless Nomex y Xt25
 Peeless Nomex y dx25
 Peerless PPB y dx25
 SB y DX25
 Peerless Nomex y Morel MDT29

tengo que aceptar que muchas combinaciones las hice hace mucho y ahora he mejorado mucho algunos aspectos de mis diseños, de todos, lo que mas me ha gustado es Nomex y XT25 y SB + DX25.
De todas formas, los que tienen drivers importados ya saben que en el foro tienen la ayuda que necesitan para hacer excelentes diseños (y equipo de medición si quieren), pero el proyecto comunitario yo sigo con la idea de que sea nacional por facilidad de acceso y precio.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> ... pero el proyecto comunitario *yo sigo con la idea de que sea nacional por facilidad de acceso y precio*.


Satamente!!! 
La idea es que cualquier argentino pueda comprar en Argentina los parlantes y que así consigan un *muy buen par de baffles* a un *precio muy razonable*. Además teniendo acá a las empresas fabricantes _tal vez se podría llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo_ por una compra conjunta de varias unidades si es que hay mucho interés en hacerlos. Desde ya que _posiblemente_ no vamos a llegar a la misma calidad que con componentes importados, pero por lo que he escuchado y medido, es poco probable que se den cuenta cuales son las diferencias a menos que las midan con el equipamiento necesario ... y teniendo buenos baffles *SI *van a encontrar diferencias con baffles convencionales.


----------



## 0002

Y diría un amigo por acá, ¿no se podrían tomar partes (canasta, motor magnético, bobinas, conos) de un parlante según las necesidades, y tratar de hacer algo al gusto? En el casó que se quisiera hacer algo con componentes de cierta manera, con *"formas comunes"*, por que viendo los diseños de los hablan por acá , ni loco. Al menos para los midwoofer podría funcionar *creo*. Sólo como idea .

Edit: creo que eso sería más para experimentar, pero pues igual estaría bueno ver que opinon los maestros acá 

Saludos.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Bueno, retomando...
Por favor corrijanme si me falta algun modelo

1- *Audifan (Tonhalle): *tiene tweeter con domo de seda....alguien lo escucho? a Ezavalla, dentro de todo,  le gustaba el W8150K

2- *Audifiel (Laboratorios Funken)*: modelos varios

3- *GB: *no tiene tweeters, por lo tanto tiene candidatos como por ej. el 8-6K

4- *Jahro*: ......

5- *Xonox:* los tweeters son todos chinos, y en 6" había hecho una propuesta de probar los que ya tengo.

Estuve releyendo nuevamente casi todo este post y creo que las conclusiones son mas o menos las siguientes (por favor corrijanme)
Sistema 2.0 (ampliable a 2.1) caja cerrada o eventualmente reflex
6" o 6,5" GB preferentemente
tweeter de 1" de seda, el único que vi es el Tonhalle


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen día Iván, me parece bastante correcta tu conclusion.  No tuve tiempo pero en el dia hablo con la gente de Audifiel y posteo.  Por lo pronto el inconveniente seria el tweeter que a mi criterio lo mejor seria importado. Ya ya los medi y esta posteado en Parametros t/s banco de datos. que alguien lo mire y de su opinion. Un abrazo. sergio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sergio:
La medición del tweeter Tonhalle no tiene los parámetros T/S (bah...tiene cualquier verdura), pero lo primero para ver es que tiene una Fs relativamente alta, de 1kHz, y eso indica que hay que cortarlo cerca de los 3kHz como mínimo. Habría que medirlo para ver distorsión y respuesta en frecuencia, pero de movida parece un tweeter para usarlo en un baffle de tres vías y no de dos...


----------



## ehbressan

Hola, interesante idea. Les comparto mis ùltimas experiencias con respecto al tema importar. Si van a encargar y pagar contra entrega, OK. Si van a pagar y esperar a que llegue, no se los recomiendo. El amigo Moreno esta haciendo lo imposible para que los que usen este mètodo, mueran de ùlcera.
Sds y ojalà la idea llegue a buen termino.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes EZ, si tenes razon y ya me lo habías mencionado en otro post el tema de que no figuraban los t/s, error mio en no actualizar la medicion en el spkwshop... esta noche si me da el tiempo y el waf les pego una medición y subo los parametros, pero como bien decis la fs es de aprox. 1070 hz lo que no nos deja margen con el midbass que por ahora no suben de 2,5 khz. Gracias nuevamente por marcar el error, un saludo, sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

he pasado por la pagina de GB ... hay un modelito nuevo que si bien no tira muy abajo , tiene respuesta bastante extendida arriba:
http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php?modelo[]=MN-6L

Alguien se comunico con audifan? tambien los estuve viendo y si son lo que dicen ....


----------



## juanfilas

Yo sigo pensando que tweeter hay que usar el dynavox, tiene una fs de 700hz es muy lineal y las distorisiones son muy bajas, creo que sale algo de $130 cada uno y se consiguen fácil (o se conseguian hasta relativamente poco tiempo).


----------



## AntonioAA

Me gusta lo de juan ... donde se consigue? lo unico que vi era ese aviso de Belville....

Y cuanto cuesta ahora el Vifa DQ25 ??



Zavalla aportó los datos de los 8" , me voy a comunicar con audifan para pedirles de los 6"....


----------



## ramiro77

Baratísimos los Dynavox.
En orígen esos tweeters cuestan algo de 25 o 30 dólares cada uno si no me equivoco.
Si ese es el caso, y quitando de lado si son buenos, malos, o si hay cosas mejores o peores, por lo menos se puede estar tranquilo de que por el precio uno no fue estafado.


----------



## Iván Francisco

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-200
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-555


----------



## ramiro77

CREO que era ese mismo el Dynavox.
En prestaciones anda un millón de veces mejor el Vifa.
Pero si acá cuestan $130 cada Dynavox, creo que por esa guita no hay nada mejor. Y hasta es buena compra, no es un mal tweeter.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches dado a un buen factor waf  pude medir el tweeter tonhalle, subo los t/s del mismo, la curva de impedancia esta en el post parametros t/s banco de datos, no llegue a medir la curva de respuesta pero apenas puedo la posteo, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Iván Francisco

juanfilas dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que tweeter hay que usar el dynavox, tiene una fs de 700hz es muy lineal y las distorisiones son muy bajas, creo que sale algo de $130 cada uno y se consiguen fácil (o se conseguian hasta relativamente poco tiempo).



Hola Juan, en la hoja de datos figura
*Dynavox TD2801XL 1-1/8" Silk Dome Tweeter*


 			 				Dynavox is the best kept secret in high end loudspeaker drivers.  They were engineered in France and their motor structures were optimized  using Finite Element Analysis techniques.  This tweeter features a  1-1/8" treated silk dome, ferrofluid cooling for higher power handling,  and a heavy cast aluminum faceplate.  It also utilizes a specially  damped rear chamber for a lower resonanant frequency and crossover  point.  It offers exceptional clarity and smoothness, even at high  output levels!
*Specifications:* • Power handling: 100 watts RMS/150  watts max • Voice coil diameter: 1-1/8" • Nominal impedance: 8 ohms • DC  resistance: 5.3 ohms • Frequency range: 2,000-22,000 Hz • Magnet  weight: 8 oz. • *Fs: 900 Hz* • SPL: 92 dB 1W/1m • Net weight: 1.5 lbs. •  Dimensions: Overall diameter: 4-3/8", Cutout diameter: 3-3/8", Depth:  1-5/8", Magnet diameter: 2-7/16".

esto no lo aleja mucho del Tonhalle en la tabla de Sergio

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145602207-bocina-driver-tweeter-domo-de-seda-de-1-_JM_

donde viste los Dynavox a ese precio? porque siendo así......

Sergio: a cuanto los conseguiste los tw´s?
Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Estaban publicados hace un tiempo en ML a u$s 35/38, no recuerdo exactamente el precio.
Es el de la publicación de midwoofers Dynavox.
Hay que ver si siguen a ese precio. Yo los escuché andando y estaban buenos.
Pero me gustaron más los Vifa BC25 (los de 104mm, no los chiquitos parecidos a los DQ25).

PD: Tampoco se maten por la Fs. Dos tweeters pueden tener la misma Fs, y uno tener alta distorsión y el otro baja. Hay muchas cosas mas que mirar además de la Fs.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:


> buenas noches dado a un buen factor waf  pude medir el tweeter tonhalle, subo los t/s del mismo, la curva de impedancia esta en el post parametros t/s banco de datos, no llegue a medir la curva de respuesta pero apenas puedo la posteo, un saludo a todos.


Gracias Sergio por tomarte el laburo de repetir la medida! Pero bueno, confirma lo anterior, a lo que hay que sumarle un Qts muy alto que va generar un pico sobre 1kHz 



ramiro77 dijo:


> PD: Tampoco se maten por la Fs. Dos tweeters  pueden tener la misma Fs, y uno tener alta distorsión y el otro baja.  Hay muchas cosas mas que mirar además de la Fs.


Lo que pasa es que la Fs te limita la frecuencia de corte superior del pasabajos del midwoofer y la inferior del pasaaltos del tweeter. En este caso, tanto el Dynavox como el Tonhalle hay que cortarlos sobre los 3kHz mínimo, sin importar cuanto distorsionen, y eso indica que el mid debe llegar hasta esa frecuencia sin problemas, aunque ya vas a estar en la zona de radiación direccional si usás un 6", así que no podés cortar taaan arriba a menos que hagás un compromiso que sea viable...cosa que dudo que suceda sin ecualización activa. Así que a buscar otro tweeter con menor Fs cosa de cortar en 2.5Khz como maximo.


----------



## juanfilas

Los dynavox los medí (tanto los que traían las audiocord y los de Maxi "cyberlarva") y todos me dieron una fs de 700-800hz y buenas distorsiones, no tengo problemas en medir las distorsiones del tonhalle, deberían traérmelo un día a mi Dpto. y lo medimos, eso si, no tengo ni un pedazo de mdf, así que me lo tienen que traen en algún planito de 40x40cm ya preparadito para la ocasión 
Ojo que lo ideal es cortar 1.5 veces mas arriba que fs pero por lo menos en el DX25 y el dynavox tienen ferrofluido y el pico de impedancia en fs esta re amortiguado (todo lo contrario que el XT25 o el SS 6600 que es enorme) además, podemos meter un notch y bajar aun mas la frecuencia de corte, hay que ver las distorsiones en baja frecuencia, el DX25 hasta 2khz tira bien, el dynavox no me acuerdo, hoy si tengo tiempo miro las mediciones.
El vifa DQ25 (chiquito domo de titanio) subió al doble de precio! ya no es una buena opción...


----------



## AntonioAA

Publico los parametros suministrados por Audifan de los parlantes de 6".

No se que opinan uds. ...parecen buenos . el de kevlar tiene menor Fs pero mas Qts .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta MUY BUENO el W6150F. Habría que ensayarlo con el WinISD, pero los parámetros pintan muy bien. También habría que medir las respuestas y distorsiones...de eso no se predice nada, pero los parámetros T/S lucen muy bien. El de Kevlar no se ve nada mal, pero me gusta mas el Qts del otro...


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido con Ud. , Profe .... los puse en el WinIsd y da bastante bien con 14-19lts sintonizado a 55hz
El kevlar da fantastico con 40 lts pero sintonizado a 36Hz.. lo cual con su Fs es contra-natura y la cone excursion se va al diablo... y con la "super boom box" da un pico a 70hz que no creo que sea molesto pero no es plano..... 
Eso si, para su disgusto ....el EBP da para caja ....vented !!!

Por otra parte, he estado conversando con el "parlantero" local ... maneja muy bien el oficio , me mostro materiales y me va a presupuestar lo mejorcito que pueda hacer el ... 

Pregunta: Me ofreció poner iman doble ... eso influye directamente en el Qes y por tanto en el Qts , no??? ... es inversamente proporcional a Bl^2 segun he visto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Eso si, para su disgusto ....el EBP da para caja ....vented !!!


Naaaa....pero el EBP es una "sugerencia"...pesada pero sugerencia al fin. Probalo en una sellada, por que con ese Qts es muy probable que logres una respuesta buena.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Pregunta: Me ofreció poner iman doble ... eso influye directamente en el Qes y por tanto en el Qts , no??? ... es inversamente proporcional a Bl^2 segun he visto.


Y..... hay que ver como varían los otros parámetros. Si ponés un imán doble, se va al doble el B y el Qes baja 4 veces...y baja parecido el Qts, pero como dije antes....hay que ver que dá...


----------



## AntonioAA

Mañana me voy a dar otra vuelta a ver que me dice ... por ahi le encargo uno si no se zafa con el precio . 
Si alguien se ofrece para medir distorsion ,se lo mando , ya que no tengo mic adecuado .

Y si no sirve .. me hago un sub para unos bafflecitos Leea que tengo por ahi .


----------



## Iván Francisco

bueno, aca va una gráfica, a ver que les parece...
acá estamos con 14lts a 56hz mientras que el xonox llegaba a 48hz con 26lts.....


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias Ivan, disculpa la tardanza, el tweeter tonhalle sale $132- pero igual no es el ideal. llame a audifiel recien y están de inventario, me pidieron que llame luego de las 13:30 cosa que voy a hacer y luego posteo. 
Muy lindos los tonhalle de 6 y 8 si son como dan las graficas es para pensarlo seriamente y por fin encontrariamos a alguien que ha mejorado su calidad. 
un saludo y luego posteo lo de audifiel. sergio


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes nuevamente, me comunique con la gente de audifiel, me atendió el Sr. Antonio del sector técnico, le comente el proyecto del foro y quedo en enviarme el día lunes los t/s de los sig. parlantes 6BF/BX/HX y del 8BF/BX/HX  me dijo que la curva de impedancia no la tenia a mano pero que si me enviaba la curva de respuesta (la misma que figura en la pagina). Bueno cuando recibo los datos los subo así los vemos entre todos.  
Particularmente esta persona me recomendo el 8bx para lo que estamos pretendiendo hacer. Ya lo veremos el lunes. Un saludo a todos. sergio.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes les transcribo el email de laboratorios funken (audifiel) tal como lo recibi, estan los parametros t/s, me dijo que no tiene la curva de impedancia y que tampoco tienen medida la distorsion, pero que en el caso que algún parlante en particular nos interese podrian medirse o bien prestarnoslo para realizar la medición. Por otro lado yo le aclare bien quienes eramos le di la direccion y el post del foro para que vea que no hay intereses comerciales en juego. Bueno cuando llego a casa prolongo un poco mas los comentarios. Un saludo a todos y a la noche meto los datos en el winisd para empezar, espero comentarios,. Sergio. 


Sr. SERGIO ROSSI

Le envío los datos que me solicitó.
 CARACTERISTICAS DE ALTOPARLANTES 


		Código:
	

                                     6BF-0606        6BX-0611        6HX-0608
Potencia Nominal                     20 Watt          30 Watt         30 Watt
Potencia Máxima                      40 Watt          60 Watt         60 Watt
Impedancia Nominal                    8 Ohm            8 Ohm           8 Ohm 
Frecuencia de Resonancia             80 Hertz         65 Hertz        70 Hertz
Respuesta en Frecuencia            80-6.000 Hz.     65-5.000 Hz.    70-20.000 Hz.
Sensibilidad (1W./1Mt.)              87 dB.            88 dB.          86 dB.
F. Amort. Mec. (Qm)                  5,41              3,61             3,20
F. Amort. Eléct. (Qe)                1,57              0,71             1,32
F. Amort. Total (Qt)                 1,22              0,59             0,94
Masa del equipo móvil (Mms)         0,006188 Kg.      0,009768 Kg.   0,007364 Kg.
Compliancia mecánica (Cms)         0,000409 N/Mt     0,000529 N/Mt  0,000565 N/Mt
Producto (B.L)                       4,22 Wb/Mt       6,19 Wb/Mt       4,49 Wb/Mt
Sup. Radiante Diafragma (Sd)        0,0131 M2         0,0131 M2       0,0131 M2
Eq. Aire de la compliancia (Vas)   0,00979 M3        0,0127 M3        0,0135 M3
Resistencia mecánica (Rms)        0,72 Ohm mec.      1,19 Ohm mec.   1,13 Ohm mec.

perdon pero por mas que trato de ordenar las columnas el sistema me las vuelve a juntar, leanlas con paciencia. sergio.  si alguien lo pued e solucionar desde ya GRACIAS.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

De esos parlantes, el único medianamente "viable" es el *6BX-0611*. Los otros, con el Qts que tienen, son casi incontrolables a menos que planchen la curva en activo. Así que si le van a pedir que midan distorsión, yo me preocuparía en analizar ese modelo (aclaro que no lo he cargado en el WinISD).


----------



## AntonioAA

Ademas de coincidir con Eduardo, agrego que con esa potencia admisible ... va a haber que poner 2 , deberian ser de 4 o 16 Ohms....


----------



## ernestogn

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas tardes les transcribo el email de laboratorios funken (audifiel) tal como lo recibi, estan los parametros t/s, me dijo que no tiene la curva de impedancia y que tampoco tienen medida la distorsion, pero que en el caso que algún parlante en particular nos interese podrian medirse o bien prestarnoslo para realizar la medición. Por otro lado yo le aclare bien quienes eramos le di la direccion y el post del foro para que vea que no hay intereses comerciales en juego. Bueno cuando llego a casa prolongo un poco mas los comentarios. Un saludo a todos y a la noche meto los datos en el winisd para empezar, espero comentarios,. Sergio.
> 
> 
> Sr. SERGIO ROSSI
> 
> Le envío los datos que me solicitó.
> 
> CARACTERISTICAS DE ALTOPARLANTES 6BF-0606 6BX-0611 6HX-0608
> 
> Potencia Nominal 20 Watt 30 Watt 30 Watt
> Potencia Máxima 40 Watt 60 Watt 60 Watt
> Impedancia Nominal 8 Ohm 8 Ohm 8 Ohm (Cte.)
> Frecuencia de Resonancia 80 Hertz 65 Hertz 70 Hertz
> Respuesta en Frecuencia 80-6.000 Hz. 65-5.000 Hz. 70-20.000 Hz.
> Sensibilidad (1W./1Mt.) 87 dB. 88 dB. 86 dB.
> 
> Factor de amortiguamiento mecánico (Qm) 5,41 3,61 3,20
> Factor de amortiguamiento eléctrico (Qe) 1,57 0,71 1,32
> Factor de amortiguamiento total (Qt) 1,22 0,59 0,94
> Masa del equipo móvil (Mms) 0,006188 Kg. 0,009768 Kg. 0,007364 Kg.
> Compliancia mecánica (Cms) 0,000409 N/Mt . 0,000529 N/Mt 0,000565 N/Mt
> Producto (B.L) 4,22 Wb/Mt 6,19 Wb/Mt 4,49 Wb/Mt
> Superficie radiante del diafragma (Sd) 0,0131 M2 0,0131 M2 0,0131 M2
> Equivalente en aire de la compliancia (Vas) 0,00979 M3 0,0127 M3 0,0135 M3
> Resietencia mecánica (Rms) 0,72 Ohm mec. 1,19 Ohm mec. 1,13 Ohm mec.
> 
> perdon pero por mas que trato de ordenar las columnas el sistema me las vuelve a juntar, leanlas con paciencia. sergio.  si alguien lo pued e solucionar desde ya GRACIAS.



Obtengo esta grafica *de mi carga* del 6Bx0611
no se si estara bien cargado...
tampoco puedo opinar al respecto,..,. 

en verde vented, en rojito, caja cerrada , por default me da 74.4Litros  
Adjunto tambien el archivo .dri para el winsd Beta.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola, buenas noches, ahora si puedo continuar. Como les contaba hoy hable nuevamente con la gente de audifiel, me pasaron los t/s de los de 6'' y mañana les insisto para que me pasen los de 8'', la atenciòn fue muy buena le comente de que era parte de un foro y que esto era para un proyecto comunitario sin fines de lucro, lo cual fue un buen aliciente. Como se podra ver el mejorcito a priori es el 6BX-0611 abajo dejo la simulacion con el winisd que si bien no es woaaa.... no esta tan mal, el tema es que no baja de los 50hz 43 a -3db. la curva en amarillo es con el alineamiento chebishev tal cual sale del programa y la en verde es un poquito toqueteado el volumen con el mismo alineamiento. No probe los otros porque como ya dijeron los qts no dan ni ahi. Buno mañana espero los parametros de los de 8 y posteo nuevamente. Un saludo a todos , sergio.

P.D: en el grafico esta especifficado 6bf pero es el 6bx no esta mal. aclaro por las dudas, es un error de guardado del archivo (metida de pata del que escribe)



Otro problema que traen es el poco manejo de potencia, no tenemos tampoco la Xm asi que no podemos ver la excrsiòn en funcion de la potencia. Bueno algunos detalles mas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches, ahora si puedo continuar. Como les contaba hoy hable nuevamente con la gente de audifiel, me pasaron los t/s de los de 6'' y mañana les insisto para que me pasen los de 8'', la atenciòn fue muy buena le comente de que era parte de un foro y que esto era para un proyecto comunitario sin fines de lucro, lo cual fue un buen aliciente. Como se podra ver el mejorcito a priori es el 6BX-0611 abajo dejo la simulacion con el winisd que si bien no es woaaa.... no esta tan mal, el tema es que no baja de los 50hz 43 a -3db. la curva en amarillo es con el alineamiento chebishev tal cual sale del programa y la en verde es un poquito toqueteado el volumen con el mismo alineamiento. No probe los otros porque como ya dijeron los qts no dan ni ahi. Buno mañana espero los parametros de los de 8 y posteo nuevamente.


  Gracias Sergio por el ensayo!
En un 6" la Xmax no debería ser superior a 6mm pico-a-pico (y creo que  ya es muchisimo para este tipo de parlantes). Tratá deponer la curvas de  Xmax y de la impedancia. De todas formas no está mal y llega a 45Hz en  -3dB. No me gustan las cajas BR , pero estaría MUY BIEN así!



sergio rossi dijo:


> Otro problema que traen es el poco manejo de potencia, no tenemos tampoco la Xm asi que no podemos ver la excrsiòn en funcion de la potencia. Bueno algunos detalles mas.


Bueno....30W contínuos no es poca potencia, y con una sensibilidad de 88dB/W/m puede dar una SPL de 94dB (que es muuucho) y conservar un rango dinámico de casi 10dB con un ampli de 30W. Si alguien pretende usar los baffles para poner música en una fiesta o para sonorizar "fuerte" una habitación de 100m²... está recontra equivocado, por que no van a estar diseñados para eso. Lo que es probable es que sea necesario porteger los parlantes de sobre-excursión por debajo de los 50Hz... pero como siempre: *Hay que ver...*

Hay una cosa que no me gusta del diseño que has hecho, pero sin las curvas que faltan, prefiero no hablar 

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia, Gracias cacho por el orden (ya me pondre al tanto por el tema del formato), nuevamente gracias. 

Esta noche subo los archivos del winisd para que puedan cotejar que lo que cargue y subi este bien. 

EZ por el lado del diseño, lo que subi fue lo que tiro el winisd y la otra curva solo trate de aplanarla variando el volumen, OJO que esto esta REcrudo y que yo no soy el mas experimentado ni mas capacitado para el diseño , como dije desde el primer día, aunque estoy grandecito, estos son mis primeros diseños.   Esta noche subo las curvas que me pedis y voy a tratar de averiguar en el dia la Xmax. del parlante y los parametros de los de 8''.

Un saludo sergio.



Bueno mas rapido de lo que esperaba subo los parametros de los de 8'' a revisarlos. un saludo

Sr. SERGIO ROSSI

Le envío los datos de los tres modelos de altoparlantes restantes.

CARACTERISTICAS DE ALTOPARLANTES         8BF-0805     8BX-0807     8HX-0804

Potencia Nominal                                         30 Watt     100 Watt     30 Watt
Potencia Máxima                                          60 Watt     200 Watt     60 Watt
Impedancia Nominal                                        8 Ohm       8 Ohm         8 Ohm (Cte.)
Frecuencia de Resonancia                              60 Hertz     50 Hertz      60 Hertz
Respuesta en Frecuencia                       60-6.000 Hz.    50-5.000 Hz.   60-18.000 Hz.
Sensibilidad (1W/1Mt.)                                   85 dB.        89 dB.         89 dB.

Factor de amortiguamiento mecánico (Qm)       4,67           2,75            4,91
Factor de amortiguamiento eléctrico (Qe)         0,93          0,39            1,49
Factor de amortiguamiento total (Qt)               0,78          0,34            1,14
Masa de equipo móvil (Mms)                     0,013521 Kg. 0,022161 Kg. 0,011706 Kg.
Compliancia mecánica (Cms)                   0,000503 N/Mt. 0,000714 N/Mt. 0,000528 N/Mt.
Producto (B.L)                                             6,23 Wb/Mt. 10,2 Wb/Mt. 4,74 Wb/Mt.
Superficie radiante del diafragma (Sd)        0,021124 M2 0,021124 M2 0,021124 M2
Equivalente en aire de la compliancia (Vas)     0,0315 M3 0,0446 M3 0,0330 M3
Resistencia mecánica (Rms)                    1,11 Ohm mec. 2,03 Ohm mec. 0,96 Ohm mec


----------



## AntonioAA

Uhmm ! tentador el 8BX-0807  !
...lo estoy metiendo en el winisd....la Cms esta bien ??? las unidades no estan al reves??

Me da cualquier cosa ... no encuentro la definicion de "Ohm mec"


----------



## sergio rossi

ANTONIO !!!! yo lo cargue y simule y me da caulquiera, linda sinusoide en baja, pero tambien tengo algunas dudas con respecto al BL que si lo cargo no me da con respecto a lo que calcula en winisd. Si logro armarme de tiempo esta noche lo posteo, un abrazo. sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hay problema de unidades.... No se que es el Ohm Mecanico.... porque las unidades de Rms no son electricas ...ademas una inconsistencia en Cms ... tiene unidades inversas...


----------



## sergio rossi

Antonio, te paso lo que cargue y lo que dio, un abrazo

la verde es alineacion QB3 la amarilla es chevyshev y la gris boom box tal cula sale del programa sin la intervencion de mi manito.

Sin encuanto a las unidades del Cms estan al reves (se pueden haber equivocado???) y lo de ohm mec. supongo que debe ser ohm trato de consultar con la gente de audifan y posteo.


----------



## ramiro77

No es por ser mala onda, pero calculando con el winisd lo único que hacemos es ver cómo responde en graves.
Falta la respuesta en frecuencia y las distorsiones.
Conociendo algunos modelos de Audifiel, no encararía nada HiFi con los mismos. Son parlantes ultra básicos, no hay mucha tecnología empleada. 

Teniendo la necesidad de importar tweeters ya que acá no se consigue nada potable, sugiero e insisto importar midwoofers también para el proyecto. Prefiero toda la vida escuchar hasta 60 o 70 hz con un cono de 4" o 5" pero que funcione bien lineal y con bajas distorsiones, a bajar a 40hz con un parlante nacional berretón que no pueda ni acercarse a los talones a algo importado.

No lo tomen a mal, es que creo realmente que sería la mejor opción si pensamos en HiFi.
A menos que haya algo nacional bajo la manga de alguna empresa que desconozca y ande igual o mejor que un buen importado, cosa que dudo.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Ramiro, mira coincido en tus pensamientos, pero en el post se planteo buscar parlantes en lo posible nacionales, eso es lo que estamos haciendo, para poder descartar la idea hay que justificarla y la unica forma es buscando info posteandola y viendo su utilidad o no. Si todos aportamos mas pronto vamos a llegar a una definición. Yo estoy metido con los audifiel, si alguien se mete con los audifan otro con los gb y etc. vamos a ir con viento en popa. Es mas si ya se tienen datos al respecto no hace falta ni indagar solo postearlos y que los mas entendidos los debatan. bueno espero sea un granito de arena para continuar. un saludo. sergio


----------



## AntonioAA

sergio:
Pasame la pantalla de los parametros , a ver como los ingresaste y cuales se calcularon solos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> No es por ser mala onda, pero calculando con el winisd lo único que hacemos es ver cómo responde en graves.
> Falta la respuesta en frecuencia y las distorsiones.
> Conociendo algunos modelos de Audifiel, no encararía nada HiFi con los mismos. Son parlantes ultra básicos, no hay mucha tecnología empleada.


Ramiro:
La curva de respuesta en baja frecuencia es clave para estimar la dispersión acústica del parlante, y es casi lo único que podés tocar en la etapa de diseño sin entrar en ecualización activa.
Por supuesto que la distorsión y la rsta en frecuencia importan mucho, pero con ellas no podés hacer nada (aceptás o nó usar ese parlante... y listo) y hay que medirlas. Las curvas de respuesta en fcia. están en la web de Audifiel, y si asumimos que son correctas, la del 8BX no se ve nada bonita, cosa que si sucede con la del 6BX.
Las distorsiones ... no sé por donde andarán, pero considerando el tipo de proyecto, no es algo que me preocupe mucho en la medida que sean "razonables". Pero sí, hay que medirlas...
De todas formas, ni Peerless ni Vifa ni Scan-Speak (ni para los Revelators) dan las curvas de distorsión... así que por ahí no hay mucha diferencia


----------



## hazard_1998

recien me engancho con este hilo, y es mas que interesante

en cuanto a los parlantes de audifan, no conozco sus productos, pero el de 6 pulgadas que publicó antonioAA (el de cono de celulosa) esta mas que interesante y el precio ni hablemos (A$251)... calculo que cuando termine mi tan atrasado ampli a valvulas estaré metiendole ganas a este proyecto 

ahora viene una pregunta bien descolocada y super OFFTOPIC, pregunto un detalle a los ilustrados del tema, mucho se ha hablado de monitores de suspension acustica, y de cajas venteadas (Bass Reflex), pero no así de cajas con radiador pasivo, tengo entendido que tiene las mismas prestaciones que una caja bass reflex, pero con la ventaja de que limita la excursion del cono del woofer...

esto es así?, es una ventaja importante? como se calcula?

hace unos cuantos años trabajé para Piero Segal, un tipo que trabajó (y mucho) en audio y malgastó mucho tiempo y paciencia con los audiofilos de la decada del ´80, de él ví (entre un monton de otras cosas) construidas columnas HI FI de los tamaños mas diversos, y todas con radiador pasivo, desde doble 8' dos vias hasta doble 12' tres vias, estas ultimas con cono de aluminio, y sonaban DPM.. siempre me quedó la duda si es taaan ventajoso el radiador o no.. opiniones?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches Antonio, disculpa un poco la tardanza pero hoy fue un dìa agitado, recien mañana a la mañana te podre pasar las pantallas de las cargas de parametros, por otro lado no encuentro en donde se graban los archivitos de los proyectos del winisd si alguien la recuerda porfa me orienta se que esta en algún post (y era de EZ) pero no tuve tiempo de revolver. Disculpen pero no me esta dando el tiempo.  Por otro lado como antes dije mañana hablo con audifiel de nuevo y trato de sacarle los datos que nos puedan estar faltando. Bueno por hoy chau sergio, (me voy a descansar). un saludo.


----------



## ernestogn

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas noches Antonio, disculpa un poco la tardanza pero hoy fue un dìa agitado, recien mañana a la mañana te podre pasar las pantallas de las cargas de parametros, por otro lado no encuentro en donde se graban los archivitos de los proyectos del winisd si alguien la recuerda porfa me orienta se que esta en algún post (y era de EZ) pero no tuve tiempo de revolver. Disculpen pero no me esta dando el tiempo.  Por otro lado como antes dije mañana hablo con audifiel de nuevo y trato de sacarle los datos que nos puedan estar faltando. Bueno por hoy chau sergio, (me voy a descansar). un saludo.



si usas el winsd alpha fijate en C:\Archivos de programa\Linearteam\WinISD Pro\Drivers o similar 
sino en C:\Archivos de programa\WinISD\Drivers

o en C:\Archivos de programa\Linearteam\WinISD Pro\Projects ....


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias a todos, luego de un descanso reparador (tengo a varios de mi flia. con gripe, fiebre, vomitos etc. bahhh...) Hace un ratito hable con la gente de audifiel y me pasaron los parametros faltantes del 6bx que ahora si subo el archivito del winisd con el proyecto y todo cargado, la diferencia por la cual no daban la carga de los parametros era el area efectiva del piston que calcula el winisd con la que habian pasado la gente de audifan, el area del piston sin foam es de 0.0121 m2 lo cual es practicamente igaul a la que calcula el programa la que pasaron es considerando la mitad del area del foam. me pasaron la re y el xmax. (grande EZ por tu aporoximación exacta )  Bueno aqui les dejo entonces por lo menos este para que todos puedan analizar modiicar y postear conclusiones. Ojo el archivo lo tuve que subir comprimido en rar. Un saludo, sergio.

pd. en el transcurso de la tarde voy con el 8hx del cual me faltan parametros y en un rato me los estan pasando.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Antonio los ohm mec. serian N s/m, el Cms en m/N. Bl en Tm. el Re es de 6.5 ohm y el Xmax de 5mm. descomprimi el archivito rar del post 274 que tiene el archivo de proyecto para abrirlo con el winisd y miralo directo de ahi. y si en lo que hice estoy equivocado tabla.... 

Por otro lado con los parametros del 8Bx si que no me dan ni ahi, tengo diferencias grosas con el Cms el Rms y el VAs, mañana estare hablando de nuevo con audifiel a ver que me pasen bien esos valores, como ocurrio hoy con los de 6'' en verdad tengo que destacar que me atendieron de 10, esto si es para tener muy en cuenta .

Bueno Antonio voe que por ahora sos el unico que le metio mano trata de ver si lo que subi esta bien para poder ir concretando algo, gracias y un gran saludo. sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

hazard_1998 dijo:


> recien me engancho con este hilo, y es mas que interesante
> 
> en cuanto a los parlantes de audifan, no conozco sus productos, pero el de 6 pulgadas que publicó antonioAA (el de cono de celulosa) esta mas que interesante y el precio ni hablemos (A$251)... calculo que cuando termine mi tan atrasado ampli a valvulas estaré metiendole ganas a este proyecto
> 
> ahora viene una pregunta bien descolocada y super OFFTOPIC, pregunto un detalle a los ilustrados del tema, mucho se ha hablado de monitores de suspension acustica, y de cajas venteadas (Bass Reflex), pero no así de cajas con radiador pasivo, tengo entendido que tiene las mismas prestaciones que una caja bass reflex, pero con la ventaja de que limita la excursion del cono del woofer...
> 
> esto es así?, es una ventaja importante? como se calcula?
> 
> hace unos cuantos años trabajé para Piero Segal, un tipo que trabajó (y mucho) en audio y malgastó mucho tiempo y paciencia con los audiofilos de la decada del ´80, de él ví (entre un monton de otras cosas) construidas columnas HI FI de los tamaños mas diversos, y todas con radiador pasivo, desde doble 8' dos vias hasta doble 12' tres vias, estas ultimas con cono de aluminio, y sonaban DPM.. siempre me quedó la duda si es taaan ventajoso el radiador o no.. opiniones?


 
mmm no, el radiador pasivo es casi igual al bass reflex solo que en vez de sintonizar con el volumen de aire dentro del tubo (que tiene cierta masa y elasticidad) se sintoniza con la masa y elasticidad de la suspensión-cono en el radiador pasivo. El problema del radiador pasivo es que mete complejidad al sistema, es mas caro y puede sobreexcursionar el radiador (osea, no solo el parlante), lo bueno es que mete menos ruido aerodinámico. Si los pones en la balanza, convine el bass reflex. Por supuesto es mi opinión.
Saludos


----------



## rash

juanfilas dijo:


> mmm no, el radiador pasivo es casi igual al bass reflex solo que en vez de sintonizar con el volumen de aire dentro del tubo (que tiene cierta masa y elasticidad) se sintoniza con la masa y elasticidad de la suspensión-cono en el radiador pasivo. El problema del radiador pasivo es que mete complejidad al sistema, es mas caro y puede sobreexcursionar el radiador (osea, no solo el parlante), lo bueno es que mete menos ruido aerodinámico. Si los pones en la balanza, convine el bass reflex. Por supuesto es mi opinión.
> Saludos




estoy de acuerdo... el rendimiento de las cajas con radiador pasivo es inferior a la de  una caja bass-reflex... ya que a la frecuencia de resonancia del radiador pasivo, se produce una disminución de la respuesta. Con el radiador pasivo se eleva la presión acústica en la región de los bajos y se reduce la frecuencia de caída rápida en unos 50 Hz...
entre bass-reflex y radiador pasivo, en cuanto hablemos de rendimiento, es ligeramente superior el bass-reflex...

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los sistemas de radiador pasivo son un bardo importante... 
Tienen una función de transferencia de 4º orden como las cajas BR, pero no tiene todos los ceros en el origen sino que tiene un par fuera de él, Eso hace que en la respuesta en frecuencia aparezca un "mínimo relativo" (que debería ser un verdadero notch) a la frecuencia de sintonía del radiador pasivo. Entonces hay que jugar un poco con el diseño para que este "hueco" caiga fuera de la banda de paso (por abajo) del sistema. Lo "bueno" del notch es que acelera la caída de la pendiente en baja frecuencia, por lo que corta un poco más que un BR, pero eso no es de mucha importancia por que la frecuencia de corte es mayor que la de un BR.

En fin, es algo lindo para hacer experimentos y usar matemática de variable compleja, pero mas de eso...dudo que sean verdaderamente útiles ... al menos, esa es mi opinión


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Los sistemas de radiador pasivo son un bardo importante...
> Tienen una función de transferencia de 4º orden como las cajas BR, pero no tiene todos los ceros en el origen sino que tiene un par fuera de él, Eso hace que en la respuesta en frecuencia aparezca un "mínimo relativo" (que debería ser un verdadero notch) a la frecuencia de sintonía del radiador pasivo. Entonces hay que jugar un poco con el diseño para que este "hueco" caiga fuera de la banda de paso (por abajo) del sistema. Lo "bueno" del notch es que acelera la caída de la pendiente en baja frecuencia, por lo que corta un poco más que un BR, pero eso no es de mucha importancia por que la frecuencia de corte es mayor que la de un BR.
> 
> En fin, es algo lindo para hacer experimentos y usar matemática de variable compleja, pero mas de eso...dudo que sean verdaderamente útiles ... al menos, esa es mi opinión



efectivamente, eso es lo que estuve leyendo por ahí ultimamente:

lo cual ocasiona el notch a la frec de resonancia del radiador, con lo cual lo que leí que recomiendan es posicionar dicha frec de resonancia del radiador bien afuera de la banda de paso del sistema para minimizar las perdidas, tambien en dicho texto demuestran que la banda pasante presenta muuuy bajo ripple en la banda pasante, y una atenuacion mayor en la frecuencia de corte del sistema, lo cual trae como contra una respuesta transitoria peor que el de un bass reflex convencional (nada viene gratis no?) todavia no encuentro donde leí ayer la explicacion tecnica de por qué limita la excursion del driver, pero maso menos lo que explicaba era que por debajo de la frec de resonancia del port, el driver queda sin carga mecanica (producto de que la baja velocidad del aire en el port deja de imponer resistencia al driver, con lo cual, se pierde control sobre este, en contra partida (segun rezaba el texto) el radiador pasivo mantiene dicha resistencia mecanica independientemente de la frec de resonancia del radiador, con lo cual, se mantiene mayor control del cono del driver.... 

eza. volviendo al tema del proyecto, hoy llame a tonhalle (llamado particular) y pedí las especificaciones del midwoofer de 6' y el de 8', ambos con cono de celulosa, y hay cosas que no me cierran pero para nada, como puede ser que un parlante de 8', que constructivamente es similar al de 6', con el mismo tipo de materia prima, pero con un cono mas pesado, y de mayor diametro, tenga una frec de resonancia mayor que el de un parlante de 50% menos de diametro?, no me cierra.... mi idea era hacer unas columnitas 2 vias pero con doble woofer, o doble 6 (segun los parametros del de 6 quedaría DPM con 2 woofer en una caja de 26 litros, con un ripple en la banda pasante menor a 0.5dB y la frec de corte a 55Hz... mañana posteo el archivo del winISD para que lo vean (cargué todos los datos del parlante y el diseño de la caja en la pc del laburo), pero como queria extender mas la respuesta en graves, llamé para que me pasen los datos del de 8' con la sorpresa de que el de 6' tiene mejores prestaciones ... ahí se me quemaron todos los papeles....
pregunto, serán confiables los datos provistos por audifan?....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ...todavia no encuentro donde leí ayer la explicacion tecnica de por qué limita la excursion del driver, pero maso menos lo que explicaba era que por debajo de la frec de resonancia del port, el driver queda sin carga mecanica (producto de que la baja velocidad del aire en el port deja de imponer resistencia al driver, con lo cual, se pierde control sobre este, en contra partida (segun rezaba el texto) el radiador pasivo mantiene dicha resistencia mecanica independientemente de la frec de resonancia del radiador, con lo cual, se mantiene mayor control del cono del driver....


Le voy a dar una mirada al libro , pero hasta donde recuerdo, por debajo de la fcia de sintonía se puede ir de mambo el radiador pasivo y distorsionar a lo tonto. Me fijo te cuento que onda..



hazard_1998 dijo:


> eza. volviendo al tema del proyecto, hoy llame a tonhalle (llamado particular) y pedí las especificaciones del midwoofer de 6' y el de 8', ambos con cono de celulosa, y hay cosas que no me cierran pero para nada, como puede ser que un parlante de 8', que constructivamente es similar al de 6', con el mismo tipo de materia prima, pero con un cono mas pesado, y de mayor diametro, tenga una frec de resonancia mayor que el de un parlante de 50% menos de diametro?, no me cierra.... mi idea era hacer unas columnitas 2 vias pero con doble woofer, o doble 6 (segun los parametros del de 6 quedaría DPM con 2 woofer en una caja de 26 litros, con un ripple en la banda pasante menor a 0.5dB y la frec de corte a 55Hz... mañana posteo el archivo del winISD para que lo vean (cargué todos los datos del parlante y el diseño de la caja en la pc del laburo), pero como queria extender mas la respuesta en graves, llamé para que me pasen los datos del de 8' con la sorpresa de que el de 6' tiene mejores prestaciones ... ahí se me quemaron todos los papeles....
> *pregunto, serán confiables los datos provistos por audifan?...*.


Mirá, no se con que los miden, pero yo medí los RE que tengo y comparé las medidas con las que ellos me pasaron, y todas estaban dentro de menos del 10% de tolerancia a excepción del Vas... pero yo estoy a 600m sobre el nivel del mar....así que hasta donde sé si son confiables.
Pregunta: cuales son los Qms y Qes ambos parlantes?


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Le voy a dar una mirada al libro , pero hasta donde recuerdo, por debajo de la fcia de sintonía se puede ir de mambo el radiador pasivo y distorsionar a lo tonto. Me fijo te cuento que onda..
> 
> 
> Mirá, no se con que los miden, pero yo medí los RE que tengo y comparé las medidas con las que ellos me pasaron, y todas estaban dentro de menos del 10% de tolerancia a excepción del Vas... pero yo estoy a 600m sobre el nivel del mar....así que hasta donde sé si son confiables.
> Pregunta: cuales son los Qms y Qes ambos parlantes?


el de 6 es el que publico antonioAA Qms=7.057 Qes = 0.422 el de 8' es horrible Qms=8.08 Qes=0.835 y las frec de resonancia 55Hz para el de 6 y 56.5 para el de 8, y eso que el cono pesa un 50% mas.....


----------



## AntonioAA

hazard: de lo poquito que se ... si aumenta la masa del parlante , baja la Fs ... de modo que si la dejan parecida, es que aumentaron la dureza de la suspension .
Me extraña el Qes ya que depende fuertemente del flujo magnetico del iman ... a menos que en este modelo usen uno mas berreta.

Las salidas que te da Audifan parecen ser de un programa de medición , es de creer que miden los dos con las mismas condiciones. Y al menos ... no parecen "dibujadas" .


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, aca posteo lo que me dio el WinISD poniendo dos woofer de 6 y bass reflex, opiniones?... veo si hoy llamo a roberto olmedo (ALIAS Roberto de LEEA), cuando tenía la marca Audiocity tambien fabricaba HI FI y hacía woofers con "recorrido largo" a ver que tiene y a que precio en estos tamaños...


----------



## AntonioAA

La curva esta bonita , hazard... Solo habria que armar uno , probarlo y medirle distorsion . Creo que no se le puede pedir mas a un parlantito de este perfil .
Falta ver como se porta con  musica real el tema de la excursión maxima porque debajo de los 50 Hz pica de lo lindo . 

Buena idea lo de este Sr. Roberto , lo conozco solo por referencia de aqui del foro. Yo consulté con el parlantero local , pero no me ha contestado , me parece que se asustó !!


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, hable con roberto de leea (roberto olmedo) y quedó en mandarme informacion de los woofer que esta fabricando, no tiene muchas alternativas por el hecho de que con las trabas a las importaciones, se le complican ciertos insumos (particularmente pastillas ceramicas para los imanes, y campanas de fundicion de aluminio) puede ofrecer el 6' 50W con cono de celulosa y campana estampada... veremos que parametros arroja, lo que si, él se bobina sus propias bobinas y ademas es quien le bobina las bobinas a kuster, de tonhalle.... 

veremos veremos despues lo sabremos.. por otro lado, me bajé la version 0.7 del winisd y me puse a bichar como es el programa (nada que ver el entorno grafico de este con el de la version 0.5 que tenía antes... y bichando bichando, probé la configuracion de la caja que postie hoy, hasta subirle bastante el volumen, y tocandole un poco la Fc de la caja... terminó quedando así como se ve en el archivo que posteo ahora (ripple de ±0.7dB y frec de corte a 46Hz@-3dB) con 50 litros... se ve interesante y hasta tentador de hacer un par de columnitas de 80Cms de alto con 2 parlantes de 6' + domo....... opiniones?


----------



## AntonioAA

Antes de verla... OJO con el  volumen , la grafica da linda pero soporta menos potencia....Me curé de espanto con mis GB . Termine poniendolos en una caja chica , peor respuesta pero soportan mas potencia.....

NOTICIA: termina de hablar mi parlantero ... $ 295 un 6" araña ventilada, maxima excursion posible , doble iman , cobre en el motor ... le pedi aprox 50Hz de Fs . Va a elegir si cono kevlar o carton ...


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Una consulta, disculpen si hago Offtopic, pero aca recibi unos parametros de Xonox y no se como modificar la frecuencia en la recta del winisd. Como viene "de fabrica" corta en 1Khz, voy a opciones y no me deja toquetear donde dice limits¿?.
Alguien sabe como cambiarlo. Gracias


----------



## Iván Francisco

una comparación de los tonhalle y los xonox, estos últimos tal cual los "tiró" el winisd (sin retocar)





alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Una consulta, disculpen si hago Offtopic, pero aca recibi unos parametros de Xonox y no se como modificar la frecuencia en la recta del winisd. Como viene "de fabrica" corta en 1Khz, voy a opciones y no me deja toquetear donde dice limits¿?.
> Alguien sabe como cambiarlo. Gracias




File\options\Frequency range


----------



## AntonioAA

alejandro : yo tampoco lo pude cambiar ... evidentemente esta hecho para woofers . A caballo regalado....

Las curvas que muestra Ivan son muy parecidas , creeria que es lo que hay que esperar de estos parlantitos.. habria que sacrificarse y tener uno de cada uno en mano . Hasta que no midamos distorsión no podemos avanzar ...
Yo encargué uno de los locales ... vamos a ver como se porta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> alejandro : yo tampoco lo pude cambiar ... evidentemente esta hecho para woofers . A caballo regalado....


NAAAAAAAAA!!!!! Yo tengo los gráficos entre 10Hz y 4kHz, pero los podés poner donde se te antojen!
_File->Options->Frequency Range_ y escribís en el cuadradito END el valor en Hz que querés que tenga el limite superior del gráfico. Luego le das al botón *OK*
Luego salís del programa con _File->Exit Program_ y parece que así los graba


----------



## alejandro electronica

Siempre lo odie al pro alpha porque no me deja cargar nuevos parametros thielle small. Siempre me salta que un dato anda mal.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Edito: ahi aprendi, tengo que dejar que algunos datos se calculen solos por el winisd. Otra consulta, me estoy mareando un poco con el tema de la eleccion de la caja cuando voy a "vented" donde tengo 6 opciones distintas, respecto al armado fisico de la caja, en que cambia la eleccion de uno u otro?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Edito: ahi aprendi, tengo que dejar que algunos datos se calculen solos por el winisd.


Así es, por que es bastante estricto con los cálculos y cuando se miden los T/S suelen haber algunas diferencias mínimas que el WinISD no deja pasar 



alejandro electronica dijo:


> Otra consulta, me estoy mareando un poco con el tema de la eleccion de la caja cuando voy a "vented" donde tengo 6 opciones distintas, respecto al armado fisico de la caja, en que cambia la eleccion de uno u otro?


No tiene que ver con la construcción de la caja sino con la función de transferencia del conjunto. Leé *esto* que tal vez te aclare algo.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Eza gracias por escanearmelo, ahora lo leo detenidamente. Igual yo me acuerdo de que habian subido varias paginas si no me equivoco.
Cacho, la verdad que no se que pomo vende audiosudamericana, pero por lo que tengo entendido, al menos Gb compra partes a Xonox, las campanas desconozco donde se compran, solo que que las de aluminio vienen de afuera y las de chapa son fabricacion nacional.

Saludos


----------



## 2SC2922

Buenas, comparto estos gráficos de impedancia de un par de midwoofers de GB Audio que ya no están en su web, son los MB6KL, nunca los pude armar por falta de espacio y tiempo que merecen.
Son similares a los que tiene ahora como B-6K.
Al uno lo llamo "A" y al otro "B". Solo se midió impedancia con Speaker Workshop.


----------



## AntonioAA

*Audio Sudamericana* es quien vende los American Vox... dignos parlantitos de origen supongo chinoca .
Solo que con tendencia "Pro" .... Tenemos 4 de 10" que mi hijo azota abundantemente con el bajo y se portan muy bien....
No he visto que tengan 6" como para evaluar .Pero no habria que descartarlos....


----------



## Cacho

Audio Sudamericana es la compañía de los APro, efectivamente chinocas y no tan malos, y es la empresa de Colussi que se dedica a eso.
Las partes las venden como Colussi, misma gente, mismo lugar, distinto nombre.

Cuando he comprado a Colussi y a Xonox, las bobinas y arañas son exactamente las mismas. Los conos son (los de Colussi) los estándar y los Xonox estándar coinciden con esos. Eso sí, todo lo de Xonox se va a 3 o 4 veces el precio de Colussi. Con esos números me extrañaría mucho que Xonox importara sus partes igual que Colussi, sería mucho más negocio y menos problema comprárselas a ellos y revenderlas.

En conos especiales o cosas medio raras, vas a Xonox sí o sí.

Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
2SC2922 aproximadamente con que caja pensas armar esos Gb. Segun gabriel la caja tiene que ser de 17 litros, segun el winisd la caja figura de 50 litros.

Saludos



Gente me fije Audiosudamericana (AV) y tiene parlantes de 6" en la pag 4.

http://www.americanvox.com/parlantes.html

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

por lo que veo , el unico 6" es para pared... el mas chico es 8" y como dije , si te fijas la sensibilidad , es de 92 dB/m ....tienden a "Pro"


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
El de 6" es para auto, y si como decis el mas chico es el de 8". Si lo que pued llegar a interesar de esa marca son los tweeters como el twd7.

Saludos


----------



## 2SC2922

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> 2SC2922 aproximadamente con que caja pensas armar esos Gb. Segun gabriel la caja tiene que ser de 17 litros, segun el winisd la caja figura de 50 litros.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Gente me fije Audiosudamericana (AV) y tiene parlantes de 6" en la pag 4.
> 
> http://www.americanvox.com/parlantes.html
> 
> Saludos



Hola, a los MB6KL los probaría con 20 Lts (caja sellada).
Este es el gráfico teórico del B-6K que recomienda Gabriel tiene 17 Lts y F3 en 53 Hz. Es un equilibrio entre SPL y respuesta en frecuencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alejandro electronica dijo:


> El de 6" es para auto, y si como decis el mas chico es el de 8". *Si lo que pued llegar a interesar de esa marca son los tweeters como el twd7*.


A simple vista, pinta mejor el *DMZ 100 D*. Tiene una Fs (aparentemente) bastante mas baja que los otros y eso lo "haría" bueno para cortarlo sobre 1.5kHz ampliando el lóbulo de radiación.
Pero claro, hay que ensayarlo para ver que tal va en distorsión y "suavidad" de la curva de respuesta.





2SC2922 dijo:


> Hola, a los MB6KL los probaría con 20 Lts (caja sellada).
> Este es el gráfico teórico del B-6K que recomienda Gabriel tiene 17 Lts y F3 en 53 Hz. Es un equilibrio entre SPL y respuesta en frecuencia.


Es un equilibrio, pero el Qtc=1 no es bueno para nada. No es que vaya a sonar "mal", pero hay que tratar de llegar a un Qtc=0.7 sin ecualización electrónica para tener una buena respuesta transitoria. Aún así no es lo mejor, pero es preferible al valor de 1.
Ese Qtc=1 te va a dar "buenos graves" (inventados) pero no hay exactitud en la respueta acústica del baffle => no es HiFi


----------



## AntonioAA

Los tweeters de American Vox los tuve en mis manos ... son baratos ( $50 aca ) y parecen muy bien terminados ...


----------



## alejandro electronica

Donde, donde a $50?? A mi el twd 7 me lo querian vender a $135



Eza, consulta a mi la verdad tambien me gusto ese tweeter, pero lo que me intriga es el material con el cual hicieron el domo. No vaya hacer que es un piezo y lo hacen fichar como que es de domo.


----------



## 2SC2922

ezavalla dijo:


> A simple vista, pinta mejor el *DMZ 100 D*. Tiene una Fs (aparentemente) bastante mas baja que los otros y eso lo "haría" bueno para cortarlo sobre 1.5kHz ampliando el lóbulo de radiación.
> Pero claro, hay que ensayarlo para ver que tal va en distorsión y "suavidad" de la curva de respuesta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es un equilibrio, pero el Qtc=1 no es bueno para nada. No es que vaya a sonar "mal", pero hay que tratar de llegar a un Qtc=0.7 sin ecualización electrónica para tener una buena respuesta transitoria. Aún así no es lo mejor, pero es preferible al valor de 1.
> Ese Qtc=1 te va a dar "buenos graves" (inventados) pero no hay exactitud en la respueta acústica del baffle => no es HiFi



Es verdad lo que decís, el Qts=1 no es lo ideal, pero lamentablemente conseguir un midwoofer y un tweeter nacional para este proyecto es prácticamente imposible si comparamos los rendimientos con drivers importados.
Se podría proyectar también un monitor tres vías pero se dispararían los costos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

2SC2922 dijo:


> Es verdad lo que decís, el Qts=1 no es lo ideal, pero lamentablemente conseguir un midwoofer y un tweeter nacional para este proyecto es prácticamente imposible si comparamos los rendimientos con drivers importados.


Claro...si comparamos la performance con los importados nos quedamos muy atrás, pero como siempre  hay que lograr lo mejor posible a menor costo y mejor disponibilidad.
Ahora está bastante enredada la importación, peor está la compra de dolares y los "amigos" de la AFIP te rastrean hasta donde pueden (con ganas de vacunarte un poco mas en un futuro muuuuy cercano). En ese contexto, se hace difícil generalizar una importación por buenos que sean esos parlantes.
Yo creo que la visión que debemos tener de este proyecto no es la que se está gestando ahora en la mente de algunos, que creen que van a lograr un par de monitores de PM gastando "muy poca plata" . Se me ocurre que debemos dar las especificaciones necesarias antes de intentar medir y calcular, por que de esa forma sabremos hacia donde tenemos que caminar. Yo ya he asumido (quizás erróneamente) que este proyecto puede finalizar en un muy buen par de monitores, pero "muy bueno" acústicamente hablando y en comparación con las porquerías que venden en los negocios o las que vienen con algunos equipos de audio tipo home-theatre y esas cosas. Si aceptamos esto, el camino es más simple, por que ya sabremos que tenemos que corregir en el diseño (que además va a ser público). Pero si lo que se busca es un par de monitores de la calidad de los de Juan, que hablan solos , pues bueno, no solo habrá que importar sino también habrá que gastar mucha tutuca.... y eso no es "coste accesible".

No sé si se entiende la idea...: lo que propongo es que se haga el mejor diseño posible con los "mejores" parlantes nacionales que podamos conseguir. Yo creo que muchos quedarían muy contentos con eso y aprenderían de una vez por todas que hacer un baffle no es meter un parlante en el primer cajón que encontremos.





alejandro electronica dijo:


> Eza, consulta a mi la verdad tambien me gusto ese tweeter, pero lo que me intriga es el material con el cual hicieron el domo. No vaya hacer que es un piezo y lo hacen fichar como que es de domo.


Estoy "casi" seguro que no es piezo, por que los piezos los marcan como de 4Ω/8Ω  y los bobinados con una sola impedancia. De todas formas, habría que medirlos y ensayarlos para sacarse la duda.
Yo le tengo mas miedo al material del domo, ya que he leído por ahí que los domos metálicos chillan como unos HDP...así que habría que escucharlo/medirlo para ver "que tal suena". Lo "bueno" es que dicen que son usables desde 1kHz (Fs aceptablemente baja), que al margen del factor "cuento chino", sería algo muy parecido a lo que necesitamos. Ojo que estoy pensando en usar midwoofers de 6" o 6.5" que son usables hasta 2300 Hz como mucho.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes EZ, estoy completamente de acuerdo con tu postura, por eso en mensajes anteriores propuse que se vayan analizando los datos que fuimos posteando, subi un archivito del winisd con el audifiel de 6''. en la semana estoy subiendo el de 8'' porque estoy esperando respuesta de esta gente respecto a una diferencia bastante grande en los t/s que me pasan con los que calcula el winisd. Como dije antes yo no soy el mas capacitado para hacer comentarios respecto a si es viable dicho parlante por eso me estoy dedicando a buscar info. La otra cosa importante es que si alguno es interesante para el diseño, quizas podemos conseguirlo prestado o bien que ellos nos midan las cosas faltantes. bueno espero comentarios, un abrazo. sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio!
El tema de la viabilidad de usar uno u otro parlante pasa no solo por los parámetros T/S sino también por lo bonito de la rsta en frecuencia y por los valores de la distorsión. Aún así, los parámetros T/S son un primer paso clave para la evaluación ya que te permiten predecir el comportamiento en BF del conjunto caja+parlante, y eso muchas veces es razón suficiente para descartarlo... tanto mas cuanto se piensa usar crossovers pasivos.

Saludos!


----------



## cyverlarva

Juan los tweters con brida rectangular son los Ken Brown, en la galeria de la vuelta donde laburo, la que tiene audio usado estan 70 mangos, en once 49. A mi tambien me dijeron que sonaban muy bien , por esa plata creo que no hay nada.


----------



## 2SC2922

Bien, a lo largo de todo el tema hubo un ida y vuelta entre elegir parlantes nacionales e importados y parece que no hay un acuerdo general por diversos motivos.

Entonces propongo lo siguiente: si en vez de decidir diseñar con parlantes nacionales o importados, porque no encaramos el proyecto paralelamente con ambos.

Que quiero decir con esto, que el proyecto sea con parlantes nacionales por un lado e importados por el otro lado. Cuando se terminan de elegir los parlantes, se hace un lista básica de precios y se compara el proyecto nacional e importado. Así matamos dos pájaros de un tiro y resolvemos los dos problemas.

Proyecto con parlantes importados:

Acá se hace mas fácil elegir, hay mucha variedad, hay de todos los colores y sabores, pero lo ideal es buscar el mejor actualmente en costo/beneficio, que no es tan fácil tampoco. Se proyectaría mucho mas rápido ya que prácticamente están todas mediciones hechas y tendríamos un numero estimativo.

Proyecto con parlantes nacionales: 

Acá es complicado por la poca demanda que hay de audio hifi-hiend, encima las mediciones son incompletas, hay que joder un poco para conseguirlas.

O sea, la idea es proyectar primero un diseño con parlantes importados lo mas económico que se pueda, hacemos la lista de materiales y vemos cuanto cuesta, después vemos y comparamos que podemos hacer con parlantes de acá.


----------



## 2SC2922

Recién estuve mirando la web de GBAUDIO y me llama la atención que todos los parlantes de la linea AUDIOCAR parece que son ligeramente mejores en parámetros y en calidad que los de la linea ALTA FIDELIDAD.
Salvo que sea una casualidad, esto que yo sepa no pasa con otras marcas.


----------



## rash

Hola, adjunto un montaje de monitor con parlantes similares al de Juan....

saludos

rash


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alejandro electronica dijo:
			
		

> Que dificil que es que las personas se pongan de acuerdo che. Nunca lo logran!
> Disculpen que sea pesimista pero ya son varias las veces que veo esto y en carne propia.


Es que esto no se puede tratar de acordar en partes aisladas entre sí. Primero hay que dar *especificaciones *a las que ajustarse, y recién con eso en la mano es posible conversar en forma "mas seria".
Yo no sé como pensás vos que esto debería hacerse, pero con el grado de definición que hay hasta ahora no es posible llegar muy lejos. Por ejemplo, algo que se planteó al principio es la "accesibilidad del costo", pero eso no significa nada si se tiene en cuenta a TODOS los participantes del foro, por que hay gente que los compra en "euros o dolares 1 a 1" y nosotros tenemos un cambio de casi 5 a 1 y no necesariamente el mismo nivel de ingresos, así que _accesible _puede significar algo para nosotros y algo muy diferente para un europeo o mexicano. Si a esto le sumamos los problemas con las importaciones y compra de divisas extranjeras, casi que tenemos que descartar los productos importados.. al menos por el momento.
Probablemente acá hay gente a la que no le importa pagar U$S100 por un tweeter que vale U$S35 en origen, pero si esas personas son 5 sobre un total de 200... pues que no me atrae mucho hacer el diseño, cosa totalmente diferente si la proporción fuera al revés. Como no creo que sea conveniente hacer una "encuesta" para ver quienes o cuantos pueden poner la tutuca verde que haga falta, la idea es desarrollar un sistema desde cero con productos que se consigan acá a costos de "acá", sea lo que sea que eso signifique. Si se muestra al 100% de la técnica de diseño, aquellos que puedan conseguir mejores parlantes van a poder rediseñar el sistema en base a su disponibilidad (y eso exige comprar instrumental y aprender a usarlo). La gente que no pueda conseguirlos o comprarlos, pues podrá hacer este proyecto, si es de Argentina, o quedarse con las ganas si no es así... pues es imposible complacer a todo el mundo.
Hay que tener en cuenta que el unico que sabe medir parlantes y que tienen al alcance con el instrumental necesario es juanfilas, así que tampoco hay que pensar que va a estar disponible para medir lo que se le ocurra a quien se le ocurra... si es que puede hacerlo 

No sé si se entiende la idea?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Eza yo anteriormente en este mismo tema ya habia dado mis ideas. Yo creo que armar unos monitores de audio, con parlantes de industria argentina y demas cosas tambien locales ronda los $2000 - $2500. Es mas una cosa que no hice antes fue poner el listado de cada cosa con su respectivo precio.

-Madera 1/2 tabla -aglomerado 18 ($155) Incluye corte 
-Parlantes medios - ($500 - $600)
-Agudos -(Desconozco precio porque la mayoria son chinos y rondan los $135 C/u, es decir algo de calidad no conozco por aca)
- Subwoofer  12" - ($400)
- Alambre esmaltado 1Kg 1mm ($70)
- Capacitores poliester ($50)
- Cables ($1.80/metro Medida 0.75)
- Barnices / tinturas ( rondaran en total unos $100)
- Madera en chapa (desconozco el precio)
- Y despues bueno tenemos cosas varias como tornillos, tuercas, arandelas, lijas, mechas etc.... Redondiemos todo eso a unos $200

Hasta ahi hay $1845, creo no olvidarme de nada. Yo ya como dije antes me apunto mas que nada a un sistema 2.1 que a un sistema 2.0 pero bueno gustos son gustos.

Saludos



Buenas.
Disculpen si hago Offtopic, pero encontre un video muy interesante de como le dan terminacion a los bafles. Minuto 0.40 




Es decir le ponen vinilo encima, ni se gastan en pintarla.
Saludos


----------



## 2SC2922

Buenas, estas dos listas de precios que posteo, es para comparar parlantes "pro" vs "hi-fi" 
(KRK = PRO, Peerless = HIFI).

http://www.speakercity.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=SC&Category_Code=REPKRK

http://www.speakercity.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=SC&Category_Code=nomexcone

Entonces cuesta lo mismo importar algo PRO y HI-FI.
¿Que importarían ustedes?, por supuesto que HI-FI, no hay duda de eso.

Entonces acá esta la prueba de que estos parlantes PRO que se encuentran en monitores profesionales que se venden acá y rondan los $2000 , NO SUPERAN en prestaciones a los nacionales tipo GB Audio, Audifan o Xonox.

Entonces yo creo que con los nacionales se podría mejorarlos en todos los aspectos menos en la distorsión.





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Aunque no para alguien en Argentina
> 
> 
> Para eso dat una vuelta por los proyectos que subió Juanfilas. Ahí tenés Vifa, Scanspeak, Peerless, Beyma (creo) y varios más. Creo que no se le escapó ninguno de esos. Y está hecho y publicado.
> 
> Saludos



hola Cacho, actualmente se complica importar, pero teóricamente es posible. Vi casi todo lo que postea Juanfilas, justamente estaba por citar lo que escribió.


----------



## ehbressan

Parlantes de audio Pro de calidad, en Argentina hay, la marca SPL me la han recomendado como de muy buena calidad, pero de 12" es, el mas chico que hay.
Sds.


----------



## ramiro77

Ojo, que GB hace unos meses estaba armando unos prototipos de 6,5" con cono de cartón, suspensión de goma y araña ventilada. Los escuché al boleo y sonaban MUY bien. Iban a costar algo de $250 cada uno.


----------



## Iván Francisco

AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Yo estoy esperando el que encargué !! ...por eso estoy calladito...
> Me parece que deberiamos invertir en un ejemplar de cada uno de los que estamos evaluando y compararlos. Mi granito de arena esta puesto ... alguien mas se anima???



ya avisé que tengo 4 xonox a disposición...


----------



## juanfilas

Yo el Lunes o Martes voy a comprar los tweeters Ken Brown para medirlos y analizar si andan bien, por lo menos así definimos el tweeter, sale $50 así que si anda bien la relación precio-performance va a ser insuperable.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

"vamos" a filtrar en activo o en pasivo?


----------



## hazard_1998

juanfilas dijo:


> Yo el Lunes o Martes voy a comprar los tweeters Ken Brown para medirlos y analizar si andan bien, por lo menos así definimos el tweeter, sale $50 así que si anda bien la relación precio-performance va a ser insuperable.
> 
> Saludos



juan, cuales son esos famosos tweeters de 50 pesos? yo tengo interes en saber si se prestan los tweeters de audifan, otra opcion son los que hace roberto (ex Leea), que me ofreció de domo fenolico (simil a los HFD40 de Leea) pero hace una semana que espero que me mande las especificaciones de sus midwoofers.... hable con él y con su hijo, que quedo en enviarme las especificaciones y precios, pero todavia nada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> juan, cuales son esos famosos tweeters de 50 pesos?


Son estos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/628284/


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Yo por mi parte me sumo a la parte de filtracion pasiva, pero va a depender mucho de que tipo de transductores usemos.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Son estos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/628284/



Cincuenta pesossss????!... Donde!? Yo por esa plata habia comprado unos domo de mylar con marco plastico (ultra chinos) que terminaron de imantador de destornilladores...


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Los tweeters Ken Brown HT 93 se pueden conseguir en once por $50, en la Ken Brown Argentina.

Aca estan los datos.
Direccion: Billinghurst 45
Tel:4862-8451/8452
Email: Kenbrown@fibertel.com.ar

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Barbaro , estoy escribiendoles....


----------



## juanfilas

Me van a querer matar, pero le preste a mis viejos parte de mi equipo de medicion (estan grabando algo de música con técnicas estéreo) y no me lo devuelven hasta que terminen (dos semanas por lo menos), si alguien se viene a mi dpto con alguna plaquita externa con phantom es bienvenido para medir los tweeters ken Brown.

Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Juan si queres te puedo prestar el tweeter Ken brown, pero despues instrumentacion de ese tiempo no tengo nada..

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Si te sirve de algo, podríamos probar esto


----------



## ramiro77

Juan avisame cuando querés medirlos y me voy con la Quartet y el Mic.
Es interna la placa así que te caigo con la PC jajaja.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Gente para que vean porque no se pueden usar transductores de afuera, aca esta la respuesta.
Pedi una cotizacion por este producto: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-1028 Chequeen bien los precios, el peso del producto, van a ver que no es algo excesivo.

Miren a cuanto me cotizaron traer 1 solo de estos.

Estimado Alejandro ,

Agradecemos tu consulta. Te enviamos la cotización solicitada.
-------------------------------------------------------
Vifa BC25SC06-04 1" Textile Dome Tweeter
Precio USA..................................: U$S 17.25
Envio USA..................................: U$S no especificado
Servicio Compra/Pago/Seguro....: U$S 5.00
Servicio Importacion...................: U$S 29.00
Inbound Handling.......................: U$S 5.00
Total en Argentina......................: U$S 56.25
-------------------------------------------------------

Encima la entrega es dentro de 40 dias.

El precio si bien me parece que no es muy alto, me parece que es un robo que me cobren el doble del producto solo en impuestos y servicios.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Que lindo esta ese aparatito!!!!!!!!

Por otra parte, alejandro ... ya habia visto eso ... es para enfermarse

OTRA : consulte por los Ken Brown y ... NO los traen mas


----------



## juanfilas

No los traen mas pero, tampoco tienen en stock?


----------



## alejandro electronica

La verdad que no se, yo vi todo el stock que tenian y no era mucho, era una caja de 40x30x20 para que tengas una idea. Y si no entran mas, me conto que antes traian los woofers, medios, tweeter todo. Pero bue que se le va hacer....

Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Alejandro, el shipping directo a Argentina siempre es caro. Por eso te termina saliendo una fortuna.
Fijate de conseguir algún importador que labure puenteando. Sé que no debería sugerirlo, pero en este contexto sinceramente me importa poco si se puentea la aduana argentina o no. De hecho directamente no me interesa.

Termina saliendo mucho mas barato como te digo yo.


----------



## juanfilas

si quieren este fin de semana nos podemos juntar en mi dpto, comemos y tomamos algo, escuchamos algo de musica y definimos algunas cosas del proyecto. quieren?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Lamentablemente yo ando medio jodido con los tiempos, asi que yo al menos me descarto. 

De todas formas agradezco la solicitud.

Saludos


----------



## Flavicious

Hola Alejandro, veo q*UE* consultaste en Aero... si traes uno solo es caro, si traes varios con ellos es mas barato.

Vifa D27TG-35-06 1" Silk Dome Tweeter
Precio USA.........................: U$S 28.00 x 4 : U$S 102.56
Envio USA.........................: free shipping 
Servicio Compra/Pago....: U$S 10.25
Servicio Importacion.......: U$S 79.00
Inbound Handling............: U$S 5.00
Total en Argentina...........: U$S 196.81

Ahora, tardaron 4 meses en traermelos y en ese momento decian q*UE* tardaban solo 20 dias.

Por otro importador, compre otros que salian u$s60 , los Morel MDM 558 y me cobraron u$s15 por traermelos y ademas me los llevaron a mi laburo y no me cobraron, cosa q*UE* los de Aero... si te cobran la moto.

Depende del importador algunas cosas convienen y otra no.


----------



## Neodymio

Averigua en ebay, el precio de envio es mucho mas barato y no te cobran esas boludeces de importcion y bla bla.
Otra cosa, la Ken Brown queda en Saavedra, Capital Federal, que es esa direccion que pusieron?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
No la direccion es de Once, cerca de la Av. Rivadavia si no me equivoco.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

En Saavedra a 3 cuadras de casa queda *Jah*&%·"*ro* (perdón por el exabrupto!)
Juan: que día del finde proponés? personalmente me vendría mas cómodo el domingo después de comer, puedo llevar los xonox y un par de cositas mas...


----------



## juanfilas

Puede ser un domingo, vemos quien mas puede


----------



## AntonioAA

Hoy busqué mi parlantito ! lindo, bien terminado, pesadito , tremendo iman , cono de carton bien rugoso , centro de kevlar ( me recomendo esa combinacion) , campana fundida , borneras lindas ... Vendran las mediciones en breve...


----------



## sergio rossi

Bien Antonio se esperan con ansias las mediciones. Un saludo sergio.


----------



## ehbressan

Pinta lindo Antonio, datos (medida, Ohms, Potencia)? Costo ?


----------



## ramiro77

juanfilas dijo:


> si quieren este fin de semana nos podemos juntar en mi dpto, comemos y tomamos algo, escuchamos algo de musica y definimos algunas cosas del proyecto. quieren?



Si es el finde del 21, te digo de cabeza que sí!
Este estoy recontra complicado.


----------



## Iván Francisco

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hoy busqué mi parlantito ! lindo, bien terminado, pesadito , tremendo iman , cono de carton bien rugoso , centro de kevlar ( me recomendo esa combinacion) , campana fundida , borneras lindas ... Vendran las mediciones en breve...



A ver Antonio....las mediciones, bruto imán! a que costo?
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Costo: $ 295 .
Es 6" de acuerdo a lo que venimos manejando.
Potencia : le pedi al menos 60 w, es 8 Ohm pero lo puede hacer de 4 para poner 2 en serie en una columna...

Estoy mas ansioso que Uds por medirlo! .

Tambien compré ( ya que los Ken Brown desaparecieron )  un par de tweeters American Vox ( $ 45 ) .


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Disculpen si hago Offtopic, pero les hago una consulta. Xonox que queda en Avellaneda o capital? Como la direccion "Cabildo 619" me figura en ambos lados, les tengo que consultar.

Antonio, si te compraste los TWD7, suenan lindo, no digo que es lo mejor, pero suenan lindo.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Acabo de hablar con el Sr. Sergio de TSP, el teléfono figura en la web (aunque aún no tienen página).
Me resultó una persona muy agradable y con ganas de hacer mucho en este bendito país, muy predispuesto y atento!
Así que Antonio andá midiendolo que estamos mordiéndonos las uñas....



alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Disculpen si hago Offtopic, pero les hago una consulta. Xonox que queda en Avellaneda o capital? Como la direccion "Cabildo 619" me figura en ambos lados, les tengo que consultar.
> 
> Antonio, si te compraste los TWD7, suenan lindo, no digo que es lo mejor, pero suenan lindo.
> 
> Saludos




Es en Avellaneda


----------



## ernestogn

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hoy busqué mi parlantito ! lindo, bien terminado, pesadito , tremendo iman , cono de carton bien rugoso , centro de kevlar ( me recomendo esa combinacion) , campana fundida , borneras lindas ... Vendran las mediciones en breve...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70945



Me gusta ,me gusta!


----------



## AntonioAA

DESCARTAR ESTO , fue una primera prueba Estimados:
Aun no tengo la caja para medir Vas ...pero van las primeras mediciones del parlantitpinen...

Fs  = 51.45 Hz
Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 325.63 uH
L2  = 1134.96 uH
R2  = 4.93 ohms
Qt  = 0.32
Qes = 0.39
Qms = 1.68


----------



## juanfilas

¿En CC te da 4 ohm?
La curva se ve bien, esta bastante amortiguado a fs, lo que me preocupa es como crece la impedancia a partir de 300hz, hay que ver si solucionaron bien la correlacióne entre Z y sensibilidad para que sea plana la respuesta o por lo menos "corregible".

Se ve muy bien de todas formas


----------



## AntonioAA

Me hizo dudar , Juan , teoricamente era de 8 Ohms , no lo medi con tester ... pero asumo que NO va a ser distinto . 
Opino lo mismo que vos de la impedancia , siempre el temor esta que no llegue bien al corte del tweeter...ya veremos , hoy me trae mi hijo su microfono Samson C01 , que omni pero le vamos a buscar la vuelta para "direccionarlo" 
Pero el Qts pinta hermoso ,no? 
En una medicion horrible que hice con el imancito me dio Vas=8,3 lts pero no es definitivo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Por fin pude poner a punto la vieja/nueva PC que logre llevarme al taller ... y ahora subo las mediciones finales .
LA ANTERIOR ERA ERRONEA ( Bien JUAN que te diste cuenta ) 
Los parametros no variaron demasiado .
Ahi van.. 

Fs  = 50.36 Hz
Re  = 6.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 529.43 uH
L2  = 1485.74 uH
R2  = 8.14 ohms
Qt  = 0.34
Qes = 0.40
Qms = 2.28
Mms = 34.54 grams
Rms = 4.793842 kg/s
Cms = 0.000289 m/N
Vas = 8.32 liters
Sd= 143.14 cm^2
Bl  = 12.759574 Tm
ETA = 0.25 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 87.40 dB

Closed Box Method:
Box volume = 10.60 liters
Diameter= 13.50 cm


----------



## Iván Francisco

comparativo entre 

amarillo: Xonox = 22,4lts
rojo:          GB =             2,8lts
verde:   TSP =         4,7lts

SPL y FASE


----------



## 2SC2922

Que tal, esa campana la usaba GB AUDIO, es la que tengo en los mb6kl, ese imán es un caño.
Antonio, al *Vas* le faltan algunos litros, con esos parámetros la caja que da es chica. A *Re* es mejor medirlo con tester.


----------



## juanfilas

2SC2922 dijo:


> Que tal, esa campana la usaba GB AUDIO, es la que tengo en los mb6kl, ese imán es un caño.
> Antonio, al *Vas* le faltan algunos litros, con esos parámetros la caja que da es chica. A *Re* es mejor medirlo con tester.



¿y por que le faltan algunos litros? si las medidas están bien es ese VAS no hay muchas vueltas que darle...


----------



## AntonioAA

la Re LA MEDI CON TESTER !!  No se fijen lo anterior ( estaba avisado ) que eran preliminares y antes de calibrar en ARTA

Ivan: aparentemente los xonox dan muy lindo , en especial el rendimiento ... los parametros los mediste vos o te los pasaron ellos? Podes publicarlos??
Una de las ventajas del TSP es que puedo reformularlo a gusto


----------



## Iván Francisco

AntonioAA dijo:


> Una de las ventajas del TSP es que puedo reformularlo a gusto


Justamente lo que decía antes: *dudo que xonox mantenga los parámetros iguales después de 5 años*, seguramente no tiene los mismos materiales en stock (doy fe!). Los parámetros los subí en uno de los primeros post que publiqué y son los que ellos dan como hoja técnica, de la fidelidad de estos números no dudo en absoluto porque los midió un amigo que laburaba para la fábrica.
Los parámetros los subí en el post #99 (no se porqué no puedo subir el .pdf de nuevo)


----------



## 2SC2922

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿y por que le faltan algunos litros? si las medidas están bien es ese VAS no hay muchas vueltas que darle...



Hola Juan, tal vez sea real el Vas = 8.32, pero ningún midwoofer similar tiene ese Vas, me parece raro que con la robustez de este parlante de un Vas tan bajo. 

Con Vas = 8.32 en *caja sellada* dan:

Critical Damped = Qtc = 0.5         => 7.18 Lts
Bessel             = Qtc = 0.5773    => 4.43 Lts
Butterworth     = Qtc = 0.707      => 2.51 Lts


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

2SC2922 dijo:


> Hola Juan, tal vez sea real el Vas = 8.32, pero ningún midwoofer similar tiene ese Vas, me parece raro que con la robustez de este parlante de un Vas tan bajo.


A fin de cuentas, el Vas es una característica de la suspensión, y si es un parlante _duro _es probable que tenga 8 litros de Vas con ese diámetro pequeño....pero a mí tampoco me convence demasiado...


----------



## AntonioAA

No es muy "duro" al tacto... Vas depende de : Cms ( inverso de la "dureza" ) y Sd ( invariable , es un 6") 
Hoy estuve midiendo con un Samson C1 de mi hijo , con caja cerrada de 10lts..... 
Es bastante poco rendidor , ya voy a publicar las curvas ... llega bien hasta 1Khz , tiene un pozo en 2KHz y despues el pico de la ruptura.
Nota: las mediciones las hice con caja cerrada y tambien intenté con el imancito ( salio mal porque interactuaba con el iman del parlante ) y dieron lo mismo...

Segun los calculos ... la caja deberia tener 6lts , con un vent de 4.7 cm de diametro y 30cm de largo....
flor de lio meter todo en eso ! ...y va a tener que tener una camara para el tweeter .

Seguiré informando...


----------



## juanfilas

ojo que el valle en 2khz puede deberse a la difracción del mismo mic y en realidad no existe.
Estuve midiendo con los c2 y andan bien, pero como no son omnis (tienen patrón cardioide dudoso) de 250hz para abajo no van, pero como es una zona que no interesa medir... andan 

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados: Pongo a consideracion mediciones del parlantito y el tweeter . 
Con las siguientes consideraciones:

- Mi lugar de medicion no es muy bueno . Si bien hay poca reberberacion por estar las paredes llenas de estanterias con cajas de carton , apenas sube volumen empiezan a vibrar algunos de los 1.234.987 cachivaches que tengo .

- Fueron hechas con volumen relativamente bajo por este motivo y a 50cm de distancia.

- No conozco el microfono y no tengo otras mediciones para comparar . Pueden ser reales o no ....

Les ruego a quienes saben mas que yo que opinen sin tapujos .

Tambien medi el tweeter , al menos la impedancia podemos considerarla real . La respuesta aun no lo se.

Podemos pensar que cortando a 2KHz puede funcionar ??


----------



## juanfilas

¿que tweeter es? tenes alguna foto ademas del modelo?

a simple vista se ve bien pero el agujero a 2khz no es problema del mic jeje, normalmente los problemas de difracción se ven como el valle a 580hz... yo creo que con un notch a 3.5khz para aplanar la ruptura y después aprovechando la caída natural que queda a 2khz intentar ver si se puede hacer un LR 2do orden.
Lamentablemente el 3er armónico esta por arriba del 2do y eso es malo, en baja frecuencia es muy buena la distorsión armónica, pero en alta, mas considerando que mediste a bajo volumen y a 50cm (si alejas el mic la dist. armónica baja, la tenes que medir a unos 10cm mas o menos para resultados fieles) es media alta, de todas formas, para ser un parlante de $250 esta perfecto y es casi inescuchable.

Con el tweeter estamos jodidos, la fs es muy alta para cortarlo bajo y encima tenes una distorsión jodida entre 3 y 5khz con lo cual debes cortarlo bastante alto en frecuencia. Fuera de eso es muy plano y manejable, si te animas, podes llegar a modificarlo  para bajar fs y mejorar la armónica.


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Juan ! 
Por partes:
- vos decis de cortar a 2KHz ( es lo que yo pensaba ) ...despues veo lo del notch
- que frecuencia decis que es "baja" para el tweeter? 2KHz? no era una octava encima de fs? ... serian 2,2Khz en tal caso ...
- No le crea mucho a las distorsiones del tweeter ... puede haber vibraciones , lo hice a los apurones , me importaba mas la fs....

-ME ANIMO A MODIFICARLO ( perderé $50 en pos de la ciencia , a lo sumo ) .... Donde se puede ver algo de eso ?? 

Hoy lo estuve escuchando ... el rendimiento es muy bajo , pero no apesta . aun no tengo caja asi que fue en la que uso para el Vas y le puse el tweeter con un cap de 3uF ...falta bastante desarrollo aun.
Mi idea es encarar otro un poco mas "liviano" , con un poco mas de rendimieto y sacrificar un poco la respuesta en baja para que llegue mas arriba .
Falta que alguien mida los xonox y los tonhalle asi sacamos conclusiones . 
SI ALGUIEN SE OFRECE A MANDARME ALGUNO DE ELLOS ... los medimos en las mismas condiciones e intentamos copiarlo si es mejor....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> *Con el tweeter estamos jodidos, la fs es muy alta para cortarlo bajo* y encima tenes una distorsión jodida entre 3 y 5khz con lo cual debes cortarlo bastante alto en frecuencia.


El problema de la Fs alta parece ser una constante en los tweeters de "medio pelo". Yo en casa tengo varios (que no sé si llegan al medio pelo) que medido con el ARTA y todos tienen la Fs sobre los 1100 Hz, con un par particularmente MALO, donde uno de los tweeters tiene 1.4kHz y el otro 1.9kHz  ... pero ambos con un Qts < 0.6  . En fin....lindos para hacer experimentos...



juanfilas dijo:


> Fuera de eso es muy plano y manejable, si te animas, *podes llegar a modificarlo  para bajar fs y mejorar la armónica*.


  
A los Vifa les voy a *SUBIR *la Fs con la Transformación de Linkwitz...


----------



## Iván Francisco

AntonioAA dijo:


> -ME ANIMO A MODIFICARLO ( perderé $50 en pos de la ciencia , a lo sumo ) .... Donde se puede ver algo de eso ??



http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tweetermod/tweetermod.htm


----------



## juanfilas

En pcpaudio le hace una camara trasera, esa seria la primera modificación, con la misma ganas en fs y mejoras las distorsiones aunque no es lo q haria yo, 
Yo le haria un agujero como en pcp, pero lo dejaria sin camara, directamente le haria una camara en el bafle (o q trabaje como dipolo).


----------



## AntonioAA

Buenisimo , esa nota la habia visto hace mucho .

Perdon que insista pero lo que no me contestaron es lo siguiente: Es viable la combinación o les parece que no ?

Vaya a saber porque oscuros designios el amigo Zavalla quiere subirla en lugar de bajarla .... pero el es fiel a "Transformación de Linkwitz para TOD@S " .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vaya a saber porque oscuros designios el amigo Zavalla quiere subirla en lugar de bajarla


Es que este hombre (S. Linkwitz) tiene una forma de pensar tan inteligente que las soluciones que dá son brillantes.
En el proyecto Doppler de Juanfilas, el comentaba que la pendiente del filtro pasa-altos del tweeter era de 24dB/oct hasta llegar a la Fs, donde pasaba a 36dB/oct (por los 12dB extra de la propia caída del tweeter). Lo que hace Linkwitz para evitar esto (ya que dice que se escucha ), es usar la TL para subir la Fs al punto de corte y llevar el Qts del tweeter a 0.7. Luego mete un FPA de 2º orden de Butterworth en la misma frecuencia y consigue un FPA de Linkwitz-Riley de 4º orden que nunca cambia la pendiente .
Claro que todo esto solo vale si el filtrado es activo.



AntonioAA dijo:


> .... pero el es fiel a *"Transformación de Linkwitz para TOD@S " *.....


----------



## juanfilas

Que raro el profe yendo contra la corriente... todos la queremos bajar y el que va a hacer, SUBIRLA 

Antonio, yo, a menos que hagas modificaciones extremas al tweeter y suponiendo que quede bien, no veo viable la combinación, a menos que toleres algunas distorsiones medias altas (tampoco es tal malo esto  )

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Termino de releer la nota .. y estoy buscando una mecha afilada!!! 

Por otra parte , insisto: Si es por la Fs de 1090Hz para cortar en 2Khz , es una cosa , si es por el pico de distorsión que se ve ... es otra , ya dije que NO es una medicion definitiva , que posiblemente vibrara porque lo sujeté mal.... ( a los apurones porque el asado ya lo tenia listo )


----------



## juanfilas

Lo q podes hacer es meter un notch a fs del tweeter (uno bien filoso para matar la excitación ) y analizar si eliminas los zumbidos q se puedan generar, fs alta es un problema pero no insalvable, yo arme diseños con dq25 cortados a 2.2khz y sonaban muy bien, el tema es q se complica el crossover, nada mas.

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Termino de destapar el tweeter ... NO TIENE CAMARA ALGUNA !! ni con esponja ni nada....
Tendria que quitarle la tapa trasera que hace de blindaje para ver como es atras , pero ya no pinta tan facil .
Ahora bien , supongamos que corto en 4to orden... a la fs voy a estar como 20 dB abajo , sera tan grave?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen Dia Antonio, con respecto a la frec. de corte del tweeter algunos dicen que a partir de 1 octava arriba va bien otros de 2 octavas, pero realmente (por lo menos segun lo que me paso a mi personalmente) los vifa los intente cortar primero 1 octava arriba (1070 a 2200hz) para poder acoplarlo con el medio (que no va mas de 2,5 khz) y el vifa si no lo corto a dos octavas arriba ''chilla'', asi que tuve que cortarlos al limite entre tweeter y medio 2.5 khz con filtros Linkwitz-Riley de 2do. orden y colocarle un notch a la fs del teweeter para mitigar (bastante bien) sus ''quejidos''. Bueno cuento esto porque para mi hacer esto fue como un tema de la NASA pero midiendo y aprendiendo se pueden lograr lindas cosas. Asi que te diria que los pruebes armando algunas bobinitas ''variables''  (evidente con nucleo de hierro, yo le puse un pedazo de goma en el centro de la bobina y le fui roscando tornillos hasta conseguir la inductancia deseada) medio bruto pero efectivo, y medir a ver que te va dando. SI TEDIOSO pero de a poco quedaron. Un gran saludo. sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buen Dia Antonio, con respecto a la frec. de corte del tweeter algunos dicen que a partir de 1 octava arriba va bien otros de 2 octavas, pero realmente (por lo menos segun lo que me paso a mi personalmente) los vifa los intente cortar primero 1 octava arriba (1070 a 2200hz) para poder acoplarlo con el medio (que no va mas de 2,5 khz) y el vifa si no lo corto a dos octavas arriba ''chilla'', asi que tuve que cortarlos al limite entre tweeter y medio 2.5 khz con filtros Linkwitz-Riley de 2do. orden y colocarle un notch a la fs del teweeter para mitigar (bastante bien) sus ''quejidos''. Bueno cuento esto porque para mi hacer esto fue como un tema de la NASA pero midiendo y aprendiendo se pueden lograr lindas cosas. Asi que te diria que los pruebes armando algunas bobinitas ''variables'' (evidente con nucleo de hierro, yo le puse un pedazo de goma en el centro de la bobina y le fui roscando tornillos hasta conseguir la inductancia deseada) medio bruto pero efectivo, y medir a ver que te va dando. SI TEDIOSO pero de a poco quedaron. Un gran saludo. sergio.


 
Es que seguramente el pico de z en tus tweeter era enorme y la distorsión armónica en baja frecuencia también, hay casos como con los tweeters SEAS 27tdfc que tienen una fs de 600hz y lo podes cortar a 1.3-1.4khz sin ningún problema por que tienen el pico recontra amortiguado y encima muy baja distorsión a baja frec. y otros como se VIFA BC25 que cortarlo a menos de 3khz es un sacrilegio...
Deberías medirlo de nuevo a unos 90-95db bien agarrado y con el mic a 10cm máximo para ver las distorsiones reales, ahí sacamos la cuenta si va o no va cortarlo bien abajo.

Pd: ¡Mejor que no tenga ni mini-cámara! ya que si lo modificas vas a ganar muchísimo mas todavía 

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Juan, el vifa es el BC25 y me falta medir todavia toda la respuesta en campo lejano, lo termine cortando en 3000 hz porque no hay caso mas abajo, voy a ver como me queda el valle entre los 2500 del medio y los 3000 del tweeter una vez que los mido posteo y lo destruimos!!!! . Un abrazo.


----------



## 2SC2922

Esta es la respuesta del tweeter  YDQG32-03-6F70C de xonox, ¿es el de Antonio? la respuesta en frecuencia es bastante parecida.

http://www.china-loudspeaker.com/Loudspeaker/B0501004-80.html


----------



## alejandro electronica

El de antonio sino me equivoco era el twd7 de American vox.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

El mio es el american vox twd7 ... la repuesta nada que ver ... encima de 10Khz baja ... pero creo que es el micro tambien....
Les cuento que termino de perforar uno ... ahora estoy tratando de alinear la chapa que se me despego al tocar ... pronostico reservado...


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Para que el tema no se estanque y se olvide, yo estuve pensando una manera para mejorar los bafles que hago.

AVISO! esto va mas alla de los transductores, es netamente del armado de la caja.
Estuve pensando que para hacer rebajes en la madera, no era necesario la fresadora/router, sino que directamente compras las mechas para fresar, y la gente que tenga una agujereadora de banco puede tranquilamente fijar el mandril a la altura deseada y fijarlo, para asi tratar de hacer el rebaje.

Saludos, espero que esta info sirva de algo


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola Alejandro:
nunca manejé una fresadora, pero creo que el principio del corte "limpio" de una fresadora es justamente la alta velocidad en rpm que tiene (hasta 30.000rpm) en cambio una perforadora trabaja con reducción y el torque aumenta muchísimo en consecuencia, por lo tanto si la fresa llega a "morder" la madera a muy baja velocidad quizás se dispare para cualquier lugar. Por favor Alejandro, no lo malinterpretes,  no se trata de oponerse a cualquier idea, pero una vez lo intenté de esa manera. A ver si algún experto en fresadoras puede ayudar un poco mas....
Saludos


----------



## 2SC2922

No es lo ideal, pero se puede usar una fresa de router en un taladro de banco, la precaución que hay que tener es fijar la velocidad de corte adecuada según el material y *NUNCA* sostener con la mano, sino con una prensa o mejor una mordaza.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Igual no me ofendo para nada, era solamente una idea, ademas el precio de las router es bastante elevado, va al menos para mi es elevado.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> El mio es el american vox twd7 ... la repuesta nada que ver ... encima de 10Khz baja ... pero creo que es el micro tambien....
> Les cuento que termino de perforar uno ... ahora estoy tratando de alinear la chapa que se me despego al tocar ... pronostico reservado...



 ¿Se despego la parte de atras?


----------



## AntonioAA

Nope!!! como es "blindado" ( chapa lo cubre entero ) la aproveche y no pase al otro lado ...ya viene hecha la cobertura que hacen los otros ...

Pero por mas cuidado que tuve de embolsar y poner abundante cinta .. se me pasaron virutas adentro .
Ademas no me daba el cuero ( y eso que soy indio ) para alinearlo yo.. Ergo , yace en lo del amigo de TSP para que me lo arme .  Dice que no hay problema de limpiarlo , centrarlo y pegarlo....
LO VOY A MEDIR CON LA PERFORACION LLENA DE ALGODON. Despues les cuento.

Por otra parte... llevé el parlantito que estamos desarrollando para cambiarle el conjunto ... membrana de cono mas "light" y suspension un poco mas blanda . Sacrificaremos algunos Hz de Fs para tener un poco mas de rendimiento y aumentar un poco el Vas .

Me presto un par de parlantes cualunques de 6,5 y 7" para medir... dan HORRIBLE solo para caja cerrada ... Fs 50Hz ...pero Qts=1,20 !!!!!!!!!!!

Seguire informando.... 

Alejandro: No es mala tu idea , solo que requiere de mucha MAÑA y un buen seguro medico , pero como dice el dicho "cuando hay hambre no hay pan duro " ... he hecho experimentos mas atroces aun ....
Una cosa: la fresa de la fresadora .. olvidense de ponerla en una aguj de banco ... 
Lo que se puede probar es una que viene para agujereadora para fresar los calces de las bisagras de los muebles de cocina . He probado usarlas a mano y no parecen ser tan peligrosas ... no se como se portaran funcionando descentradas ... como dicen en los programas de TV: "Chicos : NO intenten hacer esto en sus casas !!" .....


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, por el tema de trabajar el mdf para el frente, yo utilizo una mecha variable (casera) es sencilla de hacer si se cuenta con un torno, esta hecha es hierro menos la herramienta de corte que es un fleje de acero sae1070 templado.

Es util para montar los tweeter o pequeños parlantes 4" o 5", donde se conplica con una fresadora por que no suelen traer placa adaptadora para esos diametros, y no se ve bien lo que se hace por la propia maquina. Para diametros mayores prefiero la fresadora.

Lo que hago es hacer un corte inicial del diametro exterior y una profundidad de unos 3" (depende del tweeter) y luego hago el corte para montarlo (diametro menor al anterior) retiro el aro de mdf que queda en medio y listo.

Dejo unas fotos, para que se hagan una idea con la mecha grande (la que tiene un porta herramienta con herramienta de corte de torno) cortaba acero inox de 2.5mm sosteniendo lo con lamano, usando guantes obviamente *(No intente esto en casa)* .

Espero haber aportado algo al tema y que no se estanque.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

tincho:
Esas mechas vienen hechas  ( tengo 2 ) ... son mas peligrosas que mono con navaja!!!
He hecho algunas cosas con ellas ( ver lo que dije del pan duro y las atrocidades )


----------



## Iván Francisco

acabo de ver algo parecido
http://snakebaby.hubpages.com/hub/Build-Home-Made-Speakers-DIY


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Bastante interesante lo de esas mechas, alguien sabe aproximadamente que precio rondan?

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Para que el tema no se estanque y se olvide, yo estuve pensando una manera para mejorar los bafles que hago.
> 
> AVISO! esto va mas alla de los transductores, es netamente del armado de la caja.
> Estuve pensando que para hacer rebajes en la madera, no era necesario la fresadora/router, sino que directamente compras las mechas para fresar, y la gente que tenga una agujereadora de banco puede tranquilamente fijar el mandril a la altura deseada y fijarlo, para asi tratar de hacer el rebaje.
> 
> Saludos, espero que esta info sirva de algo



No lo tomes a mal, pero muchisimo cuidado con ponerte a jugar con fresas de carpinteria. Las herramientas de carpinteria no son un chiste, no es una francesa que a lo sumo te lastima cuando se te cae sobre el pie. Si una fresa se te zafa del mandril de la agujereadora, y te toca la cara, te vuela el pedazo completo. Mañana si queres te muestro la diferencia entre el mandril de un taladro y el mandril de un router. Fresando una de las caras de mis books, se me zafo una fresa copiadora, le volo casi 5 cm del revoque a una pared. Cortando una de las paredes curvas se me partio un disco de la circular, y todavia me dura el susto. Las herramientas NO son juguetes, y las consecuencias pueden ser nefastas. Es preferible tener una caja fea, que tener 3 dedos en una mano.

Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Varias de las cosas que decis me pasaron, muchas veces me paso que agujereando disipadores se me haya partido la mecha, por suerte la mayoria de las veces la mecha queda atascada en el material, otra que me paso es que el disco de la amoladora se haya hecho anicos mientras cortaba un hierro y salio disparado para todos lados.
Siempre trato de tener los mayores de los cuidados, y por lo que dije antes respecto a la agujereadora de banco con la fresadora era solo una idea, como para zafar de tener que comprarme la fresadora. 

Saludos

Por cierto gracias por los consejos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Esas mechas eran ridiculamente baratas ... tampoco buenas , cuesta calibrarlas y hay que ajustarlas varias veces hasta lograr el agujero . Ahora no las he visto mas , estaran caras como todo.
Si decis que el router es caro... comparalo con el precio de un asado , el precio y lo que dura....


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola cyverlarva, el tema de la difenrecia de mandriles en routers y  agujereadoras de banco es cuestion de tamaño, ya que el mandril de una  agujereadora no entra en un router de mano, en cambio en una fresadora  de banco no se utilizan esos mandriles y ya estamos hablando de otros  materiales y otros esfuerzos que con un router son imposibles de  realizar.
El tema de los accidentes con herramientas son un 95% por mal uso o mal mantenimiento y no por la herramienta en si.
Otro detalle, fijense que la unica diferencia entre una agujereadora de  banco y una fresadora de banco para madera es la mesa cruz y la  reduccion en la transmision, el resto no cambia (siempre hablando de  madera)

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si decis que el router es caro... comparalo con el precio de un asado , el precio y lo que dura....


Naaaa...no es nada caro! Yo compré un SKIL que viene con 8 fresas y parvas de accesorios y me salió $500. Es mitad de lo que te gastás en el supermercado


----------



## Iván Francisco

hola eza, es este?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-422073848-fresadora-router-skil-1830-1100-watts-maletin-herramientas-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep...el mismo. Anda muy bien, pero no podés hacer agujeros circulares "chicos" pro que el adaptador que tiene es para agujero grandes. Yo lo solucioné con un pedazo de MDF de 15mm y un pedazo de chapa de acero.. y construí un "coso" para hacer agujeros y rebajes chiquitos...creo que desde de 3 o 4cm de diámetro.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Eso es verdad lo de la fresadora,tambien creo que hay que hacerlo solo con ella y tener mucho cuidado de apretar bien el mandril porque si zafa eso la verdad hace un desastre


----------



## feduarg

hola queria preguntarles donde puedo comprar el  Vifa XT25 xq busque en webs de argentina y no encuentro nada gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Hoy el amigo Sergio me entrego segunda version del parlante ... Cono mas liviano y bobina mas eficiente . 

Subo mediciones , hasta lo que vi.. me parece prometedor .

las mediciones de respuesta las hice con un ECM8000 . Sin curva de compensacion pero algo es algo . En caja cerrada y volumen bajo dadas las caracteristicas vibratorias de mi taller....


----------



## Iván Francisco

Bueno hasta ahora el planteo era la posibilidad de mejorarlo arriba, pero esto trajo una ventaja abajo también...hay casi 5 db de ventaja contra la primera versión. 
Antonio, me atreví a simularlo en una caja de 8 litros para quitarle la joroba.
En fuccia la primera versión
En amarillo la segunda
Abrazo



...y a la derecha la comparación con los xonox, 2db y monedas por encima, pero xonox (dije) no garantiza los mismos parámetros, y además la potencia era de 25w


----------



## AntonioAA

Si Ivan... el rendimiento mejoro mucho , tira tranquilo hasta casi 7 Khz , no tiene una ruptura notable...
Si te fjas , la distorsion esta mas baja ( 40 dB contra 30 ) . Obvio que el costo es la Fs mas alta , pero ahora me parece viable .

Tambien me reparo el tweeter modificado... tengo que probarlo y compararlo con el otro !


----------



## AntonioAA

Parece que soy en unico que sigue con el tema... Para vuestro solaz y esparcimiento , subo medicion del parlatito TSP dentro de un bafflecito muy primitivo , volumen 7-8lts aprox , sintonizado 78Hz .
tweeter colgado con un capacitor , sin atenuar . 
Volumen bien audible , no tan bajo . 
La distorsion no pasa de 35dB abajo, con todas las resonancias ambiente habidas y por haber ....


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola Antonio, acá estamos...siguiendo el tema con atención, como quedan las distorciones D2 y D3 con respecto al gráfico anterior?
Abrazo


----------



## fabio1

Ver el archivo adjunto 71176
Ver el archivo adjunto 71181
Ver el archivo adjunto 71178
Ver el archivo adjunto 71179[/QUOTE]

Hola,me gustaria saber que programas utilizas??desde ya gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Ivan: fijate arriba que la puse en las mediciones... solo que esa era en caja cerrada cuando medi Vas ... en caja sintonizada ( la misma con el volumen achicado ) no cambio mucho. Me di cuenta que no habia grabado la medicion , pero no cambia mucho...

A mi entender , estamos cerca ... le falta un poquito entre los 80-150Hz . Voy a reemplazar el sorround que me parece que es un poco duro .

Si bien le cuesta un poco moverse ( 5-10W para que empiece a funcionar ) , en promedio suena muy agradable y eso que aun no tiene divisor de frecuencia .
Me gusta ese cono porque tanto a la medicion como a la oreja no parece tener resonancias feas arriba.
Y la caja sigue siendo un poco chica , estuve haciendo malabares con la planilla de calculo para que me de una caja factible....


----------



## angelwind

feduarg dijo:


> hola queria preguntarles donde puedo comprar el  Vifa XT25 xq busque en webs de argentina y no encuentro nada gracias


Hola
En argentina sólo si algún bagallero lo trae...
Yo compré un par en E-bay (u$s 37 el par) y me llegaron por correo, pero fue el año pasado con otras condiciones muy diferentes en cuanto al giro de Usd...


----------



## Iván Francisco

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hola Ivan: fijate arriba que la puse en las mediciones... solo que esa era en caja cerrada cuando medi Vas ... en caja sintonizada ( la misma con el volumen achicado ) no cambio mucho. Me di cuenta que no habia grabado la medicion , pero no cambia mucho...






AntonioAA dijo:


> A mi entender , estamos cerca ... le falta un poquito entre los 80-150Hz  . Voy a reemplazar el sorround que me parece que es un poco duro .



Probaste rodarlo un par de horas y hacer nuevamente las mediciones de los parámetros?
Abrazo!


----------



## juanfilas

Con rodarlos no vas a ganar nada, con que los dejes con un tono de 30hz a máxima excursión 5 min. basta.
Lo que veo es que la distorsión armónica varia pero no puedo estar seguro de por que, si es por la modificación o por el SPL al que tomaste las mediciones, si es posible y todos estan de acuerdo, de ahora en mas, tomar las mediciones a 10cm del parlante/tweeter y todas a 2.8v aprox. no es lo mas fino (lo ideal seria calibrar SPL) pero vamos a tener un parámetro mas real para comparar, sino, podes agarrar un tweeter malo, medirlo a 0.01w y va a dar resultados muy buenos.
Antonio, se ve muy bien el parlante, intenta medirlo como te digo así analizamos si la dist. armónica es escuchable o no, a primera vista esta bastante bastante bien.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

*Hecho!!* Me faltaba una referencia standard para medir...

Vamos a ver el tema vibraciones de ambiente , que me llevan loco... pero creo que al ser de bajo rendimiento , no va a ser un volumen muy alto....

fabio: por todas partes dice que usamos el ARTA...


----------



## AntonioAA

Gente : para que no se aburran , publico mediciones de los tweeters mencionados . Uno de ellos CON LA MODIFICACION QUE SUGIEREN EN PCPfiles ....Tuve que llevarlos del amigo Sergio como conté para que los limpiara y armara luego de perforarlo. Segun el tambien tiene alguna modificación "secreta" . 
Condiciones de medicion: a 10 cm de distancia , el Steps sin compensacion de respuesta , microfono Samson , volumen bajo pero bien audible ( no hice tiempo a medir voltaje ) 
Lo importante era el comparativo entre ambos. 
A ver que les parece.
impedancia original y modificado




respuesta original y modificado




Comparativo


----------



## 2SC2922

Fa! Bajaste la Q y la distorsión, tenes una foto de como quedo el tweeter modificado?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Muchisimas gracias por el aporte. Consulta, el tweeter que va cayendo a partir de los 12khz y terminara en -3dB para los 16khz?

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Muchisimas gracias por el aporte. Consulta, el tweeter que va cayendo a partir de los 12khz y terminara en -3dB para los 16khz?
> 
> Saludos



Eso es muy probable q sea por el mic... igual, no le den mucha importancia a esa zona, lo importante es cuan lineal es antes.
Excelente antonio! Mejoro mucho la distorsión armónica


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Puede ser, a mi me facinaria hacer este tipo de mediciones, pero lamentablemente carezco de un microfono de medicion, con los comunes la frecuencia es de aproximada 80hz hasta los 12000hz por lo que se pierde un amplio rango de frecuencias.

Disculpen por el Off topic.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

No le saque fotos cuando lo hice porque era un chiquero !! aun con el maximo cuidado, se me fueron virutas . una idea la da la pagina de PCP....Si la ayuda de Sergio iba muerto.
Y de afuera ahora quedo identico ! 

La verdad que estoy MUY contento con el resultado... se imaginan que YA estoy haciendo el otro igual...

Respecto a la caida en alta frecuencia ... NINGUN mic llega arriba demasiado bien (al menos los que se pueden comprar y este no es malo ) , y al que tengo NO le aplique la curva de compensacion 
Pero ni la PC creo que funcione bien a esas frecuencias . Digamos que no creo que mida bien encima de 15Khz .

Alejandro: hasta hace poco yo media con uno de PC berretisimo... lo elegi entre varios . Pero aun asi vale la pena intentarlo , sobre todo en la zona media , para evaluar crossovers etc.
En una de las millones de paginas que llevo leidas , te recomendaba comprar una pastillita de U$S 2 electrect.... Lo unico que tendrias que hacer es conseguir prestado uno "bueno" , y comparar , y de ahi cargarte una curva de compensacion . 
Asi hice con un ECM8000 tan famoso y cai en la cuenta que media CASI IGUAL ....


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> No le saque fotos cuando lo hice porque era un chiquero !! aun con el maximo cuidado, se me fueron virutas . una idea la da la pagina de PCP....Si la ayuda de Sergio iba muerto.
> Y de afuera ahora quedo identico !
> 
> La verdad que estoy MUY contento con el resultado... se imaginan que YA estoy haciendo el otro igual...
> 
> Respecto a la caida en alta frecuencia ... NINGUN mic llega arriba demasiado bien (al menos los que se pueden comprar y este no es malo ) , y al que tengo NO le aplique la curva de compensacion
> Pero ni la PC creo que funcione bien a esas frecuencias . Digamos que no creo que mida bien encima de 15Khz .
> 
> Alejandro: hasta hace poco yo media con uno de PC berretisimo... lo elegi entre varios . Pero aun asi vale la pena intentarlo , sobre todo en la zona media , para evaluar crossovers etc.
> En una de las millones de paginas que llevo leidas , te recomendaba comprar una pastillita de U$S 2 electrect.... Lo unico que tendrias que hacer es conseguir prestado uno "bueno" , y comparar , y de ahi cargarte una curva de compensacion .
> Asi hice con un ECM8000 tan famoso y cai en la cuenta que media CASI IGUAL ....




mmm esto no es tan así, la mayoría de los mics con cápsulas de 1/2´´ llegan tanquilos a 20khz, el problema viene por lado de la calibración interna del mismo.
Tenemos dos calibraciones típicas, estas son, plano en campo difuso o plano en campo directo, la macana es que casi ningún mic dice para que tipo de campo fue calibrado (por ejemplo, yo tengo un ECM8000 calibrado para campo directo, pero el de Edu es para difuso, (mio viejo, el de edu mas nuevo) y ninguno dice nada).
A que voy con esto, si yo mido en campo directo tengo una medición fiel, pero si edu mide en campo directo, va a tener +6db en 20khz aprox, pero, si yo mido lejos en una sala, por ejemplo a un metro y medio, yo voy a tener una caída de unos 6db y edu no ¿me explico?

A esto hay que sumarle el patrón del mic (omni, cardioide, super cardioide, etc.) que complica un poco mas la ecuación.

El problema es que por lo general, se mide en campo cercano, pero no se sabe el patrón del mic ni como esta calibrado, por eso, es normal encontrarse con +6  0  -6db y no es por el tweeter, sino por que no compensamos el mic  

Asi que, quedate tranqui, que estoy seguro que tu mic (c2?) llega perfectamente a 20khz, el tema es que: o el tweeter tiene la caída, o, medís a 1 metro o mas y la misma desaparece (o empeora, en ese caso, estabas midiendo bien (directo con directo)).

Saludos!

pd: de todas formas como dije antes, esa zona no la veas mucho por mediciones ya que, es muyyy subjetiva y depende mucho de la sala, normalmente, en salas vivas, ecualizar a plano en campo difuso suena brillante, por lo que es conveniente una caída de 10 a 20khz de x db, y estos x se sacan a oído por lo general.


----------



## AntonioAA

Te comento Juan que el microfono dice en su manual : FR 40-18Khz y su curva de respuesta ( y sabemos que los fabricantes son siempre optimistas  ):



Ayer medi como dijimos , a 10cm y  a 2.8V ( el segundo digito se los debo , el tester no da )

Que crueldad !! Por una parte la SPL era tremenda , tuve que ponerme mis protectores de tiro ... 
Por otra parte, veran que se equilibran bastante las distorsiones si bien estoy pensando en alguna resonancia que esté molestando ( y eso que el pie del mic lo rellené de masilla acrilica y no vibra )
De todos modos me sigue gustando la ventaja que saca el modificado...
Voy a tener que medir otros tweeters para ver que sucede .

SIN MODIFICAR:



MODIFICADO:


----------



## juanfilas

Quedate tranqui Antonio con los C2 que tengo un juego y andan bastante bien para medir, llegan a 20khz, eso si, están calibrados para campo difuso y son hipercardioides con lo cual, no sirven para medir abajo de 250hz ya que tienen efecto proximidad por el patrón (bue... si sirven, pero tenés que conocer bien como influye la distancia a la fuente vs respuesta del mic). Los Samson son practicamente iguales.
 ¿Viste que a buen SPL la cosa cambia? De todas formas, por mas de que la distorsión armónica subió, la respuesta es mas suave y me gusta mas con la modificación, además de que si medís CSD, estoy seguro de que vas a tener una mejora ENORME. Cuando los midas en un plano y empotrados, fijate cuan planos quedan y ahora viene lo lindo: Si tenés ganas (la experiencia esta buenísima) compra plastilina y empezá a modificar la brida para ajustar la respuesta, es mas arte que ciencia, pero podes llegar a mejorarlos mucho, una vez que tengas el diseño que anda bien, pasas a la masilla, no queda lindo pero, vas a ganar mucho. No me queda claro en la modificación si hiciste el agujero y nada mas o hiciste el agujero y le hiciste una cámara con material amortiguante, en cualquiera de los dos casos, dentro del agujero tenés que poner material amortiguante (algodón si es posible), no solo en la camara trasera.[/SIZE] 
Saludos


----------



## 2SC2922

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Puede ser, a mi me facinaria hacer este tipo de mediciones, pero lamentablemente carezco de un microfono de medicion, con los comunes la frecuencia es de aproximada 80hz hasta los 12000hz por lo que se pierde un amplio rango de frecuencias.
> 
> Disculpen por el Off topic.
> 
> Saludos



hola podes armar este o algún otro, hay varios en internet... http://www.linkwitzlab.com/sys_test.htm#Mic

El tema es conseguir la capsula electret WM-61A, la mayoría que hay por ahí, son WM-34, pero se pueden usar para empezar.
Si conseguís una capsula te podes fijar acá, la medís y listo.   http://www.panasonic.com/industrial...arch.aspx?src=/www-ctlg/ctlg/qABA5000_AM.html


----------



## AntonioAA

Como es eso de la plastilina??? ME ENCANTA !! me tiras algun link para ver como empezar ???

Fuera de tema ( habria que abrir otro hilo ) estaba leyendo sobre "time alingment" y habia visto que en algunos diseños ponen el tweeter en una "guia de onda" o corneta digamos , con lo cual lo retrasan y compensan eso.. el tema es hacerla correctamente.

Has despertado La Bestia...




Respecto de la modificacion que hice , fijate que el tweeter es "blindado" o sea tiene una cobertura metalica externa...
yo perforé el entrehierro ( 10mm dia ) hasta pasarlo pero NO la carcaza... ergo queda una camara posterior , al estilo de lo que hicieron los de PCP .... Por supuesto que la rellené de algodon incluso lo que pude sobresaliendo . Intenté hacerlo mas alto rodeandolo con un pedazo de media ( de lady , of course ) pero no me salió ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Fuera de tema ( habria que abrir otro hilo ) estaba leyendo sobre "time alingment" y habia visto que en algunos diseños ponen el tweeter en una "guia de onda" o corneta digamos , con lo cual lo retrasan y compensan eso.. el tema es hacerla correctamente.


Viste???? Si fueras en activo, te podría pasar el PCB de los tres correctores temporales en cascada para "enderezar" los tweeters


----------



## angelwind

ezavalla dijo:


> Viste???? Si fueras en activo, te podría pasar el PCB de los tres correctores temporales en cascada para "enderezar" los tweeters


Eduardo, podrías publicar los correctores temporales?
Me interesan para incorporarlos al crossover activo que tengo.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como es eso de la plastilina??? ME ENCANTA !! me tiras algun link para ver como empezar ???
> 
> Fuera de tema ( habria que abrir otro hilo ) estaba leyendo sobre "time alingment" y habia visto que en algunos diseños ponen el tweeter en una "guia de onda" o corneta digamos , con lo cual lo retrasan y compensan eso.. el tema es hacerla correctamente.
> 
> Has despertado La Bestia...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72461
> 
> 
> 
> Respecto de la modificacion que hice , fijate que el tweeter es "blindado" o sea tiene una cobertura metalica externa...
> yo perforé el entrehierro ( 10mm dia ) hasta pasarlo pero NO la carcaza... ergo queda una camara posterior , al estilo de lo que hicieron los de PCP .... Por supuesto que la rellené de algodon incluso lo que pude sobresaliendo . Intenté hacerlo mas alto rodeandolo con un pedazo de media ( de lady , of course ) pero no me salió ...


 Mira, yo de las buldec** que hice con plastilina no le saque ni 1 foro, pero es increíble el cambio en la respuesta haciendo bordes, conos, etc. De la web solo en la pagina de Dave encontré que use plastilina para corregir algunas cosas (muyyy buena por cierto): http://www.speakerdesign.net/ pero solo tapa agujeros y cosas así, nada zarpado (además de que agarra buenos tweeters jeje, modifica una versión vieja del SS 6600 por que tiene un bache en 7khz http://www.speakerdesign.net/scan_speak/tweeters/6600/6600_tweeter.html ).
Igual, si o si tenés que empotrarlo en algo, por que de esta forma solo corregís respuesta en frecuencia.

Saludos!

pd: podes hacer un atrasa-onda pasivo, como el que yo hice en mis monitores Doppler, es un dolor de ya sabes que calcularlo, pero anda bien.

pd2: No le digan a nadie, pero mi próximo proyecto si arranco, es diseñar y armar un tweeter de 0 , algo bien guarango quiero (osea, inviable comercialmente por el costo )

Ha me olvidaba, tambien podes probar hacer tapa-domo para corregir respuesta


----------



## AntonioAA

No me rete , Profe!! Sucede que en mis configuraciones actuales no puedo hacer tri-amp .. ya vendrá algun dia , Ud sabe que soy discapacitado para hacer PCBs... ergo si me facilita las suyas , MAS LITROS DE BIRRA le deberé y por supuesto muy agradecido....
Por ahora me tengo que arreglar en pasivo . Hice un experimento muy burdo y salio genial ....
He visto un monton de modelos que lo solucionan con solo un desfasaje espacial y encontre un programejo que permite graficar los lobulos !!! ( eso ira al otro tema )

Estuve en la pagina de Dave , Juan... pavada de chiches tiene para jugar , lo odio !
Ya voy a hacer algun intento sobre esto , lastima que hay que trabajar, tambien ! 
Por ahora lleve el 2do tweeter a modificar ( agujero mas grande y con avellanado como dice Troels ) 
y esta vez le voy a sacar el agujero afuera  ....

Tambien me traje el modelito 11 ( domo de plastico ) a ver que tal miden ... del los 7  NO HAY MAS .
No me hagan hablar de politica :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:



... y tambien traje la version del parlante de 6" con la nueva ala ... le tengo fe.ya vendra....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angelwind dijo:


> Eduardo, podrías publicar los correctores temporales?
> Me interesan para incorporarlos al crossover activo que tengo.


*Acá *lo termino de subir. Espero que te sea de utilidad.

Saludos!





antonioaa dijo:


> no me rete , profe!! Sucede que en mis configuraciones actuales no puedo hacer tri-amp .. Ya vendrá algun dia , ud sabe que soy discapacitado para hacer pcbs... Ergo si me facilita las suyas , mas litros de birra le deberé y por supuesto muy agradecido....



*concedido!!!!
  
*


----------



## ehbressan

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como es eso de la plastilina??? ME ENCANTA !! me tiras algun link para ver como empezar ???
> 
> Fuera de tema ( habria que abrir otro hilo ) estaba leyendo sobre "time alingment" y habia visto que en algunos diseños ponen el tweeter en una "guia de onda" o corneta digamos , con lo cual lo retrasan y compensan eso.. el tema es hacerla correctamente.



Interesante ejercicio de pensamiento sobre el tema:

http://sound.westhost.com/ptd.htm

Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA

Esa nota esta buenisima , Ernesto !


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Antonio, recien ayer retome las lineas del foro porque estuve ausente por temas de trabajo (gracias a Dios exeso) y salud o salud y trabajo no se Ba... lei todo lo que estuviste posteando y realmente tengo que Felicitarte por tu constancia en el tema.  El lunes retomare con los parlantes adifiel a ver que pasa con el de 8'' que me quedo en el tintero pero viendo el de 6 no se si es mucho mejor... veremos.   Por otro lado como tengo que armarle algo asi a mi viejo quizas me este pasando por audifan a ver los de 8''... tema a ver la semana proxima y por GB a ver que???? tiene.  Nuevamente gracias por continuar, Un saludo sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio:
Estaria buenisimo una evaluacion de los otros "en mano" ... yo segui por este lado dada la disposicion mostrada por el Amigo Sergio y sus hijos .
Tengo ya la ultima version y por trabajo NO he podido hacer nada ( por suerte jajajajaja ) 
Por ahora prometen como dije ... y las pruebas anteriores eran buenas .


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados:
Subo mediciones de la nueva version del parlante . A mi entender mejoro mucho!

Van los parametros: ( ver Qts y Vas y Fs )


Respuesta a volumen medio 0,5 w a 60 cm  en caja sintonizada de 10,5 Lts a unos 70hz

Puede verse el pozo de respuesta a la sintonia , el tubo esta hacia atras...Esta es la respuesta en el tubo:


Esta es la respuesta en campo cercano a bajo volumen ( 0,1 w 10cm )


Y para los que piden ... sangre! esta es a 2W 60cm CON VIBRACIONES DE TODO TIPO AUDIBLES ...


----------



## ehbressan

AntonioAA dijo:


> Esa nota esta buenisima , Ernesto !



Asi es AntonioAA, como casi todo lo de Rode (bahh, todo). Son interesantes las conclusiones a que llega.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes, como prometi estuve terminando la averiguacion (por lo menos por t.e.) de los  audifiel, los modelos de 6'' ya los subi, los de 8'' segun los parametros que me pasaron dan aun inferiores que los de 6'' gabinetes de muchos litros, curvas sinusoidales en baja frecuencia, por mi lado creo que no son lo que estamos buscando, esto de comentario rapido, luego subire las curvas que me ha dado el winisd (aclaro que no tengo los parlantes en mano para medirlos pero toda la data me la paso el dto. tecnico de audifiel) Bueno seguiermos buscando y voy por lo audifan ya veremos..... sergio.


----------



## sergio rossi

Nuevamente buenas tardes, por lo que veo nadie posteo despues de mi . Me tome un ratito y lo fui a visitar a Gabriel de GB audio. como comentarios los sig.:
1- Todavia no tiene una prduccion seriada de parlantes y sigue fabricando modelos distintos si bien dice que se esta encaminado a fabricar en forma fija los de 10'' y 12'' los de 8'' los deja de fabricar y estaria fabricando varios modelos de 6''.
2- Le conte del proyecto pero no me facilitaria ningun parlante para medirlo (por lo menos a mi y por un lado es normal que desconfien?? ) 
3- Su idea es sacar kit (parlantes y divisores) y venderlos de esa forma
3- Evidentemente no tiene problema en si compramos un parlante lo medimos y no nos gusta en modificarlo a nuestro gusto o bien cambiarlo por otro, pero si la idea es buscar un parlante standart no nos sirve, por otro lado comprarlo a ciegas sin ninguna medicion ( de resuesta en frecuencia, distorcion, aunque nos de los t/s) no es lo mas sensato (ahora que estoy aoprendiendo un poco mas me estoy poniendo jodido ).
4- Por el momento, como hasta ahora, tiene a la venta los parlantes que tiene fabricados. va a fabricar dentro de uno 15 a 20 dias uno de 6'' de carcaza de aluminio y cono de celulosa, este estaria para ver o no...
5- Los t/s estan en la pagina de GB pero el problema esta en la variaciones de modelos que el mismo hace. 
Por el lado de Gb por el momento es todo lo que pude indagar. Me queda ir a Audifan y hablar a ver que sale. Bueno continuamos con el tema. Un saludo Sergio.


----------



## ranaway

Hola amigos, quisiera aportar algo, a Audifan le compre hace un tiempo ya los woofers de 8 pulgadas (celulosa y chapa) con los tweeters de 1 pulgada textil y el divisor para el tweeter, los arme en una caja creo de 22 litros que es la que ellos recomiendan (todo esto hace mas de 5-6 años no recuerdo bien, ya perdi los datos de Kuster..) para la epoca era lo mejor que arme, nada de mediciones pero en comparacion les cuento que mas adelante compre unos JBL N28II y los tonhalle los mataba tanto en extension de grabes como en potencia admisible, en agudos el JBL sonaba mas fuerte pro el otro era mas natural, en fin termine vendiendo los dos asi que no los puedo medir pero quede mas que conforme con su rendimiento, la calidad de fabricacion de los woofers me dejo muy conforme no asi de los tweeters que se desarmaban porque los tornillos frontales eran demasiado cortos, en fin, es mi experiencia, espero sirva para el post.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio! Buen laburo estás haciendo consiguiendo los datos con los fabricantes 



sergio rossi dijo:


> *1- Todavia no tiene una prduccion seriada de parlantes y sigue fabricando modelos distintos* si bien dice que se esta encaminado a fabricar en forma fija los de 10'' y 12'' los de 8'' los deja de fabricar y estaria fabricando varios modelos de 6''.


Ese es el principal problema de GB Audio, que al no ser producción seriada no hay estabilidad en los parámetros de los parlantes... 



sergio rossi dijo:


> 2- Le conte del proyecto pero no me facilitaria ningun parlante para medirlo (por lo menos a mi y por un lado es normal que desconfien?? )


No sé si es "normal" que desconfíen.. probablemente sí, pero al no ser producción seriada no tiene mucho caso analizar *UN *parlante...



sergio rossi dijo:


> 3- Su idea es sacar kit (parlantes y divisores) y venderlos de esa forma


Si...claro....y va a sonar pal pomo, por que no hay dos parlantes aptos para el mismo volumen de caja y mucho menos para el mismo punto de cruce, en particular por que son parlantes para cajas bass-reflex.



sergio rossi dijo:


> 3- Evidentemente no tiene problema en si compramos un parlante lo medimos y no nos gusta en modificarlo a nuestro gusto o bien cambiarlo por otro, pero si la idea es buscar un parlante standart no nos sirve, por otro lado comprarlo a ciegas sin ninguna medicion ( de resuesta en frecuencia, distorcion, aunque nos de los t/s) no es lo mas sensato *(ahora que estoy aoprendiendo un poco mas me estoy poniendo jodido )*.


   Es que así es como hay que ver las cosas!!!!



sergio rossi dijo:


> 4- Por el momento, como hasta ahora, tiene a la venta los parlantes que tiene fabricados. va a fabricar dentro de uno 15 a 20 dias uno de 6'' de carcaza de aluminio y cono de celulosa, este estaria para ver o no...


Pero es que es lo mismo...no hay constancia de parámetros entre diferentes lotes de producción (digo lotes por ser generoso....no la hay entre parlantes del mismo lote).



sergio rossi dijo:


> 5- Los t/s estan en la pagina de GB pero el problema esta en la variaciones de modelos que el mismo hace.


Tal cual....


----------



## sergio rossi

Muchas Gracias EZ.  sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

Mediciones del jahro brida de 4´´, si o si hay que modificarlo ya que tiene dos problemas grosos a 3.5 y 17khz. El resto esta muy bien por lo que sale:











Me olvide la curva de impedancia  :



Como pueden ver, a 3Khz hay una resonancia seria que repercute hasta en la curva de impedancia, por otro lado, para un tweeter sin cámara la fs esta muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

750 Hz de fs?????? Está cool el Jahro!
El problema de los 17kHz es casi inescuchable... el problema es en 3.5Khz y con el bardo de distorsión que se arma ahí, dudo que haya "parche electronico" que lo enderece. Me temo que hay que meterle mano a la estructura mecánica del tweeter....


----------



## juanfilas

Sep... hay que meter mano, por que me parece que con una simple modificación corregimos todo:
Fijate que a 3khz hay una resonancia mal (se ve en el CSD), la misma hace que antes la respuesta vaya bajando y de golpe suba, encima genera un quilombo de armónica que se recontra escucha (no saben como se nota). Pero, parece ser una resonancia del motor magnético, no del domo, calculo que modificándolo quedaría un tweeter muy bueno. La resonancia a 17khz si es verdad que no se escucha, pero estaría bueno sacarla, mas que nada por la ruptura que genera ahí...
Vamos con los pro y contras:

Pro:

-Buena distorsión armónica
-Buen CDS
-fs baja
-Barato (los compre a $65)
-Le metí caña y se la banco bien

Contras:

-Hay que meterle mano si o si
-Baja sensibilidad (no pasa de 88-90db)
-Casi no se consigue


----------



## AntonioAA

Pinta decente el tweetercito ...pero si no se consigue estamos igual que con el American Vox ... tampoco hay mas ( LPM ) 

Yo medi el AV 11 ... diafragma plastico ... NO le pude encontrar las Fs !!! . La Z sube parejito desde 500Hz ... y la respuesta es maso desde los 3Khz , lo que lo hace inviable para 2 vias ....


----------



## Iván Francisco

Habría que preguntar en electrónica Núñez...por suerte está a 3 cuandras de mi laburo...hoy a la tarde voy...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Sep... hay que meter mano, por que me parece que con una simple modificación corregimos todo:
> Fijate que a 3khz hay una resonancia mal (se ve en el CSD), la misma hace que antes la respuesta vaya bajando y de golpe suba, encima genera un quilombo de armónica que se recontra escucha (no saben como se nota). Pero, parece ser una resonancia del motor magnético, no del domo, calculo que modificándolo quedaría un tweeter muy bueno. La resonancia a 17khz si es verdad que no se escucha, pero estaría bueno sacarla, mas que nada por la ruptura que genera ahí...


Sep...en 3.5kHz me parece problema del motor, por que si fuera el domo no aparecería en la curva de impedancia. En 17kHz no tengo idea que es, pero ese sí parece ser el domo....no sé...


----------



## 2SC2922

Hola, tengo estos tweeters pero no quería subirlos hasta no medir la respuesta en frecuencia, me estoy armando un amplificador exclusivo para medir parlantes.

El JIG 2 del speaker workshop me funciona bien con el arta, limp, steps, pero estoy muy limitado sino puedo medir respuesta en frecuencia.

Este tweeter parece ideal para modificar, pero el mio no tiene la cámara en el centro, sino alrededor del perno.
Es el mismo tweeter jhr5020 pero la brida es ¡diferente!, el domo sobresale hacia afuera.
La Fs varia según como apretes los 4 tornillos de la brida.
En un rato subo la impedancia de los 4.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estaba viendo los parámetros T/S del tweeter Jahro, y lo "malo" que le veo es el Qts=1.57 ... es extremadamente alto (y típico de los tweeters de medio pelo, por que tengo unos Moon y tienen un Qts muuuy parecido). Eso jode mucho la dispersión horizontal y te obliga a cortarlos muy arriba (lo que no soluciona nada)... o a meter un notch para planchar el pico de impedancia tan violento que tiene y complicar el crossover.

Es al dope...no podemos escaparnos del KARMA...


----------



## juanfilas

Yo creo que modificandolo va a bajar el Qts.... 
2SC Yo tengo ambos modelos, si mal no recuerdo, el tuyo tiene un pico en unos 8khz bastante grande, pero... de 10 son 10 distintos jaja.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola muchachos:
lamentablemente soy portador de malas noticias, ese tweeter de 4" ya no existe mas, no lo importan mas (son chinos) debido a la política económica de público conocimiento. 
Estuve hablando con la gente de Electrónica Núñez (distribuidor oficial Jahro) y lo único que queda son los tweeters de cúpula de 3". Particularmente tengo 2 de esos andando en unos bafles hanxo de 6"  en mi laburo, solamente los uso para música funcional, no tengo siquiera los parámetros, pero fueron  "trabajosos" a la hora de cruzarlos.....en fin ...otra piedra en el camino....


----------



## alejandro electronica

Olvidensen de conseguir los tweeters Jahro o AV, no hay mas. Desde Marzo que no hay. Me intriga la calidad de los tweetes tohnhalle o Xonox, nunca los escuche. Gb importa o te vende los Av.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo creo que debemos encarar la produccion nacional !!! ... Fabriquemos un tweeter de diafragma de tiento , bobina de alambre San Martin ...faltaria saber si tenemos yacimientos de magnetita . 
Eso de querer escuchar agudos es por influencia foranea , joer!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Fabriquemos un tweeter de *diafragma de tiento* , *bobina de alambre San Martin* ...faltaria saber si tenemos yacimientos de magnetita .


 
Iba a hacer un comentario sobre un material para el diafragma, que si lo acariciás te convierte el tweeter en woofer ... pero va a quedar un poco ordinario


----------



## 2SC2922

Impedancia de 4 jhr5020 diferentes.

Parece que de este tweeter quedo solo un stock remanente, y si no lo traen es porque están en la aduana, y el negocio tiene que pagar mas caro para traerlo y arriesgarse a que no se lo compre nadie con el nuevo precio. Ademas no tiene tanta salida como los bala o piezo.

Cuando cambie la política esto se va acabar y se volverá a importar vifa, peerless, etc. Mientras tanto, o se paga mas caro, o nos arreglamos con lo que se consiga localmente.

Yo creo que la clave esta en armar un monitor 3 vías, con 2 vías los parlantes locales se quedan cortos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Sus comentarios sobre el noble material criollo son desestabilizantes, Profe 

Respecto al Qts de los tw , fijense que el AV modificado bajo de 1,8 a 1,2 ... estoy en tramite de modificar el 2do con agujero mayor y avellanado... esta en manos de Sergio.

Por otra parte , la forma de bajar Qts es con MAS IMAN .... ( aumentar Bl ) ya que la bobina no se puede tocar.
Sergio posee tecnologia para imantar y desimantar ... habria que ver si el iman ese soporta un flujo mayor para reforzar un poco el que tiene.O agregar otro....


----------



## 2SC2922

Creo que ya se toco el tema, pero otra solución (teóricamente bajando un escalón en calidad) serian los componentes de car-audio, que son un par de midwoofers con el tweeter y el crossover armado.
Lo único que hay que hacer es calcular la caja para el midwoofer, y seguramente mejorar el crossover de fabrica.
Lo bueno es que todas marcas de car-audio tienen varios modelos y precios, no habría tantos  problemas de disponibilidad porque boliches de caraudio hay en casi todos lados.
Lo malo es que aun siendo tweeters de domo la calidad es mas baja, y como están hechos para darles masa, lo mas grave seria que el midwoofer no enlace bien con el tweeter y el crossover sea de compromiso como para que no se fundan.


----------



## juanfilas

¿Los 150 pesos que piden por los thohalle es mucho para el proyecto? por que me parece que es el único que pueden conseguir todos, y si hacemos una compra en conjunto puede hacernos precio, no se quien viva cerca, pero si se lo propone hasta tal vez nos deje medir un tweeter y ver como anda...


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo me anoto con los tonhalle.... si nos los dejan medir mejor!!


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Si Ramiro, de poder... se puede, pero LAM habló de que quiere minimizar costos, así que tener que pagar en aduana el 50% de impuesto es...hummmmmmm.
> Si él no busca algo TOP TOP, es factible hacer algo suficientemente bueno si los parlantes locales responden mas o menos apropiadamente
> Vos ya sabés que los GB Audio tienen problemas casi imposibles de corregir sin usar ecualización activa, y aun así el parche tendría un costo...."alto", pero creo que Audifan también merece una oportunidad.
> 
> Alguna vez hablamos con Juan sobre la posibilidad de "pedir prestados" parlantes a las empresas locales, medirlos y publicar un diseño ajustado lo mejor posible a la realidad. Esto sería bueno por que la empresa podría usar los resultados para mejorar sus productos, y además, los DIYers de baffles tendrían alternativas, eficientes y relativamente económicas... pero bueno, fué una idea que no se dió todavía.



Buenas buenas. Vi luz y entré. ¿Qué problema tienen lo GB audio che, que yo arme hace un par de siglos un par y me resultaron buenisimos?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias, Con respecto a los audifan ((tonhallle), yo dispongo de un par de esos tweeter, y tambien vivo a pocas cuadras de esta gente, subì lo poco que pude medir del tweeter al post banco de datos, me comprometo en la semana a volver a medirlos y a subir nuevamente las graficas, con el speakerworkshop se puede medir distorsion, sino voy a tener que incursionar con el arta y dejarme de jod.. Bueno posteen lo que quieran que averigue en audifan asi en la semana me pego una corrida y lo consulto personalmente y tambien trato de escuchar algo de lo que tienen. un saludo. sergio.

KEbra lee el post en los mensajes de las dos paginas anteriores y vas a ver a lo que se refiere EZ. un saludo. sergio.


----------



## Kebra

Leído!

Bueno, entonces estamos al horno! Con un amigo queremos ponernos a fabricar hi-fi, solo por amor al audio, y si tenemos suerte vivir de eso... Pero me parece que el proveedor de parlantes no existe. Y fabricar parlantes "artesanalmente" no me cierra, caeríamos en el drama de que cada parlante tiene diferentes parámetros...
Me cortan las piernas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Bueno, entonces estamos al horno! Con un amigo queremos ponernos a fabricar hi-fi, solo por amor al audio, y si tenemos suerte vivir de eso... Pero me parece que el proveedor de parlantes no existe. Y fabricar parlantes "artesanalmente" no me cierra, caeríamos en el drama de que cada parlante tiene diferentes parámetros...
> Me cortan las piernas...


Pues vas a tener que hablar con "los amigos" de la AFIP para que te dejen comprar dólares para importar algunos parlantes...


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
De todas formas no es tan facil decir que queres armar hi-fi.
Yo de vez en cuando vendo y nunca digo que son Hi-Fi, porque para discriminar eso, deberias al menos mostrar una recta que muestre que en todo el espectro que reproduce (o rango de frecuencia), las variaciones no superan los -+ 3dB. Y eso nomas lo podes obtener teniendo el instrumental necesario, yo como carezco de este, en el armado/diseño me guio por los parametros thielle small. Y la verdad que yo soy bastante honesto, intento guiar al comprador y no se me da por hacer lo mismo que hacen las grandes empresas que a cualquier cosa le ponen Hi-fi, ultra alta definicion, sonido aglomerado con sensacion de bajos profundos (?) y el resto de patrañas que ponen.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Mientras espero el parlante , dado que NI el armazon se esta consiguiendo... empece con las cajas .
Dado el volumen tan chico que necesita el parlante ( 6-8 lts ) no habia tubo de sintonia que entrara decentemente , opté por hacer tipo laberinto ( de paso me gustan las sintonias exageradas ) .
Tambien voy a tener que hacer un tabique interno para reducir el volumen, sera separando el tweeter del woofer , ya que asi como veran tiene 12 lts . Sino no entraba nada . 

El woofer aun no lo perforé porque estoy esperando las mediciones con el parlante y el divisor ( ya esta terminado ) , como segun pruebas preliminares el retraso temporal era de 4 cm , tengo ya listas dos planchas adicionales para el frente . Iran biseladas a 45º para interferir lo menos posible con el tweeter . De ahi tambien que lo hice bastante alto .

Va fotito:



Critiquen sin miedo.....


----------



## hazard_1998

antonio, lo tuyo ya roza lo obseno!.. ... ¿cuando me saldrá a mi poder hacer esas cosas en madera?.... quiero que sepas que te envidio con todo mi ser... (sanamente hablando por supuesto )


----------



## AntonioAA

No es para tanto, hazard ! Lo principal es comprar las maderas ya cortadas , aqui hay un distribuidor de Masisa que te las da PERFECTAS en medidas y escuadra , asi que solo es cuestion de alinear bien y encolar...


----------



## cyverlarva

Espectacular como va eso, Antonio. Felicitaciones.


----------



## juanfilas

Lo que falta esta acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/arta-software-dudas-consultas-76624/

Lo moví ya que es un tema mas acorde a ese título.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo dije que era un off-topic ... si bien relacionado . Thx


----------



## AntonioAA

Aca hay primer fotito del baffle en pleno proceso ... 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/683863/


----------



## juanfilas

Viene muyyy bien eso Antonio!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Juan ! Como dije ahora viene lo peor... me esta costando el crossover . Tengo hechos L-R a 3000Hz y se portan mal. Hice unos intentos con notch y no mejora mucho. Voy para 3er. orden....


----------



## AntonioAA

Al menos las cajas. Voy a trabajar mas en el crossover si bien no estan midiendo mal.
La alineacion temporal quedó perfecta .
Los pinté con pintura de auto gris oscuro metalizado ... queda lindo pero la superfice tiene que estar perfecta , saltan todas las pequeñas imperfecciones y eso que tienen horas de lija .
A la oreja ... me gustan , son tan neutros que hasta aburridos resultan!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MUY BUENO!!!!!!
Que lindo acabado con esa pintura   lo voy a anotar para futura evaluación.
Y lo de "neutro" es nomal si has ajustado bien la frecuencia de cruce y la respuesta es mas o menos plana.
Felicitaciones!!!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias, Profe, un halago suyo es musica...
Anote lo que dije de la superficie... es MUY gua*** y cualquier bol***** se nota mucho despues....
Si bien el acabado es muy lindo .
Nota: Se llama "BASE UNIVERSAL COLORIN" ( esta entre la Nitro y la Acrilica ) . Lo bueno es que con la dilucion correcta y la presion del sople NO le afectó la humedad reinante cuando pinté , cosa que en nuestro querido Santa Fe es fundamental...


----------



## osk_rin

bonitos, y hablando de respuestas planas o neutras, a las personas como yo que solo escuchamos musica en minicomponentes sony panasonic etc, pienso que al escuchar algo como eso nos ha de desagradar su sonido jeje porque no sabemos apreciar lo bueno.

bonito y muy técnico trabajo AntonioAA  saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias, Profe, un halago suyo es musica...
> Anote lo que dije de la superficie... es MUY gua*** y cualquier bol***** se nota mucho despues....
> Si bien el acabado es muy lindo .
> Nota: Se llama "BASE UNIVERSAL COLORIN" ( esta entre la Nitro y la Acrilica ) . Lo bueno es que con la dilucion correcta y la presion del sople NO le afectó la humedad reinante cuando pinté , cosa que en nuestro querido Santa Fe es fundamental...


Gracias por la info! y basta con la hueva$%&@ "de profe" 
Si, ya había registrado que es muy sensible al acabado de la superficie así que tal vez habría que ponerle algún tipo de masilla (se me ocurre la de los chapistas) para dejarla "bien lisita".
Le diste alguna mano de sellador o algo así??? o le diste derecho sobre el MDF???

PD: Te falta describir el crossover y los datos de los parlantes   y ya va a quedar listo el proyecto...

PD2: Se escucha diferencia si te sentás en el piso o escuchás a la altura de los tweeters?


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Al menos las cajas. Voy a trabajar mas en el crossover si bien no estan midiendo mal.
> La alineacion temporal quedó perfecta .
> Los pinté con pintura de auto gris oscuro metalizado ... queda lindo pero la superfice tiene que estar perfecta , saltan todas las pequeñas imperfecciones y eso que tienen horas de lija .
> A la oreja ... me gustan , son tan neutros que hasta aburridos resultan!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77960


Definitivamente me encanta ese acabado, creo que lo copiaré descaradamente para un 2.1 que tengo en mi lista de proyectos 



osk_rin dijo:


> bonitos, y hablando de respuestas planas o neutras, a las personas como yo que solo escuchamos musica en minicomponentes sony panasonic etc, pienso que al escuchar algo como eso nos ha de desagradar su sonido jeje porque no sabemos apreciar lo bueno.


Esos equipos vienen con una coloración para realzar los bajos, los altos y tirar los medios a niveles del sótano  Pero para un estudio la cosa es diferente, deben ser lo mas neutrales posibles para evitar resultados extraños


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Al menos las cajas. Voy a trabajar mas en el crossover si bien no estan midiendo mal.
> La alineacion temporal quedó perfecta .
> Los pinté con pintura de auto gris oscuro metalizado ... queda lindo pero la superfice tiene que estar perfecta , saltan todas las pequeñas imperfecciones y eso que tienen horas de lija .
> A la oreja ... me gustan , son tan neutros que hasta aburridos resultan!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77960


 
Ojo que si aburren podes estar teniendo un problema en muy alta frecuencia, es la parte mas compleja de ajustar ya que, es imposible de medir, si esta midiendo plano de 10 a 20khz, probá subir o bajar 4db la respuesta en esa zona, vas a ver como cambia radicalmente la percepción de todo el registro.

Osk_rin: No creas que es tan así, yo tengo varias reuniones en las que, gente que escuchaba solamente el en minicomponente, cuando escucha el sistema bien afinado no lo puede creer y después solo dicen "quiero tirar el AIWA por la ventana" 

A veces el sonido bien ecualizado (real o fiel, llamalo como quieras) choca, pero en dos minutos te das cuenta que suena como debe ser, y no lo querés cambiar mas, y no estoy hablando de escuchar en tu casa, hay boliches (por lo menos acá en Bs. As. véase "Pacha") que suenan muy, pero muy bien, el problema es que literalmente "clipea" el oído  (no es joda), pero si prestas atención, esta sonando perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Vamos por partes: Respecto a lo de Juan ... la respuesta "altisima" no es una locura , no olvidar el tweeter que es , modificado y todo ... llega bien hasta 10KHz y cae... Digo "aburrido" porque no tiene esos graves booming ( diria que les falta un poquito , con Sub andan genial ) ni ese brillito a 3KHz que los hace mas "claritos" ... no se si me explico .
Falta pulir el crossover aun y medir mas . Hay un piquito en 5-6KHz que quiero aplastar un poco.
Cuando me de por satisfecho publico todo ... Especialmente el "time align" que me enorgullece!!

Respecto a terminación , aprovechen, que tuve acciones en mi juventud en un taller de autos :

- Tapé yerros y agujeritos con cola con aserrín 
- Al MDF le di primero un par de manos de cola diluida ( es lo mejor para pararle la absorción ) . Queda dura la superficie y se lija muy bien.
- Tapé ranuritas pequeñas con Masilla COLORADA ( la de autos ) , OJO con esta que se adelgaza mucho, hay que aplicar capas MUY FINAS y varias . Deberia haber usado la Masilla Plastica ( es resina poliester con talco industrial ) , pero no tenia . La colorada solo sirve para rayas de lija y esas cosas ....
- Le di una mano generosa con laca Nitro que tenia de antes a pincel .
-Mucha lija !!! ( #240 - # 320 ) entre todas las etapas.

- OTRA: Fundamental la dilución correcta con buen thinner , presion ALTA ( 50-60lbs) y ABANICO ANCHO. Y no mojar demasiado entre manos...

....Y aun asi me quedaron algunas imperfecciones !! 
Es una pintura que NO TIENE CUERPO... no rellena nada... espero les sea util....

PD: Tengo un par de AIWAs que me regalaron y SON PARA TIRARLOS POR LA VENTANA!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

juanfilas dijo:


> Osk_rin: No creas que es tan así, yo tengo varias reuniones en las que, gente que escuchaba solamente el en minicomponente, cuando escucha el sistema bien afinado no lo puede creer y después solo dicen "quiero tirar el AIWA por la ventana"
> A veces el sonido bien ecualizado (real o fiel, llamalo como quieras) choca, pero en dos minutos te das cuenta que suena como debe ser, y no lo querés cambiar mas, y no estoy hablando de escuchar en tu casa, hay boliches (por lo menos acá en Bs. As. véase "Pacha") que suenan muy, pero muy bien, el problema es que literalmente "clipea" el oído  (no es joda), pero si prestas atención, esta sonando perfectamente. Saludos.


Concuerdo completamente. Esos equipos no están diseñados para sonar bien, sino sonar fuerte. Actualmente mi ampli cumple con lo que requiero, tiene un buen nivel de distorsión (0,08% ~ 1Khz) y una buena respuesta en frecuencias (10Hz ~ 30Khz luego de la modificación). Ademas de eso soy pobre como para comprarme un Accuphase 


AntonioAA dijo:


> PD: Tengo un par de AIWAs que me regalaron y SON PARA TIRARLOS POR LA VENTANA!!!!


Sacale antes el transformador, el disipador, semiconductores que valgan la pena, etc, etc, etc


----------



## AntonioAA

Les dije que me gustaba como habia dado el time-align , y como tambien dije , esta es la forma mas facil de corregirlo , al menos en este perfil de baffle . 
Y tambien repito : SE NOTA LA DIFERENCIA . 
Estuve haciendo gimnasia escuchando a distintas alturas y el direccion horizontal a los dos parlantes hay un "sweet spot" de unos 15º muy agradable . 
Van mediciones ya con divisor incorporado . NO vario mucho que con los parlantes solos como hice al principio.


----------



## 2SC2922

Buenísima terminación Antonio, esos monitores duran para toda la vida.
Te hago una consulta, cuando alineaste, ¿Apuntaste el micrófono en el eje del tweeter o entre los dos drivers?


----------



## juanfilas

Muy buena la alineación!

2sc: Cuando uno mide tiene que tomar un criterio y mantenerlo, por ejemplo, si la altura de nuestras orejas va a quedar entre el woofer y el tweeter, medis en esa posición, ya que si medís en otra el resultado va a ser distinto, si nuestra oreja  queda a la altura del tweeter, medimos todo a esa altura.

El problema es cuando no sabes a que altura va a ir ubicada la caja, entoces decidis "en este bafle x vamos a medir a la altura x" pero el que los evalúe despues, tiene que medir a esa misma altura ¿me explico?


----------



## AntonioAA

2SC: La linea de medicion es la media entre ambos... Afortunadamente ( era el riesgo y me hizo medir bastante ) no quedaron tan lejos uno de otro . Hice todos los controles que el borde a 45º no afectara al tweeter ( publique las graficas con y sin el chanfle ) 

Que quedaron solidos...no lo duden ... pesan bastante!! van a soportar varios cataclismos , si hay un terremoto los van a encontrar enteros bajo los escombros de mi casa!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

No es por nada... pero termino de ver que YA me los copiaron!!!

http://www.audiohum.es/epages/audio...ctPath=/Shops/audiohum_es/Products/1420100001


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> No es por nada... pero termino de ver que YA me los copiaron!!!
> 
> http://www.audiohum.es/epages/audio...ctPath=/Shops/audiohum_es/Products/1420100001



  
Te vas a hacer RICOOOOOO!!!!!! Vendéselos a los audiofools...solo valen 800 EUROS


----------



## ranaway

AntonioAA dijo:


> No es por nada... pero termino de ver que YA me los copiaron!!!
> 
> http://www.audiohum.es/epages/audio...ctPath=/Shops/audiohum_es/Products/1420100001



No es copia estan "inspirados"... el problema esta si se te quema un tweeter tenes que arrancarle el frente para sacarlo, pero el resto esta muy parecido... Se ve que tambien tuvieron en cuenta la distancia entre los centros de los drivers para una mejor respuesta fuera del eje. (igual me gustan mas los tuyos 100% argentinos)

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

JUA!!! ... gracias gente
Solo me queda encontrar algun audiofool dispuesto....


----------



## Ratmayor

ezavalla dijo:


> Te vas a hacer RICOOOOOO!!!!!! Vendéselos a los audiofools...solo valen 800 EUROS





AntonioAA dijo:


> JUA!!! ... gracias gente
> Solo me queda encontrar algun audiofool dispuesto....


 Definitivamente es facil hacerse rico con los audiofilos, fabricas algo que quede bonito, no importa si de verdad funciona, le inventas que usaste componentes traidos de marte, les pones un precio astronómico y listo, se vende como pan caliente


----------



## hazard_1998

antonio, no es plagio, es homenaje!


----------



## juanfilas

disculpen que no este de acuerdo, pero esos monitores que postearon tienen como woofers unos C-Quenze 18H52 que salen fortuna y unos tweeter Morel MDT-30S, con 800 euros no compran dos de esos woofer y dos tweeters ni a palos, ¿raro no?


----------



## 2SC2922

juanfilas dijo:


> El problema es cuando no sabes a que altura va a ir ubicada la caja, entoces decidis "en este bafle x vamos a medir a la altura x" pero el que los evalúe despues, tiene que medir a esa misma altura ¿me explico?



Listo, ya me quedo claro, la verdad hay muchas cosas a tener en cuenta y que hay que definir de ante mano y no es tan fácil como parece.


----------



## AntonioAA

Por fin pude medir los bafflecitos terminados ( uno de ellos, bah )
Observaciones y atenuantes:
No puedo pasar de 50/60cm de distancia porque mi "sala de medicion" como ya he dicho es deplorable , vibra TODO y SE ESCUCHA ....

- Esta es la medicion con 1W 50cm , lo mas aceptable posible .

Conste que es SIN "smoothing" , cruda tal cual salió ...

MOLESTA: un "dip" a 600Hz inexplicable  y esos picos de distorsion de 2da y 3ra. armonica 

Creo que mucho mas no se puede pedir . 


Hasta la proxima.....


----------



## hazard_1998

AntonioAA dijo:


> Por fin pude medir los bafflecitos terminados ( uno de ellos, bah )
> Observaciones y atenuantes:
> No puedo pasar de 50/60cm de distancia porque mi "sala de medicion" como ya he dicho es deplorable , vibra TODO y SE ESCUCHA ....
> 
> - Esta es la medicion con 1W 50cm , lo mas aceptable posible .
> 
> Conste que es SIN "smoothing" , cruda tal cual salió ...
> 
> MOLESTA: un "dip" a 600Hz inexplicable  y esos picos de distorsion de 2da y 3ra. armonica
> 
> Creo que mucho mas no se puede pedir .
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78183
> 
> Hasta la proxima.....


antonio, estoy siguiendo muy de cerca lo que estas haciendo, sobre todo lo que medis con el arta (le compre el mic behringer, la plaquita ART USB Dual Pre y demases a Juanfilas) y estoy tratando de agarrarle la mano al arta soft, pregunto, esa medicion, la hiciste con ruido rosa? pregunto, si medis haciendo un sweep, aparece el mismo dip?


----------



## AntonioAA

NO!!! Medi con Steps ( uno de la Trilogía Arta ) ... esta hecho para esto . 
Son senoidales crecientes ...lento y aburrido . 
El Arta en si es mejor para otras cosas ( salas, con eso hice la medicion del time-align , comparacion de microfonos , etc ) 
El dip que se observa... tengo que seguir probando , no descarto que sea un rebote cancelatorio  de algo alrededor ( tiene una long. de onda de 60cm ) . Conste que aclare que mi "measurement room"--> SUCKS!!
Ya a 1m aparecen otros dips y ni hablar si subo potencia !
Esa que mostré es lo mejorcito que logré , pero limitado por cuestiones ambiente .... 
El dip fue repetitivo en distintas circunstancias , justamente por eso no me gusta . 
Tambien varié la posicion "de escucha" del microfono ... la que muestro es justamente a la altura del chanfle de los baffles, coincidente con la alineacion temporal.
Conste que tambien hice probadita rapida con TrueRTA y otro soft que me gusta bastante que es de Ymec Corp , del cual tengo una demo . No es tan completo como el Arta pero no mide tan diferente y es muy rapido.....

Ademas , fijense lo que se puede lograr con componentes totalmente Berreta , conos, suspensiones etc de lo mas chinoca ... en el medio el GRAN OFICIO de mi amigo Sergio Guillen de Taller Santafesino de Parlantes ( bien merecido el chivo ) , que ha tenido paciencia infinita a mis roturas de genitales .
Seria mejorable el sorround , que no es demasiado elastico , la suspension podria ser un poco mas blanda para el tremendo iman que tiene , podria ser menor incluso para subir un poco el Qts , si bien da como los "Super Parlantes" de afuera.
Sirva esto para la Knowledge Base del foro...


----------



## juanfilas

muy pero pero muy bien Antonio 
La respuesta quedo excelente y ese valle a 600hz se puede deber a varios factores, pero dudo que se escuche mucho...
Los picos de armónica son normales midiendo a esa distancia, tenes que corroborar si son de bafle en si midiendo en campo cercano, sino, es por vibraciones en la sala.

Veo que le diste una pendiente positiva a la respuesta, esto suena muy bien en salas bastante absorbentes, aunque a la gente suele gustarle mucho también en salas brillantes.

Realmente te felicito, te has mandado un laburo de PTM


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches Antonio, exelente tu trabajo, mis mas sinceras felicitaciones !!!!!  vamos por los que no somos fan del futbol...     un fuerte abrazo. sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antonio: BIEN AHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    
Una verdadera obra de arte y de bajo costo  , y un descule importante de mediciones y ajustes.
Que te puedo decir...?  
Ahora, yo empezaría a secar la mente pidiéndote mediciones de dispersión lateral y up-down para localizar el lobulo de radiación y ver que tan inclinado está ... pero bueno, mejor me voy antes de que mandés a la ##$%@3...

Y antes de irme, te mando de nuevo una gran: FELICITACIONES!!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Gente!! 
Un lujo compartir estas cositas con Uds.

Zavalla: las mediciones del lobulo te las prometo ... pero mas tarde, ahora tengo que encarar el rediseño de las columnitas del living aprovechando que tengo con que reemplazarlas.

... Y si sigo escuchando pitidos del Steps ... ME VAN A INTERNAR!!!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Va quedando eso Antonio,siempre sigo el hilo en silencio

Lo del Steps es verdad!!! jajaaj despues de tanto medir te vuelve loco y ni hablar de mi mujer  otra vez con eso!!! jaja


----------



## osk_rin

como no puedo conseguir parlantes decentes acá en mi ciudad, estuve revisando alternativas y me encontré con estos parlantes de audio car, haber que les parecen a los entendidos de los parlantes
dejo acontinuación los links de dos marcas distintas que puedo comprar, se tratan de unos focal y jbl
información general de los focal:
http://www.focal.com/es/audio-coche/altavoz/2-vias-kit/165-a1.php

hoja de datos:
http://www.focal.com/files/fiche-technique-165a1.pdf

información general de los jbl, sin detalles técnicos porque no hay hoja de datos en la web:
http://www.jbl.com/estore/jbl/us/product/productDetails.jsp?pid=GTO608C

agradecería mucho sus opiniones 

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Y vos te quejas que no consigues !! ... si supieras lo que hay aqui ahora..

Aqui siempre se consideró mal a los parlantes de auto pero yo siempre los he apreciado .
Con algo muy inferior a eso que muestras, hice esto:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/703694/ _
y me tienen muy satisfecho . 

Los tweeters incorporados los desconecté y puse un tweeter Vifa , que es otra cosa .


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias antonio, esos parlantes los mandaria pedir, pero aqui mismo en mexico las focal me salen en 107 dolares y las jbl 92 dolares, lastima que no tengan parametros las jbl como para compararlas. 
como las focal si tienen parametros pues las simule en el winisd y resulto lo siguiente:





imagen tamaño completo: http://i49.tinypic.com/66w9c4.png
como las ven? sera bueno comprarlas, o compro las jbl y despues que las mida, me llevo una grata o mala sorpresa 

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los parlantes Focal son conocidos por ser "buenos" según la opinión de muchos audiófilos. Desde ya podés ir viendo que vas a usar una *caja bass-reflex de 60 litros*...que es bastante grande, pero que llega sin problemas a los 35Hz, con lo que estarías bien cubierto en reproducción de graves. El asunto es buscar un tweeter que sea adecuado para acompañar este parlante, y a decir verdad, abría que medir la respuesta de ese parlante para saber donde cortarlo, por que 107 obamas es poco dinero, y si lo vas a gastar, deberías hacerlo de la mejor manera posible.


----------



## osk_rin

aqui esta su hoja de datos con las graficas de respuesta y esas cosas, encuanto al tweeter estos parlantes son un set de medios de dos vias.
ah, con la caja, ya que son unos parlantes bonitos, los bafles los hago unas torres y asunto arreglado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmmmmm.... hay algo raro ahí....
Con una Fs de 78 Hz es imposible bajar a 35Hz en bass-reflex sin ecualización electrónica, así que hay algo que has hecho mal.. probablemente las unidades o los parámetros (o ambos) del WinISD.
Esos parlantes son unos mid-high, así que te falta el woofer para hacer una columnas, y no vas a poder cortarlos (según la curva de respuesta del fabricante) por encima de los 2kHz, así que vas a necesitar un tweeter con una Fs bastante baja.


----------



## osk_rin

Tal vez tenga razón que me haya equivocado al ingresar los datos al winisd, aunque revisando mejor la hoja de datos viene la *SUGGESTED APPLICATION 

*


----------



## 2SC2922

Como estas osk_rin, estando en Mexico, ¿no te conviene encargarte un par de midwoofers Peerless HDS?, tendrías bajos decentes y llegas bien arriba para muchos tweeters.


----------



## osk_rin

2SC2922 dijo:


> Como estas osk_rin, estando en Mexico, ¿no te conviene encargarte un par de midwoofers Peerless HDS?, tendrías bajos decentes y llegas bien arriba para muchos tweeters.



pues en mexico no se consiguen en ningun lado esos parlantes, necesito traerlos de obamalandia, y estava dandole una revision a estos peerless:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=264-1074

y a estos dayton:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=295-372

es la unica manera que puedo conseguir parlantes de calidad, y aunque los peerless me salen igual que los focal, tengo que pagar envio, e importacion que me saldrian al doble en canto a precio


----------



## AntonioAA

El kit parece lindo osk_rin ... no le pidas mas de lo que es... habras visto que la "suggested application" dice CAJA CERRADA de 30 lts..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> El kit parece lindo osk_rin ... no le pidas mas de lo que es... habras visto que la "suggested application" dice CAJA CERRADA de 30 lts..


Seee.....caja sellada y una F3 de 74Hz con una Fs de 78Hz...hummmmmmmmm....tiene un olor a cuento....


----------



## FЯANCO

osk_rin dijo:


> pues en mexico no se consiguen en ningun lado esos parlantes, necesito traerlos de obamalandia, y estava dandole una revision a estos peerless:
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=264-1074
> 
> y a estos dayton:
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=295-372
> 
> es la unica manera que puedo conseguir parlantes de calidad, y aunque los peerless me salen igual que los focal, tengo que pagar envio, e importacion que me saldrian al doble en canto a precio



Si buscas en la pag de ML, checa las marcas DLS, CDT audio, Hertz (aunque son algo mas caros) y por su puesto Morel, las he probado personalmente y ufff... pero instaladas en autos, solamente las DLS en un invento que hice con la ayuda de un buen amigo, las escuchamos en una sala y la verdad quedamos sorprendidos por la respuesta


----------



## osk_rin

otra vez yo 

que les parecen estos pioneer?
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-BS22-LR

o seran mejor las polk? 
http://www.polkaudio.com/products/t15

las pioneer cuestan 20doares mas.


----------



## AntonioAA

Increible que consigas esos precios! 
Como no los conozco, hablo de oficio:

- Los Polk han sido mencionados como muy buenos y naturales aqui ...
- Los Pioneer siempre me han gustado los de auto , puede que no sean los mas HiFi del mundo pero alguna cosa inmedible tienen.

Sin medir o al menos escuchar no puedo decirte. Si los precios fueran asi aqui , me compraba uno de cada uno para compararlos !!!


----------



## osk_rin

pues no los consigo en mexico a esos precios, pero vivo a unas 6 horas de la frontera con obamalandia, un primos vive en la frontera y seguido va de compras, y cuza a mcallen texas, ahi esta un conglomrtado de tiendas llamado mall, y en el esta best buy y es donde estan a esos precios, si todo sale bien le pido que me traiga los polk 

gracias antonio siempre atento


----------



## fermin luna

Che.... buenas y buenas. Les hago una pregunta, como les fue con los audifiel al final? Porque estoy interesado en hacerles un bafle tipo "línea de transmisión" a unos 8hx que tengo... los compré porque me parecieron gauchitos...tipo fullrange bien baratos...Noble producto para el precio que tienen -es mi opinión-. 

Alguien pudo chequear los datos T/S que les mandaron desde audifiel al final? y de los 6hx? 

Me encantó el hilo  Saludos a todos


----------



## AntonioAA

No se de nadie que haya armado con audifiel ... ya que vas a encarar algo bien hecho, no te animas a medirlos?


----------



## fermin luna

sí! de hecho empecé por querer hacer la herramienta (esa que lleva un tl072 y que está en pcpaudio(dot)com)...aún sin nociones básicas de cómo se hace, animarme me animo.  

lo que pasa es que acá en mi ciudad no se consigue ese integrado, y tendría que ir a rosario o capital federal...y nada, es todo así acá. es una ciudad chica, es así con todo. ohmmm.

ni bien consiga algo lo publico aquí mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo

fermin luna dijo:


> sí! de hecho empecé por querer hacer la herramienta (esa que lleva un tl072 y que está en pcpaudio(dot)com)...aún sin nociones básicas de cómo se hace, animarme me animo.
> 
> lo que pasa es que acá en mi ciudad no se consigue ese integrado, y tendría que ir a rosario o capital federal...y nada, es todo así acá. es una ciudad chica, es así con todo. ohmmm.
> 
> ni bien consiga algo lo publico aquí mismo.



Aquí en el Foro tienes una herramienta mas sencilla.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/


----------



## ernestogn

fermin luna dijo:


> sí! de hecho empecé por querer hacer la herramienta (esa que lleva un tl072 y que está en pcpaudio(dot)com)...aún sin nociones básicas de cómo se hace, animarme me animo.
> 
> lo que pasa es que acá en mi ciudad no se consigue ese integrado, y tendría que ir a rosario o capital federal...y nada, es todo así acá. es una ciudad chica, es así con todo. ohmmm.
> 
> ni bien consiga algo lo publico aquí mismo.



no hay Tl072? , ninguno de los dos tenia?


----------



## fermin luna

ernestogn dijo:


> no hay Tl072? , ninguno de los dos tenia?



cuál es el segundo?

Fogonazo, ahí lo estoy estudiando. veo que el asunto de calcular la masa es un poco delicado y tal vez también requiera un viaje a rosario... pero lo voy a hacer!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Lee bien el hilo... le pegas un imancito de un lado y una chapa del otro ...maravilla!


----------



## fermin luna

claro, pero el punto si no me equivoco es conocer exactamente la masa del imancito y la chapa... verdad?


----------



## AntonioAA

justamente eso !


----------



## osk_rin

Encontre estas pequeñinas que les parecen?
pienso que sonaran mucho mejor que las que tengo actualmente que no son demarca ni nada


----------



## fermin luna

AntonioAA dijo:


> justamente eso !



es muy interesante el hilo que me sugirió Fogonazo, sobre todo por las observaciones de los muchos piolas que hicieron las pruebas y verificaron que funciona ok. de modo que en honor a ellos y a éste mismo hilo y sus brillantes colaboradores voy a procurarme una pequeña balanza, los imanes; armar todo para hacerlo y compartir con la comunidad los resultados para los 8hx. 

como les decía, mi intención es armar dos cajas tipo "línea de transmisión" si bien con parlantes nacionales de $150.- sé que los resultados serán insuficientes para lo que se propone este hilo, ("monitores hi-fi"), pero los parlantes al menos en escuchas preliminares "tienen alma"

...y como conviene considerar, que más importante que unos buenos parlantes es tener una buena relación con los que se tiene...mi idea es hacer lo mejor posible con esa configuración, y poder monitorear al menos un rango de frecuencias de radio de 60hz a 16khz dignamente sin gastar plata. 

a propósito de esto, estuve pensando en utilizar madera de pino en lugar del estándar MDF. luego la idea más fuerte en esta variante fue pensar la tabla frontal donde irá montado el parlante; de pino y lo demás MDF. ahora, ayer hablando con un músico de largo y respetable oficio, me sugirió fenólico de 17mm como máximo. qué harían ustedes?


----------



## AntonioAA

fermin: el pino ES UNA PORQUERIA! . el MDF es pesadito y optimo para lo que queres hacer . Los fenolicos que yo conozco .. son malos , excepto para uso profesional que no debe ser tan pesado y poder llevar y traer , se entiende? .
Como es un gabinete que NO ESTA SOMETIDO A PRESIONES EXTREMAS , podes usar materiales mas finos. Pero te recomiendo MDF 18mm  . Distinto un bass reflex o peor aun , caja sellada.


----------



## fermin luna

18mm no es fino. en mdf diría que es un grueso estándar bien. "grueso". 

se tiene. 

asíque por ahora el diseño viene siendo tipo "voight pipe", probablemente en mdf de 18mm y con lana de vidrio. ventilada o cerrada, que las mediciones tiren el centro  ojalá suenen centradas! Ω


----------



## AntonioAA

Me alegro que te des el gusto de experimentar con eso ...he leido bastante pero nunca me lagué a probarlas yo . 
Te aclaro una cosa : NO son lo mas HiFi del mundo , tienen serios problemas de resonancias y cancelaciones.
He visto pocos diseños bien planteados .
Y FIJATE BIEN donde/como ponen el aislante ...no es asi nomas como un baffle comun .
Otra: la lana de vidrio esta desaconsejada. Mejor usa fieltro del que venden para debajo de las alfombras de auto . Se consigue y no es tan caro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fermin luna dijo:


> como les decía, mi intención es armar dos cajas tipo "línea de transmisión" si bien con parlantes nacionales de $150.- sé que los resultados serán insuficientes para lo que se propone este hilo, ("monitores hi-fi"), pero los parlantes al menos en escuchas preliminares "tienen alma"


El precio de los parlantes es bastante irrelevante en comparación con los parámetros del mismo y las características de radiación que posean.... de hecho, $150 es bastante caro a valores internacionales (maso U$S 30 al oficial y por menos de ese precio hay excelentes parlantes ... un problema aparte es el bardo de los dolares y la importación )



fermin luna dijo:


> ...y como conviene considerar, que más importante que unos buenos parlantes es tener una buena relación con los que se tiene...mi idea es hacer lo mejor posible con esa configuración, y poder monitorear al menos un rango de frecuencias de radio de 60hz a 16khz dignamente sin gastar plata.


Para saber que tan bueno es lo que vas a lograr con esos parlantes no te queda otra que medirlos. Si vas a construir unas voight-pipes... los parámetros T/S como que no tienen tanta importancia explícita (las voight-pipes se inventaron 40 años antes del paper de Richard Small ), pero necesitás saber al menos la Fs para estimar que tan abajo en frecuencia van a responder...por que los parlantes Rango Extendido no son particularmente buenos cerca o por debajo de los 100 a 120Hz.. 
Por otra parte, no vas a poder modelar el comportamiento de los baffles con las herramientas normales/simples y probablemente vas a tener que caer en cosas como el HornResp o verduras similares, las cuales no se que tan buenas/precisas son en los modelos que arman y en tu caso en particular .... mas allá de que dudo que las voight-pipes sean tan buenas como dicen con cualquier parlante
Por ultimo, los parlantes argentinos son "rango extendido" y no "rango completo (full range)", así que dudo que puedas llegar a los 16kHz que pretendés con una buena respuesta en frecuencia (por lo general suelen ya estar atenuando y con algunas resonancias importantes que hay que "matar"). De todas maneras, el principal potencial de estos parlantes se dá en el rango medio, donde suelen tener una excelente respuesta (generalizando ) y ya que el oído humano es mas sensible en esa zona es probable que te termine gustando "como suenan"....

*PD:* Estos comentarios no son para pinchar el globo, pero tengo algo de experiencia con parlantes RE ya que mis baffles actuales (muy prontos a volar) usan unos RE625 de Tonhalle que "suenan" muy bien en los medios aún cuando la respuesta en frecuencia no es taaan buena, pero tuve que usar un tweeter para los agudos y ecualizar electrónicamente la respuesta de BF del baffle completo para que se comporten como lo hacen ahora.
Ergo: _No hay que dar por el pito mas de lo que el pito vale..._


----------



## fermin luna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El precio de los parlantes es bastante irrelevante en comparación con los parámetros del mismo y las características de radiación que posean.... de hecho, $150 es bastante caro a valores internacionales (maso U$S 30 al oficial y por menos de ese precio hay excelentes parlantes ... un problema aparte es el bardo de los dolares y la importación )[/I]



brillante observación! 

con "barato" me quería referir a... o sea, en el marco de lo que el hilo propone...algo de la calidad más alta posible al coste más bajo posible, sería eso. 150 pesos. son dos kilos y medio de pan y media docena de huevos 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para saber que tan bueno es lo que vas a lograr con esos parlantes no te queda otra que medirlos. Si vas a construir unas voight-pipes... los parámetros T/S como que no tienen tanta importancia explícita (las voight-pipes se inventaron 40 años antes del paper de Richard Small ),




igual vale decir, que si tenemos la suerte de contar con herramientas que permitan mejorar el invento...40 años después, sería poco inteligente desaprovecharlo. supongo que no cualquier voight pipe da lo mismo con un mismo parlante.  

cuando las arme tendré una noción real, y podré dar cuenta de. por ahora voy viendo que me gustan porque reúnen varios criterios fundamentales para un buen bafle: litraje, sintonía, paredes no paralelas. y lo mejor: son simples. simple siempre es bueno, y parecen de las más simples, sin caer en la caja típica cuadrada. 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por otra parte, no vas a poder modelar el comportamiento de los baffles con las herramientas normales/simples y probablemente vas a tener que caer en cosas como el HornResp o verduras similares, las cuales no se que tan buenas/precisas son en los modelos que arman y en tu caso en particular .... mas allá de que dudo que las voight-pipes sean tan buenas como dicen con cualquier parlante
> Por ultimo, los parlantes argentinos son "rango extendido" y no "rango completo (full range)", así que dudo que puedas llegar a los 16kHz que pretendés con una buena respuesta en frecuencia (por lo general suelen ya estar atenuando y con algunas resonancias importantes que hay que "matar"). De todas maneras, el principal potencial de estos parlantes se dá en el rango medio, donde suelen tener una excelente respuesta (generalizando ) y ya que el oído humano es mas sensible en esa zona es probable que te termine gustando "como suenan"....[/I]



mi interés es que suenen consistentes. todo bien con las frecuencias altas, pero los problemas de fase me rompen soberanamente. los 8hx estuve probando con música abstracta (alva noto & ryuichi sakamoto), y se escucha todo. si bien el "rango completo" en rigor es "extendido", al menos preliminarmente es suficiente. insisto, lo que quiero es consistencia y dentro de un rango de FM. después, de 120Hz para abajo...subwoofer y como dicen acá: "¡a lavarse las patas!"

para monitorear frecuencias altas, auriculares o unos jbl chiquitos que hay acá me sirven. 

los voy a usar en casa para ver la tele, si hay lugar. sino los dejo en la radio para monitorear bandas y cosas...además, si me va bien quiero hacer un taller y explicar cómo se hacen. espero con toda que anden bien, porque en mi ciudad no se consigue nada mejor y si consigo, no contribuye en nada a éste hilo :buenpost:

comparto con ustedes el feibu de mi radio por si la quieren conocer, facebook.com/siruneruruguay 
(concepción del uruguay, provincia de entre ríos... argentina). 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *PD:* Estos comentarios no son para pinchar el globo, pero tengo algo de experiencia con parlantes RE ya que mis baffles actuales (muy prontos a volar) usan unos RE625 de Tonhalle que "suenan" muy bien en los medios aún cuando la respuesta en frecuencia no es taaan buena, pero tuve que usar un tweeter para los agudos y ecualizar electrónicamente la respuesta de BF del baffle completo para que se comporten como lo hacen ahora.
> Ergo: _No hay que dar por el pito mas de lo que el pito vale..._



ta bueno, todo sirve! Tonhalle sale el doble que audifiel, asique cierro los ojos!! gracias por dejarme participar en el post


----------



## diegomj1973

fermin luna dijo:


> 18mm no es fino. en mdf diría que es un grueso estándar bien. "grueso".
> 
> se tiene.
> 
> asíque por ahora el diseño viene siendo tipo "voight pipe", probablemente en mdf de 18mm y con lana de vidrio. ventilada o cerrada, que las mediciones tiren el centro  ojalá suenen centradas! Ω



Si te encaminás por esa línea de diseño, te recomiendo dar un vistazo a las páginas que citan a Martin J. King (es una seria referencia en el tema).

Es interesante notar cómo varía la longitud física de la línea acorde al ensanchamiento, mantenimiento o estrechamiento de la sección transversal de su ducto en todo su recorrido comparado a la sección efectiva de emisión del parlante. Con el ensanchamiento o estrechamiento del ducto a lo largo de su recorrido, lográs adicionalmente caras no paralelas (minimizás los efectos de las ondas estacionarias que puedan producirse). Hay que prever, en casos de estrechamientos excesivos, posibles turbulencias de salida. En mi caso particular, mantuve sección transversal.

El damping interno es todo un tema y no se coloca como en las bass reflex: suele utilizarse (generalmente) en aprox. 2/3 del primer recorrido (iniciando desde el parlante o extremo cerrado) y uno de sus efectos es un "suavizado" de la respuesta en frecuencia. Atenúa ligeramente los graves, también.

Una cosa importantísima a tener en cuenta es el offset que le otorgues a la posición final del parlante respecto al extremo cerrado (en mi caso particular, funcionó muy bien 0,1 lambda). Ese valor puede extenderse hasta 0,14 lambda. Su principal función es suavizar la respuesta en frecuencia.

Mucha cantidad de plegaduras (en la longitud total de la línea) apartan el comportamiento de la línea del ideal (por los inevitables cambios o saltos de sección transversal). En mi caso, empleé una sola plegadura (inevitable por su longitud total física de 3,27 metros) implementada con materiales flexibles (para no alterar la sección).

Se efectúa correción de extremo también: surgen una longitud física y una longitud efectiva.

Las líneas de transmisión te pueden permitir bajar hasta 1/3 de octava por debajo de la fs al aire libre del parlante.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fermin luna dijo:


> igual vale decir, que si tenemos la suerte de contar con herramientas que permitan mejorar el invento...40 años después, sería poco inteligente desaprovecharlo. supongo que no cualquier voight pipe da lo mismo con un mismo parlante.


Es que dudo mucho que exista algún estudio medianamente serio sobre el uso de T/S en ese tipo de baffles. Yo he leído algo para el diseño de horns y Transmission Lines usando los T/S... y todo se terminaba reduciendo a un cálculo 100% empírico en la cantidad y tipo de material absorvente para matar el efecto "filtro peine" de los rebotes internos 



fermin luna dijo:


> cuando las arme tendré una noción real, y podré dar cuenta de. por ahora voy viendo que me gustan porque reúnen varios criterios fundamentales para un buen bafle: litraje, sintonía, paredes no paralelas. y lo mejor: son simples. simple siempre es bueno, y parecen de las más simples, sin caer en la caja típica cuadrada.


Si.. es parecido a lo que decís, solo que las "cajas cuadradas" son fáciles de predecir como funcionarán y de corregir electrónicamente, mientras que los voight suenan.... como suenan y como el parlante se lo permite


----------



## cyverlarva

Arme un par de Voigth Pipes hace unos años, el resultado fue bastante decepcionante, y terminaron de traseros en mi home cinema, simple no siempre es bueno, complicado no es garantia de nada tampoco. El problema con las voigth pipes, es el tipo de problema que tenes con cualquier parlante fullrange, la distorsion por intermodulacion siempre esta, el sweet spot es como una hoja de papel de canto, si queres unas cajas para llamar la atencion por la forma te las recomiendo, todo el que entraba en mi casa se las quedaba mirando. Si pretendes escuchar musica respetando el mensaje del artista tal como lo concibio, te recomiendo un sistema tradicional de 2 vias ( es un poco mas caro) pero vas a lograr mejores resultados. Ahora si sos un audiofilo, y buscas como mecionaste el alma de la musica, los angeles y bla bla, armalas es la caja para vos.

Saludos.


----------



## fermin luna

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si te encaminás por esa línea de diseño, te recomiendo dar un vistazo a las páginas que citan a Martin J. King (es una seria referencia en el tema).
> 
> Es interesante notar cómo varía la longitud física de la línea acorde al ensanchamiento, mantenimiento o estrechamiento de la sección transversal de su ducto en todo su recorrido comparado a la sección efectiva de emisión del parlante. Con el ensanchamiento o estrechamiento del ducto a lo largo de su recorrido, lográs adicionalmente caras no paralelas (minimizás los efectos de las ondas estacionarias que puedan producirse). Hay que prever, en casos de estrechamientos excesivos, posibles turbulencias de salida. En mi caso particular, mantuve sección transversal.



gracias por brindarte con ésta info. por ahí va la cosa  



diegomj1973 dijo:


> El damping interno es todo un tema y no se coloca como en las bass reflex: suele utilizarse (generalmente) en aprox. 2/3 del primer recorrido (iniciando desde el parlante o extremo cerrado) y uno de sus efectos es un "suavizado" de la respuesta en frecuencia. Atenúa ligeramente los graves, también.



a qué te referís con "damping"? alumbrarías en este hilo un poco ese concepto?



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Una cosa importantísima a tener en cuenta es el offset que le otorgues a la posición final del parlante respecto al extremo cerrado (en mi caso particular, funcionó muy bien 0,1 lambda). Ese valor puede extenderse hasta 0,14 lambda. Su principal función es suavizar la respuesta en frecuencia.
> 
> Mucha cantidad de plegaduras (en la longitud total de la línea) apartan el comportamiento de la línea del ideal (por los inevitables cambios o saltos de sección transversal). En mi caso, empleé una sola plegadura (inevitable por su longitud total física de 3,27 metros) implementada con materiales flexibles (para no alterar la sección).
> 
> Se efectúa correción de extremo también: surgen una longitud física y una longitud efectiva.



esto último tampoco entendí. 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Las líneas de transmisión te pueden permitir bajar hasta 1/3 de octava por debajo de la fs al aire libre del parlante.



hyea: 

ésto me hizo pensar en los cajones peruanos. con razón el amigo músico me sugirió el fenólico! 

la lana de vidrio es porque el 8hx tiene el coeficiente centrado en la banda de los 4kHz, y algo así pudeo verificar cuando los probé en la radio. creo que con unos bajos bien afinados y materiales bien elegidos sonarían bastante consistentes. es lo que no me gusta el seteo de más de una vía. nunca el plano va a quedar tan perfectamente en fase como si la caja del de una sola vía está bien afinado. después los ultralow con un subwoofer o mejor, dos 

salud!


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo decia algo parecido  a vos respecto de las vias y todo eso cuando entre a este foro ...
Y me gustaban los parlantes tipo Fostex , etc etc .
El tiempo y la experiencia propia y de otros me hicieron cambiar el punto de vista .
Hay una realidad : si queres rango completo , necesitas un parlante muy exquisito , cosa que mientras mas medis y probas , te das cuenta que NO existe. 
En cambio con las herramientas que hay actualmente , con parlantes comunes se puede lograr un resultado sorprendente.
Hay un viejo dicho que circula por ahi : el parlante no debe reproducir mas de una decada .

Respecto del "damping"  es lo mismo que te dije antes : es el aislante acustico . se coloca en ciertas partes , NO en todo . Fijate los esquemas que hay en la web .

Otra: tu amigo musico , es musico , produce musica , aca estamos hablando de REPRODUCIRLA , de modo que la caja NO debe introducir ninguna "coloracion" o armonicos o resonancias . La caja NO debe aportar nada , me explico??


----------



## fermin luna

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si te encaminás por esa línea de diseño, te recomiendo dar un vistazo a las páginas que citan a Martin J. King (es una seria referencia en el tema).
> 
> Es interesante notar cómo varía la longitud física de la línea acorde al ensanchamiento, mantenimiento o estrechamiento de la sección transversal de su ducto en todo su recorrido comparado a la sección efectiva de emisión del parlante. Con el ensanchamiento o estrechamiento del ducto a lo largo de su recorrido, lográs adicionalmente caras no paralelas (minimizás los efectos de las ondas estacionarias que puedan producirse). Hay que prever, en casos de estrechamientos excesivos, posibles turbulencias de salida. En mi caso particular, mantuve sección transversal.
> 
> El damping interno es todo un tema y no se coloca como en las bass reflex: suele utilizarse (generalmente) en aprox. 2/3 del primer recorrido (iniciando desde el parlante o extremo cerrado) y uno de sus efectos es un "suavizado" de la respuesta en frecuencia. Atenúa ligeramente los graves, también.
> 
> Una cosa importantísima a tener en cuenta es el offset que le otorgues a la posición final del parlante respecto al extremo cerrado (en mi caso particular, funcionó muy bien 0,1 lambda). Ese valor puede extenderse hasta 0,14 lambda. Su principal función es suavizar la respuesta en frecuencia.
> 
> Mucha cantidad de plegaduras (en la longitud total de la línea) apartan el comportamiento de la línea del ideal (por los inevitables cambios o saltos de sección transversal). En mi caso, empleé una sola plegadura (inevitable por su longitud total física de 3,27 metros) implementada con materiales flexibles (para no alterar la sección).
> 
> Se efectúa correción de extremo también: surgen una longitud física y una longitud efectiva.
> 
> Las líneas de transmisión te pueden permitir bajar hasta 1/3 de octava por debajo de la fs al aire libre del parlante.
> 
> Saludos



maestro, la pregunta del millón: por qué decidiste mantener la sección transversal?


----------



## diegomj1973

fermin luna dijo:


> maestro, la pregunta del millón: por qué decidiste mantener la sección transversal?



Disculpame mi demora en responderte!!!

Decidí mantener la sección transversal del ducto de la línea constante e igual a la sección efectiva de emisión de mi parlante por lo siguiente:

Cuando se desarrolla una línea cerrada por un extremo surgen 3 posibilidades de implementación: tapered (estrechamiento), straight (sección constante) y expanding (ensanchamiento).

Manteniendo el mismo volúmen interior y la misma frecuencia de sintonía en las tres variantes, se tiene:

Con la tapered se obtienen las longitudes más cortas para la línea, las secciones de salida del ducto más estrechas y las resonancias superiores a la frecuencia fundamental de sintonía más espaciadas.

Con la expanding se obtienen las longitudes más largas para la línea, las secciones de salida del ducto más ensanchadas y las resonancias superiores a la frecuencia fundamental de sintonía menos espaciadas.

Para estos dimensionamientos se emplean tablas de alineamiento de apoyo.

Resulta evidente que el número de resonancias superiores que tengan impacto en el sistema combinado de parlante + línea va a ser menos notorio en las tapered que en las expanding (por su mayor espaciamiento en el espectro).

Incluso, puede que requieras menos damping interno en las tapered que en las expanding, para "suavizar" la respuesta final.

Las straight estarían en un punto intermedio o crítico entre las tapered y las expanding.

Y aunque parezca una contradicción mi decisión final, personalmente opté por una situación intermedia (la straight) por varios motivos: simpleza de implementación (casi como la construcción de una caja bass reflex tradicional, solo que mucho más grande), minimizar posibilidades de turbulencias en el extremo abierto por las altas SPL involucradas y la gran sección efectiva del parlante (empleé parlantes de 12"!!! con 180W + 180W RMS para ellos), intentar implementar la longitud física más corta con una construcción sencilla, procurar no apartar mucho la respuesta de la línea del ideal (evitando cambios o saltos de secciones de su ducto en su recorrido, que en las tapered o expanding lamentablemente se producen), frecuencia de sintonía bastante baja (en torno a unos 26 - 27 Hz): no quería implementar un monstruo con una expanding!!!, lograr simultáneamente una sola plegadura (de sección constante: difícil de implementar) y que el parlante quedase a una altura de 1,10 metros por sobre el piso (que es la altura promedio de nuestros oídos al piso, cuando estamos sentados, aunque la direccionalidad en mi caso particular no es un requisito necesario y obligatorio por las bajas frecuencias reproducidas finales).

Muchos amigos, cuando las escuchan, creen que tengo parlantes de 18 o 21" escondidos por ahí!!!

Saludos

PD: te contesto adicionalmente sobre lo que habías preguntado en otro post sobre offset: se refiere a la distancia del centro de emisión del parlante al extremo cerrado de la línea. Si el parlante está justo en el extremo de un ducto (offset = 0), el parlante excita en forma máxima el modo de la línea y la incidencia de la línea (sus resonancias superiores) es más notoria en la respuesta combinada de parlante + línea. Si el parlante está desplazado respecto del extremo cerrado (offset distinto de cero), el parlante excita en forma menor el modo de la línea y la incidencia de la línea (sus resonancias superiores) es menos notoria en la respuesta combinada de parlante + línea. Simultáneamente, en ambos casos de offset, hay modificaciones en la frecuencia de sintonía y en la extensión de las bajas frecuencias.


----------



## fermin luna

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Disculpame mi demora en responderte!!!



faltaba más, señor! agradezco mucho la cordialidad y paz-ciencia al responder 





diegomj1973 dijo:


> Decidí mantener la sección transversal del ducto de la línea constante e igual a la sección efectiva de emisión de mi parlante por lo siguiente:
> 
> Cuando se desarrolla una línea cerrada por un extremo surgen 3 posibidades de implementación: tapered (estrechamiento), straight (sección constante) y expanding (ensanchamiento).
> 
> Manteniendo el mismo volúmen interior y la misma frecuencia de sintonía en las tres variantes, se tiene:
> 
> Con la tapered se obtienen las longitudes más cortas para la línea, las secciones de salida del ducto más estrechas y las resonancias superiores a la frecuencia fundamental de sintonía más espaciadas.
> 
> Con la expanding se obtienen las longitudes más largas para la línea, las secciones de salida del ducto más ensanchadas y las resonancias superiores a la frecuencia fundamental de sintonía menos espaciadas.
> 
> Para estos dimensionamientos se emplean tablas de alineamiento de apoyo.
> 
> Resulta evidente que el número de resonancias superiores que tengan impacto en el sistema combinado de parlante + línea va a ser menos notorio en las tapered que en las expanding (por su mayor espaciamiento en el espectro).
> 
> Incluso, puede que requieras menos damping interno en las tapered que en las expanding, para "suavizar" la respuesta final.
> 
> Las straight estarían en un punto intermedio o crítico entre las tapered y las expanding.
> 
> Y aunque parezca una contradicción mi decisión final, personalmente opté por una situación intermedia (la straight) por varios motivos: simpleza de implementación (casi como la construcción de una caja bass reflex tradicional, solo que mucho más grande), minimizar posibilidades de turbulencias en el extremo abierto por las altas SPL involucradas y la gran sección efectiva del parlante (empleé parlantes de 12"!!! con 180W + 180W RMS para ellos), intentar implementar la longitud física más corta con una construcción sencilla, procurar no apartar mucho la respuesta de la línea del ideal (evitando cambios o saltos de secciones de su ducto en su recorrido, que en las tapered o expanding lamentablemente se producen), frecuencia de sintonía bastante baja (en torno a unos 26 - 27 Hz): no quería implementar un monstruo con una expanding!!!, lograr simultáneamente una sola plegadura (de sección constante: difícil de implementar) y que el parlante quedase a una altura de 1,10 metros por sobre el piso (que es la altura promedio de nuestros oídos al piso, cuando estamos sentados, aunque la direccionalidad en mi caso particular no es un requisito necesario y obligatorio por las bajas frecuencias reproducidas finales).
> 
> Muchos amigos, cuando las escuchan, creen que tengo parlantes de 18 o 21" escondidos por ahí!!!



entonces, hiciste esas straight line tipo cuadradas y bien compactas, para un sistema de más de una vía? perdón que pregunte tanto. mientras intento comprender tus observaciones y sugerencias, estoy estudiando varios modelos a la vez y dado que emplean principios acústicos diferentes e implementaciones de lo más diversas, me cuesta bastante visualizarlo. 



Saludos



diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: te contesto adicionalmente sobre lo que habías preguntado en otro post sobre offset: se refiere a la distancia del centro de emisión del parlante al extremo cerrado de la línea. Si el parlante está justo en el extremo de un ducto (offset = 0), el parlante excita en forma máxima el modo de la línea y la incidencia de la línea (sus resonancias superiores) es más notoria en la respuesta combinada de parlante + línea. Si el parlante está desplazado respecto del extremo cerrado (offset distinto de cero), el parlante excita en forma menor el modo de la línea y la incidencia de la línea (sus resonancias superiores) es menos notoria en la respuesta combinada de parlante + línea. Simultáneamente, en ambos casos de offset, hay modificaciones en la frecuencia de sintonía y en la extensión de las bajas frecuencias.



ahí va. por éso me gusta el diseño de voight pipe, me gusta la incidencia que tiene este factor "offset". 

parece bastante natural, no? siempre y cuando se pueda hallar una proporcionalidad acorde al parlante, también considerando la cuestión de los materiales...en el caso del voight pipe el principio es análogo al tipo horn en el sentido que también es un "transformador acústico".

por éso lo que me dijo mi amigo que usara fenólico, el material debe definitivamente incidir en el resultado del plano sonoro (no sé si "línea" es la palabra adecuada), como un instrumento. su carácter es no-neutro. por supuesto sin que ésto determine la escucha en un sentido deconstructivo o restrictivo.


----------



## diegomj1973

fermin luna dijo:


> entonces, hiciste esas straight line tipo cuadradas y bien compactas, para un sistema de más de una vía?



Sus caras son "anguladas a 90 grados" entre sí, pero no son cuadradas ni compactas: miden aprox. 160 cm de altura x 38 cm de ancho x 40 cm de fondo (más o menos) y disponen de un tabique interior que genera el ducto y hace las veces de refuerzo interno (poniendo en tensión mecánica ambas caras laterales de la línea). Fue hecha toda con MDF de 18 mm y en las partes superior e inferior con dos placas de 18 mm superpuestas (36 mm). La plegadura fue implementada con madera flexible y se rellenó los "huecos" formados por detrás de esta placa flexible con cemento de albañilería. La abertura de salida es hacia arriba, debido a que la posición de la línea es como una "U" (de todos modos, la posición final de las líneas en el ambiente de escucha no presenta puntos tan críticos de ubicación como sucede mayormente en las bass reflex, donde incide bastante las distancias a paredes, techos y pisos). A las líneas las corto bastante abajo en frecuencia porque son parte de un sistema 2.1 y las utilizo como sub.



fermin luna dijo:


> por éso lo que me dijo mi amigo que usara fenólico, el material debe definitivamente incidir en el resultado del plano sonoro (no sé si "línea" es la palabra adecuada), como un instrumento. su carácter es no-neutro. por supuesto sin que ésto determine la escucha en un sentido deconstructivo o restrictivo.



Con respecto a eso, si bien podría llegar a existir alguna incidencia en la coloratura del sonido en cuanto al tipo y disposición de material empleado, me preocuparía más por otorgarle rigidéz estructural al diseño principalmente en aquellas caras de gran superficie (para minimizar las ondas estacionarias en demasía). Las QWTL sin plegaduras o con muy pocas suelen resultar "lungas" y casi siempre existe alguna cara de gran superficie que puede resonar. Para esto mismo, la puesta en tensión mecánica de las caras opuestas es una técnica muy útil. También resultan útiles los refuerzos implementados con distintos materiales a los de las placas o caras (para cambiar la velocidad de propagación de la onda en su camino). Los perfiles metálicos en "T" suelen emplearse adheridos por el interior de las placas y generalmente dispuestos en la dirección entre vértices opuestos de una misma placa (cruzados). Los patrones de Chladni pueden ayudarte a buscar los puntos de refuerzo para minimizar resonancias en determinadas frecuencias con determinadas amplitudes o energías (por la forma que adquieran los vientres y los valles de los patrones). De todos modos, la rigidéz mecánica exigida es menos estricta que en una caja sellada o en una bass reflex (donde las presiones interiores son muy diferentes).

Con el refuerzo mecánico y/o la puesta en tensión mecánica de placas opuestas lo que se busca es aumentar la frecuencia a la cual las mismas puedan resonar y/o minimizar o encauzar hacia otro lado la energía con que lo hagan. Hay mayormente una zona donde se requiere "limpiar" de resonancias y es el área de los 400 Hz aprox.

El fenólico no lo utilicé nunca, así que no puedo darte referencias.

Saludos


----------



## aguirregus

Estimados: Estuve siguiendo el thread y estoy por empezar un proyecto similar al de Antonio con un 6" y un Vifa XT25TG30-04. A los tweeters ya los tengo, estoy intentando decidirme por algun parlante que se consiga acá y que de buenos resultados. Que recomiendan? GB, Tonhalle o TSP que es el que utilizó Antonio? Prometo mediciones cuando tenga el parlante en mis manos.
Saludos,
Gustavo


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola aguirregus :
Fijate acá :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/777063/ _Hice un proyectito mejorando el original con un GB. Quedó muy bien y con los vifa creo que va a andar muy bien .
Al Tsp le falto desarrollo y cometi un error al dimensionar el parlante . 
Al Tonhalle me gustaria probarlo pero no he tenido oportunidad.
He visto que estan llegando parlantes marca Audio Pipe que al menos de construccion se ven muy prolijos , habria que ver que tal llegan al corte del vifa .


----------



## aguirregus

Gracias Antonio! se ven bien los parámetros del GB, tendré que atenuar un poquito los Vifa.
Creo que en estos dias me decido y los compro.
Saludos!


----------



## fermin luna

estimados, seguí en la línea que me sugirió Fogonazo que mirase, y estoy bastante cerca. me he equipado un poco y por fin pude armar el cable. estoy en la búsqueda de imanes para añadir masa y ponerme a probar. si alguno se quiere fijar y si quiere corregir algo, les subo unas fotos. espero que no qude demasiado offtopic.



detalle de los series y paralelos en el TRS de la entrada:



uso las patitas de la R de potencia para puentearla. a la izquierda el cable verde (el Tip de la entrada de la PC) va a la salida de la potencia y le soldé un cable para juntar la masa de la potencia con el de la entrada de PC). 
el cable que va hacia la derecha le faltarian los cocodrilos SPKR:



detalle del TRS salida del PC a entrada de la potencia y el cable de masa PC/potencia (da continuidad la potencia):



saludos y que estén bien.


----------



## fermin luna

estimados, comparto con uds. testimonial y mediciones que hice hoy:

el servidor de mediciones:



..controlado por teamviewer



detalle



y las curvas



data t/s en formato txt

Ver el archivo adjunto 8hx tsp.txt

gracias por todo, saludos y hasta luego


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola fermin : muy bueno que lograste montar todo...
Pero como siempre sucede , no siempre la primera sale bien .
Aparentemente no calibraste la medicion de impedancia ... NO BAJA DE 30 Ohms !!!
y de los parametros es llamativo ( por irreal ) que tenga Qt=0,05 . Normal seria entre 0,5 y 1 por ejemplo.


----------



## fermin luna

sim...había observado que algunos datos no se tienen. sin embargo no sé donde puede estar el problema. cómo se calibra correctamente la medición de impedancia? je. habré armado mal el cable? 

porque otra observación que hice es, me llama la atención la pequeña magnitud de señal con que testea el parlante. digo; si hay pruebas de mecánica debería moverse un poco el cono. 

de hecho puse música para probar qué pasaba y suena bajo y saturado, el parlante nunca se llega a mover como lo haría con el parlante conectado directamente a la potencia. un poquitito de excursión, viste. no sé. disculpen mi ignorancia, haré todo lo posible por que funcione.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hay un manual de Arta en che.es ... el link esta aca en el foro ( no me acuerdo donde ) 
En el menu hay un punto que dice "calibration" .... 
Si pones una resistencia en serie ( le pusiste el valor correcto?? ) obvio que va a sonar bajo . NO hace falta mas de 1V para medir .Y no te zafes de potencia porque vas a quemar la resistencia.


----------



## fermin luna

gracias, antonio, bien atento. encontré la falla, la salida de la placa está quemada. además, las r de 10k que van en serie, eran de 12k. ahora voy a probar con mi máquina posta, y subo los datos


----------



## fermin luna

subo los datos t/s y curvas corregidos de los audifiel 8hx

Ver el archivo adjunto 8hx.txt


----------



## juanfilas

Hola Fermin, sigue mal eso, en opciones debes tener mal el valor de la resistencia de calculo 5w que empleaste ¿de qué valor usaste? la de 10k poco importa que sea de 12k.
Por otro lado veo que al meter masa aperence varios quilombos, vas a tener que recortar la medición hasta los 100hz nomas por que sino el programa va a interpretarte cualquier cosa con tantos picos


----------



## fermin luna

la R de medición es de exactamente 26,50 y está seteada en el Limp. está muy mal la curva? puede ser porque uno de los imanes es cilíndrico y se eleva sobre el diafragma unos 2,5 o 3 centímetros? 

mañana hago la medición en el estudio de la radio, que está acustizado y las máquinas tienen soundblaster. les cambio las R de la entrada por 47k y 470k? igualmente de Audifiel dicen lo peor en cuanto a t/s. no obstante suenan bien. tal vez esto es lo esperable...mm


----------



## ramiro77

Fermin, tuve el mismo problema queriendo medir un woofer con cono plástico. Al no sujetar bien la masa agregada, resbalaba produciendo ruidos y un triple pico de impedancia. Una cosa muy rara.
Lo solucioné levantando el parlante del suelo y pegando el peso agregado al cono con una cantidad minúscula de cinta bifaz.


----------



## juanfilas

Las R de entrada no tienen nada que ver, estan simplemente para no meter potencia a la placa de sonido. La curva no se ve mal, al contrario, es una curva típica, el problea es que si ves la escala de impedancia, la misma esta por unos 30ohm y el parlante es de 8 seguramente. ¿no estan invertidos los canales a la entrada de la pc? o algún problema de ese estilo?


----------



## ramiro77

La curva está mal Juan. No tienen que aparecer tres picos de impedancia cuando hace overlay, sino uno solo pero más bajo en Fs.
Me pasó que por culpa de los picos la medición me la tomaba en cualquier lado y de maneras extrañas que desconozco. Salía cualquier fruta en los parámetros. Cuando lo solucioné me los tomó bien.


----------



## juanfilas

ramiro77 dijo:


> La curva está mal Juan. No tienen que aparecer tres picos de impedancia cuando hace overlay, sino uno solo pero más bajo en Fs.
> Me pasó que por culpa de los picos la medición me la tomaba en cualquier lado y de maneras extrañas que desconozco. Salía cualquier fruta en los parámetros. Cuando lo solucioné me los tomó bien.


 
Si, lo de los tres picos ya quedo claro antes y le dijimos que corte la medición a 100hz o que mejore el agarre de los imanes o masa que puso.
Digo que esta bien por el "formato" fuera de los picos "extra" la curva esta correcta, por lo que resta es ajustar la configuración.

Saludos!


----------



## ramiro77

Ah eso sí. Pero ojo que yo no lo pude resolver limitando la medición. Cuando no limitaba la medición directamente me salía error al tomar los parámetros.
Pude resolverlo de la forma que cuento. No tengo idea por qué en ciertos conos plásticos la masa agregada interactúa así con la curva... Pero bueno, con probar no se pierde nada!

Contanos después qué tal Fermin


----------



## AntonioAA

He tenido buenos problemas con la "Added Mass" ... y efectivamente rebota , supongo que en los conos plasticos tenes menos adherencia y al ser mas rigidos , mas tendencia a vibrar , produciendo otras resonancias . Alguien por ahi recomienda usar plastilina . Mientras mas firme uno lo quiere pegar, mas corre riesgo el cono!!

La mejor que encontre hasta ahora por genial idea de Juan ... es el imancito .
Tengo un par con diferentes pesos  y muy potentes. Hay que cuidar que no deformen el cono, pero funcionan.


----------



## ramiro77

Es buena esa!
Igual lo que estaba midiendo era un woofer xxx de 15". Esos baratos que ahora están $500.
Quería sacarle los parámetros y no había caso. Hasta que se me ocurrió meterle a cada moneda un cuadradito de 2x2 milímetros de cinta bifaz para que sujete un poco. Santo remedio.

Con otros conos no me ha pasado. Los últimos que medí fueron los 830875 que compré para mis columnas y no tuve drama con las monedas sueltas.


----------



## fermin luna

exactamente, juan! al principio me aparece un cartelito que dice algo así como.."maybe you will need to switch channels...sarasasa". 

voy a intentar con lo de la cinta bifaz (si la encuentro). si consigo primero los imanes, hago otros testeos. traje todo al estudio de la radio, pero me faltan los imanes. qué pavada! hasta bronca me da estar parado por eso =/

lo de los canales, no creo que sea. lo hice de acuerdo al pdf (manual) del LIMP. el tip es el canal derecho, no?

saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Si el canal está mal seteado se te va la impedancia para arriba si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hay que correr la CALIBRACION !!! ...si es que queremos medir algo parecido a la realidad.


----------



## fermin luna

POR SUPUESTO que lo calibré, Antonio... que no funcione no tiene que ver con que no hice las cosas, sino que hay algo más que _tengo que hacer_ y no se qué es. es la primera vez que hago este tipo de mediciones.. :estudiando:


----------



## ramiro77

Pudiste probar con la cinta bifaz y suspendiendo el parlante? Colgalo con un alambre o algo así queda suspendido en el aire.
Para que te des una idea, con el Peerless 830875 si apoyaba el parlante en el escritorio o en el piso me salía un pico en la curva de impedancia a 1khz que no debería estar. Levantaba el parlante y de manera automática desaparecía. Me olvidé de comentartelo, tal vez tengas problemas también por ese lado. Con otros parlantes no me ha pasado.


----------



## AntonioAA

fermin luna dijo:


> POR SUPUESTO que lo calibré, Antonio... que no funcione no tiene que ver con que no hice las cosas, sino que hay algo más que _tengo que hacer_ y no se qué es. es la primera vez que hago este tipo de mediciones.. :estudiando:



Bueno, no te enojes no recordaba que lo hubieras dicho...
Justamente cuando no esta calibrado es que mide cualquier cosa.

Respecto de los picos, segun Rod Elliot ( uno que no sabe nada) el parlante debe estar al menos 60cm distante de cualquier cosa .
Yo los cuelgo de un marco de unos caballetes que tengo con alambre envainado ( el que tiran cuando colocan TVcable ) . Y no debe estar demasiado tirante .


----------



## fermin luna

AntonioAA dijo:


> Bueno, no te enojes no recordaba que lo hubieras dicho...
> Justamente cuando no esta calibrado es que mide cualquier cosa.
> 
> jajaj
> 
> estoy haciendo todo como la mona. me vine a hacer las mediciones a la radio pero no calculé que la corriente parásita de la antena (1kw) se mete en la potencia. y le puse cinta al imán que sobresalía, y lo puse acostado. pero igual sigue apareciendo un pico raro...
> 
> 
> igualmente hice un testeo, les subo los resultados:
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto test.txt
> 
> invertí los canales de testeo en la misma ventana donde se ingresa el valor Ω de la R de potencia.


----------



## ramiro77

Entonces tal vez el pico sea resonancia del parlante en esa frecuencia...


----------



## AntonioAA

A ver... MEJORAMOS!
Qt ya te da algo coherente , no es de lo mejor , veras .
La curva sin peso , parece linda 
y la curva con peso , podes despreciar tranquilamente ese pico . Quizas estas poniendo demasiado peso ... solo tiene que variar la resonancia en 10-20%
...y le pusiste cinta a uno solo ...y los otros??

Y eso que no "estas haciendo los deberes" , el parlante asi en la mesa NO VA , aunque tenga el phonac.
colgalo de un piolin que no tenga NADA alrededor.


----------



## fermin luna

AntonioAA dijo:


> A ver... MEJORAMOS!
> Qt ya te da algo coherente , no es de lo mejor , veras .
> La curva sin peso , parece linda
> y la curva con peso , podes despreciar tranquilamente ese pico . Quizas estas poniendo demasiado peso ... solo tiene que variar la resonancia en 10-20%
> ...y le pusiste cinta a uno solo ...y los otros??
> 
> Y eso que no "estas haciendo los deberes" , el parlante asi en la mesa NO VA , aunque tenga el phonac.
> colgalo de un piolin que no tenga NADA alrededor.



maestro...en estos días lo hago mejor. conseguí imanes, tengo dos pares de pares que son idénticos pero no logro reunir seis (tres pares iguales). agrego sólo 2/3 de la masa? es decir que estaría agregando 20 gramos, y en esos 20 gramos hay seis imancitos redonditos...si no es poca masa eso sería ampliamente superador. 

el que tiene cinta es porque le hacía falta; al otro par no le hacía falta porque son redonditos y pegan bien al ras. igual cinta nunca más. al despegarla se llevó un poco de fibra del diafragma. no se nota pero podría haber sido un desastre. 


gracias por todo y próximamente las pruebas (posiblemente) definitivas. saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Nadie dijo cuanta masa tenes que poner ... yo uso 16g para un 6" ...
Conque tenga una variacion notable de Fs es suficiente.


----------



## fermin luna

queridos... subo para el que quiera chusmear... estuve aprovechando la mala fortuna que tuvimos hoy en la radio (se quemó una de las etapas de potencia), asique técnicamente estoy muy conforme con las mediciones ya que la señal parásita no estuvo presente. 

colgué el parlante del techo y agregué sólo los imanes que pegan bien al ras. hice sendas mediciones con minuciosidad. 















Ver el archivo adjunto 48K.txt

Ver el archivo adjunto 96K.txt

Ver el archivo adjunto 441.txt

Ver el archivo adjunto 48K II con masa en cono interior.txt

salud! Ω


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmmm.....no pongás los imanes en el whizzer (el conito chico)!!! Los imanes van en el cono grande...


----------



## juanfilas

Va mejorando, por lo menos ahora si parece un parlante de 8 ohm!


----------



## fermin luna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmm.....no pongás los imanes en el whizzer (el conito chico)!!! Los imanes van en el cono grande...



sólo puse los imanes en el whizzer (gracias por el dato) en una de las mediciones, por jugar nomás. las demás son las más prolijas y confiables, que hice tal como les expliqué. en poco tiempo las cajas y la conclusión. 

gracias por todo


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal compañeros, en vsta de que no puedo conseguir parlantes de buena calidad, tengo la posibilidad de adquirir alguno de esto bafles todos son de un precio inferior a los 100 dolares, Cueles les parecen mejor?
Pioneer:
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-BS22-LR
Insignia:
http://www.insigniaproducts.com/products/home-audio-systems/NS-SP213.html
Polk:
http://www.polkaudio.com/products/t15

Agradeceria cualquier opinion


----------



## AntonioAA

Que buenos precios! ... no creo que sean muy malos , al menos los Polk .
Ademas , tenes los elementos como para medirlos / desarmarlos / mejorarlos ... no? . Apuesto que el crossover es mejorable !!


----------



## juanfilas

De todos esos me quedo con el polk y despues con el Insignia, pero ojo, fijate bien el precio, por que si son 100 dólares afuera por esa guita te traes buenos transductores.


----------



## osk_rin

Muchas gracias, por sus respuestas, Desde ya hace un tiempo que en mis planes esta comprar unos parlantes mas decentes a los que tengo, el asunto es ¿donde comprarlos?. 
Resulta queun primo puede comprar esos parlantes en bestbuy, ya que el cruza la frontera seguido, pero platicando con el me informa que su hermana vive en U.S.A y es donde se me ocurrio la idea de mejor hacerme una cuante bancaria y paypal, y comprar dando la direccion de su  hermana  , asi poder pedir parlantes en Parts Express, pero es un plan que no se cuanto tiempo mas me pueda tomar XD

saludos.

Edit:
Aunque pensandolo bien, puede ser buena opcion comprar las INSIGNIA y modificar su crossover tal como dijo Antonio.
Buscando se me ocurre esta combinacion:


----------



## AntonioAA

osk_rin dijo:


> Buscando se me ocurre esta combinacion:



Si te fijas acá :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/838707/ _

... fijate el tweeter que usé ! 
anda lindo , pero a partir de 3kHz . El que propones vos tiene la Fs un poco mas baja, puede que sea mejor.
Respecto al woofer , LLEGA MUY JUSTO AL CRUCE , ya a 2KHz hace pavadas ( debe tener el cono bastante rigido )
Debe haber alguno que llegue mas decentemente.....


----------



## osk_rin

AntonioAA dijo:


> Respecto al woofer , LLEGA MUY JUSTO AL CRUCE , ya a 2KHz hace pavadas ( debe tener el cono bastante rigido )
> Debe haber alguno que llegue mas decentemente.....


Muchas gracias antonio  :
Busque y encontre estos en el mismo rango de precios, es un Peerless y tw vifa:


----------



## AntonioAA

El parlantito Peerless parece muy lindo ... pero tambien , hay que cortarlo en 2000 Hz .
Creo que empalmaria bien con el Vifa Vifa BC25SG15 , si bien tiene Fs a 1000Hz  si no miente demasiado a 2Khz ya funciona bien ....


----------



## osk_rin

Perfecto, por lo pronto ya esta que tipo de transductores encajan bien, 
woofer peerless $20 c/u dolares
tweeter vifa  $16 c/u , 
Asi que un par de woofers y tweeters serian $72 dolares más impuestos 10% = $80 dolares, mas capacitores bobinas bafles, pintura etc, terminaran costando unos $150 dolares XD


----------



## AntonioAA

Te odio ... que buenos precios!!! 
Seguro que vas a hacer algo muy lindo . Espero que lo publiques.


----------



## ramiro77

Los Vifa BC los tuve. Los medí y los probé.
La FS está bien. Y los corté en 2.7k 2do órden eléctrico sin notch ni nada. Andan realmente muy bien por lo baratos que son!


----------



## osk_rin

ramiro77 dijo:


> Los Vifa BC los tuve. Los medí y los probé.
> La FS está bien. Y los corté en 2.7k 2do órden eléctrico sin notch ni nada. Andan realmente muy bien por lo baratos que son!



muchas gracias por el dato, y confirmar que si cumplen con lo especificado, sirve de mucho para hacer mas confiado el cross


----------



## ramiro77

Sí igualmente mirá que no tuve oportunidad de medirlos cuando ya quedó el filtro colocado. Eran para un compañero del otro foro y para cuando los terminamos de armar yo ya había vendido mi instrumental de medición. Hoy me arrepiento, tengo que depender de pedir prestado 

Muchachos, no sé si es el lugar indicado para hacer la siguiente consulta pero creo que viene al caso. Madisound tiene de oferta unos midwoofers Aura de 5.25" a u$s 3,60. Estoy a minutos de hacer click y traerme dos para probarlos. Son estos: http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...aurasound-ns525-255-8a-5.25-paper-cone-8-ohm/
Alguien tuvo oportunidad de probarlos? La idea es hacer dos mini monitores de 2 vías de bajo costo para usar en campo cercano cuando mi familia duerme. Las columnas que estoy armando ahora las tengo un poquito alejadas como para escuchar al volúmen que quisiera sin molestar. Los estoy analizando antes que comprar un Audifiel o algo por el estilo ya que puestos acá (junto a otras cosas), me cuestan la módica suma de $120 arg cada uno.


----------



## AntonioAA

A simple vista ( Y POR ESE PRECIO ) ... parecen lindos! ... la Fs un poco alta , ojo que son para caja cerrada .... y para 20W rms ( no te zafes , que sos de los mios ), pero iman de neodimio , a juzgar por el largo parece de buena excursion , llegan bastante bien a casi 3KHz .
Estaria bueno poner 2 en una caja y completar con un sub.


----------



## hazard_1998

AntonioAA dijo:


> A simple vista ( Y POR ESE PRECIO ) ... parecen lindos! ... la Fs un poco alta , ojo que son para caja cerrada .... y para 20W rms ( no te zafes , que sos de los mios ), pero iman de neodimio , a juzgar por el largo parece de buena excursion , llegan bastante bien a casi 3KHz .
> Estaria bueno poner 2 en una caja y completar con un sub.



Yo en lo personal... A ese precio.. Si andan bien... Meteria 4...


----------



## ramiro77

Pensé en usar cuatro. La verdad siguen siendo dos mangos. Pero siendo para campo cercano, si la sensibilidad es cierta, con suerte les voy a aplicar 0,05w.
Hoy los estuve simulando y en sellada bajan a 90hz. En bass reflex sintonizados a Fs bajan a 65hz, pero con un piquito de 2db en la respuesta que por lo que cuestan tampoco me pareció tan grave.

Tengo dos horas más antes de pedir el paquete. Por qué cuatro y no dos hazard? Qué opinás? Son solo para campo cercano. Para rosca voy a tener las columnas con los Peerless que ya en tres semanas máximo las tengo listas.


----------



## hazard_1998

ramiro77 dijo:


> Pensé en usar cuatro. La verdad siguen siendo dos mangos. Pero siendo para campo cercano, si la sensibilidad es cierta, con suerte les voy a aplicar 0,05w.
> Hoy los estuve simulando y en sellada bajan a 90hz. En bass reflex sintonizados a Fs bajan a 65hz, pero con un piquito de 2db en la respuesta que por lo que cuestan tampoco me pareció tan grave.
> 
> Tengo dos horas más antes de pedir el paquete. Por qué cuatro y no dos hazard? Qué opinás? Son solo para campo cercano. Para rosca voy a tener las columnas con los Peerless que ya en tres semanas máximo las tengo listas.




mayor sensibilidad?... mayor dispersion vertical? por que son muy baratos?... jje no se... decime vos..


----------



## cantoni11

Hola a todos ,si  el titulo dice..........Monitor Hi-Fi de accesible coste,pienso deberianmos  desarrollar unas cajas segun los elementos que se consiguen en cada zona de los foristas ,Digo esto porque soy de argentina y aqui los dayton ,(por citar  un eje ,son casi imposobles de conseguir en comercios )por todo esto propongo desarrollen ,(lo que saben )unas cajas ,segun los parlantes de facil acceso ,segun el pais o zona de latinoamerica a la que pertenezca nuestro foristas ,saludos a toda la comunidad


----------



## fermin luna

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola a todos ,si el titulo dice..........Monitor Hi-Fi de accesible coste,pienso deberianmos desarrollar unas cajas segun los elementos que se consiguen en cada zona de los foristas ,Digo esto porque soy de argentina y aqui los dayton ,(por citar un eje ,son casi imposoiles de conseguir en comercios) por todo esto propongo desarrollen ,(lo que saben )unas cajas ,segun los parlantes de facil acceso ,segun el pais o zona de latinoamerica a la que pertenezca nuestro foristas ,saludos a toda la comunidad


 
"los que saben", no nacieron sabiendo... yo no sé nada y en dos semanas (invirtiendo un poco, eso es cierto -pero no gastando-), y aplastando un poco la silla, logré medir los audifiel que me gustaron y compré hace unos meses y con éso; pienso hacer dos columnitas, como quien no quiere ver la cosa de que son rango "extendido" y no "completo"... en fin, veremos para qué sirven, si para monitoreo ó pisapapeles. 

te sugiero que si te interesa el hilo te pienses en un rol más bien activo, y batas alguna... la que te pinte! va a estar todo bien. 

por lo demás, adhiero 100% a tu planteo. el título del hilo dice de monitor accesible coste... y acá vifa, peerless o lo que sea, lo vemos por la compu, de tener uno en las manos, es lamentablemente totalmente inviable...eso conviene que esté presente en cada aporte...que además si de milagro conseguimos uno, seguramente no será ni remotamente de coste accesible. 

saludos


----------



## ramiro77

hazard_1998 dijo:


> mayor sensibilidad?... mayor dispersion vertical? por que son muy baratos?... jje no se... decime vos..



Jajajajaja me gustó la última. Hice las cuentas y traer dos, son $104 cada uno. Pero traer cuatro, son $58 cada uno. Se vienen cuatro nomás!


----------



## ramiro77

Fermin, mirá acá en Arg supuestamente es imposible pensar en importar parlantes por cuenta propia porque te los "desaparecen", te los roban, te los pierden, etc. etc. etc.
Sin embargo yo me pedí 4 Peerless de 6,5 y dos Vifa XT25 y no solo llegaron en quince días sino que estuve una hora en la aduana para retirarlos nomás.

Pidiendo paquetes con tracking internacional y pagando el plus por el envío rápido de USPS realmente no sé que tantas son las probabilidades de que algo malo pase... Supongo que si uno no se engolosina para que no lo fichen como "revendedor", no debería haber problema alguno importando... No sé si tendrán alguna traba extra en Uruguay, pero acá cuando consultás te pintan un panorama desolador y cuando fui a la aduana no podía creer la cantidad de gente llevandose paquetes el triple o el cuádruple de grandes que el mío...


----------



## AntonioAA

Algun dia te pregunto como/donde lo haces .. por el momento no tengo planes , pero amigos mios viven comprando afuera .
Otra : reprobaste geografia! ... Concepcion del Uruguay ... es ARGENTINA !!!


----------



## ramiro77

Ups... 
Si bien en Geografía soy un queso, leí Uruguay y no el resto. 

Miren muchachos, es veinte veces más sencillo de lo que parece. Yo tuve mucho miedo con el paquete de los Peerless. Y lo pedí dando por perdida la guita. Pero con lo fácil que fue, empecé a cuestionarme si las supuestas trabas para importar rigen para todos, o para determinada parte (comercialización por ejemplo).

Prueben de última con algo barato y ver qué pasa. Los AuraSound están bien baratos  Voy a armar dos pares de bafles; uno para mí y otro para regalarle a mi viejo. En uno voy a usar un par de tweeters chinocas de domo que pagué $100 y la cúpula parece una copia exacta del vifa DQ25. Y para el otro par voy a usar los de Tonhalle. Más adelante cuando arranque con eso tal vez a alguien le sirva... Los woofers son más baratos que un Audifiel!


----------



## ramiro77

Gente, alguien tiene mediciones del tweeter de Tonhalle? Las busqué en el hilo y, o las pasé por alto, o no hay. Me interesaría ver qué tal anda en respuesta y distorsiones.
Gracias!


----------



## osk_rin

Otra vez yo 
Buscando por Internet me encontré con unos parlantes usados Solo los parlantes sin bafle y tweeter de la marca y modelo Mission 700 de 6.5 pulgadas hasta donde he investigado son marca europea, bueno dejo unas fotos de los parlantes en cuestión:
Ver el archivo adjunto 99352

Ver el archivo adjunto 99354
Ver el archivo adjunto 99353
Y a los bafles donde pertenecían originalmente:
Ver el archivo adjunto 99355

Están en mi país y tengo el dinero para comprarlos me los dejan con envió hasta mi casa en $45 dolares, lo tweeters los podría comprar en otra ocasión y de otra marca ya que los originales los vendieron por separado, pero de igual manera compraría uno tweeters usados, mi principal inquietud es que si seria recomendable comprarlos tengo el dinero listo para depositar, pero antes quise pedir su opinión, que les parecen??


----------



## osk_rin

Una disculpa no se porque motivo no aparecian las fotografias pero ya las re-subi


----------



## ni

He visto en audiokarma un proyecto denominado econowave, que usa una eminence beta-12a y un driver de compresion selenium:

http://gainphile.blogspot.com.au/2010/11/s15-econowave-dsp.html

Lo usan con crossover activo denominado "minidsp", aunque se podría hacer con un behringer (caro), o con la computadora con algun software como este:

http://rtaylor.sites.tru.ca/2013/06/25/digital-crossovereq-with-open-source-software-howto/

Espero que les guste linux y sus comandos 

Me da la impresión al escuchar estos sistemas suenan muy "nasales" en PA, y este proyecto econowave lo usan de monitor ...

Existen monitores JBL que usan drivers de compresión, pero los precios de sus drivers hacen ver a los scanspeak como unas baratijas:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=294-480

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=294-415

No se si sea por "marquitis" o el rango de frecuencias que puede manejar el JBL.

¿Alguien tiene experiencia en casa con este tipo de sistemas con drivers más baratos?



Por cierto, ya que hablan sobre marcas de altavoces, bocinas, parlantes o como quieran decirles, pues vean esta marca un modelo de esta marca sonus faber, el woofer de 4.5" que usa es de la línea más baja de seas:

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...e-ca12rcy-h1152-4.5-coated-paper-cone-woofer/

Sin embargo, la bocina tiene un precio de 4500 (asumo que son dolares) el par:

http://www.sumikoaudio.net/sonus/prod_vintage_minima.htm

A los usuarios les encanta, y bueno yo pregunto, ¿Sí usaran revelator lo mejor de scanspeak o excel lo mejor de seas obtendrían un sonido muy superior que usando los drivers más baratos?

Aquí está el proceso de fabricación de una de sus bocinas de suelo (20000 USD):
http://www.hifi-notes.com/sonusfaberamatifabrikage-nl.htm

¿Mano del diseñador?
¿Tal vez se puede lograr un buen sonido con drivers que no sean los tope de línea?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ni dijo:


> *Lo usan con crossover activo denominado "minidsp", aunque se podría hacer con un behringer (caro), o con la computadora con algun software como este:
> *


Lo podés hacer con AOs y electrónica analógica a muy bajo precio (la multiamplificación ya la tenés)... pero claro, no tiene la versatilidad del minidsp (U$S 500) o de un Behringer





ni dijo:


> *A los usuarios les encanta,* y bueno yo pregunto, ¿Sí usaran revelator lo mejor de scanspeak o excel lo mejor de seas obtendrían un sonido muy superior que usando los drivers más baratos?


Y.... con lo que vale cada baffle de esos, el gusto está completamente polarizado


----------



## osk_rin

recien me llegaron y lo primero que hice fue medirlas, los resultados de las mediciones los dejare en su archivo winisd para ver si me pueden dar una manita, a cajon ventilado no tienen buena respuesta, segun simule, pero a caja sellada con high pass, se portan mucho mejor, aqui unas fotos




estan los datos en formato winisd si alguien me dar otra sugerencia con gusto es bien recibida  saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como con high pass?? 
El Qts es un poco alto por eso el pico de graves, probaste con mas volumen??


----------



## osk_rin

asi como se usa en un 2.1 aqui dejo la simulacion


----------



## AntonioAA

para un 2.1 son un lujo!!!
Dale caja cerrada nomas
Fijate a que frecuencia le vas a poner el corte superior ...


----------



## osk_rin

que teparece esatas medidas?
no as jugado con la simulacion de winisd? ya no se exactamenteque tamaño de caja usar  

gracias antonio, un gran saludo


----------



## AntonioAA

El tamaño hay que buscarlo que de la mejor respuesta , dentro de ciertos limites . Con caja cerrada no vas a tener ningun problema , la que subiste antes ( 24L ? ) era mas plana que esta , pero no creo que  moleste mucho. 
Ponele mucho aislante!!!


----------



## osk_rin

bien, la simulacion era con 25l y 47 hz se hace una curva plana, pueno esa usare la de 25 litros, alfin que si no me gusta la sello y asunto arreglado sonara perfecto con ese volumen y sellada, me pondre a trabajar en el diseño de la caja  

Estoy investogando cuanto me saldra pedir lso tw vifa


----------



## juanfilas

osk_rin dijo:


> bien, la simulacion era con 25l y 47 hz se hace una curva plana, pueno esa usare la de 25 litros, alfin que si no me gusta la sello y asunto arreglado sonara perfecto con ese volumen y sellada, me pondre a trabajar en el diseño de la caja
> 
> Estoy investogando cuanto me saldra pedir lso tw vifa



Hacela cerrada de 15L y metele lana de vidrio de 35kg/m3 a presión, te va a quedar un bafle chiquito pero de 30 o mas litros "virtuales"


----------



## osk_rin

Perfecto.
muchas gracias por la orientación Antonio, Juanfilas y por el truco de la lana de vidrio , ta rengo el diseño del bafle con sus respectivas medidas.



saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal, 
He buscado como desesperado algunos tw que entren en mi presupuesto,pero no he podido encontrar, nada en mi pais, solo estos TW dayton:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=275-025
hoja de datos:
http://www.parts-express.com/pdf/275-025s.pdf

por un precio de $40 dolares ya en mi casa. no se que tn recomendables serán para mi proyecto :/ que opinan?


----------



## AntonioAA

La unica contra que les veo es que son dificiles de montar ... tengo unos parecidos...
Por U$S12 estan los que use para mi compadre , que son realmente buenos...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/838707/


----------



## osk_rin

El detalle que estaba preguntándome, era el de la frecuencia de corte, ya que esos tw hay que cortarlo de 3.5KHz en adelante, estuve comparando y todos los mid-woofers 5,1/4" sobrepasan los 4KHz...
"supongo que esos también los he conectado solos para probarlos y se aprecian los sonidos agudos"

ya solo estoy esperando a que un vendedor me avise que ha conseguido en tweeters, si no tiene nada interesante para mi me compro esos dayton el lunes o martes, hoy empezaría la construcción del bafle pero, están cerradas las tiendas XD.


----------



## osk_rin

por aca esta el avance de mis monitores, al final me mande traer unso TW vifa de partsexpress.._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/853213/ _saludos.

-----------

creo que no siguen mucho el hilo pero aqui les dejo mis monitores terminados
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/857704/


----------



## fermin luna

osk_rin dijo:


> por aca esta el avance de mis monitores, al final me mande traer unso TW vifa de partsexpress.. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/853213/ _
> saludos.
> 
> -----------
> 
> creo que no siguen mucho el hilo pero aqui les dejo mis monitores terminados
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/857704/



qué hermosos parlantes, osk_rin!!! groso y referente de este foro IMHO
ya quisiera yo poder seguir tus pasos con lo que me propongo! saludos


----------



## osk_rin

Muchas gracias fermin.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pitagorico dijo:
			
		

> Necesitaría saber si además de estos parámetros T/S alguien tiene los faltantes (como xmax) en particular me interesa el 6hx.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/


----------



## aguirregus

Estimados, acabo de conseguir estos transductores: 2 tweeters Vifa XT25TG30-04 y 2 midwoofers Peerless Nomex 830875 con la idea de hacer un par de monitores HI-FI.
Estuve siguiendo este thread con atención y aprendí muchas cosas nuevas, desde ya agradezco a todos quienes colaboran y aportan información tan valiosa.
Según madisound y algunas pruebas que hice con el WINISD con una caja reflex de 16 litros y tubo de unos 5 cms de diametro por 12 de largo tendría el conjunto sintonizado a 50 Hz.
Tengo varias dudas sobre como continuar y por eso acudo a sus conocimientos y experiencia:
-Respecto a la ubicación de los parlantes: supongo ponerlos lo mas cerca posible entre si, en la mitad de arriba de la caja, y el tubo alejado, en la parte baja, esta bien esto?
-El volumen de la caja es independiente del formato? pregunto esto porque podría reutilizar la parte trasera de unas cajas que tienen el volumen exacto que necesito, a lo sumo un poquito mas, pero pienso agregarle refuerzos. 
-Y por último y lo mas complejo, alguien se ofrece a pasarme algun diseño de crossover pasivo adecuado para estos transductores? yo me encargo de hacer y medir las bobinas y todo el conexionado.
Saludos,
Gustavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aguirregus dijo:


> -Y por último y lo mas complejo, alguien se ofrece a pasarme algun diseño de crossover pasivo adecuado para estos transductores? yo me encargo de hacer y medir las bobinas y todo el conexionado.


El xover no es "para los transductores" sino para el conjunto transductores+caja. Si bien el proceso de diseño no está explicado en detalle en el foro, hay varios temas de Juanfilas y de AntonioAA donde podés seguir los análisis y mediciones que se hacen para llegar a algunas determinaciones importantes y luego tenés referencias a las herramientas de modelado y simulación necesarias para llegar a un diseño óptimo. Recién desde ahí podes empezar a "hacer bobinas", pero el trabajo previo es bastante arduo y se hace con el conjunto completo y no con los parlantes solos.

WinISD y los parámetros T/S son elementos de modelado en señal débil y BAJA FRECUENCIA, con lo que solo te sirven para modelar la caja que mejor se adapte a tus midwoofers, pero para los xover no hay otra que medirlos junto a tu caja para poder calcularlos.

*Conclusión: *hay que seguir leyendo, estudiando y aprendiendo, por que nadie puede hacer el xover por vos... simplemente por que no tiene tus parlantes.


----------



## aguirregus

Gracias Dr, entiendo que el crossover es para el conjunto transductores+caja, pero también es cierto que ya existen diseños standard para ciertos componentes ya conocidos (este duo de transductores entra dentro de este conjunto supongo), incluso se venden kits que incluyen el diseño del crossover y sus componentes.
No estoy pidiendo un desarrollo completo sino algo como para empezar, obviamente que habrá que hacer ajustes una vez que esté todo montado, justamente estoy recurriendo a la experiencia de los integrantes del foro para un diseño inicial del crossover.
Se que debería pensar en un crossover de 3er orden con frecuencia de cruce de alrededor de 2 KHz. pero no tengo ningún software que realice el diseño. Alguna sugerencia al respecto?
He leído importantes aportes en el foro realizados por integrantes muy solidarios a otros usuarios como yo con muy poca experiencia, aun sin tener sus parlantes.


----------



## AntonioAA

aguirregus:
Primero te felicito por la compra , si bien no he usado esos parlantes , tienen muy buena fama . 

Respecto del cross , es cierto lo que dice Dr. Z , lo ideal es medirlos , simularlos y luego comprobarlos .

Pero tenes la suerte que es un conjunto bastante comun , bastante usado , de modo que podes encontrar ejemplos varios en la web , y AQUI EN EL FORO , ramiro77 hace poco montó los mismos , solo tenes que tener en cuenta que el puso 2 en paralelo .
Podes partir de un esquema de estos  para luego medir y ajustarlos .



Aca tenes calculadora de filtros: 
http://www.mh-audio.nl/CrossoverNetworksForLoudspeakers.asp

Pero CUIDADO , son filtros TEORICOS , como si el parlante fuera una resistencia ( no lo es ) 

Te sugiero que busques filtros armados por otros con tus parlantes.


----------



## juanfilas

Son parlates y tweeters recontra usados, fijate en la web si encontras proyectos ya hechos (que pongan todas las curvas, mediciones, etc.), si encontras algo, postealo y lo revisamos!


----------



## osk_rin

juanfilas dijo:


> Son parlates y tweeters recontra usados, fijate en la web si encontras proyectos ya hechos (que pongan todas las curvas, mediciones, etc.), si encontras algo, postealo y lo revisamos!


Sin duda, solo basta con poner sus modelos en el buscador y listo:
http://www.lonesaguaro.com/speakers/VP/Veeper.html


----------



## aguirregus

Gracias a todos! Había encontrado algo en  la web, creo que voy a largar con el crossover de osk_rin, que pinta bien simple, cuando tenga todo armado y andando les muestro como quedan las mediciones.
Saludos,
Gustavo


----------



## juanfilas

osk_rin dijo:


> Sin duda, solo basta con poner sus modelos en el buscador y listo:
> http://www.lonesaguaro.com/speakers/VP/Veeper.html


 

Pero ese proyecto usa otro tweeter!!!!  

No va...

Este es casi casi igual y tiene versión para xt25

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Peerless_HDS830860.htm


----------



## aguirregus

Tenés razón Juan, el que posteaste es el que comenté yo que había encontrado, voy a hacer un mix de ambos porque el de Troels Gravesen usa otro midwoofer. Voy a hacer una placa inicial usando el filtro para el XT25 de Troels y el filtro para el Peerless que posteó osk_rin, creo que es un buen punto de partida.
Espero poder avanzar algo el fin de semana!

Mirando con atención veo que el de osk_rin tiene frecuencia de cruce en 2.5 KHz y el de Troels es mas alta, definitivamente conviene guiarme por este proyecto...


----------



## AntonioAA

Vistas las politicas economicas propias de la peor republiqueta que debemos padecer , no me quedo otra que rejuntar lo ultimo que tenia sin armar en el taller:

- Caja regalada que oportunamente reciclé ( con distribucion aurea de parlantes ) de unos 12 lts
- Par de parlantes Ciclos 4" con pretensiones de woofer 
- Par de tweeters Audio Pipe ( http://www.audiopipe.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=173&search=tweeter) 

Primero procedi a emprolijar un poco las cajas texturadas con protector de subcarrocerias , a las cuales les di una manito de pintura de auto para hacerlas menos asperas :


Los tweeters si bien no se portan mal , venian con un calce para paneles de puerta de auto , tuve que modificarlos para que parecieran algo mas de audio :



Los parlantitos si bien su origen dudoso y peor fama , no estan mal presentados :



Midiendolos , sus parametros no eran geniales pero requerian caja bastante grande , y en las primeras pruebas vi que el cono se movia demasiado con bass reflex , de modo que para beneplácito del *Gurú de la Caja Cerrada Excmo. Dr. Z* ... decidi hacerlas cerradas .

Las mediciones de ambos parlantes sin filtro eran las siguientes ( Amarillo woofer , verde tweeter ) :



Con una pasadita muy rapida por la planillita simuladora arme el siguiente filtro :

LP : 1mH - 4,4uF
HP : 0,27mH - 3,2 uF - 3,3Ohms en serie y 6,8Ohms en paralelo 

Resultado final :



CONSIDERACIONES :
1- Se ve linda la respuesta a partir de 1KHz , si bien la distorsion esta unos 25-30dB debajo , bastante mayor que un parlante "decente" 
2- La caida de graves a partir de 1KHz se puede atribuir a:
    - Caja Cerrada
    - Baffle step por la distribucion de los parlantes 
    - Condiciones de medicion : montado sobre un banquito en espacio abierto , SIN refuerzos    de piso ni pared....
    - Estoy midiendo con una capsula Panasonic con montaje casero que aun no pude corroborar su respuesta .

Auditivamente: Suenan muy prolijitos! Pese a la medicion horrible en graves , no es tan notoria en condiciones de escucha normales. 
Hasta la proxima ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy buenas las cajas, pero la respuesta en BF de los mids me espanta bastante ... no dan los 12dB/oct de caída en caja cerrada .. o no se los encuentro....
Yo tengo un par de esos mismos tweters AudioPipe... y los compré con la idea de probar algo _parecido_ (mirándolo con muy buena voluntad ) a los Pluto de Linkwitz, pero cuando les medí la fs encontré que uno tenía 1.3 kHz y el otro 1.9 kHz  .. así que quedaron guardados hasta que revise las mediciones y pruebe si se aguantan una LT... sea para arriba o sea para abajo.

Debo reconocer que la artesanía que has hecho para montar los tweeters es MORTAL!!!!   .. y el resultado final está MUY MUY BUENO considerando lo que son esos parlantes. Sin embargo, yo revisaría la respuesta de los mids... es raro que sean 6 dB/oct .

Cual es el ancho de la caja??


----------



## ramiro77

Antonio: excelente implementación. Me agrada ver que lo que propuse en el hilo de los texturizados gustó 
La caída a partir de 1khz es por el baffle step. Y por eso son 6db/oct. El tema es que cuando la rta llega a la F3 de la caja, deberían adicionarse los 12db/oct de caída, quedando 18db/oct en total. Peeero hay que tener en consideración la respuesta del mic también, que puede que no sea homogénea en baja frecuencia.

Luego de los 6db/oct, el resto son puras conjeturas. Aclaro.


----------



## AntonioAA

"La unica verdad es la realidad" ... dijo un politico tan astuto como controvertido...
Conste que anuncié las posibles causas de la medicion contradictoria . Me inclino por el baffle step como dice Ramiro dado que el parlante esta muy recostado contra el borde ( pero notar la ausencia de difracción !! , incluso en la medicion cruda sin smoothing ) 
Y el microfonito ( que queda para el hilo correspondiente, si bien hace mucho puse algo ) no lo pude contrastar "con el bueno" aun ....
Nota: el material con que hice el montaje de los tweeters es INCONFESABLE , pero vino justo , no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Conste que anuncié las posibles causas de la medicion contradictoria . *Me inclino por el baffle step* como dice Ramiro dado que el parlante esta muy recostado contra el borde ( pero notar la ausencia de difracción !! , incluso en la medicion cruda sin smoothing )


Cuales son las dimensiones del frente de la caja???? Por que para que comience donde parece que empieza, la caja debe tener alrededor de 17cm de ancho o un poco menos...
PD: A mí nunca me ha aparecido el baffle-step midiendo con un barrido en frecuencia pero si me "aparece" midiendo con un impulso (con el ARTA y el HOLMImpulse)



AntonioAA dijo:


> Nota: el material con que hice el montaje de los tweeters es INCONFESABLE , pero vino justo , no?


Seeeeeee.....


----------



## ramiro77

Sep, es cierto eso Eduardo. Con impulso el BS aparece. Con barrido común no. Y debe ser más o menos un bafle de esas dimensiones, pues si te fijás los monitores que armé del otro lado del charco (los que mostré acá en el texturizado y que en breve estaré publicando aquí) tienen 22cm de ancho. El baffle step arranca alrededor de 600hz y se ve exactamente igual a lo de Antonio.

Qué tiene de raro el montaje del tweeter? No llego a ver nada raro 

PD: posteate una captura de barrido de frecuencia común que no sea de impulso. Y el gráfico de distorsiones quisiera ver si es posible


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Qué tiene de raro el montaje del tweeter? No llego a ver nada raro


Ese tweeter es re-chiquito, y tiene un diámetro de maso 3.5 cm (me dá vagancia medirlo ahora) con carcaza y todo, y viene con unas "orejas" de metal para pillarlos en la puerta del auto. Por eso Antonio hizo los circulos de material INCONFESABLE  y prendió ahí los tweeters..... y ahora parecen de los de "verdad"


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo que mostré ES UN BARRIDO de Steps ... no uso mucho el Arta , pero en general no obtengo resultados demasiado diferentes sin usar ventana ...
Para saciar vuestra curiosidad , las cajas tienen 40x22x19 de prof. 
Recordar que el parlante esta Asimetrico , en relacion aurea ( 1-0,6) , se puede ver en la foto....
LO QUE DESCUBRI cuando desarme para hacer el montaje definitivo , es que la tapa trasera habia mordido un poco de aislante , por tanto tenia filtraciones.
Cuando tenga todo armado final vuelvo a medir .


----------



## ramiro77

Ahí lo ví el montaje! Jajajajaja excelente.
Medite Antonio con el Arta, pero fijate que tiene unos botones que dicen IM FR1 FR2 y hay otro más que no recuerdo que es. Tenés que usar el cuarto botón para medir como barrido normal y no como impulso.


----------



## aguirregus

Muy bien Antonio! veo que en la caja usás como relleno goma espuma. Te da buen resultado? no puedo conseguir fieltro por acá...solamente guata y goma espuma. Que les parece esa combinacion?


----------



## AntonioAA

Agui: Es controvertida la gomaespuma ... le puse a esos baffles porque la consigo gratis de los envoltorios de la recargas de toner . PARA MI , funciona ( recordar que el fonac es algo parecido ) , es mas, si pones demasiado me parece que queda demasiado absorbente. 
Pero lo mas recomendado aqui si no es fieltro , es guata.


----------



## ramiro77

Para saber si funciona o no, en el Arta cuando medís con impulso podés sacar también el Cumulative Spectrum Decay (CSD). Ahí se ve si el relleno es suficiente.


----------



## AntonioAA

Suena interesante... pero se supone que eso mide la energia que "queda flotando" en el ambiente... como sé lo que sucede dentro del baffle?


----------



## ramiro77

No, lo que medís son acumulaciones de energía. Cosas que quedan resonando. Fijate que la ventana de tiempo es corta para el CSD, cuando las de rebotes son más largas.
De todas formas si la medición es enventanada no hay drama. Y no deberías tener picos grandes de acumulación de energía más que en la Fs del tweeter y posiblemente en la ruptura del cono del woofer. En el resto, si tenés buen nivel de energía, falta relleno. O son demasiado malos los parlantes.


----------



## AntonioAA

Probaremos!!! no lo dudes... No pensaba que podia reflejarse en esa medicion ...Gracias!


----------



## AntonioAA

Aqui va fotito del proyecto LowEnd para calmar la ansiedad como habia comentado...
Debo las mediciones , este fin de semana me junto con el microfono Samson y veremos.
Por ahora pitufeando un poco les digo que suenan muy lindo para lo que son , mejoro mucho el manejo de potencia con la caja bien sellada . Perdieron un "colorido" feo que tenian al natural .
Ya se verá cuando mida.


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Aqui va fotito del proyecto LowEnd para calmar la ansiedad como habia comentado...
> Debo las mediciones , este fin de semana me junto con el microfono Samson y veremos.
> Por ahora pitufeando un poco les digo que suenan muy lindo para lo que son , mejoro mucho el manejo de potencia con la caja bien sellada . Perdieron un "colorido" feo que tenian al natural .
> Ya se verá cuando mida.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108328



El "Aplique" de montaje de los tweeter´s me imagino que le darán un sonido "*Evacuado*"

​
*! Buen trabajo ¡*


----------



## AntonioAA

Fogonazo dijo:


> El "Aplique" de montaje de los tweeter´s me imagino que le darán un sonido "*Evacuado*"
> 
> ​
> *! Buen trabajo ¡*



Gran analogia con el agua , Mr. Fogo ... incoloro, ino....


----------



## aguirregus

Les adjunto unas imágenes de como van quedando las cajas, las primeras mediciones que hice me dan bastante bien, tengo grandes problemas con el rebote en el piso pero ni bien pueda pruebo todo en el patio y les consulto por un pequeño valle en torno a los 5 KHz que no se a que se debe.

Saludos!
Gustavo


----------



## juanfilas

Si el valle es a 5khz con ese tweeter que es el de respuesta mas plana que he visto/medido si duda es un problema con el crossover, igual hay que ver como es el valle, hasta tal vez te convenga dejarlo....

Subí fotos de la respuesta!


----------



## aguirregus

Juan: te paso unas capturas de mediciones, fijate en la última como varía con solo  mover el mic unos centímetros (es un DBX RTA-M). Creo que el problema mas grande lo tengo en la sala 
Cuando pueda voy a sacar todo al patio para comparar sin tantos rebotes.
Al crossover le voy a agregar mañana un notch en 500 Hz para probar, leí que es necesario hacer eso con este Tweeter para disminuir la distorsión cerca de la frec de resonancia. Cuando tenga un rato dibujo el plano de como quedó el crossover y lo subo. 
Espero cometarios o sugerencias.
Saludos!
Gustavo


----------



## ramiro77

Depende de como los cortes no es necesario el notch. Yo usé un 4to orden LR a 3khz y te puedo asegurar que a máxima excursión de los woofers no se dispara la thd del tweeter en ningún lado. No lo vi en las mediciones.


----------



## AntonioAA

Amigos: Continuando con el proyectito , hoy hice las mediciones e incluso como prometí , hice comparativa de microfonos ( Samson C01 y capsula Panasonic montaje casero ) 
Mediciones con capsula Panasonic, Baffle 1 y 2 (mostrando distorsion ):




Comparativo respuesta SIN y CON frente :


Comparativo de respuesta de ambos microfonos ( cruda y smoothed)



Conclusiones:
Se midio como de costumbre en La Mayor  ( ...miseria ) en mi terraza , condiciones adversas ( mucho viento ) a 60 cm y potencia cercana a 1w.

- Segun estudios preliminares , falta de graves , ideales para 2.1 , si bien no hay refuerzos de piso ni pared, mejoran mucho en condiciones normales.
- Muy prolija la respuesta a partir de 1kHz , uno de lo parlantes aceptablemente diferente del otro 
- El frente NO INTRODUCE caida de respuesta 
- Mi "invento" de microfono funciona MUY aceptable , solo un par de dB de diferencia en alta frecuencia .

Espero les guste , saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Si usas la pc para reproducir, metele un shelving a la frecuencia del baffle step (o un poco menos, proba) de 6dB y en teoría no debería faltarle graves. Después hay que ver que pasa donde estás escuchando, pero es tema aparte.


----------



## AntonioAA

ramiro77 dijo:


> Si usas la pc para reproducir, metele un shelving a la frecuencia del baffle step (o un poco menos, proba) de 6dB y en teoría no debería faltarle graves. Después hay que ver que pasa donde estás escuchando, pero es tema aparte.



Por supuesto ... pero en el caso que fueran parlantes que "se la banquen" lo cual NO es este caso! 
No te olvides que la caja cerrada fue deliverado para que conearan menos . Son 4" pobres.

"no hay que pedir peras al olmo " decia mi abuelita.


----------



## ramiro77

Te van a bajar lo mismo. La diferencia es que si el lugar donde escuchás no es muy vivo temporalmente hablando, con compensar los 6dB basta, sea bueno o malo el parlante, baje o no mucho. Pues el baffle step no se limita a la parte baja del espectro; molesta también a la parte media en muchos casos si el bafle es muy angosto.
Claro, todo esto a costa de reducir la sensibilidad del bafle en 6dB. 

Ahora, con su permiso, les quiero mostrar un trabajo que me encargaron. El tema era hacer unos monitores de bajo costo y que suenen lo mejor posible. Costó elegir drivers y diseñar, pues todo fue solución de compromiso. Aún así, el resultado fue muy bueno y los tuve varios días en casa testeando. No son ScanSpeak, pero se defienden MUY bien.

Los drivers son marca Xburn, de Xonox. Los venden con su marca pero sospecho que son chinocas. El modelo es YD166-9-8F8R. Los tweeters son de domo de 1", marca "USA BRAND". Es decir, chinos jajaja. La caja es sellada, de unos 18 litros con la mitad del volúmen interno rellena. Convendría que respeten las medidas del frente y por supuesto ámbos parlantes deben ir montados al ras. Ámbos parlantes centrados, nada de offset, lo verán en las fotos. Y la ubicación de los parlantes, si bien no pasa nada si varían 2 o 3 cm para arriba o para abajo, haganlas lo más parecido posible a lo que se ve en las fotos (pues no recuerdo a cuánto puse cada parlante). Las medidas del frente son 22cm de ancho x 40cm alto.

El filtro es un 2do órden para el woofer con notch en la ruptura. 4to órden para el tweeter sin notch. Corte alrededor de 6khz para que no moleste el tweeter, que por más notch que le ponga, si bajaba el cruce ya empezaba a molestar la THD del mismo. En este caso sacrifiqué respuesta fuera de eje en pos de tener un mejor resultado tonal y armónico. Si son para escuchar en campo cercano da igual, pues se apuntan los bafles y listo.

Vamos con las fotos:

Ver el archivo adjunto 107074









Y ahora las mediciones:

Respuesta en frecuencia. Smoothing en 1/24. Distancia 70cm. Se aprecia un poco de ripple pues no tuve oportunidad de medir en buenas condiciones. Y la caída en graves es por el baffle step. A no preocuparse.



Distorsiones, dandoles un poco de caña (cuánta? ni idea )



CSD:



Como podrán ver, la performance no es mala. De hecho suenan muy bien. Donde más fallan es en baja frecuencia, donde la THD se dispara por culpa del pésimo motor magnético del woofer. Es demasiado irreal el grave con tanta THD, así que los recomiendo para usar con un subwoofer en un sistema 2.1. De todas formas los bafles responden hasta unos 65hz, así que no esperen sacarle mucho grave. En medios y agudos suenan realmente bien y no tengo mayores objeciones. Se dispara un poco más la THD a máxima excursión del woofer y chillan un poquito los tweeters. Pero no es algo molesto y he visto cosas muchísimo peores en bafles comerciales de costo superior.

Son bafles que recomiendo para lugares chicos. Para campo cercano andan muy bien. Para ambientes grandes se quedan cortos en SPL. No quiero pitufear demasiado con esto, pero para ponernos de acuerdo en algo, digamos más o menos lugares hasta 25m2. Dependerá también de cómo les guste escuchar, y si usan subwoofer esto ya no aplica y les pueden dar mucha más caña.

El proyecto es realmente muy barato. Los parlantes los terminé pagando $750 pesos argentinos (algo así como unos 75 dólares al cambio oficial). El costo final no lo sé, pues muchas cosas las compro en cantidad (como el MDF, borneras, cobre para las bobinas, carretes, etc.) y siempre tengo "stock" digamos. Calculo que comprando al por menor, les pueden costar alrededor de $1400 argentinos. Pero es solo un simple estimativo.

Espero que a alguien le sirva. Está todo listo para copiar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Están bueeeeenooooossss...me gustan mucho  pero no la frecuencia de corte ... En fin, si el tweeter no dá para más, por ese precio es muy dificil mejorarlo 
*Pregunta:* la posición con el mid arriba, es para levantar el lóbulo??? o solo por que la foto está al revés? 

PD: Seee.... por debajo de 100Hz la THD es medio espantosa  

_________________________________________________________________________



			
				ramiro77 dijo:
			
		

> La diferencia es que si el lugar donde escuchás no es muy vivo  temporalmente hablando, con compensar los 6dB basta, sea bueno o malo el  parlante, baje o no mucho. Pues el baffle step no se limita a la parte  baja del espectro; molesta también a la parte media en muchos casos si  el bafle es muy angosto.


El problema con el baffle-step es que hay que ajustarlo sala-por-sala, por que cuando te pasás un poco los graves se van al diablo. Si tenés el corte en 100Hz no es taaan grave, pero igual se nota. Si lo cortás mas abajo.... hummmmm. Por otra parte, los 6dB es en espacio libre, pero en la sala debe andar entre 2 y 4dB como mucho
Por ahora, yo lo corrijo un poco con el control de tono de graves.... y vá sin boomear ni retumbar... y sin perder sensibilidad 



			
				ramiro77 dijo:
			
		

> Claro, todo esto a costa de reducir la sensibilidad del bafle en 6dB.


Eso es un costo alto si los parlantes ya son poco sensibles.. dejar un bafle en 82dB de sensibilidad hace que no puedas usar un SET para moverlos


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy buenos quedaron !! ... 
Fijate que la distorsion esta en general 30 dB ( y mas ) limpios ... en mi caso son apenas 20/25....
El Steps tiene un puntito de menu que dice "Percentage Distorsion" o algo asi , que te la calcula .
Los conos son IDENTICOS a los mios ( estos chinos son todos iguales)


----------



## ramiro77

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Están bueeeeenooooossss...me gustan mucho  pero no la frecuencia de corte ... En fin, si el tweeter no dá para más, por ese precio es muy dificil mejorarlo
> *Pregunta:* la posición con el mid arriba, es para levantar el lóbulo??? o solo por que la foto está al revés?
> 
> PD: Seee.... por debajo de 100Hz la THD es medio espantosa



Y mirá, lo que más se nota en una escucha es por un lado la THD en baja frecuencia. Es recontra audible y suena directamente feo. Y por otro lado que no tienen buena imágen estéreo si no te los apuntás. Pero tonalmente son correctos. Y en distorsiones fuera de lo que pase debajo de 100hz, estan muy buenos. En cuanto al cruce, podría bajarse pero no mucho más de 4.5khz... Y para el tamaño del woofer, estamos en la misma. Así que preferí llevar el corte hasta donde diera el midwoofer y así disminuir la carga en el tweeter y poder darles más murra.

En mis columnas, por citarte un ejemplo, como el corte es a 3khz, si bien en la teoría la respuesta fuera de eje entre 2khz y 3khz no es la mejor, pues al estar justo ahí se produce un dip natural cuando escuchás fuera del eje. La imágen no queda afectada pues es todo truquillo psicoacústico. Pero cortar a 3khz para el tweeter de este proyecto era algo completamente imposible desde cualquier punto de vista. Más cuando el filtro debía ser pasivo, donde ya un 4to órden implica muchos componentes.



			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> El problema con el baffle-step es que hay que ajustarlo sala-por-sala, por que cuando te pasás un poco los graves se van al diablo. Si tenés el corte en 100Hz no es taaan grave, pero igual se nota. Si lo cortás mas abajo.... hummmmm. Por otra parte, los 6dB es en espacio libre, pero en la sala debe andar entre 2 y 4dB como mucho
> Por ahora, yo lo corrijo un poco con el control de tono de graves.... y vá sin boomear ni retumbar... y sin perder sensibilidad



Sep, esto es cierto. Pero de todas formas, suponiendo que en una sala se necesiten 2dB de compensación y uno compense 6dB, serían 4dB extra. No me parece tanto como irse al diablo, pues es un pequeño toque que para cierto tipo de música tonalmente me resulta más agradable que si fuese absolutamente plano el asunto. De todas formas son soluciones de compromiso, pues por más EQ que metas, lo que los pitufillos audiófilos llaman "boomeo" lo vas a tener. No es más que respuesta temporal. Por más que la respuesta en frecuencia sea plana (cosa que no ocurre jamás en una sala sin tratar a menos que se corrija de forma activa), el problema lo continuás teniendo y es bastante problemático... Yo personalmente a lo que menos bola le doy es a la respuesta en frecuencia, pues me resulta más importante la THD y lo que pase temporalmente con el recinto. La respuesta es moldeable (hasta cierto punto y hasta donde lo permita la sala), el resto no.



			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Eso es un costo alto si los parlantes ya son poco sensibles.. dejar un bafle en 82dB de sensibilidad hace que no puedas usar un SET para moverlos


[/QUOTE]

Y pero claro, si no podés usar un SET pues hay que tirar a la basura los bafles. Si no cómo disfrutas esa magia especial que solo te dan los SET? 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Muy buenos quedaron !! ...
> Fijate que la distorsion esta en general 30 dB ( y mas ) limpios ... en mi caso son apenas 20/25....
> El Steps tiene un puntito de menu que dice "Percentage Distorsion" o algo asi , que te la calcula .
> Los conos son IDENTICOS a los mios ( estos chinos son todos iguales)



Acabo de probar el steps con mis columnas. Y algo estoy haciendo mal, pues me marca de 10% a 100% de THD 
Voy a buscar el manual...


----------



## AntonioAA

Eh 
Algo esta mal evidentemente ... primero que tenes que buscar es que no estes clipeando... porque si el Arta te funciona , son los mismos seteos y conexiones!

Como Dice Dr. Z ... el corte lo hiciste otra que alto ... a que frecuencia tenias la ruptura?? , en los mios era 5Khz aprox , de modo que el corte debe andar en 3,5-4


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Y mirá, lo que más se nota en una escucha es por un lado la THD en baja frecuencia. Es recontra audible y suena directamente feo.


Y si... el mid tiene casi lo mismo de señal que de distorsion a BF... 



ramiro77 dijo:


> Y por otro lado que no tienen buena imágen estéreo si no te los apuntás. Pero tonalmente son correctos. Y en distorsiones fuera de lo que pase debajo de 100hz, estan muy buenos. En cuanto al cruce, podría bajarse pero no mucho más de 4.5khz... Y para el tamaño del woofer, estamos en la misma. Así que preferí llevar el corte hasta donde diera el midwoofer y así disminuir la carga en el tweeter y poder darles más murra.


Lo de la imagen es por la poca dispersión lateral. Con esos mid tenés el límite de corte en 2kHz y vos estás en 6kHz, en esos cuatro kHz que están dentro de la banda de mayor sensibilidad del oído el mid "tira un rayo" . Si los apuntás, el tema mejora pero si te rascás una oreja la imagen se corre



ramiro77 dijo:


> Sep, esto es cierto. Pero de todas formas, suponiendo que en una sala se necesiten 2dB de compensación y uno compense 6dB, serían 4dB extra. No me parece tanto como irse al diablo, pues es un pequeño toque que para cierto tipo de música tonalmente me resulta más agradable que si fuese absolutamente plano el asunto. De todas formas son soluciones de compromiso, pues por más EQ que metas, lo que los pitufillos audiófilos llaman "boomeo" lo vas a tener. No es más que respuesta temporal. Por más que la respuesta en frecuencia sea plana (cosa que no ocurre jamás en una sala sin tratar a menos que se corrija de forma activa), el problema lo continuás teniendo y es bastante problemático.


See.... está claro. Pero el problema no es solo acústico sino también eléctrico, ya que si corregís 6dB en lugar de 2 vas a tener que dar el 50% mas de potencia a todo el baffle para lograr el mismo SPL que antes, y tonalmente el sonido va a cambiar entre diferentes "salas". Por eso encuentro preferible tocar con el control de tonos, que si es razonablemente correcto es más fácil de hacerlo que corregir dentro del xover y perder SPL al dope (audiófilos absternerse de tocar el control de tonos y en su lugar buscar el proveedor de equipos HiFi/HiEnd mas cercano para cambiar los baffles por completo )
Lo del boomeo es "relativo" por que tenés los mids alejados del piso, así que no tenés refuerzos descontrolados del piso... claro, en la medida que cortés a una fcia razonable (por eso amo los 2.1 )



ramiro77 dijo:


> .. Yo personalmente a lo que menos bola le doy es a la respuesta en  frecuencia, pues me resulta más importante la THD y lo que pase  temporalmente con el recinto. La respuesta es moldeable (hasta cierto  punto y hasta donde lo permita la sala), el resto no.


El asunto con la rsta en frecuencia es importante, por que si pretendés reproducir "fiel al original" la rsta debe ser "plana", o el sonido no va a ser taaan real. El BBC dip es un caso particular por que corrige una característica del oído humano, pero en general no deberían haber irregularidades notables en la rsta en fcia. Por supuesto que si la THD es un desastre, poca rsta en frecuencia correcta vas a poder escuchar, pero hay que sumar por todas partes... aunque no necesariamente con estos parlantes


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> (por eso amo los 2.1 )



Yo tambien !!

Termino de montar los "espantobaffles" con un cross L/R 2 vias que tenia archivado y un woofer de 12" de igual o peor calaña ( un Jahro enconado ) ... y es una maravilla!!
... moviendolos con 4 TDA2050 ( dos de ellos en bridge ) con un trafo que no da ni 80W !!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Método para conseguir graves redonditos, redonditos. :loco:


​


----------



## AntonioAA

buenisima idea!!! ... no me provoquen que lo implemento !!
No me quedan parlantes :cabezon:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Termino de montar los "espantobaffles" con un cross L/R 2 vias que tenia archivado y un woofer de 12" de igual o peor calaña ( un Jahro enconado ) ... y es una maravilla!!


Donde cortaste los baffles con el xover activo???
Está dificil elegir un punto de corte en BF con una caída taaan suave.... 

A partir de la curva de rsta en fcia parecerían útil cerca de los 200Hz, pero es muy alta...


----------



## ramiro77

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Y si... el mid tiene casi lo mismo de señal que de distorsion a BF...



Un asco. Nunca escuché algo tan pésimo en graves. Peeeero como el resto es más que decente, lo regalo para el foro 



			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Lo de la imagen es por la poca dispersión lateral. Con esos mid tenés el límite de corte en 2kHz y vos estás en 6kHz, en esos cuatro kHz que están dentro de la banda de mayor sensibilidad del oído el mid "tira un rayo" . Si los apuntás, el tema mejora pero si te rascás una oreja la imagen se corre



Sí, por supuesto. A eso adicionemos que, si bien no lo medí, el tweeter debe tener una pésima respuesta fuera de eje per se. Así que hasta 2khz todo bien y luego chau. Apuntandolos se reduce un montón el efecto y no es tan dramático como correrte 1cm y chau respuesta. Pero obviamente no es lo mismo que con un corte mucho más bajo.



			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> See.... está claro. Pero el problema no es solo acústico sino también eléctrico, ya que si corregís 6dB en lugar de 2 vas a tener que dar el 50% mas de potencia a todo el baffle para lograr el mismo SPL que antes, y tonalmente el sonido va a cambiar entre diferentes "salas". Por eso encuentro preferible tocar con el control de tonos, que si es razonablemente correcto es más fácil de hacerlo que corregir dentro del xover y perder SPL al dope (audiófilos absternerse de tocar el control de tonos y en su lugar buscar el proveedor de equipos HiFi/HiEnd mas cercano para cambiar los baffles por completo )
> Lo del boomeo es "relativo" por que tenés los mids alejados del piso, así que no tenés refuerzos descontrolados del piso... claro, en la medida que cortés a una fcia razonable (por eso amo los 2.1 )



Se haga de forma activa o pasiva, el efecto es el mismo a fines prácticos. Perdés SPL de una forma u otra, pues en definitiva necesitás quitar energía por encima del fenómeno del baffle step. Si quitás energía, debés aplicarles más potencia para lograr el mismo SPL en esa banda (solo que ahora tenés los graves que antes no tenías). Pero compensar el fenómeno implica de forma indirecta necesitar entregarle más potencia al bafle. Se traduce en menos SPL máximo obviamente. Por eso personalmente los diseños 2 vías clásicos con un sólo woofer no me agradan. O 2.1, o 2.5 vías. También se puede hacer en 3 vías usando un woofer más sensible que el mid y cortarlo justo en el punto del baffle step.

El tema de los rebotes del piso es el que menos me preocupa, pues los modos dominantes de la sala los solés tener en las aristas de las paredes si no me equivoco. Estén alejados o no del piso, siempre te morfás respuesta temporal por más que corrigas la respuesta con EQ si el recinto no tiene un tratamiento adecuado. Lo que ocurre con la parte baja del espectro es que los modos están más alejados entre sí en distancia, pero a medida que la frecuencia sube se van acercando cada vez más. Lo cual no quita que ocurran, pues probá de poner un tono de 1khz y movete de a medio centímetro. Vas a escuchar perfecto como "aparece y desaparece", según se cancele (total o de forma parcial, depende).



			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> El asunto con la rsta en frecuencia es importante, por que si pretendés reproducir "fiel al original" la rsta debe ser "plana", o el sonido no va a ser taaan real. El BBC dip es un caso particular por que corrige una característica del oído humano, pero en general no deberían haber irregularidades notables en la rsta en fcia. Por supuesto que si la THD es un desastre, poca rsta en frecuencia correcta vas a poder escuchar, pero hay que sumar por todas partes... aunque no necesariamente con estos parlantes



Sí, en eso estamos de acuerdo. Lo que quiero decir es que no me preocupa, pues la respuesta siempre se puede corregir, a menos que existan cancelaciones propiamente dichas (de 10db para arriba), que es tan grande el error temporal que por más que se las moldee con un EQ y en el gráfico se vean bien, no suenan bien.
Y con el tema de la respuesta plana siempre ofrezco el mismo dilema. Es tan difícil encontrar un disco bien hecho, y suelen ser tan brutos los encargados de hacer el laburo en estudio, que la mayoría de las veces "lo real" es un asco y personalmente no me produce ningún tipo de placer escucharlo, más allá de que el tema o el disco en cuestión sí me guste. Lo que encuentro como constante en la mayoría de las grabaciones es que son cortas de graves. Y no es un defecto de mi rincón ni del equipo, lo tengo bien estudiado el asunto. Exceptuando ciertos géneros como música electrónica donde sí, suele sobrar e inclusive con el equipo en respuesta plana hay contenido "de más" en la parte baja del espectro. 

Llamenme paranóico, delirante, quejoso, enfermo o lo que gusten: les confieso que tengo varias EQ para esto. Son todas iguales, excepto de 150hz para abajo donde de acuerdo a lo que tenga ganas de escuchar, voy desde plano hasta 8db extra.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> *Se haga de forma activa o pasiva, el efecto es el mismo a fines prácticos. Perdés SPL de una forma u otra, pues en definitiva necesitás quitar energía por encima del fenómeno del baffle step.* Si quitás energía, debés aplicarles más potencia para lograr el mismo SPL en esa banda (solo que ahora tenés los graves que antes no tenías). Pero compensar el fenómeno implica de forma indirecta necesitar entregarle más potencia al bafle. Se traduce en menos SPL máximo obviamente. Por eso personalmente los diseños 2 vías clásicos con un sólo woofer no me agradan. O 2.1, o 2.5 vías. También se puede hacer en 3 vías usando un woofer más sensible que el mid y cortarlo justo en el punto del baffle step.


Otra vez estás pensando para un solo lado!
Si trabajás en activo no hace falta bajar la sensibilidad global para corregir el BS, por el contrario, meter LP-shelving para corregir el BS o usar el control de tono lo único que hace es aumentar el nivel en la zona del BSC, pero nunca atenuás nada 



ramiro77 dijo:


> El tema de los rebotes del piso es el que menos me preocupa, pues los modos dominantes de la sala los solés tener en las aristas de las paredes si no me equivoco. Estén alejados o no del piso, siempre te morfás respuesta temporal por más que corrigas la respuesta con EQ si el recinto no tiene un tratamiento adecuado. Lo que ocurre con la parte baja del espectro es que los modos están más alejados entre sí en distancia, pero a medida que la frecuencia sube se van acercando cada vez más. Lo cual no quita que ocurran, pues probá de poner un tono de 1khz y movete de a medio centímetro. Vas a escuchar perfecto como "aparece y desaparece", según se cancele (total o de forma parcial, depende).


Seee...pero estás describiendo el efecto del filtro peine de los rebotes en el piso y no el refuerzo de 6 dB por cambio de radiación de 4Π a 2Π



ramiro77 dijo:


> Sí, en eso estamos de acuerdo. Lo que quiero decir es que no me preocupa, pues la respuesta siempre se puede corregir, a menos que existan cancelaciones propiamente dichas (de 10db para arriba), que es tan grande el error temporal que por más que se las moldee con un EQ y en el gráfico se vean bien, no suenan bien.
> Y con el tema de la respuesta plana siempre ofrezco el mismo dilema. Es tan difícil encontrar un disco bien hecho, y suelen ser tan brutos los encargados de hacer el laburo en estudio, que la mayoría de las veces "lo real" es un asco y personalmente no me produce ningún tipo de placer escucharlo, más allá de que el tema o el disco en cuestión sí me guste. Lo que encuentro como constante en la mayoría de las grabaciones es que son cortas de graves. Y no es un defecto de mi rincón ni del equipo, lo tengo bien estudiado el asunto. Exceptuando ciertos géneros como música electrónica donde sí, suele sobrar e inclusive con el equipo en respuesta plana hay contenido "de más" en la parte baja del espectro.
> 
> Llamenme paranóico, delirante, quejoso, enfermo o lo que gusten: les confieso que tengo varias EQ para esto. Son todas iguales, excepto de 150hz para abajo donde de acuerdo a lo que tenga ganas de escuchar, voy desde plano hasta 8db extra.


Acá hay dos cosas diferentes:
1- No todo el mundo tiene un eq como el 2496 de Behringer para ecualizar y mucho menos es capaz de configurarlo con un mic, así que la postura esa de la ecualización, si bien muy probablemente sea "la posta" es poco menos que imposible que alguien la use. 
2- Las grabaciones ped0@#~$&% no hay como salvarlas.... si al sistema metés verdura, entonces vas a sacar verdura y hay poco que hacer salvo elegir una edición mejor masterizada.

Por eso, todo bien, pero no se puede diseñar un sistema pensando que Doña Rosa va a saber ecualizarlo y ajustarlo, por que eso no es cierto  y de casualidad debe saber escribir


----------



## ramiro77

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Otra vez estás pensando para un solo lado!
> Si trabajás en activo no hace falta bajar la sensibilidad global para corregir el BS, por el contrario, meter LP-shelving para corregir el BS o usar el control de tono lo único que hace es aumentar el nivel en la zona del BSC, pero nunca atenuás nada



No me supe expresar bien. A ver si puedo hacerlo mejor: en pasivo, reducís la sensibilidad del bafle. En activo, reducís el SPL máximo que pueda entregar el bafle, pues por supuesto va a excursionar más y va a recibir más potencia. En ámbos casos el efecto final es el mismo implementado de distinta forma, pues aumentar el contenido de baja frecuencia es lo mismo que atenuar el resto, solo que en términos prácticos, hacerlo de una forma implica reducir el nivel y vas a necesitar aplicarles más potencia, y de la otra forma ya les estás aplicando más potencia con el mismo control de tonos. De todas formas roza lo psicológico el asunto, pues si el fenómeno existe (y no hay posibilidad de hacer un montaje en la pared), de una forma u otra hay que corregirlo en la medida que corresponda, y si bien en un caso la sensibilidad se baja y en el otro no, el efecto final es el mismo: reduce el SPL máximo.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seee...pero estás describiendo el efecto del filtro peine de los rebotes en el piso y no el refuerzo de 6 dB por cambio de radiación de 4Π a 2Π



Lo del efecto peine lo mezclé con lo otro, no me refería sólo a la transición a medio espacio. Lo que quería decir con esto, es que por más EQ que se agregue y por más que se intente corregir cosas con un control de tonos o un EQ sofisticado, los problemas temporales no se van. El fenómeno del baffle step sí lo coregís sin drama alguno pues digamos que es una cuestión de "nivel" nomás. Lo que yo quería decir es que el tema del boomeo o respuesta temporal siempre existe. En baja frecuencia el problema que tengo acá es siempre en las aristas y a modo refuerzo. Las cancelaciones se van repartiendo en el resto del volúmen del recinto. De una forma u otra, el EQ no resuelve nada, pues el grave sigue teniendo retardo audible por más que la rta sea plana.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá hay dos cosas diferentes:
> 1- No todo el mundo tiene un eq como el 2496 de Behringer para ecualizar y mucho menos es capaz de configurarlo con un mic, así que la postura esa de la ecualización, si bien muy probablemente sea "la posta" es poco menos que imposible que alguien la use.



Al contrario. Y es justo esto lo que quería expresar antes. No creo que sea "la posta". Sino que me resulta más lógico atacar primero la parte temporal, para luego sí poder meter EQ en donde haga falta. Pues con el EQ resolvés cosas sólo en cuanto a la respuesta. Pero te puedo asegurar que he visto salas donde en el gráfico de rta el asunto se ve perfecto, y sin embargo en el punto de escucha claramente podés oír diferencias de fase entre un oído y otro. Sobre todo en salas que no son simétricas (o mejor dicho, la posición de escucha y ubicación del equipo no es simétrica respecto a la sala). Cuando tomás una captura con el micrófono, tomás el total de energía que cae en ese punto, sea de donde sea que esta provenga. Si hay mayor energía que proviene de un punto en particular, mirando la RTA y metiendo EQ, al dejarlo plano no resolvés el problema principal que es ese; mayor energía de un lado. Se nota y de forma MUY bruta. Yo acá estoy lidiando con eso, pues donde tengo los equipos el techo tiene dos aguas, pero no es simétrico. Un lado tiene cierta inclinación y el otro, otra distinta. 
También hay un tema con los tweeters cuando miden plano pero suenan pasadisimos en salas muy reverberantes. Me lo explicaron Juan y hiend en su momento y leí algo de literatura al respecto, pero si te digo te miento porque no le dí mucha bola y no recuerdo exactamente de qué se trataba el asunto.

Respecto al EQ, ya no hace falta tener un DCX ni un DEQ. Hay softwares muy potentes que trabajan sobre el kernel de Windows. Yo uso el Equalizer APO. No es intuitivo pero una vez que queda seteado, los filtros se aplican sobre absolutamente todo lo que pase en Win. Y es un gol de arco a arco 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 2- Las grabaciones ped0@#~$&% no hay como salvarlas.... si al sistema metés verdura, entonces vas a sacar verdura y hay poco que hacer salvo elegir una edición mejor masterizada.



Depende de qué es lo que esté mal. Si son sólo cuestiones tonales, poder se puede "dibujar" un poco. La pregunta es cuánto, y acá es donde entramos con todo el asunto del gusto. El tema es que si me das a elegir entre un tema que me gusta sonando como el traste por respetar la "planicie" o dibujarlo un poco para que sea pasable, opto sin lugar a dudas por la segunda. De hecho, y volviendo al párrafo anterior, cuando necesitás meter EQ para que la rta sea plana en el punto de escucha, es meterle verdura al equipo. Si tomás una medición en campo cercano del bafle ya ecualizado, es cualquier cosa menos plano. Ya sé que la analogía no vale y es medio tirada de los pelos, pero quiero decir que no todo se limita a "que el bafle mida plano o muerte!!!"  



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por eso, todo bien, pero no se puede diseñar un sistema pensando que Doña Rosa va a saber ecualizarlo y ajustarlo, por que eso no es cierto  y de casualidad debe saber escribir



Jajajajaja pero qué tipo che! Pobre Doña Rosa. Guarda que va a venir FT acá a pegarte un par de sopapos


----------



## juanfilas

aguirregus dijo:


> Juan: te paso unas capturas de mediciones, fijate en la última como varía con solo  mover el mic unos centímetros (es un DBX RTA-M). Creo que el problema mas grande lo tengo en la sala
> Cuando pueda voy a sacar todo al patio para comparar sin tantos rebotes.
> Al crossover le voy a agregar mañana un notch en 500 Hz para probar, leí que es necesario hacer eso con este Tweeter para disminuir la distorsión cerca de la frec de resonancia. Cuando tenga un rato dibujo el plano de como quedó el crossover y lo subo.
> Espero cometarios o sugerencias.
> Saludos!
> Gustavo



Hola Gus, perdón por la tardanza (estoy de vacaciones  ) y a todos perdón por los errores de ortografía solo puedo poner acentos en las palabras que tiene guardada la tablet 
Viendo las gráficas queda completamente asegurado que el problema es del crossover, la macana es que esta totalmente mal diseñado lamentablemente, desde el vamos tenes una diferencia abismal de pendientes en la zona del cruce, fijate q el woofer corta de golpe y el tweeter súper suave, no estas aprovechando la linealidad del tweeter así! Ademas, al cortarlo tan suave, le estas metiendo mucha energía a baja frec. Con lo cual, si bien el punto de cruce es alto, te va  a resonar.

Tenes que hacer dos cosas:

Con las mediciones que hiciste diseña el crossover de nuevo teniendo en cuenta primero q la respuesta del tweeter quede plana hasta 3khz aprox. (Sin esa leve caída que tenes ahora).
Asegurarte que las pendientes en la zona de corte sean similares, sino, te va a responder mal el filtro. Simulalo, subí las gráficas y las revisamos antes de que armes un crossover nuevo 

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Donde cortaste los baffles con el xover activo???
> Está dificil elegir un punto de corte en BF con una caída taaan suave....
> 
> A partir de la curva de rsta en fcia parecerían útil cerca de los 200Hz, pero es muy alta...



Como dije ... fue una pruebita con lo que había ... el cross ya ni me acuerdo su frecuencia , pero SI! es alrededor de 200 ....
El woofer avise que tampoco es la gran cosa pero el conjunto engaña al oido bastante bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> ...y si bien en un caso la sensibilidad se baja y en el otro no, el efecto final es el mismo: *reduce el SPL máximo*.


 El SPL máximo queda en el mismo lugar donde está por que la corrección se limita a la zona de BF donde está "el problema". Dos mangos aparte es el hecho que si aumentás las BF para corregir el BS el parlante no se las banque y tengás que bajar el volumen (=> SPL) global .



ramiro77 dijo:


> Las cancelaciones se van repartiendo en el resto del volúmen del recinto. De una forma u otra, el EQ no resuelve nada, pues el grave sigue teniendo retardo audible por más que la rta sea plana.


Bueno.... eso es una cosa que habría analizar de los dipolos, por que creo que el negocio con esos bichos viene por ese lado: la radiación trasera + los rebotes, de cierta manera, son los que se encargan de "rellenar" los huecos que se producen por la radiación delantera + la sala.



ramiro77 dijo:


> Si hay mayor energía que proviene de un punto en particular, mirando la RTA y metiendo EQ, al dejarlo plano no resolvés el problema principal que es ese; mayor energía de un lado. Se nota y de forma MUY bruta. Yo acá estoy lidiando con eso, pues donde tengo los equipos el techo tiene dos aguas, pero no es simétrico. Un lado tiene cierta inclinación y el otro, otra distinta.


Sep... eso es verdad, y es la otra parte de la ecuación: la sala y su acondicionamiento. Pero lo que sucede con esto es mas complicado... y potencialmente costoso de corregir bien, o es contentarse con un parche que resulta en un compromiso.
Mi conclusión con esto es que si no tenés una sala adecuada nunca vas a lograr resultados 100% buenos 



ramiro77 dijo:


> Respecto al EQ, ya no hace falta tener un DCX ni un DEQ. Hay softwares muy potentes que trabajan sobre el kernel de Windows. Yo uso el Equalizer APO. No es intuitivo pero una vez que queda seteado, los filtros se aplican sobre absolutamente todo lo que pase en Win. Y es un gol de arco a arco


Si, OK, pero Doña Rosa se sigue quedando así:  



ramiro77 dijo:


> Depende de qué es lo que esté mal. Si son sólo cuestiones tonales, poder se puede "dibujar" un poco. La pregunta es cuánto, y acá es donde entramos con todo el asunto del gusto. El tema es que si me das a elegir entre un tema que me gusta sonando como el traste por respetar la "planicie" o dibujarlo un poco para que sea pasable, opto sin lugar a dudas por la segunda. De hecho, y volviendo al párrafo anterior, cuando necesitás meter EQ para que la rta sea plana en el punto de escucha, es meterle verdura al equipo. Si tomás una medición en campo cercano del bafle ya ecualizado, es cualquier cosa menos plano. Ya sé que la analogía no vale y es medio tirada de los pelos, pero quiero decir que no todo se limita a "que el bafle mida plano o muerte!!!"


A lo que me refiero con "baffle plano" es a la respuesta antes de cualquier corrección e interacción con la sala, y no solo en frecuencia, sino también el retardo de grupo debe ser controlado. Lo de rsta plana en el punto de escucha es cualquiera, por que ya se sabe que no debe ser exactamente así, pero mi vision es tratar de corregir con lo que hay a disposición antes de empezar a meter cosas en la sala que alteren (para bien o para mal) el aspecto "vivencial" confused de ese ambiente. Puede ser por que soy medio delirante con que me gustan las habitaciones "despejadas" y sin muchas cosas al medio "que me choquen la vista". Otro podrá pensar diferente, "pero por lo menos así lo veo yo" (Nimo dixit).
Por suerte (o desgracia?) un gran porcentaje de los ambientes habitacionales modernos, en lo que refiere a los dedicados a salas de escucha, siguen patrones estructurales bastaaaante similares, así que supongo que un estudio acústico/arquitectónico en esa dirección tal vez podría proporcionar una mejora significativa sin embarcarse en poner paneles, techos colgantes y todo lo que significa una "acustización"  seria hecha a conciencia. Claro que esto también sería un compromiso, pero si la patrona no seca la mente con la trillada frase "mirá la porquería que pusiste en el living"  yo creo que ya es todo un logro ....a fin de cuentas ella también vive ahí 



ramiro77 dijo:


> Jajajajaja pero qué tipo che! Pobre Doña Rosa. Guarda que va a venir FT acá a pegarte un par de sopapos


GRRR... GUAU GUAU GUAU!!!!





  





juanfilas dijo:


> Viendo las gráficas queda completamente asegurado que el problema es del crossover, la macana es que esta totalmente mal diseñado lamentablemente, desde el vamos tenes una diferencia abismal de pendientes en la zona del cruce, fijate q el woofer corta de golpe y el tweeter súper suave, no estas aprovechando la linealidad del tweeter así! Ademas, al cortarlo tan suave, le estas metiendo mucha energía a baja frec. Con lo cual, si bien el punto de cruce es alto, te va  a resonar.


Ojo con esas gráficas, Juan, por que la fcia equivalente del gate es muy alta (la ventana es muy chica) y es del todo probable que no se estén viendo algunos otros detalles importantes...


----------



## aguirregus

Una cosa que se me había pasado en esas mediciones es que la polaridad del tweeter no estaba invertida, 
luego de hacer eso desapareció el valle en 5 KHz y quedó bastante bien la respuesta, si puedo  subo una imagen esta noche. De todos modos voy a rediseñar el crossover, una de las pruebas será con un LR de 4to orden como sugiere Ramiro para que la curva dle TW quede menos suave. 
Dr. Z: estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas nuevas estos días, podría explicarme brevemente que es la frecuencia del gate? vi que aparece eso en HolmImpulse pero no se exactamente cual es el concepto. Desde ya, gracias a todos y seguiré con las pruebas.
Gustavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aguirregus dijo:


> Dr. Z: estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas nuevas estos días, podría explicarme brevemente que es la frecuencia del gate? vi que aparece eso en HolmImpulse pero no se exactamente cual es el concepto.


Cuando vos tomás una medición acústica usando un "impulso" (que es lo que hace ARTA y HolmImpulse), una vez que el sonido sale del parlante se dispersa para todos lados y luego de llegar al micrófono, al poco tiempo llegan al mic los ecos secundarios que viene del rebote del sonido en cosas que están cerca... principalmente el piso. Para evitar de meter en la medición el efecto de los ecos, se aplica una "ventana de tiempo" durante la cual se acepta lo que llega como "sonido principal" y se descarta lo que viene después de esa ventana, ya que se supone que son otros ecos y rebotes que no tienen que ver con la radiación del parlante (bueno... no es que se acepte y descarte, la ventana es una función matemática que tiene ciertas características para no hacer más lío del que soluciona).

Bien, esta ventana está medida en tiempo [LATEX]T[/LATEX], la puedo medir en frecuencia si hago [LATEX]1/T[/LATEX], y esa frecuencia es la que te muestra con la flechita el HolmImpulse. El problema con esta "frecuencia" es que determina parcialmente la resolución frecuencial de la curva, y en principio, *no tenés información de validez* por debajo de la frecuencia indicada por la flecha.

Fijate este ejemplo de uno de mis baffles medido con una "ventana grande"... justo antes del rulo que representa el eco del piso:


Y mirá la misma respuesta con una "ventana chica":


Si bien son bastante parecidas, la "suavidad" de la segunda se debe a una pérdida de resolución en frecuencia. Y mas allá de que son parecidas, hay un problema serio en baja frecuencia, ya que la ventana me oculta el efecto del filtro pasa-altos de 2º orden que tengo en 118Hz (que no sería muy confiable que digamos por estar debajo de la fresolución frecuencial) pero además me sube la curva como si el baffle respondiera sin problemas por debajo de 100Hz, tal como si el filtro no estuviera presente .


----------



## aguirregus

Buenísima explicación Dr. Z, gracias!! Entonces si quisiera medir con precisión a partir de digamos 45 Hz deberia tener una ventana de 22 ms!! Y con eso tomaría miles de rebotes (que en mi casa están con seguridad). No hice aún pruebas usando el método stepped sine, que veo que muchos usuarios utilizan, despues de corregir el crossover considerando lo que sugieren Ramiro y Juan, voy a hacer este tipo de medición a ver que noto. 
Saludos! Gustavo


----------



## juanfilas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuando vos tomás una medición acústica usando un "impulso" (que es lo que hace ARTA y HolmImpulse), una vez que el sonido sale del parlante se dispersa para todos lados y luego de llegar al micrófono, al poco tiempo llegan al mic los ecos secundarios que viene del rebote del sonido en cosas que están cerca... principalmente el piso. Para evitar de meter en la medición el efecto de los ecos, se aplica una "ventana de tiempo" durante la cual se acepta lo que llega como "sonido principal" y se descarta lo que viene después de esa ventana, ya que se supone que son otros ecos y rebotes que no tienen que ver con la radiación del parlante (bueno... no es que se acepte y descarte, la ventana es una función matemática que tiene ciertas características para no hacer más lío del que soluciona).
> 
> Bien, esta ventana está medida en tiempo [LATEX]T[/LATEX], la puedo medir en frecuencia si hago [LATEX]1/T[/LATEX], y esa frecuencia es la que te muestra con la flechita el HolmImpulse. El problema con esta "frecuencia" es que determina parcialmente la resolución frecuencial de la curva, y en principio, *no tenés información de validez* por debajo de la frecuencia indicada por la flecha.
> 
> Fijate este ejemplo de uno de mis baffles medido con una "ventana grande"... justo antes del rulo que representa el eco del piso:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108580
> 
> Y mirá la misma respuesta con una "ventana chica":
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108581
> 
> Si bien son bastante parecidas, la "suavidad" de la segunda se debe a una pérdida de resolución en frecuencia. Y mas allá de que son parecidas, hay un problema serio en baja frecuencia, ya que la ventana me oculta el efecto del filtro pasa-altos de 2º orden que tengo en 118Hz (que no sería muy confiable que digamos por estar debajo de la fresolución frecuencial) pero además me sube la curva como si el baffle respondiera sin problemas por debajo de 100Hz, tal como si el filtro no estuviera presente .



Si Dr. Pero el tiene quilombos en alta frec. Donde la resolución ya es buena.

Gus, para la parte alta del espectro no te preocupes por los rebotes, solo te van a meter un pequeño efecto peine predecible, osea, que sabes que es de la sala y no del bafle. A menos que midas en un lugar muy muy chico...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Si Dr. Pero el tiene quilombos en alta frec. Donde la resolución ya es buena.


Si, lo sé, pero por profilaxis yo haría la ventana "mas grande". Casi 1kHz es muuucho


----------



## aguirregus

Estuve haciendo algunas modificaciones en el crossover según sus sugerencias, la respuesta mejoró mucho pero sigo teniendo un pequeño valle en torno a la frecuencia de cruce, no pude seguir con las pruebas pero calculo que en el fin de semana podré avanzar un poco mas hasta llegar a una versión definitiva.
Una duda que tengo es sobre la conexión del tweeter, adjunto imagenes del crossover actual y las curvas de respuesta con el Tweeter directo e  invertido, luego otra imagen mostrando además la fase.
Supongo que el Tweeter no tiene que ir invertido con este crossover, pero si alguien me puede confirmar esto será bienvenida la info.
La pobre respuesta en graves se debe a la ubicación, si bien el lugar es grande, tengo sectores donde la cancelación es casi total en bajas frecuencias, pero donde estoy midiendo no va a ser la posición final de los monitores y el tema graves no me preocupa por ahora.
El valle en 200 Hz será debido a la reflexión con el piso? puse unos almohadones entre el monitor y el mic pero no cambió casi nada.
Quedo a la espera de comentarios, sugerencias, etc.
Saludos y gracias!!
Gustavo


----------



## AntonioAA

Realmente necesitas el notch en el Peerles? 
Me parece que lo que estas teniendo es un lio de fase terrible y puede ser el culpable . 
De todo lo que he simulado , jamas use notch porque no me gustaba las deformaciones de fase que metia . 
Y si no encontras la solucion , proba con ambos filtros de 2do orden , jugando con el Q muchas veces queda mejor que mezclando....


----------



## juanfilas

Ahora lo veo mucho mejor! ojo que no creo que tengas quilombos de fase, eso parece mas que tenes diferencias temporales entre canales de medición.
La respuesta azul me gusta mas...


----------



## aguirregus

Hice varios cambios en el crossover, saqué el notch como sugirió Antonio, agregué mas relleno a la caja y bajé la frecuencia de cruce apenas un poquito arriba de 2KHz. Confirmé que el Tweeter va invertido comparando las curvas del tweeter y midwoofer por separado con la curva total.
Ahora se mantiene desde 100 Hz hasta 15KHz en +-2.5 dB que creo que es bastante aceptable, tengo apenas un valle en 2K pero ni se percibe ni se sale de ese rango, ya voy a subir la imagen de la curva. El valle en 200 Hz desapareció al cambiar la caja de lugar, creo que el principal problema era tenerla arriba de otro baffle que tiene casi 1 metro de alto.
El único inconveniente que veo ahora es la caída en baja frecuencia, la simulación me daba caja de 15 lts, yo tenía una caja de 19 lts que con un tubo de mayor diámetro y largo que el sugerido inicialmente daba una respuesta en la simulación igual que la de 15 lts. Medí la frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto y cae justo en 50 Hz, la del parlante es 48Hz. 
Probé agregar unos tacos de madera en la parte superior de la caja reduciendo el volumen total a 16 lts, apenas 1 mas de lo sugerido, sin notar mayores cambios. 
Por último hice una prueba bien sencilla, tapé el tubo de sintonía con un trapo, sin siquiera ajustarlo demasiado y noté un incremento de 2 o 3 db entre 30 y 80Hz!
Que puede estar pasando? alguna sugerencia? será la caja muy grande? poco relleno? mucho relleno? 
Saludos a todos y desde ya muchas gracias.
Gustavo


----------



## AntonioAA

Alrededor de la frecuencia de sintonia de la caja , la respuesta "sale" por el tubo . Si medis muy lejos de el ... podes ver esa caida ... si medis frente al tubo ... la respuesta es otra.


----------



## aguirregus

Gracias Antonio, hice la prueba de poner la caja en otro lado, sin nada detrás (el tubo está en la parte trasera) y mejoró la respuesta. De todos modos el rendimiento entre 40 y 100 Hz sigue bajo, el resto del espectro suena muy nítido y sin grandes variaciones, lo medí con Holm Impulse y JustMLS y son casi idénticas las curvas, dentro de los +-2.5 dB esperados. Voy a seguir probando algunos cambios en el crossover para subir la respuesta en la zona de bajas frecuencias a riesgo de sacrificar mucho el rendimiento, sino tendré que darle +4dB al sintoamplificador en el control de bass


----------



## AntonioAA

"No le pidas peras al olmo" .... dice el viejo dicho ... por algo las torres vienen con 2 (dos) parlantes y UN tweeter . Si tenes un 6" con fs 46Hz no esperes maravillas , si bien esos parlantitos por lo que he visto son muy pero muy lindos .....
Otra que no me convence pese a que la teoria dice que es equivalente, es poner la sintonia por detras , porque te condiciona la distancia y el tipo de pared trasera ( si tenes una cortina o algo absorbente detras ... fuiste! ) 
Teoricamente , en un lugar "normal" de escucha y probando un poco con la distancia a la pared trasera ... deberia andar bien . La medicion de graves es escabrosa. 
Suerte!


----------



## pppppo

Ante todo buenos días. paso a resumir la cuestión y espero que encuadre en este tema lo cual es asi según mi visión. Necesitaba algo pequeño para mi sala que me sirviera de home y para escuchar música. Tenia 15"y 18 de sub con crossover bheringher, inaceptable en espacio y estética. Los de 8" b52 sonaban feo, y los monitores 4,5" teac con un sonido paupérrimo. Decidi realizar un diseño radical y opte por los del señor linkswitz de acceso publico.
Oooooh sorpresa cuando los escuche sonar, no fue necesario mas que un filtro de primer orden para el twiter con c=2.2 usando un parlante 6" de audiocar despojado de sus parlantes de agudos y con un twiter piramid de 1".
La utilización de ecualizador para mi innecesario totalmente. Lo ponderable : un sonido que inundaba el espacio y una claridad impecable (apreciación subjetiva total). Caia sustancialmente la respuesta debajo de los 65 hz. según el crossover y agregue el sub sellado de 15 tras la puerta (invisible).espero sirva de algo el aporte y disculpen si cometi algún error ya que es la primera vez que lo intento. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Sirius ACM

Hola pienso hacerme unos monitores con unos JBL GTO 608c, pero no consigo obtener las dimensiones de la caja porque no entiendo mucho del programa WinISD. Algún alma caritativa que lo sepa manejar podría decirme de cuantos litros debería ser la caja. Adjunto la especificaciones del manual. Desde ya muuuchas gracias.


----------



## fermin luna

Sirius ACM dijo:


> Hola pienso hacerme unos monitores con unos JBL GTO 608c, pero no consigo obtener las dimensiones de la caja porque no entiendo mucho del programa WinISD. Algún alma caritativa que lo sepa manejar podría decirme de cuantos litros debería ser la caja. Adjunto la especificaciones del manual. Desde ya muuuchas gracias.



No le tengas miedo al WinISD! Metele que en el foro hay manuales en castellano y mucha ayuda! Además va a ser el camino más corto para lograr lo que en realidad necesitás. 

¿Cuál es el tamaño?. Ahá... ¿Caja abierta? ¿En qué frecuencia iría sintonizada? ¿Hay un subwoofer por ahí? ¿Cómo es el resto de la cadena de audio? ¿..?   

Hice una simulación pero tuve que borrar algunos parámetros al agregar el JBL. Hay inconsistencias como en todo PDF de fabricante... Lo real es que hay que medir. Asique tomalo con pinzas. Son cálculos groseros. 

En fin, adjunto un zip con el perfil de WinISD y algunas capturas. Mucha suerte!


----------



## Sirius ACM

Bueno Fermin sos un capo !!! Voy a seguir leyendo, pero voy lento porque oy menos que un aficionado.
Según las capturas que me dejaste, con una caja de 25 litros tendria frecuencias de 21 Hz ? Con eso estaría barbaro !!, aunque puedo estar diciendo la mayor de las burradas posibles de un ignorante. Si es así le pido que me corrija, y acepto todo tipo de burlas


----------



## fermin luna

Sirius ACM dijo:


> Bueno Fermin sos un capo !!! Voy a seguir leyendo, pero voy lento porque oy menos que un aficionado.
> Según las capturas que me dejaste, con una caja de 25 litros tendria frecuencias de 21 Hz ? Con eso estaría barbaro !!, aunque puedo estar diciendo la mayor de las burradas posibles de un ignorante. Si es así le pido que me corrija, y acepto todo tipo de burlas



Capos hay en todos lados, menos en mí mismo. Hecha la aclaración paso a decirte que esos 21Hz son tan reales como un pitufo. Traté de meter el tamaño y la frecuencia en parámetros "deseables" para que te hagas una referencia visual. La posta está en el archivo que va con las imágenes. Es para que lo cargues en tu WinISD y hagas las simulaciones vos mismo. 

 El límite del low end puede ser un poco inferior a la Fs (resonancia al aire libre) de tus JBL. Pero por ahí va a andar. Lejos de los 21Hz. Cosa que creo! Ya que como te dije no soy persona de conocimiento. Paciencia estimado! Te estás metiendo con cosas que no tienen el ritmo del apuro. Y suerte!


----------



## urubamba

Hola ! Creo que sería bueno que abras un hilo aparte, lo ví el otro día y hoy estuve un rato largo hasta encontrarlo....
En efecto, como ya te dijeron, es imposible pensar en bajar a esa frecuencia ( 20 hz son  inaudibles además )  con una FS del parlante de alrededor de 80 Hz , por lo menos en una caja sintonizada  y menos en una sellada...
En una horn es otro cantar, bajarías muuuucho ! Yo hice hace un tiempo unas cajas bass reflex con el GTO-627, las specs son bastante similares y quizás te sirvan las dimensiones que terminé usando para la caja y el tubo de sintonía. Pero si las haría de nuevo, no lo pensaría dos veces, iría a una tubería.  

Pero claro, te perderías la diversión y el aprendizaje con el WIN ISD 

Suerte con el proyecto ! 

PD: Ojo cuando lo uses, yo lo tuve que cargar con una R , la muy baja impedancia de los parlantes de autos ( y cada vez menos, antes eran de 4 , ahora de 2 Ohms ) no se la bancan muchos amplificadores para el hogar .


----------



## Iván Francisco

Cirius
date una vueltita por acá
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/SupraSub/SupraSub.html


----------



## Sirius ACM

Fermin, porque sera que no puedo abrir el archivo de formato "Wdr" con WinIsd ? el que instale desde la pagina oficial trabaja con formato Wpr


----------



## Kebra

Que lindo medir ! Ahora que me separé voy a volver al vicio.


----------



## osk_rin

Buen día Compañeros.

Estoy planeando elaborar unos pequeños bafles de escritorio para la oficina, pero "no quiero comprar" como dijo el compa Maton, Si compro unos hechos atentaría contra mi Orgullo .

Dicho lo anterior me encontraba buscando en internet y encontré este proyecto:
http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker18.html

Con un woofer de HiVi B3S de 3" el pero, es que al buscar ese modelo de woofer en parts express no lo tienen disponible solo tienen su hermano gemelo el B3N si bien es mencionado en el articulo describe el autor del mismo que no son iguales que tienen diferencias por cuestiones de la campana rigidez etc. 

La consulta va para los mas entendidos del tema esperando me puedan orientar:

¿Sera muy notable la diferencia entre uno y otro woofer en fines practicos?

¿Seria mejor compara un woofer mas grande de 4" B4N y su tweeter Tn25? teniendo en cuenta que la caja seria como el doble de grande y ya no seria tan practica para un escritorio de oficina

Saludos a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El HiVi B3S lo tienen en *Madisound* por 9.3 obamas.


----------



## osk_rin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El HiVi B3S lo tienen en *Madisound* por 9.3 obamas.



No he comprado ahi, solo em PE pero vamos a probar  los pido hoy mismo.

Pero sin antes pedir su opinion, que tan "bonito" ud ve el proyecto?

Se ve bien documentado.....

Gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y.... se ve bien para la aplicación que está destinado. Cualquier otra solución te va a costar varias veces mas caro que los 19 obamas y lo qu etengas en madera o MDF.
Si son para la compu, andá nomás con esos parlantes que parecen tener muy buen comportamiento y relación costo-beneficio a juzgar por las mediciones de Zaphaudio.


----------

